# This day is really dragging



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2006)

The seasonal slow down for our industry is really kicking in now. Instead of stretching a 1 hour workload over 8.5 hours I seem to be down to about 30 minutes of actual work...........


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 4, 2006)

Innit


----------



## Numbers (Dec 4, 2006)

No chance here with me, apart from now obv' cos I'm posting.  But I'm busy from when I come in until when I leave.  And most of the time I is learning teh new stuffz, and new stuffz is teh good.

very strange for me.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> And most of the time I is learning teh new stuffz



I already know everything and more


----------



## Numbers (Dec 4, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I already know everything and more


What's our subnet mask here?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> What's our subnet mask here?



It is that thing that allows IP networks to be subdivided for security and performance purposes


----------



## Numbers (Dec 4, 2006)

And the address is?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> And the address is?



12.435.65656.575

(that is the one that the lowly workers like you do not have access to)


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 5, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> 12.435.65656.575
> 
> (that is the one that the lowly workers like you do not have access to)



i don't know that one either


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2006)

Today is dragging too.... 

I am using my time pointing out to usually happy members of staff the real figures for the company rather than the positive management propaganda they are spoon fed. I am also showing proof of how some 'favoured' employees are given easier roles for more money than them. 

It is good fun


----------



## maes (Dec 5, 2006)

<drums fingers>


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2006)

I am working on reception which means answering the phone at least three times during the day and cutting and pasting names into letters. woo. 

oh and I have to make sure some doors get locked.

dragging is an understatement.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 5, 2006)

god I HATE reception  I've got three whole days of cover coming up just before christmas, apparently it's quiet, but I'm still dreading it  

it's proper dragging here too, but I've already done 7.1 hours of work and have just been handed a fucking fat manual I have to read tonight even though none of it is applicable to my job


----------



## Yetman (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm only at work cos I'm waiting to bust in at the end of an auction at ebay. Been here 1/2 hour longer than I have to be already.

What a fucking liberty


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 5, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I'm only at work cos I'm waiting to bust in at the end of an auction at ebay. Been here 1/2 hour longer than I have to be already.
> 
> What a fucking liberty



jesus. you need to think about getting broadband at home.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm lovin' work at da mo.  I get few pockets of time I can have sneaky peaks on here etc, but very very few... there's too much to do.  But it's all good.

peace


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2006)

I am considering having a banana


----------



## jugularvein (Dec 5, 2006)

i'm off home. see you losers!

it's bound to drag when you're up at 6:30 but at least i'm off. won't get home till 7:30 though   must stop for pint.....


----------



## Numbers (Dec 5, 2006)

I leave in 15 mins, I've been invited to the Palace of Westminster tonight for a few drinks.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> I leave in 15 mins, I've been invited to the Palace of Westminster tonight for a few drinks.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 5, 2006)

2 pints = £2.80  

I think I'll be drinking there more often.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Dec 5, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> god I HATE reception  I've got three whole days of cover coming up just before christmas, apparently it's quiet, but I'm still dreading it
> 
> it's proper dragging here too, but I've already done 7.1 hours of work and have just been handed a fucking fat manual I have to read tonight even though none of it is applicable to my job




you will put people of though !!


----------



## bmd (Dec 5, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> 2 pints = £2.80
> 
> I think I'll be drinking there more often.



I bet if you go more often they'll get the charlie out.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> jesus. you need to think about getting broadband at home.



Takes me 45 minutes to get home, I'd have missed the end of the auction.

Didnt fucking win it either


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2006)

Today I will mostly be........

* Building PCs on the Dell website that I can not afford 
* Writing fictitious letters of complaint to try and get some free vouchers 
* Writing thank you letters for the vouchers received from previous complaint letters 
* Setting up paypal and eBay accounts so I can sell some of my worthless crap
* Thinking of things to steal from the office
* Taking a lot of smoke breaks


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2006)

Live it up all you pre-Xmas slackers! I am totally swimming in work.


----------



## Synthektik (Dec 7, 2006)

as an in-house av tek my job is (pretty sweet actually) to wait, i.e internet usage; urban75, ebay - won a bike yesterday fuckin sick! ...

Er... hope I didn't ruin someone's extra half hr at work yesterday

and furthering my very general knowledge, ...for these fuckin suits to fuck up their presentations etc.  I also get to spend all day on the internet when I have nothing to do  . 

 right now they're dribbling about Tribology, shoulda finished by now... CUNTS!!! 

"...is an incredibly important subject", true from what I now know but why won't they fuck off home?!

Thanks 4 wasting ur bosses precious millions reading my gripes.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2006)

15 minutes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2006)

4 minutes...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2007)

Friday is always a slow day but then I never do much work. 

Pub lunch and I will try to squeeze 3 pints of Stella + a burger then doze the afternoon at my desk as I am alone in the office. 

Might play computer golf for a bit too


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 3, 2007)

I am secretly re-designing my website while listening to 6music and drinking tea.. no one is here! Evryone else does there Friday skiving not at the office... I think I may be missing somthing...


----------



## Balbi (Aug 3, 2007)

Last day, I go on lunch in ten minutes. I'm intending to do fuck all this afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2007)

still not lunchtime


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2007)

32 minutes till lunch for me.... 

Counting


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2007)

1.5 hours till freedom and it can't come soon enough


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2007)

one hour to go


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2007)

29mins for me

and counting every, last, one of them 

bah, today stinks


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2007)

Could go to sleep at my desk right now... 

Time to play mini-golf on the PC


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 3, 2007)

im off... i cant stand it any longer


----------



## Balbi (Aug 3, 2007)

1.45hrs to go


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 3, 2007)

Gah


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2007)

56 minutes........

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2007)

This is torture. LOOK AT THE WEATHER FFS!


----------



## boohoo (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't even have a window to see that it is sunny - I'm just boredy, bore, bored, BORED, borrrreeeeeddddddd, 

repeat x 1000000


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 3, 2007)

I would have gone home an hour ago, but I'm waiting for someone to finish so I can go to the pub - WHAT CAN THEY POSSIBLY BE DOING THATS TAKING THIS LONG?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 3, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> WHAT CAN THEY POSSIBLY BE DOING THATS TAKING THIS LONG?



hair and make-up?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 3, 2007)

I doubt it - I've been promised a skanky old boozer. (The pub, not the company).


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2007)

Time for my umpteenth cigarette of the afternoon..... 

Then going take 20 minutes to tidy up my desk and shut down the applications on my PC


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2007)

bit of excitement at work to take up the last hour, the road by the side of the office has some dodgy clamping firm who seem to only clamp some cars - expensive ones, others they seem to leave alone...so they clamped an audi, owner turns up, not happy, rings clampers , they turn up, demand money, he's not having it, whacks their windscreen with a hammer, they stay in the van, they ring the police, i think they told the police he was armed, the police turn up, mob handed and armed, arrest man

certainly made the last hour go quickly, we were all watching out of the window


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn Mondays.... 

Already the day is dragging and the week is only a morning old  

Guess I might try actually working hard this afternoon to see if that helps making the hours pass!!


----------



## Dj TAB (Aug 6, 2007)

My day started with our ops manager (who is socially inept and professionally incompetent) telephoning and running through stuff from the weekend.

When we speak to eachother you can hear the contempt in eachother's voices....

I am here only temporarily, helping out the MD. (an ex-colleague from prior employer) I do need the money, but not enough to take trivial crap from an idiot....

Besides the crappy start my day's been peachy....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2007)

Another one nearly done and only 6 minutes till I run for the train  

Only a three day week and have LOADS to do so all good this week!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2007)

So is this day


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2007)

This day too... 
Made worse by the girl next to me sobbing most the day. 

Luckily I am leaving a little (15 mins) earlier than usual


----------



## Belushi (Oct 29, 2007)

Gone really quickly today, but I'm quite busy at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2007)

Not for me, first day back in the office after two weeks in Barbados, surreal and long (barely slept last night too...)...


----------



## maes (Oct 29, 2007)

i'm so fucking tired i could cry. what kind of fucking university has classes til 9.30pm?!


----------



## Madusa (Oct 29, 2007)

mae said:
			
		

> i'm so fucking tired i could cry. what kind of fucking university has classes til 9.30pm?!



a french one?


----------



## maes (Oct 29, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> a french one?


smartarse


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2007)

Day was going quickly enough but suddenly started to drag around 15:57. 

Might have to have a cup of coffee to fill 4 minutes or something


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2007)

Not even 11:00 and the day is dragging....


----------



## Zorra (Nov 9, 2007)

mae said:
			
		

> i'm so fucking tired i could cry. what kind of fucking university has classes til 9.30pm?!



In my 3rd year at uni in London I had a class 7-9pm on a Friday  

Today is looooooong definitely - I work from home but my kitchen ceiling is leaking so it's like working alongside Chinese water torture... Not so much dragging as dragging fingernails down a blackboard


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2007)

People are literally sleeping at their desks as I type. 
My director is playing with Play-Doh 
Office Manager is doing a crossword


----------



## baldrick (Nov 9, 2007)

half an hour till hometime  

everyone's left i think.  shall i just sneak out and hope the cleaner doesn't rat on me?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2007)

Cigarette break time


----------



## baldrick (Nov 9, 2007)

Bugger it. there's people still here  

a woman slipped on the floor that's just been mopped and let out a proper ear-piercing squeal.

unnecessary.

*looks at clock for the 50th time*


----------



## rennie (Nov 9, 2007)

Everyone's still really busy here.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Nov 9, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> half an hour till hometime
> 
> everyone's left i think.  shall i just sneak out and hope the cleaner doesn't rat on me?


 i'm here on my own too - i might hang out of the door and have a fag 

I cant go early coz i have to redirect the phones before i go.

still bastard 20 mins to go.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2007)

Tick tock


----------



## baldrick (Nov 9, 2007)

fuck it, i'm going, no one's going to sack me if i'm 10 minutes early


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2007)

like wading through treacle.

I can't wait to go home.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2007)

I am fixing IE6 bugs (on linux lol).  IE6 should be sent out and shot for crimes against the web.

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Nov 9, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> fuck it, i'm going, no one's going to sack me if i'm 10 minutes early



  by the time i make a fag and have a wee it'll be time to go.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! 

Still got just over 30 mins to go. 
Everyone with the job title 'director' has packed up already 

Gonna get some free DVDs - http://www.free-dvd-club.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice start to the week..... 

The office boiler is broken so it is really cold sitting here in a shirt. 
Men have arrived with tools but does not look like a quick fix.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2007)

I've got to have lunch with my boss in a minute...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2007)

Yay! 

I get to spend the afternoon unpicking a spreadsheet I have done that makes my reporting easy because my Director is scared of Excel. 

I love duplicating work, especially when it means the end result is worse.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2007)

Stupid slow clock


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2007)

38 minutes to go. Feeling desperate 
God, work just destroys your soul. It really should be banned


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't remind me  After a blissful two days of not working and just doing uni stuff, the second part of my working week starts tomorrow, and it will quickly become apparent that lately I've been doing fuck-all.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 14, 2007)

My days fly by, and not only that, I enjoy what I do tremendously.  A winning combination no doubt.

& I finish at 3:30 most days now.

As you were...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2007)

I like Fridays because the weekend is pretty much here
I dislike Fridays because the afternoon drags 
I like Fridays for the pub lunch thing


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2007)

Even today's half-day is dragging....thank fuck I've got all of next Friday off


----------



## alexisonfire (Nov 16, 2007)

57 minutes and even urban can't save me now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2007)

New week... 

Four sleeps till Friday
Loads to do at work but easing myself in slowly


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't believe it's only 11.22


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 19, 2007)

I've spent the last hour polishing code for no good reason. I've probably improved the mark to be given by a whole 0.5% in that time, if that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2007)

This day has been going slow until 5 minutes ago... 

Just been tasked with sourcing and booking 'promotional' girls for an event we are organising


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2007)

Stupid week is already dragging...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2007)

It's not so much that today is dragging, but I'm having one of those days where the fragile sheet of illusory coping is ripped aside, exposing exactly how far I am from being a functioning member of society at the moment. Am having to really force myself to do things; my brain feels slow.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 26, 2007)

((May))



This is my last full week here this week. It's gonna drag so much.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 26, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Stupid week is already dragging...


Today flew by like the clappers for me, the absolute clappers.  It's like that every day & I'm home by 4pm, I don't stop from when I go in until when I leave, well... I do, but I've always got something to do and I just happen to enjoy 99% of what I do.

Tomorrow is my last day this week  gonna spend the rest of it making patties and cheese straws with da missuz.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2007)

Hungover, tired, bored, grumpy and the clock is barely ticking.... 

AAAAARGHHH


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Nov 28, 2007)

Same here, leaving at 5.30 but it seems like a lifetime away :-(


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2007)

Keto Rouletto said:
			
		

> Same here, leaving at 5.30 but it seems like a lifetime away :-(



I might engineer an early finish but need to think of a reason.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Nov 28, 2007)

Got to pick up a prescription for your mum?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2007)

Keto Rouletto said:
			
		

> Got to pick up a prescription for your mum?



Nah, I doubt that would wash. 

I work with a lot of VERY experienced liars


----------



## cosmic malcolm (Nov 28, 2007)

*The art of work.*

The art of work is a pardox in it's self.
Unless the work is art.

If the day is a drag cuss you dont whont to smoke anouther fag.
 
I dont see the day as dragging more like the missunderstanding or bad vibes are hanging arounnd.

            Lots of love and good vibes 

                      cosmic malcolm.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 29, 2007)

i need a new job. It's too depressing feeling the need to write on this thread every day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2007)

Nearly yay-time and it has felt a LONG time coming this afternoon  

Home time soon for sofa, Sopranos, wine and a BIG sleep with my cosy wife


----------



## rennie (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm done!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2007)

First day back after a 4 day weekend and only 2 days in the office this week + only 3.5 next week so should not moan. 

However I am so tired that I am struggling to keep my eyes open. Only 3.5 hours to go but it is starting to drag big time


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2007)

xmas eve will really drag for me, as i am on a new contract here, my working hours that day will be up to 5pm, other contracts (and due to mergers,etc there are about 3 separate contracts) can go between 12 and 2  in fact i think there's only about 3 of us who have to stay til 5, it was the same last year  next year i'm taking the day off


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2007)

Dum, dee, dum, dee, dum......


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2007)

20 minutes to go, a two hour lunch break today really helped the day pass by


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2007)

45 minutes to go for me... 
I should not really moan as I have a 4 day weekend ahead  
I will moan though!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I will moan though!!!!



i wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Dec 13, 2007)

One hour for me; but noon finish tommorrow, will do a bit of shopping and then have lunch


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i wouldn't expect anything less



We have lost a LOT of rights in this Cuntry but I will never, never give up my right to moan about stuff


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Dec 13, 2007)

10mins before I can legiitmately fuck off.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2007)

1hr and 53 minutes till I throw off the shackles of oppression for at least 19 hours


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 18, 2007)

can i join this thread?! jesus, what boredom i feel right now!


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 18, 2007)

christ, yes it's dragging!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2007)

This is the most pointless week of the year for me. 
Just going through the motions but not achieving anything at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2007)

Take a long late lunch and the day goes quicker... that's what I did today - spent an hour buying some new knickers


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 18, 2007)

My horoscope said this morning that I would take three hours to do a half-hour job, it's taking me five. I've got nothing else on this week so I'm dragging it out.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2007)

Must not clock watch 
Must not watch clock 
Must not clock watch 
Must not watch clock 
Must not clock watch 
Must not watch clock 

Only 85 mins to go.................DAMN!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll go and have a cup of tea, that'll eat up 5 minutes.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I'll go and have a cup of tea, that'll eat up 5 minutes.



I want coffee but it takes less time to make


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 18, 2007)

i just went to the loo - it didn't take long enough


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i just went to the loo - it didn't take long enough


You should have practised your pelvic floors while you were there doll - make it last longer that way  

My day's not really dragged - am covering reception in one of the centres, so been quite busy in between all the posting


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2007)

Went to the loo 
Blew my nose 
Dried my hands under the electric dryer 
Made a cup of coffee 

Still dragging


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 18, 2007)

i'm so bored, i may have to go onto the thread about dog valium in the drugs forum


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2007)

Almost.....there...... 
Almost.....there......


----------



## Numbers (Dec 18, 2007)

How come your days seem to drag so much Badgie?  I get plenty of me time and chill/chat time during the day with the boys etc. but I'm always busy/got something to do.  I start at 7am and pretty much before I know it it's 1:30 which is time for lunch then it's a 1 hour wrap up before I leave at 3:30.  

Drag is one thing it doesn't do.

So, just curious why yours is, like.  

peace


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 19, 2007)

Numbers said:
			
		

> How come your days seem to drag so much Badgie?  I get plenty of me time and chill/chat time during the day with the boys etc. but I'm always busy/got something to do.  I start at 7am and pretty much before I know it it's 1:30 which is time for lunch then it's a 1 hour wrap up before I leave at 3:30.
> 
> Drag is one thing it doesn't do.
> 
> ...



i'd wadger a bet cos you like your job, he doesn't like his! 

anyway, BUMP!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2007)

Numbers said:
			
		

> How come your days seem to drag so much Badgie?  I get plenty of me time and chill/chat time during the day with the boys etc. but I'm always busy/got something to do.  I start at 7am and pretty much before I know it it's 1:30 which is time for lunch then it's a 1 hour wrap up before I leave at 3:30.
> 
> Drag is one thing it doesn't do.
> 
> ...



I pretty much like working but have to put up with a lot of repetition and nonsense in this role! Equally I am quite happy working early or late but find the afternoon stint 15:00 - 17:00 really tedious!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

>



That is me today. So far I have done my filing, eaten two shortbread biscuits and answered three phone calls - which included one from my husband.

I am going a bit stir crazy at the moment.


----------



## rennie (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm bored too!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2007)

rennie said:
			
		

> I'm bored too!



The post has just arrived - now I have got to decide whether I can be bothered to do any of the work it contains!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm a bit bored too

Have done all the reports I needed to do, sent me staff home in the other centres, but I have to fucking hang around waiting for a courier that may or may not turn up with a load of calendars, which then have to be taken to the post office.  Ooo lucky me.  

There's no one interesting on gaydar, not many new threads on here, me mate who I email regularly has fucked off to that london ont train, I've checked me bank balance, checked what time Corrie is on on xmas day, and I've just signed up to the organ donation register.  Ho hum


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm a bit bored too
> 
> Have done all the reports I needed to do, sent me staff home in the other centres, but I have to fucking hang around waiting for a courier that may or may not turn up with a load of calendars, which then have to be taken to the post office.  Ooo lucky me.
> 
> There's no one interesting on gaydar, not many new threads on here, me mate who I email regularly has fucked off to that london ont train, I've checked me bank balance, checked what time Corrie is on on xmas day, and I've just signed up to the organ donation register.  Ho hum



I'd say you have been quite productive!

I am surfing around here and also lurking on Digital Spy, I have looked up the definition of "Ichiban" for a Wagamma competition that I then discovered finished yesterday - grrrr! -  added some cities on to my Trip Advisor travel map and printed off a James Martin recipe for Lemon Cheesecake.

I think I may now make another cup of tea.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2008)

This thread needs a subtle bump. 

Took nearly three weeks off work over Yule. 
Only been back for a day and a half and already I am going insane! 

I reckon the best course of action is to grit my teeth, try to save some cash, get the busy part of the year done (Jan - May) and then give some serious thought about staying here or seeking something else. 

I fear change


----------



## Mallard (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm fairly bored and groggy today and therefore in work avoidance mode.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2008)

I am avoiding work too. But that is because I am lazy  

Actually I am still in the grip of my whining New Year "But I don't WANNA go to work!!" phase.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 8, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I am avoiding work too. But that is because I am lazy
> 
> Actually I am still in the grip of my whining New Year "But I don't WANNA go to work!!" phase.



I reckon the dark increases my lethagy.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2008)

67 minutes to go today 
Late start tomorrow 
Early finish Thursday 
Then it is just one more day of toil before the freedom of the weekend


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 8, 2008)

Considering I've been swimming, spent hours wandering round trying to sort out a hire car, and spent an hour skulking in the coffee shop, I can't believe it's *still* only twenty past four.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2008)

This would be more fun than working


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm bored too - I've done all my work, but can't leave until 5.30. I've been on tinternet loads too. Me and the girl beside me spent yesterday looking up holidays we want to go on, and today we're looking at houses we might buy.  I've also looked up pretty much every apartment and hotel in Krakow and written emails to loads of people that I forgot to send Xmas cards to. Dunno what I'm going to do tomorrow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2008)

Mallard said:
			
		

> I reckon the dark increases my lethagy.



Yeah - it gets to this time and hibernation mode kicks in.

Mind you I shouldn't complain as I worked through my lunch today so am leaving in 5 minutes. Sorry


----------



## Mallard (Jan 8, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> Yeah - it gets to this time and hibernation mode kicks in.
> 
> Mind you I shouldn't complain as I worked through my lunch today so am leaving in 5 minutes. Sorry



Enjoy!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I'm bored too - I've done all my work, but can't leave until 5.30. I've been on tinternet loads too. Me and the girl beside me spent yesterday looking up holidays we want to go on, and today we're looking at houses we might buy.  I've also looked up pretty much every apartment and hotel in Krakow and written emails to loads of people that I forgot to send Xmas cards to. Dunno what I'm going to do tomorrow.



I like to build dream PCs online when really bored. 
Guess I should waste my time more productively?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2008)

Come on....
Come on.....
Come on......


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2008)

Wasted morning in a meeting which replicated the last meeting. 

Now off to another meeting at 2pm which hopefully will only last for 1 hour but I will not be heading back to the office!!! 

Woop!
Woop!
Sofa!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a lunch meeting today. Trans. - colleagues sitting around a table talking enthusiastically about work while I tried not to fall asleep into my horrible greasy food.

Here till 5.30pm. *sigh*


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 10, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> This would be more fun than working



How cool is that?!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2008)

WTF!!!!

Still got three hours to go? 
What has happened to the space time continuum? 
I try to be a good man so why is God (or insert other creator here) punishing me?


----------



## rennie (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't take it no more.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 11, 2008)

*sticks pins in eyes*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2008)

Okay.... 
Feels a little more positive now but I am not confident that the last 82 minutes are gonna be pretty.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2008)

Hardly anyone left, bin emptied, desk tidied, emails filed, cup washed, two toilet breaks had, rude PMs sent, fit bird in office flirted with, ugly bird in office gently reassured and lungs overflowing with nicotine!!! 

Still not able to escape for my weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 11, 2008)

yay.  I'm off!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## fractionMan (Jan 14, 2008)

boo I'm back


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm knackered from two nights of rubbish broken sleep, I've got a headache, I'm pissed off and I've got loads of reading to do for tomorrow. How marvellous, then, that I'm bored off my tits at work, all day


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually quite rested and alert this morning. 

Have got a lot to a do which hopefully will make the day go quick. Guess I should stop posting and get on with it?!?!?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a fucking wicked weekend though


----------



## pogofish (Jan 14, 2008)

Dragging here - came in to a power cut & as soon as the power in one half of the building came on, the other half, which includes the server & the coffee maker went down.

Ho-hum, an early lunch may be in order.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I'm knackered from two nights of rubbish broken sleep, I've got a headache, I'm pissed off and I've got loads of reading to do for tomorrow. How marvellous, then, that I'm bored off my tits at work, all day



Oh (((May))) - know how you feel. 

I have my monthly 'hormonal' headache which no amount of paracetemol/ibuprofen can touch plus had bad pains in the night - so be careful all you lot the Queen of Goths has PMT!   - and consequetly feel awful.

At least it is pretty quiet here so I am able to amble along without getting too behind on things.

However on the plus side I am waiting for my new mobile phone and an order of loads of Japanese food stuffs to arrive both of which should be here today. Yippee!!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I have my monthly 'hormonal' headache which no amount of paracetemol/ibuprofen can touch plus had bad pains in the night - so be careful all you lot the Queen of Goths has PMT!   - and consequetly feel awful.




I had that last week, so today is a breeze even though I had to get up at 5.30 to start work at 7.30.  Only a few more hours to go.  Yay!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2008)

Tick, tock..... 

Actually not been all that bad today, just starting to hit the usually slow part of the afternoon though so I might have spoken too soon!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm losing the will to live today and don't have any motivation to go on to 3 hours of college work after this


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2008)

fuck this shit.  I'd rather be harvesting stinging nettles.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 15, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'm losing the will to live today and don't have any motivation to go on to 3 hours of college work after this



I don't know how you do it, honestly...I had to go part time to pursue my course, as I knew I would never be able to motivate myself to study after work. And so it has proved.




			
				fractionMan said:
			
		

> fuck this shit. I'd rather be harvesting stinging nettles.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 15, 2008)

Damnit all, I'm going out for a walk.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2008)

My new phone has arrived today so I am quite happy playing with that rather than working.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2008)

Tuesday is the worst day of the week for me
Next weekend seems a long way away
Weekend just gone seems forgotten


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 15, 2008)

today is bad, real bad. but i console myself with the fact that it is eastenders and holby city tonight. i mean, i could be applying for a new job, or taking a driving lesson, but why try and improve my life in any way when i could be watching shite telly instead?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I don't know how you do it, honestly...I had to go part time to pursue my course, as I knew I would never be able to motivate myself to study after work. And so it has proved.


You're doing an MA though aren't you? Mine's just a 1 year evening course with a Double Award at the end, doesn't feel as important 

I think if I went part time I'd spend my days off cooking, knitting, reading, shopping... then still end up panicking and doing college work at weekends and after work


----------



## Yetman (Jan 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> today is bad, real bad. but i console myself with the fact that it is eastenders and holby city tonight. i mean, i could be applying for a new job, or taking a driving lesson, but why try and improve my life in any way when i could be watching shite telly instead?!



Parking your bin outside Dixons is it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2008)

Snigger


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 15, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Parking your bin outside Dixons is it



at least my own boyfriend hasn't left me to move in with people off the internet he's never met! so in your own face!


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> today is bad, real bad. but i console myself with the fact that it is eastenders and holby city tonight. i mean, i could be applying for a new job, or taking a driving lesson, but why try and improve my life in any way when i could be watching shite telly instead?!



in what way is holby city "shite"?  i've got the bbc holby city mini-website bookmarked at home


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2008)

Crying women in the office now.... 
We seem to get about one a week sobbing at her desk.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 15, 2008)

dodgepot said:
			
		

> in what way is holby city "shite"?  i've got the bbc holby city mini-website bookmarked at home



it's not really. i love it. quite unashamedly so. much better than castualty. imvho, of course


----------



## maes (Jan 15, 2008)

can i have a pin for my eyes too?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 15, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Crying women in the office now....
> We seem to get about one a week sobbing at her desk.



why is she crying, poor thing!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> at least my own boyfriend hasn't left me to move in with people off the internet he's never met! so in your own face!



Ha! Thats what you think! Wait til you get back to your bin tonight!

*passes cheg a beer*


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> it's not really. i love it. quite unashamedly so. much better than castualty. imvho, of course



oh yeah, definitely.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> why is she crying, poor thing!



There are 4 single girls in the office and generally their 'dating nonsense' is what causes the tears...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> There are 4 single girls in the office and generally their 'dating nonsense' is what causes the tears...



You need to learn the phrases "He's not worth it" and "It's not you. It's him".

As learnt - and heard -  in many ladies toilets over many years!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> You need to learn the phrases "He's not worth it" and "It's not you. It's him".



Really? 
I wonder if it has ever been said about me?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 15, 2008)

you could try and get a blowie off her in the loos. she sounds like she's feeling vulnerable right now. she may well go for it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> you could try and get a blowie off her in the loos. she sounds like she's feeling vulnerable right now. she may well go for it



I normally wait till the self harming starts then you know you are guaranteed. 


(sorry poor taste)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Really?
> I wonder if it has ever been said about me?



I would think most definitely!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> you could try and get a blowie off her in the loos. she sounds like she's feeling vulnerable right now. she may well go for it



Mmmm .. rebound shag. Could be a goer!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 15, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I normally wait till the self harming starts then you know you are guaranteed.



good one. you could assist with a gift of some razor blades. perhaps pop to boots on your way home ce soir


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> good one. you could assist with a gift of some razor blades. perhaps pop to boots on your way home ce soir


dolly!  No one wants to shag a shredded person!  nooo, just give her a hairbrush with spiky bristles, then when she looks like she's about to do it, THEN start with the charm act


----------



## Yetman (Jan 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> you could try and get a blowie off her in the loos. she sounds like she's feeling vulnerable right now. she may well go for it



Y'know, you aint that bad after all


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2008)

Good sound discussion in this thread today  

Now entering the last hour which can get a bit mucky but I have a few mindless tasks to complete so hopefully gonna be ok.


----------



## Nixon (Jan 15, 2008)

This day is dragging and im at home for godsake..


----------



## pootle (Jan 16, 2008)

I iz bored out of my teeny tiny brane.  It's not even as if I haven't got plenty of things to do but my motivation for all of them is v low. 

Have been typing up minutes since about 9.30am this morning  

2 and a half hours or so till hometime...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn..

Had not really been aware of the time. 
It felt like it should be close to 16:00 but it is only 14:40 so nearly three hours to go for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2008)

Came in late today as had a physio appointment so feel a bit out of kilter timewise. 

Also feeling cold and a bit queasy which is not helping my temper with the customer I am having a bit of an e-mail barney with  .


----------



## Yetman (Jan 16, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Damn..
> 
> Had not really been aware of the time.
> It felt like it should be close to 16:00 but it is only 14:40 so nearly three hours to go for me.



Me too mate. I'm thinking....what would happen if I just sparked up a big spliff, right here at my desk, stood on my chair, pulled my arse out to the whole place and shouted 'FUCK THE LOT OF YOU!'  Then promptly walked out never to return? Would I be a skint scumbag living off the cotton wool in the fag ends I'd be collecting at the park bench to roll up and smoke? Would my family all desert me? Would I lose my home and everyone I hold dear? Or would I have time to find something I really enjoy and could live comfortably off? We all only get one life......and even if we do just something like this once, it'd probably be looked back on as a defining, positive moment. A seizure of self control, even if it seems scary right now………I think of myself as the kind of person who'd probably do such a thing just to prove to myself I’m in control of my destiny. I don’t want to look back and think ‘you fucking pussy, you could have done whatever the hell you wanted, but you stayed in the rat race with the rest of the clowns’. And my destiny isn’t to be on this thread in 5 years time still moaning about how slowly time is going......fuck that.

I'm gonna have a think and work up some courage. I'll be back soon no doubt


----------



## Madusa (Jan 16, 2008)

god, 2 hours to go! And it's only midweek, ffs! Feels like two weeks has gone by in the space of 3 days!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 16, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> . I don’t want to look back and think ‘you fucking pussy, you could have done whatever the hell you wanted, but you stayed in the rat race with the rest of the clowns’. And my destiny isn’t to be on this thread in 5 years time still moaning about how slowly time is going......fuck that.



this is where i am also at. 

see you here in five years time then!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 16, 2008)

i've just had 2 days off 'sick' and am not minding being at work too much. There's lots to do and i was actually getting quite bored at home. 
I doubt this strange optimisim will last long though.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> this is where i am also at.
> 
> see you here in five years time then!



Yeah, I'll bring the cakes


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 16, 2008)

i have a 27 page test plan to go through.

joy


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't like the rat race much but enjoy the income and the routine. 
If I put my mind to it I am sure that I could escape but not gonna happen for a while. 

Expect a lot more moaning from me


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got tomorrow, Friday and Monday off. Only an hour to go and it is reeeeeeeeeally dragging.

Thank god for icanhascheezburger.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

Another shock today.... 

We have a new bloke in the office who has relocated from Liverpool to work here. Turns out that he considers himself the office prankster so suddenly I feel threatened by him!! 

I guess I will either get serious and start working or try to out prank him. 

Thought I had that sewn up!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 16, 2008)

Today has fairly flown by. Of course it has, it's the second of my non-working days. Tomorrow, when I'm back in the office, time will revert to its normal glacial crawl


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 16, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I guess I will either get serious and start working or try to out prank him.



we could come up with the pranks, you could er deliver them. and report any hilarious (or indeed not so hilarious) outcomes on this thread. should make all of our days go a bit quicker. what say yous?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> we could come up with the pranks, you could er deliver them. and report any hilarious (or indeed not so hilarious) outcomes on this thread. should make all of our days go a bit quicker. what say yous?



This could have some mileage DG!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Another shock today....
> 
> We have a new bloke in the office who has relocated from Liverpool to work here. Turns out that he considers himself the office prankster so suddenly I feel threatened by him!!
> 
> ...



Oh no! - when people say "office prankster" I can only think of one thing.







Don't do it Badgers - rise above it!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> Oh no! - when people say "office prankster" I can only think of one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not that 'wacky' or 'zany' sadly...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 16, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I am not that 'wacky' or 'zany' sadly...



but you dress and look a bit like him yeh?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> but you dress and look a bit like him yeh?



I could be a model for Burton and Primark I will have you know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I am not that 'wacky' or 'zany' sadly...



Thank god  !


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> Thank god  !



Not for the want of trying...


----------



## Yetman (Jan 16, 2008)

Shit. This thread has just made me remember that last week I changed a load of keys around on the keyboard of a lad who's away at the minute.......I found out yesterday that the reason he's off is because his dad has just passed away.....

Might just go and change them back now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Might just go and change them back now



So you are planning to exclude him from all jokes? 
Isn't that just going to make him more concious of his grief?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Not for the want of trying...



I like it!! 

Is that one of those little woolly hats from Innocent smoothies? I always thought they would make cool hats for hamsters.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 16, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> So you are planning to exclude him from all jokes?
> Isn't that just going to make him more concious of his grief?



I just thought he might not be in a very jokey mood......but good call, I'll go and change them back. If he laughs I'll take the credit for cheering him up, if not, well, he wont know who did it anyway. Win win situation


----------



## Yetman (Jan 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I like it!!
> 
> Is that one of those little woolly hats from Innocent smoothies? I always thought they would make cool hats for hamsters.



The hats normal, badgers has just got a freakishly massive head


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 16, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I just thought he might not be in a very jokey mood......but good call, I'll go and change them back. If he laughs I'll take the credit for cheering him up, if not, well, he wont know who did it anyway. Win win situation



also, see if he'll suck you off in the loos. i know you're not fussy and he'll be in need of a shoulder to cry on (cock to suck) - everyone's a winner


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I just thought he might not be in a very jokey mood......but good call, I'll go and change them back. If he laughs I'll take the credit for cheering him up, if not, well, he wont know who did it anyway. Win win situation



I can see nothing going wrong in a million years


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2008)

Hee hee - just over 20 minutes to go. And "Torchwood" is back on tonight

I - imagine a heart smiley - Capt. Jack!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 16, 2008)

Heh! I think I could actually get a sympathy blowy off anyone if I just killed their parents beforehand......hmmmm.....you know what Miss Gal you've just given me a fantastic idea! Now just to get friendly with Jane in accounts' dad........her mum is pretty tidy as well come to think of it.....do you reckon a sympathy threesome with mother and daughter would be pushing it?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

Everyone has gone now.
Just me and the temp left


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 16, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> do you reckon a sympathy threesome with mother and daughter would be pushing it?



no way!  

the tricky bit comes with trying to get jane, her mum and yourself into a single toilet cubicle at your work at the same time. eh i'm sure you'll think of something!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 16, 2008)

home stretch...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

I am done! 
Four minutes early I am logging off!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 17, 2008)

Why do certain (useless, incompetent) people insist on spelling my name wrong in emails to me that go to an address in which my name is spelled right?  Fucking useless brainless Finance wankers.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

Minor amusement has distracted me this morning.... 

One of my colleagues was just told that he is about to get his legs broken by one of our customers. That was better than the 'firearm incident' last March


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 17, 2008)

I am having to fill in my appraisal document from last month.

*sobs*

Guidelines are not proving particularly useful.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

I've done NOTHING today. I finish this job on Friday for a a sparkly new one on Tuesday and can't motivate myself at all. Could barely get out of bed or stay awake on the tube. Considered going round and round the Circle line for a hours snoozing time. Ugh. I'm giving myself a headache with lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

I want to go home to bed


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I want to go home to bed



I want to go home and play with my newly R4 enabled Nintendo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I want to go home and play with my newly R4 enabled Nintendo.




Radio 4 enabled Nintendo?! That's weird: I want to put my jammies and radio 4  on and _potter_.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

Up till now the day has flown.
Now I am getting bogged down with pisstaking companies trying to wriggle out of contractual obligations. It is kinda fun proving that people are lying but it is a bit wearing getting shouted at so much. 

Onwards and upwards


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Up till now the day has flown.
> Now I am getting bogged down with pisstaking companies trying to wriggle out of contractual obligations. It is kinda fun proving that people are lying but it is a bit wearing getting shouted at so much.
> 
> Onwards and upwards




Positive mental attitude bollix to you!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Positive mental attitude bollix to you!



Bit I am British damn your eyes


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

i am bored too now. meh, meh and thrice meh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Bit I am British damn your eyes




Get moany then


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

i'm in the mood for some hot sex right now. can anyone oblige?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2008)

I had a huge lunch and now I'm all sleepy. And the work is really boring. And HAS to be done for tomorrow.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2008)

Dolly: I know a guy. Let me make some phone calls.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 17, 2008)

One of my colleagues has got a bad stomach - late night curry last night - and so isn't feeling well. I do sympathise but I just wish he wouldn't burp really loudly every few minutes.

His wind is making me feel quite queasy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'm in the mood for some hot sex right now. can anyone oblige?




Me too but I'm not sure we;ve got the correct bits


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 17, 2008)

I feel like utter crap  My back hurts, my head hurts, my legs hurt. No comfort for me today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Get moany then



Stupid work, hate rat race, crappy CRM system, pissy capitalists, wasting my life...etc....etc


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I want to go home to bed


 me too.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Me too but I'm not sure we;ve got the correct bits


That can be accounted for.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> That can be accounted for.



Alright then. Go for it, I'll just lie down and try not tozzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'm in the mood for some hot sex right now. can anyone oblige?



Sorry Doll, I'm busy with Jane from accounts and her mum in the lavs! (Thank fuck for disabled people and their massive loos  )

But I could probably fit in you tomorrow morning abouuuuuuut 10.30? That ok with you? Or will you have gone cold by then?


----------



## pootle (Jan 17, 2008)

*yawn* 

Have actually pretty much done everything I need to do and that included really stretching some stuff out too.

Lots of people aren't going to be at thier desks tomorrow though so I'm going to spend the day doing job hunting stuff.  Bwah ha ha ha!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Sorry Doll, I'm busy with Jane from accounts and her mum in the lavs! (Thank fuck for disabled people and their massive loos  )



Indeed! And those white hand rails in them come in very uh... handy!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

Grumble grumble....


----------



## Matt S (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm, what a suitable thread for how I am feeling at the moment. I think I would eat my desk if it meant I could go home. I AM SO BORED.

Matt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

I might call in sick tomorrow. Last day of a temp gig, last day at the agency, might as well burn a bridge.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Indeed! And those white hand rails in them come in very uh... handy!



I did feel a bit bad when I saw a wheelchair outside the gents though. Poor fella came out totally covered in piss


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I did feel a bit bad when I saw a wheelchair outside the gents though. Poor fella came out totally covered in piss



   

That's the thing, innit?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> That's the thing, innit?



When he came out I said ‘its dragging isn’t it’   

……..he didn’t even ask if I was on about the day, or the reason for his piss soaked front, he just wheeled himself out of the corridor, running over my foot as he did. But I didn’t care. I was too busy laughing


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

who _hasn't_ had a shag in the disabled loos at work, that's the big question. 

actually, the last time i did, i tried very hard to top meself that very same evening (with cooking brandy and pain-killers). happy times, happy happy times...  

jesus, i'm so fucking bored i'm recounting tales of my suicidal past


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> who _hasn't_ had a shag in the disabled loos at work, that's the big question.
> 
> actually, the last time i did, i tried very hard to top meself that very same evening (with cooking brandy and pain-killers). happy times, happy happy times...
> 
> jesus, i'm so fucking bored i'm recounting tales of my suicidal past



Cooking brandy?? Jesus dolly if its your last drink you could have least splashed out a bit, Aldis own brand at least


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Cooking brandy?? Jesus dolly if its your last drink you could have least splashed out a bit, Aldis own brand at least



lol. it was the only booze in the kitchen. wasn't even mine. my lovely housemate asked me to replace it mind. then he asked me to move out. lovely chap he was!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> When he came out I said ‘its dragging isn’t it’
> 
> ……..he didn’t even ask if I was on about the day, or the reason for his piss soaked front, he just wheeled himself out of the corridor, running over my foot as he did. But I didn’t care. I was too busy laughing



He should have punched you in the nuts as he went.  

Disabled loos for disabled people, ffs!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Disabled loos for disabled people, ffs!



we have a disabled loo where i work. however it's in an office that's at the top of two long flights of stairs, no lift.

as such, i have no qualms about using it as and when i see fit to do whatever the fuck i want in it. end of.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> we have a disabled loo where i work. however it's in an office that's at the top of two long flights of stairs, no lift.


LOL, That's very thought out planning there.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> LOL, That's very thought out planning there.



i assume it was put there for sex


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

Well that’s fucking nice isn’t it! Cheeky twat with his shit booze. Who uses cooking brandy anyway? Was he an old lady or something? 

GOD I’M FUCKING BORED. 

BORED
BORED
BORED

BORED

BORED


BORED


BORED


Spose I should go and wipe those disabled toilets down or something


----------



## pootle (Jan 17, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I might call in sick tomorrow. Last day of a temp gig, last day at the agency, might as well burn a bridge.



no! no! Never burn bridges imho. You never know when/who you might need again...just rock up late, take a long lunch, etc etc

Good luck with the new job btw - when you starting?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

Less of the sensibleness on this thread thanks ^^^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

pootle said:
			
		

> no! no! Never burn bridges imho. You never know when/who you might need again...just rock up late, take a long lunch, etc etc
> 
> Good luck with the new job btw - when you starting?




You are quite right, of course 

Toosday! I start Toosday!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Less of the sensibleness on this thread thanks ^^^



what he said. 

this is a thread for pure vagrants and bare vagabonds i tells ye!!!!!! 

(does anyone like my cross-usage of street and dickensian english btw? i think it's rather spot-the-fuck-on  )


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i assume it was put there for sex



Like the toilet version of a penthouse pad?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> what he said.
> 
> this is a thread for pure vagrants and bare vagabonds i tells ye!!!!!!
> 
> (does anyone like my cross-usage of street and dickensian english btw? i think it's rather spot-the-fuck-on  )




u r Russell Brand and I heretofore claim my 5 guineas!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> what he said.
> 
> this is a thread for *bare* vagrants and bare vagabonds i tells ye!!!!!!
> 
> (does anyone like my cross-usage of street and dickensian english btw? i think it's rather spot-the-fuck-on  )



altered.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> altered.



 

maybe i should just stick to the dickensian!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> what he said.
> 
> this is a thread for pure vagrants and bare vagabonds i tells ye!!!!!!
> 
> (does anyone like my cross-usage of street and dickensian english btw? i think it's rather spot-the-fuck-on  )



Init! 

For Nang Scoundrels, for Merry Andrewclarts and Bare Faced Applejohns who are bored at work and want to talk bollocks to stop themselves going fucking MENTAL like I am right now.....


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Init!
> 
> For Nang Scoundrels, for Merry Andrewclarts and Bare Faced Applejohns who are bored at work and want to talk bollocks to stop themselves going fucking MENTAL like I am right now.....



Bare Vagspeak!  

Gosh, what utter bollocks I do utter incessantly on thine internetworks.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 17, 2008)

11 mins... tick tick tick


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Bare Vagspeak!



'bare vag*a*speak' has a better ring to it. would you not agree young madusa m'lady?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 17, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Well that’s fucking nice isn’t it! Cheeky twat with his shit booze. Who uses cooking brandy anyway? Was he an old lady or something?
> 
> GOD I’M FUCKING BORED.
> 
> ...


That made me think of this...




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> bored
> boredboredb
> boredboredbor
> boredboredbor
> ...


(not sure if I'm meant to post from other threads... but this seemed apt ).


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 17, 2008)

40 mins zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

BB! that has just turned me on  

FUCK I'M BORED!!!!!!!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> 'bare vag*a*speak' has a better ring to it. would you not agree young madusa m'lady?



nah, cos 'vagspeak' sounds like something else a lot ruder, missum.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2008)

15 minutes!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> nah, cos 'vagspeak' sounds like something else a lot ruder, missum.



ah right. you dispicable flith-hound you!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

I *could* go now but my mate's meeting me downstairs (and he'll be at least 10 mins late) at 5pm so there's no point


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> BB! that has just turned me on
> 
> FUCK I'M BORED!!!!!!!



ME TOO!!

FUUUUCKK! I'M BECOMING GAY OUT OF SHEER BOREDOM!!! 

edit/not that bored 




			
				5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I *could* go now but my mate's meeting me downstairs (and he'll be at least 10 mins late) at 5pm so there's no point



Thats like eating half a cheeseburger in front of a starving orphan and then stamping the rest of it into the ground


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> FUUUUCKK! I'M BECOMING GAY OUT OF SHEER BOREDOM!!!



you've always been a gay! with a micro-penis!  

you fucking massive gay loser!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

I HAVE NOT GOT A MICRO PENIS!!! Its at least 2 inches long when I've got a rager on 

...hold yourselves back ladies, I can see your lips quivering at the mere thought


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Says you anyway, I've heard your arse is looser than your minge. That must be like, I dunno, trying to shag a bin liner full of lard and potato peelings



no that's your mum. you're confusing us again


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah its easy to confuse you both, you look exactly the same 

(she's 86 btw. With face leprosy and a gammy eye)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

A bloke in my office who lives in Hampton Court just said Brixton was 'a ghetto' on the phone to someone!! 

Shall I mention the class war or something? I have lost track of how it all works these days!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

@Yetman good one!  

we should do like an on-stage rap-battle, maybe at offline sometime. y'know, like 8 mile?! i think it would be aces!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

We are the fucking greatest arent we 

I'd still kick your arse btw


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> we should do like an on-stage rap-battle, maybe at offline sometime. y'know, like 8 mile?! i think it would be aces!



That would better the best thing I have ever seen


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 17, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> That would better the best thing I have ever seen



 

i'd pay good money, but then i'd be paying myself, and that would be real stupid


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'd pay good money, but then i'd be paying myself, and that would be real stupid



Please don't try and make sense of this crayzee world


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

Freedom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

is it too early to:

BUMP!!!

lol rofl pmsl lmao!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2008)

I have called in sick, because I am sick.

So  but also a bit 

Mr K did not look happy as he went off to work in the pouring rain this morning


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm sick too May, really sick...............I'm in bed with my 12 year old sister


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

oh god!  

I really shouldnt be posting here so early in the day...it'll make the day go slower!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2008)

Last day! La la la! Last day! La la la!

now I have to work out how to shove a small pile of stuff I've not done onto someone else before they let me leave.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Last day! La la la! Last day! La la la!
> 
> now I have to work out how to shove a small pile of stuff I've not done onto someone else before they let me leave.



Oh, so you decided to go in then?!   

Just discreetly pop the work on their desk when they go to make tea/ go to the loo or something.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Friday is a very sleepy day for my industry. 
Will be heading to the pub at lunch to nurse a coke while my colleagues drink beer. 
Will waste the afternoon planning my weekend and dreaming of the revolution


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I'm sick too May, really sick...............I'm in bed with my 12 year old sister



is she any good dans le sack?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> is she any good dans le sack?



Who was that that band that sung 'The Lion Sleeps Tonight' back in 1982?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Oh, so you decided to go in then?!
> 
> Just discreetly pop the work on their desk when they go to make tea/ go to the loo or something.




I couldn't justify not coming in. Rest assured I was very late and haven't done anything though


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Who was that that band that sung 'The Lion Sleeps Tonight' back in 1982?



i dunno, but quality tune! fuck yes.

*sings: in the jungle, the mighty jungle, the lion sleeps tonight...*

why do you ask young badgers??? i am curious...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i dunno, but quality tune! fuck yes.
> 
> *sings: in the jungle, the mighty jungle, the lion sleeps tonight...*
> 
> why do you ask young badgers??? i am curious...



Tight Fit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Who was that that band that sung 'The Lion Sleeps Tonight' back in 1982?



Are you making some terrible joke about "Tight Fit". Naughty naughty boy


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Tight Fit



nah yetman's sister's a right slag


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

I was gonna say that, she's even kinkier than mother


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I was gonna say that, she's even kinkier than mother



Mother/Daughter + 1 Cup? 

Surely you jest?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

to the men on this thread: do you have big hands?  

i *heart* men with big hands


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> to the men on this thread: do you have big hands?
> 
> i *heart* men with big hands



A 'friend' once described my hands as 'hideous and childlike' 

Does that do it for ya?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> 'hideous and childlike'



   they're the worst type. 

you know, i have become obsessed with hands. male hands. i have gone through my male friends on facebook and categorised them as "worth knowing" or "not" based on pics of their hands. i am so shallow  

Badgers: have you considered a hand-job? lol!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> they're the worst type.
> 
> you know, i have become obsessed with hands. male hands. i have gone through my male friends on facebook and categorised them as "worth knowing" or "not" based on pics of their hands. i am so shallow
> 
> Badgers: have you considered a hand-job? lol!



I do much the same with men's shoes. Slip on shoes are a no-no, lace ups are good.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I do much the same with men's shoes. Slip on shoes are a no-no, lace ups are good.



Phew... 

My hands are made of fail but my boots are overflowing with win!! 

What about trainers?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I do much the same with men's shoes. Slip on shoes are a no-no, lace ups are good.



oh god, another "would i fuck you" criterion to contend with!  

the pool of men i can potentially sleep with is getting smaller and smaller. good job after a few drinks i'll jump anything that moves eh?! oh and also i'm in a relationship so i'd never do that anyway. i was talking about pre-bf behaviour, of course


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Phew...
> 
> My hands are made of fail but my boots are overflowing with win!!
> 
> What about trainers?



Boots are way cool   - and trainers are good.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> to the men on this thread: do you have big hands?
> 
> i *heart* men with big hands



No, but I wear extra large underpants. And a nappy. Fucking norovirus.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

so anyway, completely changing the subject, what are everyone's plans for the weekend??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> so anyway, completely changing the subject, what are everyone's plans for the weekend??



Nuttin'!  

Husband is out tonight so I think I will treat myself to a pizza and open a bottle of wine, tomorrow slob around at home and Sunday we are auditioning for a play in Reading then, hopefully, treating ourselves to a takeaway curry!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm from reading ms Goth (tho i live in shit-hole london these days)! where you based?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Dolly, I have enormous hands, I've been mocked for them over the years but now they are seen as a quality - I could be a hand model for giants jewelery. Check out my giant hand on this pic zenie took 


/hang on....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'm from reading ms Goth (tho i live in shit-hole london these days)! where you based?



Maidenhead - just moved there last September. I like it. Reading's cool  - love the shopping - we were there on Tuesday for a couple of drinks after work


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Dolly, I have enormous hands, I've been mocked for them over the years but now they are seen as a quality - I could be a hand model for giants jewelery. Check out my giant hand on this pic zenie took
> 
> 
> /hang on....



what effing pic?! show me your hands goddamn you man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Gah! Just realised this pic doesnt do them justice 







I'll find a proper big handed pic soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Gah! Just realised this pic doesnt do them justice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice hair  I like


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

>



good hands. very good hands  

not sure they make up for the micropenis mind


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> Nice hair  I like



i think he used GHD's!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

yetman? what is that original thing you are holding??


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> yetman? what is that original thing you are holding??



it's a pint in a box. him and tony go on and on about it all over the boards like it's the funniest thing ever. i guess mebe you had to be there...


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> good hands. very good hands
> 
> not sure they make up for the micropenis mind



You know what they say about big hands 

Big hands - Micropenis 




			
				dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i think he used GHD's!



Fuck the fuck off you fucking fuck 




			
				dolly's gal said:
			
		

> it's a pint in a box. him and tony go on and on about it all over the boards like it's the funniest thing ever. i guess mebe you had to be there...



Your just jealous you werent there 
Seriously though, it makes the pint much nicer. More, I dunno, boxy


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

for some reason, i cant see the pic at work.

I have huge hands and a huge penis.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> I have huge hands and a huge penis.



fancy a shag??


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> fancy a shag??



oh, you dont want to shag me...my penis'll rip you to shreds and my hands'll only make your breasts look small.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> oh, you dont want to shag me...my penis'll rip you to shreds and my hands'll only make your breasts look small.



phworr. that's hot


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> for some reason, i cant see the pic at work.
> 
> I have huge hands and a huge penis.



Its a nude pic of me holding my micropenis with my massive hands. On a cold day.

You can imagine how it looks


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Its a nude pic of me holding my micropenis with my massive hands. On a cold day.
> 
> You can imagine how it looks



who took the pic? your sis or your mum?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Its a nude pic of me holding my micropenis with my massive hands. On a cold day.
> 
> You can imagine how it looks



 

Leave it up til i get home.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> who took the pic? your sis or your mum?



Well they are actually both the same person (its complicated).

Dad you old bugger  lol

And sure I'll leave it up Madusa - a warning though, plenty of ladies here have whittled away many an hour freaking themselves off at my micro glory, I dont want you wasting your whole night because of it


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> it's a pint in a box. him and tony go on and on about it all over the boards like it's the funniest thing ever. i guess mebe you had to be there...



haven't pubs in england always had boxes for take outs??i know a few that did years ago  

or when you ask for a pint they give it you in a box instead of a glass??    really. tell me i'v got it wrong?,please/


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

Ha :d


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> haven't pubs in england always had boxes for take outs??i know a few that did years ago
> 
> or when you ask for a pint they give it you in a box instead of a glass??    really. tell me i'v got it wrong?,please/



i've never come across this but it doesn't mean it doesn't happen  

i don't drink pints see. i'm more of a methalated spirits kinda girl.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> .



You have already havent you


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i've never come across this but it doesn't mean it doesn't happen
> 
> i don't drink pints see. i'm more of a methalated spirits kinda girl.



i distinctly remember being able to buy a 3 or 4 pint ( 2 litres)  box of beer from the pub when pubs had closing times  
some  shops keep meths in the fridge in some places


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

she has gone rather quiet! 

eta: this makes no sense now. oh well, who gives a flying fat one!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

not me .. nor a phlying phat one either.. 

*.​*
put that in yer pipe n smoke it ms madusa


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> not me .. nor a phlying phat one either..
> 
> *.​*
> put that in yer pipe n smoke it ms madusa



yeh!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

. back at you 

Here's one for you as well dolly

.


Whoa! That first one was for Ice, not you badgers, sorry mate.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

.
.
.

in ALL your faces!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Whoa! That first one was for Ice, not you badgers, sorry mate.



There are only so many times that an apology will wash damn your eyes!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2008)

How is it _still_ my last day here? 

I'm starting to dread all the 'Bye! Lovely to meet you!' Keep in touch!' bollix that's going to ensue. I will just run away at 1645. They've already signed my timesheet


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> .
> .
> .
> 
> in ALL your faces!




 FILTH!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> How is it _still_ my last day here?
> 
> I'm starting to dread all the 'Bye! Lovely to meet you!' Keep in touch!' bollix that's going to ensue. I will just run away at 1645. They've already signed my timesheet




FUCK THAT !!  its yer last day and its a friday and yer time sheet is signed...get out of there !! NOW


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> How is it _still_ my last day here?
> 
> I'm starting to dread all the 'Bye! Lovely to meet you!' Keep in touch!' bollix that's going to ensue. I will just run away at 1645. They've already signed my timesheet



 

wtfuckingf is this?? this thread is all about:

 the NONESENSE!!!!!!!! 

ok?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> FILTH!



by the way. seeing as you've been begging me for so long now, i've decided to let you be my bitch. you can thank me later but right now i want cheesecake. ok?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

heh


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

OI! Why am I getting slated?? I went quiet cos _some_ of us have work to do you know!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> by the way. seeing as you've been begging me for so long now, i've decided to let you be my bitch. you can thank me later but right now i want cheesecake. ok?



Aha! Like your style! By the way everyone Dollys been hassling me to be MY bitch for months now, she’s all like ‘oh I’ll bring you anything and be your footstool and shit while you watch the match, I’ll even stay in the cupboard til you call me so I don’t get in the way’ and I’m all like ‘hey don’t put yourself down man, your better than that, go and make something of yourself, do you think I got where I am today by being someones fucking toothbrusher?’ But she doesn’t listen, she just wants to be my bitch 

It seems my rejection has prompted her into this post to try and flip reverse the situation, and make people think I’m the bitch wannabe. Sad. So so sad.

Will everyone please do the right thing and send Dolly pm’s of support and advice, I think she could really use that right now. Thanks everyone


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Aha! Like your style! By the way everyone Dollys been hassling me to be MY bitch for months now, she’s all like ‘oh I’ll bring you anything and be your footstool and shit while you watch the match, I’ll even stay in the cupboard til you call me so I don’t get in the way’ and I’m all like ‘hey don’t put yourself down man, your better than that, go and make something of yourself, do you think I got where I am today by being someones fucking toothbrusher?’ But she doesn’t listen, she just wants to be my bitch
> 
> It seems my rejection has prompted her into this post to try and flip reverse the situation, and make people think I’m the bitch wannabe. Sad. So so sad.
> 
> Will everyone please do the right thing and send Dolly pm’s of support and advice, I think she could really use that right now. Thanks everyone



where's my fucking cheescake bitch?!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

heh   gotta get some sleep...night you nutters


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> .



 

typical. i've come to expect nothing more than this sort of immature shit from you Mads. change the fucking record eh? we've heard it all before, like a million times before  

in fact:  x 10 million is what i think of you. also, i think you might be banned returning troll-scum, so there!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 18, 2008)

...-. ---. ----...- -. -.- -...-.-


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Bored of work now, this thread is taking my brain off galaxy and I now can't be arsed to speak to pointless humans. 

Anyone seen firky?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Anyone seen firky?



he's prolly in bed the lazy cunt


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> typical. i've come to expect nothing more than this sort of immature shit from you Mads. change the fucking record eh? we've heard it all before, like a million times before
> 
> in fact:  x 10 million is what i think of you. also, i think you might be banned returning troll-scum, so there!



EAT me!  

Oh, lol at Ice... dolly, she just swore at you using Morse Code!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Oh, lol at Ice... dolly, she just swore at you using Morse Code!



er mads, like i knew that already


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Bored of work now, this thread is taking my brain off galaxy and I now can't be arsed to speak to pointless humans.
> 
> Anyone seen firky?



I saw him running out of the cows field late last night. He had a stool in his hand and was doing up his trousers. Dunno what that was all about


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I saw him running out of the cows field late last night. He had a stool in his hand and was doing up his trousers. Dunno what that was all about



a stool? as in a poo? or as in a thing you sit on? or both maybe???


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> er mads, like i knew that already



And you're OK about it?? 

I would have decked her! 

Just looking out for you innit.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> a thing you sit on



I can see him sitting on a different leg every 10 minutes then switching....


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I can see him sitting on a different leg every 10 minutes then switching....



He'd love that comment.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I can see him sitting on a different leg every 10 minutes then switching....



He loves easing himself onto a nice cold leg that firks


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

1 hour and 40mins to go!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

But he is shit at chopping fresh ginger?

 

Maybe we should all pitch in the $25.00 to buy THIS SITE and start causing mischief?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> But *he is shit at chopping fresh ginger*?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should all pitch in the $25.00 to buy THIS SITE and start causing mischief?



Hee hee! Why did no one reply to that and just say "LOSER!!"  

I can;t get myself going today - I have a shit load of work and a shit load of filing and I am ignoring it all to post on here. Opps


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> But he is shit at chopping fresh ginger?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should all pitch in the $25.00 to buy THIS SITE and start causing mischief?



HA!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

is anyone up for some bum-sex incidentally? i could quite fancy a bit right now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> HA!



Ha ha ha 

yetman@firky.com 

We could TROLL the world my friend. 
All in the name of Firky and for only $25.00


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> is anyone up for some bum-sex incidentally? i could quite fancy a bit right now



Choices of lube:

1. KY Jelly
2. Saliva 
3. Building sand


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha
> 
> yetman@firky.com
> 
> ...



hehehehehehhehe 

He'd get the blame for everything. Be the worlds scapegoat even. We could ruin his life! 

$25.00 is damn cheap as well.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Choices of lube:
> 
> 1. KY Jelly
> 2. Saliva
> 3. Building sand



all three. i love a good bum-sex lube cocktail


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> is anyone up for some bum-sex incidentally? i could quite fancy a bit right now



Last time you offered me that you turned up wearing a giant strap on and holding a tube of _exfoliating _shower gel 

_Exfoliating_ ffs


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> hehehehehehhehe
> 
> He'd get the blame for everything. Be the worlds scapegoat even. We could ruin his life!
> 
> $25.00 is damn cheap as well.....



If five of us chipped in we could own firky for about £2.70 each. 
I am not adverse to this concept.... 

Thoughts?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Choices of lube:
> 
> 1. KY Jelly
> 2. Saliva
> 3. Building sand



go on then! But, I only have 1 hour, 20 minutes and 10mm in diameter to spare.

and and I choose Building Sand for the 'tropical' illusion.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> all three. i love a good bum-sex lube cocktail



I've got a small tub of vaseline with me. Could be useful - depending on knob to bum-hole size ratio


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I've got a small tub of vaseline with me. Could be useful - depending on knob to bum-hole size ratio



Your safe with me girls


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> If five of us chipped in we could own firky for about £2.70 each.
> I am not adverse to this concept....
> 
> Thoughts?



I'm in! To fuck! 

We could OWN firky   big time pwnage. We could troll him with himself


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> big time *pwnage* there



OMG! you're an internet nerd!!!!!!!! i knew it, i fucking knew it!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Yet-Emo is made of skill !!!!!! 

I reckon owning Firky will be fun?

Any other takers for a share of firky?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Any other takers for a share of firky?


 
i'll take his skinny white ass and brand it with a red-hot swastika


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'll take his skinny white ass and brand it with a red-hot swastika



That will require a minimum 20% share of the $25.00 total price


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> *OMG*! you're an internet nerd!!!!!!!! i knew it, i fucking knew it!



Ahem! Miss LOL LMAO OMG ROFL WTF etc...

But yeah, I'm well up for buying Firky badgers. We could just make it a shrine to the lord of the internet at first, and take it from there


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

They are playing games with us...



> Your offer is too low.
> Premium domain names typically sell for three or four-figure amounts, and sellers will simply not respond to a bid if it is too low. If you need help setting a price, you can request an expert Domain Appraisal. You are REQUIRED to enter a bid of at least 60 USD.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Fuckers!! I was getting excited then, plotting all sorts of nonsense 

Thought it was a bit cheap......then again, it is Firky


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

Why would you want to buy firky ...sheet, you can have his ass fo' free! 

sorry, but i didnt click the link cos i dont trust y'all so dont have a clue what you're on about.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> sheet, you can have his ass fo' free!



fuck that shit. he can pay us!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

How long have people got left till the weekend  starts?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

an hr an 25. sucky sucksville!  

still, gunner drink my own body weight in g&t tonight, fuck yes!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 18, 2008)

Workwise I have written out 4 envelopes, no, 3 envelopes, and finished writing one  I started yesterday.  blah.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> an hr an 25. sucky sucksville!
> 
> still, gunner drink my own body weight in g&t tonight, fuck yes!



20 fucken minutes for me!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Papingo said:
			
		

> Workwise I have written out 4 envelopes, no, 3 envelopes, and finished writing one  I started yesterday.  blah.



jesus h christ!  

(actually, that may be more than i have done today!  )


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> 20 fucken minutes for me!



and what will you be getting up to this evening ms mads? owt fun???


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

The big boss was supposed to be out of the office all day but returned out of the blue. Guess that means that POETS day is out of the window and I have 107 minutes left


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> The big boss was supposed to be out of the office all day but returned out of the blue. Guess that means that POETS day is out of the window and I have 107 minutes left



what a cunt  

(him not you)


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> and what will you be getting up to this evening ms mads? owt fun???



well, gona go gym and then it's my housemates *40th*  birthday drinks in Angel. 

Oh, and I may find the time to have a peek at Yettie's pics.  They better not be a disappointment!

 

You?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> what a cunt
> 
> (him not you)



Indeed... 
Not big thing, will probably just equate to about 10-15 minutes. Right now every minute feels like an hour though!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Oh, and I may find the time to have a peek at Yettie's pics.  They better not be a disappointment!
> 
> 
> 
> You?



the pics are definately a disapointment. unless you like big hands. in which case, they are quite mew   (if you block out the face, of course  )

i am lying on the couch and being fed gin and food cos i am fucking hungover and cos i am worth it. yeah baby!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 18, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> How long have people got left till the weekend  starts?


About two hours.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 18, 2008)

1 hr 20 mins to go!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 18, 2008)

6 mins!!   

Laterz, douchebags!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

91 minutes till freedom


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 18, 2008)

about 60mins though have some meeting at 4.00 with Americans who invariably will repeat themselves about 4 times ...making a meeting that should last 30 mins drag on til God knows as I slowly go postal......


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

An hour to go for me  

And I'm going to get a case of stella, pop a couple of pills, have a couple of lines and get down to some filthy breaks til the early morn. Then have some k and watch South Park til I fall asleep. Then get up and decorate my house. 

What the fuck is POETS day?! 

I should really take some nude pictures as well, Madusas gonna be well pissed off with me when she wastes 15 mins turning her pc on for that ^^


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Then get up and decorate my house.



like fuck you will!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> What the fuck is POETS day?!



Piss
Off
Early
Tomorrows
Saturday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2008)

Just over 20 minuites to go for me - I am celebrating with a can of Red Bull and a bar of white chocolate.

Bring on that caffeine hit!!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Piss
> Off
> Early
> Tomorrows
> Saturday



Love it. I am in fact already doing it


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> like fuck you will!



 

You know not of my power young gal. I can heave the whole of Rome across four continents after six days on the mead without breaking a sweat. A bit of decorating will be a piece of piss-soaked cake


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 18, 2008)

MEETING CANCELLED....WOOO YEAHHH....Still got some time to kill now mind..


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Might have a piss in a bit, that should kill 2/3 minutes. 
Have got a few more people to call but not all that fussed. 

Ordered the Back to the Future trilogy on DVD for £6.99 which lifted my spirits for a second.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> You know not of my power young gal. I can heave the whole of Rome across four continents after six days on the mead without breaking a sweat. A bit of decorating will be a piece of piss-soaked cake



we'll see. i look forward to an update on monday. and no lies you hear me?!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

Defo. If it all goes tits up like it usually does, I'll tell ya. 

But I've made sure I've only got enough drugs for tonight and I've written loads of offensive words, in shit, all over my walls so I'll definitely do it before the weekends done as the sprog gets back Sunday night. Checkmenow


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 18, 2008)

that sounds like some shit hot forward planning you've got going on there. W00t w00t!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 18, 2008)

20 mins!

time for tea and a fag imo


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> that sounds like some shit hot forward planning you've got going on there. W00t w00t!



Youknowsitclart 

Have a good weekend anyway everyone, I'm finally getting the fuck out of here! 

Into the fray!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 18, 2008)

only took 7 mins


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Ohhh..... 

Aston Martin just called me. 
I wonder how much cash I can drag out of them next week


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 18, 2008)

25 minutes to go!!!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 21, 2008)

*sigh*

Monday fucking morning!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Monday fucking morning!



Yeah - and I am still recovering from a large bout of drinking on Saturday and consequently a day of throwing up yesterday   

Self-inflicted misery so can't even feel sorry for myself


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2008)

Monday is always a bit horrible but seems to go fairly quickly for me. 
Been a tiring weekend so still in a bit of a daze and not really got started yet. Have loads to do though so hopefully once I get started the time will fly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2008)

I am doing my filing.  Just to add to the misery


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 21, 2008)

i've been here 15 minutes and am already bored. 
One person has already called in to say they're working at home bcause their 'daughter is sick. I'm sure it's genuine but i really wish i could use that excuse sometimes!!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> we'll see. i look forward to an update on monday. and no lies you hear me?!



……erm…….well….er…

*flounces*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 21, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> ……erm…….well….er…
> 
> *flounces*



 

classic. 

i er had a v productive weekend too. honest i did


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 21, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> And you're OK about it??
> 
> I would have decked her!
> 
> Just looking out for you innit.



huh !! like that is it eh ?? well ...--.-(.)(.)__.--.-..!! 2 u 2


----------



## Madusa (Jan 21, 2008)

That's boredom at work solidarity for you!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2008)

I really want a cup of tea and there's no fucking milk  

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 21, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I really want a cup of tea and there's no fucking milk
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



FYI the milkman who delivers to our office (and who has just been thank you very much) is well fit


----------



## Madusa (Jan 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> FYI the milkman who delivers to our office (and who has just been thank you very much) is well fit


is this another dude...not the sandwich geezer? Jeez, how many fit men do you get to oogle during your working day? 

God, I wish there were people to perv on where i work. Just bloody immature teenagers and snooty lecturers.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 21, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> is this another dude...not the sandwich geezer? Jeez, how many fit men do you get to oogle during your working day?
> 
> God, I wish there were people to perv on where i work. Just bloody immature teenagers and snooty lecturers.



maybe i just have low standards


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm so bored I might cry. Plus I just looked at my stapler (blue, shiny) and for a second thought it was a Snickers bar lying on my desk, so perhaps it's time to go out for lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> is this another dude...not the sandwich geezer? Jeez, how many fit men do you get to oogle during your working day?
> 
> God, I wish there were people to perv on where i work. Just bloody immature teenagers and snooty lecturers.



I have no one to perv at here either  . It's a godsend when the window cleaners or the Rentokill man comes round


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2008)

Fairly unproductive day so far but cleared out the crap left over from my lazy Friday afternoon. Have got a million things to do but not sure where to start and motivation is a little lacking. 

Gonna stroll off to lunch in a bit. 
Have £10 in my pocket so gonna see what exciting things I can get to distract me from the grind. Will pop into the supermarket, charity shop and HMV I think.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 21, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I'm so bored I might cry. Plus I just looked at my stapler (blue, shiny) and for a second thought it was a Snickers bar lying on my desk, so perhaps it's time to go out for lunch.



*points and laughs*

Have you seen Requiem for a Dream?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 21, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I have no one to perv at here either  . It's a godsend when the window cleaners or the Rentokill man comes round



Nope we dont have those either. Although there is an old humble man who comes over to water the plants and the security guards who pop over and ask me over and over again, am I ok?  Other than that, it's totally arrid on that front.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 21, 2008)

Everyone at my work mings, me included. In fact, I've never worked anywhere that had hot boys. This is what you get for working in the public sector.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 21, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Everyone at my work mings, me included. In fact, I've never worked anywhere that had hot boys. This is what you get for working in the public sector.



all the hot men are at my office it would seem! maybe i should have a show and tell day (or a stare and perv day at least) and get you ladies over? you'd have to come to hammersmith mind, so totally understand if that puts you off


----------



## Madusa (Jan 21, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Everyone at my work mings, me included. In fact, I've never worked anywhere that had hot boys. This is what you get for working in the public sector.



You included..  No wai, man!  

Ive never worked anywhere with hot boys either...maybe hot boys if you'd either add a few years, or when I worked at an arts college, hot boy's if they were straight, less camp and knocked down a few pegs in the attitude department. 

 

Yours faithfully, 
frustrated librarian.


----------



## foo (Jan 21, 2008)

are you a librarian Madusa? nice one.  i fancied being a librarian once but i think it's a non starter cos i talk too much, am disorganised and am chaotic to my core (something i'm beginning to realise...) 

god, i hate Mondays.

i'm still in Sunday mode.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 21, 2008)

foo said:
			
		

> are you a librarian Madusa? nice one.  i fancied being a librarian once but i think it's a non starter cos i talk too much, am disorganised and am chaotic to my core (something i'm beginning to realise...)
> 
> god, i hate Mondays.
> 
> i'm still in Sunday mode.



Well, some people are very suprised when I tell them what I do. Sometimes, I piss about more than the students here do.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2008)

I hate work

I hate tenants

I hate staff

I hate people full stop

I hate Mondays


as you were


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 21, 2008)

dont you lot like your jobs?? if you are bored, get out!


----------



## foo (Jan 21, 2008)

ah but it's not always that simple cheesy - what if you like some bits of your job and not other bits?

f'rinstance, i like loads of things about my job - but the beurocracy*/my boss/stifling meetings/banging on doors and not getting anywhere apects wear me out and make days like today drag on and on and on and on.....




*can't ever spell that right!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 21, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> dont you lot like your jobs?? if you are bored, get out!



Nah, Im just killing time before I goes travelling this summer, init.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2008)

You have no idea how it's dragging. I've been up all night with a head cold that won't let me sleep, and the day hasn't even  begun yet...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 21, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> dont you lot like your jobs?? if you are bored, get out!



ah such a simple solution! why didn't i think of that?!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> ah such a simple solution! why didn't i think of that?!



i know its hard dolly. It can be a bastard and take ages but always have a plan to get out if you dont like your job or are bored with it. Keep foraging at that plan and make it your obsession. I figure that if we have to spend 40 hours a week at least in an office, you might as well do something you really like as this is a huge chunk of your life, and enjoying your job can enhance your life more than anything.


----------



## innit (Jan 21, 2008)

I hate Mondays

I hate rainy Mondays

I hate rainy Mondays with that woman pretending she doesn't know how to work the photocopier

I hate rainy Mondays with that woman pretending she doesn't know how to work the photocopier and the fax machine is buggered

I hate rainy Mondays with that woman pretending she doesn't know how to work the photocopier and the fax machine is buggered and I have to go to college tonight


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 21, 2008)

innit said:
			
		

> I hate Mondays
> 
> I hate rainy Mondays
> 
> ...


Tell me why?!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 21, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> i know its hard dolly. It can be a bastard and take ages but always have a plan to get out if you dont like your job or are bored with it. Keep foraging at that plan and make it your obsession. I figure that if we have to spend 40 hours a week at least in an office, you might as well do something you really like as this is a huge chunk of your life, and enjoying your job can enhance your life more than anything.



yea, i know all this. but i am a lazy twat


----------



## Yetman (Jan 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> classic.
> 
> i er had a v productive weekend too. honest i did



It was 6pm on Saturday and I was lying there in a right sorry mess, thinking, what the fuck am I gonna tell Dollys Gal? I've had no sleep, I'm off my face, and the walls are still undecorated....she's gonna laugh her bastard face off at me.

Then I realised you could actually be a big fat old man with no teeth, a nervous tick and a slippery deformed beadlehand and it made me feel a bit better about the whole thing. I'll do it next weekend init 




			
				May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Everyone at my work mings, me included.



ahem....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 21, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Then I realised you could actually be a big fat old man with no teeth, a nervous tick and a slippery deformed beadlehand and it made me feel a bit better about the whole thing. I'll do it next weekend init



yeh. i think that about myself sometimes an all. it makes me feel better about all the stuff i'm supposed to do but don't. suprisingly reassuring


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> yea, i know all this. but i am a lazy twat



damn shame. fear is an overpowering drug. overcome it, and you can do anything.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 21, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> damn shame. fear is an overpowering drug. overcome it, and you can do anything.



i said lazy, not scared!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i said lazy, not scared!



i know what you said.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 21, 2008)

hmmm. I've just seen a job vacancy that i think i'd quite like & am more than capable of doing. For more money than I get now. But significantly less holiday. And slightly tricky location. 
Can't decide whether it's worth taking the risk.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 21, 2008)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> hmmm. I've just seen a job vacancy that i think i'd quite like & am more than capable of doing. For more money than I get now. But significantly less holiday. And slightly tricky location.
> Can't decide whether it's worth taking the risk.



location is v important IMO. how much of your day will it taking getting to and from said job?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> location is v important IMO. how much of your day will it taking getting to and from said job?



not sure, it's right on the other side of london to me. I cycle and couldn't bear it if I was forced to use the tube. 

Anyway, having looked more closely at the job descrip, next to the salary (which i orginially thought was quite impressive), it says 'subject to hours and holiday'. And then next to hours, it says 8.30 - 5.30. So a 40 hour week. And only 20 days holiday. 
Which imo, cancels out the impressive salary!!!

Think i'll stick with my current 32 (ish) hr week and 35 days of holiday thank you very much


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2008)

Finishing up at 17:10 today which is nice. 
Today has not been too bad really, kinda been daydreaming the hours away.


----------



## Lea (Jan 21, 2008)

Hometime in an hours time. Not been too bad today. Have had a bit of work to do but not too much. Brought in some headphones so that I can listen to music as well.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 21, 2008)

Drag drag drag


----------



## maes (Jan 21, 2008)

*puts matchsticks in eyes* 

managed to do nothing today except download pirate radio mixes. this stupid essay is unborn! it needs to be born in only a few hours! i'm losing my tenuous grip on sanity!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2008)

Cigarette, wee, coffee and then not too long till the finish line.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2008)

mae said:
			
		

> *puts matchsticks in eyes*
> 
> managed to do nothing today except download pirate radio mixes. this stupid essay is unborn! it needs to be born in only a few hours! i'm losing my tenuous grip on sanity!


It's a shame there's no literary equivalent of an oxytocin drip.  Well, there is, for me, but you don't 'do' weed 

Sorry mae. Wasn't very helpful was it?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 21, 2008)

Boredom has given me a headache  Is there nothing crap it can't do?


----------



## maes (Jan 21, 2008)

well, quite helpful - i started lusting after an oxycontin drip, mmmmm. but no it didn't help the actual essay


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> yea, i know all this. but i am a lazy twat



Well then quit yer bitchin!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2008)

My boss has broken the office cafitiere (or however you spell it!) so no coffee fix. Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 22, 2008)

Morning, slackers!


----------



## Lea (Jan 22, 2008)

It's going to be a long day...Come into work, switched on my computer and read my emails. Have no work to do...


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jan 22, 2008)

cor tiz abit early to drag this thread out innit.

now i am thinking aboot how long the days gonna be 

bloody starving in'all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Morning, slackers!



Morning   - it's nice and bright here in W1, despite the lack of coffee , and not raining.. for now!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 22, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> Morning   - it's nice and bright here in W1, despite the lack of coffee , and not raining.. for now!



Bright here too. 
 Managed an hour of work, some tea and toast and a gossip with my collegues.

Im now about to do a Shakespeare shelf check. Damn man wrote so much poop that I now have to account for!  I may sneak in a nap in the Literary mezzanine though.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 22, 2008)

Morning fockers 

I got up this morning and it wasn’t dark, it wasn’t pissing down and there wasn’t a bloodied knife under my pillow, so I’m much happier than usual! I even let the next door neighbours cat off its usual kick as I walk out of the front door 

Give me a couple of hours tho, this place will bring me back down sooner or later.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2008)

so i got through the team conference call, which is always hellishly painful. as usual i was the only fucker there (or at least on the phone) on time. the kid i manage missed it all together. roadworks apparently


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2008)

Been a fun morning so far as the private sector starts to panic about the economy. 

The good news is the charming fella who was suing me failed to file papers so I no longer have to go to court again. Shame as it would have meant a day out of the office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2008)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Bright here too.
> Managed an hour of work, some tea and toast and a gossip with my collegues.
> 
> Im now about to do a Shakespeare shelf check. Damn man wrote so much poop that I now have to account for!  I may sneak in a nap in the Literary mezzanine though.



I'm off to get a copy of the Arden edition of "Anthony and Cleopatra" in a bit - am auditioning on Sunday for a production. Mind you at the moment I feel more like the Queen of Snooze than the Queen of the Nile.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Been a fun morning so far as the private sector starts to panic about the economy.



let's keep that sort of talk off this thread Badgers! i'm shitting it tbh but would like to keep one area of my life frivolous and care-free (even if it is just the dragging thread!)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> let's keep that sort of talk off this thread Badgers! i'm shitting it tbh but would like to keep one area of my life frivolous and care-free (even if it is just the dragging thread!)



Sorry, I was not thinking  

Here is a kitten for you:


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2008)

awwww! kitteh!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2008)

Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah...... 

Have a days training tomorrow
Meetings on Thursday 
Then it is Friday again and a return to freedom


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Then it is Friday again and a return to freedom



a very short-lived freedom, but freedom nonetheless


----------



## Madusa (Jan 22, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I'm off to get a copy of the Arden edition of "Anthony and Cleopatra" in a bit - am auditioning on Sunday for a production. Mind you at the moment I feel more like the Queen of Snooze than the Queen of the Nile.



Fucking hell, dont talk to me about fucking Arden's Shakespeare anything!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> so i got through the team conference call, which is always hellishly painful. as usual i was the only fucker there



Conference call with yourself eh.........like all those posh meals you have with 'cheg', and all those fun times you have with your 'mates' eh.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Conference call with yourself eh.........like all those posh meals you have with 'cheg', and all those fun times you have with your 'mates' eh.....



 

it's true


----------



## miss direct (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm bored. But I only have 3/5 days left at work.  Might go and buy some crisps now. Erm, I mean a banana.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 22, 2008)

Ive had my lunch, I wanna go home now!


----------



## Thora (Jan 22, 2008)

This week is dragging!  Only a few more days and I'm leaving the country


----------



## Madusa (Jan 22, 2008)

Thora said:
			
		

> This week is dragging!  Only a few more days and I'm leaving the country



What a drama queen!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2008)

Late lunch today which should make the afternoon shorter. 
Grim mood in the office today and I get the feeling it is gonna be like this for a while.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2008)

fuck me. i wish i was dead. I'M SO FREAKIN BORED!!!!


----------



## Thora (Jan 22, 2008)

I really am leaving the country - on Saturday   And not a moment too soon.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 22, 2008)

Thora said:
			
		

> I really am leaving the country - on Saturday   And not a moment too soon.



Yes, I guessed that...was only joking! Where you off to?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2008)

Thora said:
			
		

> I really am leaving the country - on Saturday   And not a moment too soon.



room for me in your suitcase?!


----------



## Thora (Jan 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> room for me in your suitcase?!


I'm leaving Germany for England I'm afraid, so unless you fancy a mini-break in Dalston...


----------



## miss direct (Jan 22, 2008)

I just had a Muller light banana yoghurt (well, about three spoons of it), and it was disgusting and I threw it away.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 22, 2008)

Thora said:
			
		

> I'm leaving Germany for England I'm afraid, so unless you fancy a mini-break in Dalston...



lol

Had a feeling you were gonna say something like that!  

*checks clock*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2008)

Thora said:
			
		

> I'm leaving Germany for England I'm afraid, so unless you fancy a mini-break in Dalston...



compared to walthamstow, dalston's the mediterranean playground of the rich and famous. count me in!


----------



## Thora (Jan 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> compared to walthamstow, dalston's the mediterranean playground of the rich and famous. count me in!


I've only been to Walthamstow once, for about 4 hours, and in that time I saw someone get stabbed, got stuck in a pub that the police cordoned off, was almost run over and then was chased by some community coppers    It was the Walthamstow summer festival or something


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2008)

Thora said:
			
		

> I've only been to Walthamstow once, for about 4 hours, and in that time I saw someone get stabbed, got stuck in a pub that the police cordoned off, was almost run over and then was chased by some community coppers    It was the Walthamstow summer festival or something



 

and that's why we moved there


----------



## Yetman (Jan 22, 2008)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I just had a Muller light banana yoghurt (well, about three spoons of it), and it was disgusting and I threw it away.



You should have smushed it right in its own fucking face the filthy banana bastard 

I'm hitting the zone of no going back......I can smell it....in every job I've had I've got the sack, from getting to the point where I simply dont give a flying fuck any more....shit.....it'd be ok if I saw it as some sort of epiphany and went to college or got a job doing something I like, but I just get another job doing the same sort of thing and the whole sorry process starts all over again.

Hmmm....I need to find out some dirt on the big nobs here so I can use it against them if they try and sack me...

*dons snooping sneakers*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2008)

I've just had two iced buns   They were delicious!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 22, 2008)

25 minutes!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 22, 2008)

My days fly by at the moment, I'm working on some interesting stuff at the mo' so work is tremendously enjoyable.  I had a pre yearly review this week and I'm WAY ahead of target - makes the days enjoyable and quick.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2008)

Well today is going peachy - feel queasy, dizzy and sick so am moving about the office like an old woman and I have had a massive row with a customer. Plus it looks like it's about to rain.

Boo to today!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2008)

This day has been passing quite quickly so far. 
Suddenly it has ground to a standstill


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 24, 2008)

Even though I've been quite happy today, it's still taken ages to finish.

Did find out I don't have to go to a conference in Liverpool in a few weeks' time though, that was a plus - no leaving the house at 5.30am, hooray


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 24, 2008)

From 9am up to 3pm, went really quickly, but the day's slowed right down now.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2008)

Getting closer.....


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 24, 2008)

It's always the last few minutes that really up the strain. Why won't my colleagues just clear off and leave me to slink out early?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2008)

Aaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm wfh today 

well from bed actually. even better


----------



## Madusa (Jan 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i'm wfh today
> 
> well from bed actually. even better



You sure you dont mean pfh?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

Madusa said:


> You sure you dont mean pfh?



what is pfh??

*looks confused*


----------



## Numbers (Jan 25, 2008)

2pm almost already.. have had a productive day and am off to the pub for a cpl of bevvies in a few minutes. 

Then have enough work to sail me through to finish. 

I love work.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

Numbers said:


> 2pm almost already.. have had a productive day and am off to the pub for a cpl of bevvies in a few minutes.
> 
> Then have enough work to sail me through to finish.
> 
> I love work.



then this thread is not for the likes of you


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2008)

Busy morning which went quickly
Long lunch which was most relaxing 
Now I begin the slow coast home through the afternoon


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> compared to walthamstow, dalston's the mediterranean playground of the rich and famous. count me in!


i'm in dalston all the time - i work there, it gets on my tits at times tbh, it's only two a fucking clock  when will this day end


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm going to do something i've been putting off, just to speed me towards the end of the day


----------



## Madusa (Jan 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what is pfh??
> 
> *looks confused*



posting from home.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 25, 2008)

Numbers said:


> 2pm almost already.. have had a productive day and am off to the pub for a cpl of bevvies in a few minutes.
> 
> Then have enough work to sail me through to finish.
> 
> I love work.



Are you always so smug about stuff?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2008)

Gonna try to do lots of work for the next 2.5 hours
Maybe that will make the week end quickly


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

Madusa said:


> posting from home.



heh. thought it meant something rude for a minute! 

(is firkles still banned btw?)


----------



## Madusa (Jan 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> heh. thought it meant something rude for a minute!
> 
> (is firkles still banned btw?)



I'm *never* rude. 

Firkez was only on a 24hour bannage that time. Back on a while now.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Firkez was only on a 24hour bannage that time. Back on a while now.



i was thinking bout pming him for cyber sex - am bored see


----------



## Madusa (Jan 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i was thinking bout pming him for cyber sex - am bored see



Do it.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Do it.



only if he does it in the style of darren miller from eastenders


----------



## Madusa (Jan 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> only if he does it in the style of darren miller from eastenders


'wanna buy a mo' ar?'


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2008)

Just seen a job (same/similar to mine) advertised online. 
Some great lying regarding salary, bonus and a few other bits!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what is pfh??
> 
> *looks confused*



Picking from hole 

I'm making a SLA calculator today children  I've actually been quite involved in it and enjoying the challenge.......until I realised that as a kid, if I'd known I'd have grown up to be someone who's making a bloody calculator as a job - and slightly enjoying it, I'd have snapped my fingers off in my eye holes so I could be double sure it would never happen.

The bastards have even replaced the toilet paper dispenser in the gents with a constant roll one instead of the sheet-by-sheet one. Which has totally ruined my turd taking enjoyment (I like to leave messages on them while I'm on the box and hide them back in the pile for people to find as they are about to wipe their arses  ) Fun hating facists


----------



## Madusa (Jan 25, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Picking from hole
> 
> I'm making a SLA calculator today children  I've actually been quite involved in it and enjoying the challenge.......until I realised that as a kid, if I'd known I'd have grown up to be someone who's making a bloody calculator as a job - and slightly enjoying it, I'd have snapped my fingers off in my eye holes so I could be double sure it would never happen.
> 
> The bastards have even replaced the toilet paper dispenser in the gents with a constant roll one instead of the sheet-by-sheet one. Which has totally ruined my turd taking enjoyment (I like to leave messages on them while I'm on the box and hide them back in the pile for people to find as they are about to wipe their arses  ) Fun hating facists



You do have a vivid imagination, yetman!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

Yetman you lazy cunt, do you intend to decorate the house this weekend?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh hi there dolly you arse bandit  

Yes, I do actually, and, because my drugs havent arrived today I am not going to be on it all weekend (just tonight - I have more drugs  ) and will get some crap done. 

DEFO. 100%. No slacking. Watch me go. Paintbrush in hand and dungarees akimbo I will paint that bastard wall if its the last thing I do


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2008)

Into the final hour of the final day of the week of toil.....


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

30 minutes to go for me


----------



## Thora (Jan 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm in dalston all the time - i work there, it gets on my tits at times tbh, it's only two a fucking clock  when will this day end



I think we should have Dalston Urban drinks


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

Thora said:


> I think we should have Dalston Urban drinks



we did! well it was more stokey i guess...

but yeh doitdoit! i'll come!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 25, 2008)

One hour to go...


----------



## miss direct (Jan 25, 2008)

I only have 20 minutes left of being a temp"!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thora said:


> I think we should have Dalston Urban drinks


venues are a bit short on the ground - on the main road you have the kingsland and the railway, there's that posh new place, satchmos, stokie has better pubs tbh, but yes dalston/stokie drinks sounds good


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

miss direct said:


> I only have 20 minutes left of being a temp"!!!!!!!


 what happens in 20 minutes


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm still in bed


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2008)

AHEM  ^^^



dolly's gal said:


> Yetman you lazy cunt,


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm outta here - loosers


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

Yetman said:


> AHEM  ^^^



i had a late night!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 25, 2008)

I finish in less than 30 mins.. the day has flown by.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I finish in less than 30 mins.. the day has flown by.



tone, do you understand the concept of this thread?!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> tone, do you understand the concept of this thread?!


Everything has an opposite does it not.


ps: Numbers will do


----------



## Thora (Jan 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> venues are a bit short on the ground - on the main road you have the kingsland and the railway, there's that posh new place, satchmos, stokie has better pubs tbh, but yes dalston/stokie drinks sounds good



It's my birthday soon too, good excuse for drinking


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2008)

Only 10.45am..................................


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thora said:


> It's my birthday soon too, good excuse for drinking



aye


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2008)

I am in a really bad mood today - and being here at work is not helping


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2008)

(((QoG))) I daren't ask about your audition now.

Annoyingly, I actually have a bit of work to do today that would be really enjoyable if accompanied by some music. But I've accidentally left my iPod at home. Aaargh!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2008)

Audition went well but I didn't get the part  - second choice so I may just go and kneecap the person who did  

I am allowing myself one day of wallowing self-pity and then back to normal .... or normal self-pity at least


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> Yetman you lazy cunt, do you intend to decorate the house this weekend?



Well I fucking did it!! Got seshed on both Friday and Saturday nights, had about 6 hours sleep in total and STILL got paint, got 2 plants and went to Wilko's (twice) and painted 4 walls in my front room. Looks good. Only a big fuck off wall left to do. And the glossing. And the fucking windows outside. And the fucking ceiling paper in my bedroom thats coming off AND THE FUCKING MOULD THATS COMING THROUGH THE PAPER I JUST PUT UP COS THE BASTARD LANDLORD HASNT FIXED THE ROOF YET. FUCK.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 28, 2008)

i am sooo tired


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2008)

Got a workache


----------



## Yetman (Jan 30, 2008)

Had about 3 hours sleep last night 

Eyes are stinging.....I'm wondering if a pint at lunch will sort me out (or knock me out...) damn...I wouldnt mind if I didnt have to travel 40 mins to practice tonight, canny be arsed man


----------



## Numbers (Jan 30, 2008)

Finished at 2:36pm today  home by 3:23pm 

I'm awaiting a day to drag and I'll post along the same vein as the thread requires, for now...

<lights doobie>


----------



## Yetman (Jan 30, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Finished at 2:36pm today  home by 3:23pm
> 
> I'm awaiting a day to drag and I'll post along the same vein as the thread requires, for now...
> 
> <lights doobie>



Yeeeew absolute bastard


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 30, 2008)

gaaaarrrhrhrhrhgrgrghrghrr.

But only 20 mins to go today


----------



## maes (Jan 30, 2008)

bored & want to start drinking, only half a page left but it's  d r a g g i n g. anyone know much about schengen?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been quite busy today! 

10 mins to go.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2008)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooored


----------



## maes (Jan 30, 2008)

done  woo! good luck fellow draggers!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jan 30, 2008)

12mins to go.... gnnnnh!


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

OH MY FUCKING GOD! is it really not even 12pm yet?!

this thread needs a BUMP!

where's Badgers?  we need your input here dude!


----------



## Mapped (Feb 1, 2008)

Gone 12 now, but It's shit here 

I was Ill yesterday and I came in under a sense of obligation to get some apparently urgent stuff sorted after numerous emails and texts from the office yesterday. I get in to find that I'm the only one here, everyone else in my team is sick as well or on leave  I should have listened to my gf and stayed off today as well

I've done all my _urgent_ stuff now and am thoroughly, thoroughly bored. I'm going to piss of early this afternoon.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

but, where _is_ Badgers?! has he gone on holiday or something?!  

if so, that's unacceptable and he should be banned from ever contributing to this thread ever again


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 1, 2008)

Dum, de dum, de dum...

I'm on my own in my bit of the office today so am just watching bits and pieces on Youtube. Not a bad way to pass the time.



Current viewing:


----------



## Yetman (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Badgers

I think he’s given up and has sold his soul to the man….. 

He’s probably sitting at his desk now, blank starey face, cold lifeless eyes, tapping away at his keyboard robotically and politely saying ‘yes sir’ to everyone who asks him anything. I hope he can be revived but…I dunno……once someone becomes a corporate robot slave there’s not much you can do to bring them back 

Funnily enough…that report…sounds tempting………


----------



## Madusa (Feb 1, 2008)

God, I'm so bored!

Might just crawl under my desk to masturbate and then catch 40 winks. That should take me to my lunch hour.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> God, I'm so bored!
> 
> Might just crawl under my desk to masturbate and then catch 40 winks. That should take me to my lunch hour.



Good idea. I might do the same. I may get some cheeky pics of Carol Vorderman up and drag my monitor under the desk with me as well. If anyone comes near I'll scream FECK OFF at them like the drunken wanking Irishman I am


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

oo no my boss sits opposite me and she might ask what i'm doing. or peer under and see exactly what i'm doing. then i'd get the sack and well, as bored as i am, i need the cash 

otherwise, sounds like a top idea!


----------



## foo (Feb 1, 2008)

my patience has been tried by one of the youth workers who i am supposed to manage. i'm typing this through gritted teeth...

he has spent since 10 a.m writing ONE FUCKIN EMAIL!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

foo said:


> my patience has been tried by one of the youth workers who i am supposed to manage. i'm typing this through gritted teeth...
> 
> he has spent since 10 a.m writing ONE FUCKIN EMAIL!!!



oh god. i feel your pain. this lad i manage is getting right on my tits. i have extended the deadline for this piece of work he's doing by literally weeks (maybe even months now actually ). and guess what, he still hasn't finished it!


----------



## foo (Feb 1, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> oh god. i feel your pain. this lad i manage is getting right on my tits. i have extended the deadline for this piece of work he's doing by literally weeks (maybe even months now actually ). and guess what, he still hasn't finished it!




it's a fuckin nightmare innit. especially when i'm tempted to just do the poxy thing _for_ him, like you would a child. but sod it. he's capable and why the hell should i do everything?! 

and it's ONLY. ONE. EMAIL..... while muggins here writes two reports, organises a young carers event, answers lots of emails, types up minutes from a meeting...etc. etc..

i do feel sorry for him though cos his wife died this time last year so he's feeling pretty low generally (although he's always sodding useless anyway). i know i shouldn't get cross with him so my stomach just clenches and i keep biting my knuckles to stop myself telling him he's effing useless. 


i hate being a manager.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

foo said:


> i hate being a manager.



innit


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> innit



aye

only 3 hours odd left today, have to go and visit someone in a bit, so with travelling time there and back, the day is practically over


----------



## aqua (Feb 1, 2008)

despite me beign able to leave early today, it's dragging its heels like a child at a family party


----------



## Yetman (Feb 1, 2008)

Shouldn’t have gone to the pub…..now its gonna double drag. I’ve only been back from lunch 1 minute and I’m already considering walking out/pretending to faint/asking a friend to ring up with a false emergency – mind you the last time I did that my dickhead mate rang up and said ‘QUICK WE NEED YETMAN HOME INSTANTLY HIS SISTERS PREGNANT!’ and then burst out laughing at put the phone down. Then rang me from the pub and laughed his bollocks off  Good one. It was meant to get me out of work so I could come to the pub not get me in a weird situation trying to explain to my boss what the fuck that was all about.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I’ve only been back from lunch 1 minute and I’m already considering walking out/pretending to faint/asking a friend to ring up with a false emergency – mind you the last time I did that my dickhead mate rang up and said ‘QUICK WE NEED YETMAN HOME INSTANTLY HIS SISTERS PREGNANT!’ and then burst out laughing at put the phone down. Then rang me from the pub and laughed his bollocks off  Good one. It was meant to get me out of work so I could come to the pub not get me in a weird situation trying to explain to my boss what the fuck that was all about.





i phoned myself once (landline to mobile) and pretended it was the neighbour on the line and that we had a washing machine flood going off. worked a treat it did. if i hadn't pretended my nephew had meningitis last friday so i could skive the day i'd consider a fake phone-call right now


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i phoned myself once (landline to mobile) and pretended it was the neighbour on the line and that we had a washing machine flood going off. worked a treat it did. if i hadn't pretended my nephew had meningitis last friday so i could skive the day i'd consider a fake phone-call right now



you promised to get drunk on sex with me today


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

firky said:


> you promised to get drunk on sex with me today



you said i made you floppy and that you weren't up for it no more. a girl's gotta have pride you know. what you want? me to beg after a bare cuss like that?!


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

of course i went floppy, you have kitkat all over your mush and you have eyes like piss holes in the snow


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

firky said:


> of course i went floppy, you have kitkat all over your mush and you have eyes like piss holes in the snow



well fuck you then! some people pay good money for that kinda thing!


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

Fatties with crap little goaty beards, scabs on their skin and enjoy arguing on the internets


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

firky said:


> Fatties with crap little goaty beards and scabs on their skin





you're right. that's all i can get


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

(((dolly)))


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

firky said:


> (((dolly)))



p.s. he's given up the internets. he told me.


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

I have given up arguing on the internets.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

the internets lie


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

i have a sore tummy


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

drink pepermint tea.


----------



## foo (Feb 1, 2008)

i've just drunk green tea with lemon and now feel sick.


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

i think its all the coke i had


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 1, 2008)

burp

or go for a wee


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

i just went for a poo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2008)

firky said:


> i just went for a poo



Hope you flushed


----------



## Madusa (Feb 1, 2008)

wtf is firky doing on a thread for WORKERS????????????????????????????


----------



## boohoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm tired and bored.... and very bored...and really exceptionally bored....


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> wtf is firky doing on a thread for WORKERS????????????????????????????



am actually doing some work 

i have a flyer to design


----------



## Madusa (Feb 1, 2008)

im leaving this bitch ass building in 10 minutes. 

Laterz douchebags.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got work to do but I'm leaving in two weeks so I can't motivate myself to do it.


----------



## Thora (Feb 1, 2008)

I enrolled at uni today - that really dragged.  Somehow they managed to take about 35 minutes of actually necessary stuff and make it last 5 hours.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 1, 2008)

84 minutes to go...


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2008)

beer oclock in 19 minutes


----------



## Numbers (Feb 1, 2008)

Another enjoyable day in the office  I stayed an hour extra cos we were eating cakes.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 4, 2008)

bored

bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbrdbrdbrdbrdbrd


----------



## Madusa (Feb 4, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> bored
> 
> bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbrdbrdbrdbrdbrd


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 4, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> bored
> 
> bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbrdbrdbrdbrdbrd



i'm not bored yet. but i will be soon. i knows it for sure!


----------



## Zorra (Feb 4, 2008)

I started a new job last Monday only to discover that my boss expects me to work 7 days a week and just have Sunday afternoons off   My contract doesn't even include hours (it's a consultancy position) so I can't do much about it, and there is a mammoth amount of work to get through   But it means bored + overworked + knackered = grumpy Zorra.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 4, 2008)

Zorra said:


> I started a new job last Monday only to discover that my boss expects me to work 7 days a week and just have Sunday afternoons off   My contract doesn't even include hours (it's a consultancy position) so I can't do much about it, and there is a mammoth amount of work to get through   But it means bored + overworked + knackered = grumpy Zorra.



what? they didn't mention this during the interview/in the job spec?


----------



## Zorra (Feb 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what? they didn't mention this during the interview/in the job spec?



No.  They said that it would involve overtime and travel, and the standard NGO thing is excessive hours. But I've never been told when / that I had to do them if you know what I mean - I used to always work weekends but with my stuff at home and in my own time... am a bit  about the whole thing...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm cold. Forgot to wear a cardie and the office isn'e that warm today  Want to go home and get warm


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 4, 2008)

Zorra said:


> am a bit  about the whole thing...



er yeh! get a new job asap. that is my advice! they sound like piss-taking jokers


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 4, 2008)

1 hour and 11 minutes to go. Need a change of career and a new job before i go completely insane and literally die of boredom 

How do you decide what you wanna do if you really don't have a clue? 
And you can't afford to be earning less than you are atm?


----------



## Numbers (Feb 4, 2008)

As usual, today went like the clappers, fucking busy, in fact.. could have stayed longer (& was more than in the mood to do so) but I like getting out at half tree and coming home to smoke spliffs and have a beer and surf in me pants.

It's great.  

But this will be my last post on this thread as I'm not allowed to post on it anymore 

"Have a good day..." 

ps: Badgers, will come see you this week bro.


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2008)

My day never, ever drags - sometimes I don't even have time to go to the toilet, I just put it off until I am almost bursting. 

Rather be busy than bored, though.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2008)

So busy that a day has not dragged for a while now... 

Working even longer hours and a lot harder than usual. 

Maybe that is the answer? 

I hope not


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> So busy that a day has not dragged for a while now...
> 
> Working even longer hours and a lot harder than usual.
> 
> ...



Were losing him were losing him! Badgers…can you hear us buddy? BADGERS! Its us! Hold on man, you can pull through this, stay with us……badgers? BADGERS???

BADGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSS


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 7, 2008)

this whole thread is going to pot dude. check the last three posts before yours 

it's sick, quite frankly


----------



## Zorra (Feb 7, 2008)

It's ok, I'm still here and desperately unhappy   It's not so much that it drags, just, well, all the other issues...

(((everyone with dragging days)))


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 7, 2008)

Zorra said:


> It's ok, I'm still here and desperately unhappy



excellent news. this is good to hear


----------



## Zorra (Feb 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> excellent news. this is good to hear



Always happy to be of service


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm weeping inside  Saving the external weeping for this afternoon, so I've got something to do.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 7, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm weeping inside  Saving the external weeping for this afternoon, so I've got something to do.





may. what's wrong? are you ok sweetie???


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm BORED

*weeps*


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2008)

WHAT. The FUCK is this foam I'm drinking?? 

They keep us doped with this fucking free cappuccino and theres not even any cappuccino in it, its just foam 

They bring us in, offer us loads of holiday, 35 hour week, free drinks etc.....and slowly they suck it all back off us, and make us think we're winning while they do it. And its only ME who can fucking see it. Not that it makes much difference, I'm still just another fucking number on the payroll like all the other monkeys 

*steals loads of pens to try and get one back over on the man*


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 7, 2008)

Yetman said:


> WHAT. The FUCK is this foam I'm drinking??
> 
> They keep us doped with this fucking free cappuccino and theres not even any cappuccino in it, its just foam


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2008)

That is pretty uncanny May......I am being eaten. But the stuff is just the method of consumption, not the consumer itself.

You know I'm sure I could write a better film than 'THE STUFF'! Fuck this shit, if that film can make it, I'm sure any one I make can at least get me out of this corporate pie-hole 

*steals some notebooks*


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 7, 2008)

on a vaguely semi-related note, cheg's sister's fella steels a piece of cutlery a day from his workplace 

(this man owns orginal van gough paintings so he's hardly on the bread-line)


----------



## Madusa (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL

I just got propositioned for skunk and sex by one of the students. 

He's a kid though...fucking 16! 
Told him to behave himself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 7, 2008)

Madusa said:


> LOL
> 
> I just got propositioned for skunk and sex by one of the students.
> 
> ...



That's funny 

Only another 50 minutes to go for me as I am leaving early today to go to my Fatigue Management Course. Which ironically knackers me to get there but is very useful and you did get a nice cup of tea


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> on a vaguely semi-related note, cheg's sister's fella *steels* a piece of cutlery a day from his workplace
> 
> (this man owns orginal van *gough* paintings so he's hardly on the bread-line)





Still looking for a new job Dolly?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 7, 2008)

Madusa said:


> LOL
> 
> I just got propositioned for skunk and sex by one of the students.
> 
> ...



You could have been his Mrs Robinson.


----------



## boing! (Feb 7, 2008)

I can usually judge how bored I am by the amount of bent out of shape paperclips there are on my desk. At the moment I can see about 5. not good. on the other hand, my elastic band playing skills are coming on fantastically.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 7, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Still looking for a new job Dolly?



as i've mentioned on here before, i am dyslexic. but thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 7, 2008)

boing! said:


> I can usually judge how bored I am by the amount of bent out of shape paperclips there are on my desk. At the moment I can see about 5. not good. on the other hand, my elastic band playing skills are coming on fantastically.



  I do the paper clip bending aswell. 
I think i need to order some more. I've bended (and ruined) most of the pot now


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> as i've mentioned on here before, i am dyslexic. but thanks for pointing it out!



.....I'll just be going over here into this deep hole to dig myself a bit further, take my foot out of my mouth while I call a cab, grab my coat and give myself a good old fashioned kick in the bollocks


----------



## Madusa (Feb 7, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> You could have been his Mrs Robinson.



Nah, he wasnt cute.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 7, 2008)

Yetman said:


> .....I'll just be going over here into this deep hole to dig myself a bit further, take my foot out of my mouth while I call a cab, grab my coat and give myself a good old fashioned kick in the bollocks



ha! not really! i'm just a shite speller!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats what I fucking said before I edited it!!    

Call it quits on my family pic, my dog, birthday etc eh


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 7, 2008)

what? so it wasn't your birthday last week then?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> on a vaguely semi-related note, cheg's sister's fella steels a piece of cutlery a day from his workplace



raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

i been going demented in work wondering how 15 side plates can just vanish


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what? so it wasn't your birthday last week then?



Not that one! The one where it was the same day as yours! 

The three legged cat thing was true though


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 7, 2008)

it was the day after you moron. or something like that. it wasn't actually the same day  and you told me your name was something it isn't. actually, thinking about it, you're a bit of a lying cunt all round, aren't you?! 

i'd forgotten about your freak cat! is it still alive!


----------



## boing! (Feb 7, 2008)

All the tea spoons in my last place used to missing some times, was well annoying when you wanted to make tea.

Once the tin opener went missing and I spent most of my lunch loudly attacking a tin of soup with a knife in the staff canteen untill the receptionist, who had been there the whole time, told me she had hidden it cos it kept going missing.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> it was the day after you moron. or something like that. it wasn't actually the same day and you told me your name was something it isn't. actually, thinking about it, you're a bit of a lying cunt all round, aren't you?!



Or your just really gullible  



dolly's gal said:


> i'd forgotten about your freak cat! is it still alive!



We didnt get it in the end because a) I fucking hate cats, b) we live near a main road, and c) the mrs knows what I'm like


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks like this change of working speed is going to last till the end of May!!!! 
Managed 11.5 hours without a lunch break yesterday!!!!! 

Luckily I will be winning the Euromillions lottery tonight so will be making sure that every regular subscriber to this thread has enough money to take at least a year off!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 8, 2008)

Hooray!

And double hooray because it's server maintenance day and inevitably the work parts of the server are all down, meaning no one can access their email, documents or anything else work-related.

*surfs the net with impunity*


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 8, 2008)

horray for me too. I've got the office all to myself until 2pm. Hmmmm...plan for day....
Surf internet until 12. 
Go out for lunch at 12. Come back at 3, pretending i started my lunch break just before 2.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Looks like this change of working speed is going to last till the end of May!!!!
> Managed 11.5 hours without a lunch break yesterday!!!!!
> 
> Luckily I will be winning the Euromillions lottery tonight so will be making sure that every regular subscriber to this thread has enough money to take at least a year off!!!



Hey - hands off. That 95 million is mine, mine I tell ye!! 

Pretty quiet here and I am hoping it will stay that way as I am weekend-happy at the moment and can't be arsed to do any work!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2008)

topsy turvey day - spent half an hour on the phone with one tenant - whinging for england (him not me) then spent 3 hours out of the office  attending a union meeting (travelling time)

just spent nearly an hour arguing with another tenant - which at least dragged the day towards 4.30, beer o'clock is tantalisingly within reach now


----------



## ethel (Feb 8, 2008)

an  hour until i can leave.

i'm so nervous (ex stress and hdif nerves) that i feel shivery and ill


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2008)

12 hour days continue


----------



## rennie (Feb 14, 2008)

I left early at 7pm last night.


----------



## Zorra (Feb 14, 2008)

Finished at 9pm last night, and when I got in at five minutes late today I was taken aside and given A Stern Talking To about time keeping


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2008)

Zorra said:


> Finished at 9pm last night, and when I got in at five minutes late today I was taken aside and given A Stern Talking To about time keeping



we have a new manager, she said to a work mate that she "didn't do 9-5", so i think i'll have a similar attitude to time keeping from now on


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 15, 2008)

tick tick tick  this day's going so slowly!


----------



## Lea (Feb 15, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> tick tick tick  this day's going so slowly!



Isn't it just...

Thinking of going home early.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh god. Two more hours. WIll it ever end?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2008)

Someone at my work has got evil rotten bum disease  Just went for a wee and all the toilet bowls were streaked with grot. I didn't need that at this time of the morning.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Someone at my work has got evil rotten bum disease  Just went for a wee and all the toilet bowls were streaked with grot. I didn't need that at this time of the morning.



nasty - today will drag as i'm in the office all day, but the rest of the week will shoot by as i seem to be out of the office all week (plenty of time for little coffee breaks) although one meeting i have to go to, i have no involvement with the scheme, and the new manager (temporary but appears to be a shoo-in for the permanent post - dodgy appointment policies ahoy!!!) wants me to go to this meeting at the arse end of nowhere, which will take most of the day


----------



## foo (Feb 18, 2008)

is it hometime yet?

<slumps head on desk>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2008)

Terrble journwy in with delays on the train and tube. I got really cold so am trying to stay as close to the radiator as possible.

And what do I have to do this morning? Bloody filing


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 18, 2008)

foo said:


> is it hometime yet?
> 
> <slumps head on desk>



I feel like this too. And it's only 10.30 on Monday. How am i gonna manage to survive the rest of the week?


----------



## Madusa (Feb 18, 2008)

It's boring here today. No students...only started work an hour ago and Im already bored. LOL Finisn at 4 today and it's easy money so cant complain too much.


----------



## Lea (Feb 18, 2008)

Crikey, only another 6 and 1/2 hours to go before home time!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2008)

Still going strong on the 50-60 hour weeks + 10 hours commuting!! 
Days are not dragging as I am so busy that I actually WANT more hours in the day to get all my work done! 

It looks like I won't be able to slow down until the end of May either! 
Fells odd but work (economy) is a bit troubling so basically pulling out all the stops to protect my company and (more selfishly) my job in the meantime. 

Have deleted all 'fun' website from my work PC so sadly not about in this thread much  

Keep it going for me........... 



Please


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Still going strong on the 50-60 hour weeks + 10 hours commuting!!
> Days are not dragging as I am so busy that I actually WANT more hours in the day to get all my work done!
> 
> It looks like I won't be able to slow down until the end of May either!
> ...




we won't let you down


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't worry Badgers. Wherever there is boredom, we'll be there!


----------



## Madusa (Feb 18, 2008)

With knobs on.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm trying not to go to the toilet again.
3 times in an hour


----------



## Madusa (Feb 18, 2008)

lol

Maybe you need some Huggies.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Feb 18, 2008)

i surely hope not!
i'm fighting it.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 18, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> i'm trying not to go to the toilet again.
> 3 times in an hour



do you have bladder control issues?? or have you just drunk a lot of water this morning?


----------



## Madusa (Feb 18, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> i surely hope not!
> i'm fighting it.



LOL, Do you really think that's a good idea?

Grown men pissing themselves is not a good look.


----------



## pootle (Feb 18, 2008)

*yawn*

Have spent all morning typing up notes from dull IT meeting - I've only done a third so far and am losing the will to live.  Am so bored! Filing all afternoon beckons, I reckons.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Feb 18, 2008)

can't believe i'm talking about my number 2 problems with strangers on the internet.

just come back and the toilet looks violated. 
christ, i'm not well.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you visited my office this morning?


----------



## Madusa (Feb 18, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> can't believe i'm talking about my number 2 problems with strangers on the internet.
> 
> just come back and the toilet looks violated.
> christ, i'm not well.



oh shit...I thought you were on abouit no.1's!


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2008)

The server has been down all day and nobody can do any work in my office. Unfortunately today is the day when I forgot to bring my book.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 18, 2008)

This is really fucking shit. AGAIN. 

Fuckingshitbollockstothisfuckingmotherfuckingshitman.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2008)

My husband has just sent me a mobile phone snap of his midrift and pants - with his work i.d. card hanging in front, in case I didn't recognise 'the bulge' I suppose! 

That caused a good few minutes of hilarity and has helped to enliven a very dull afternoon


----------



## Madusa (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm off home in 10 mins!


----------



## pootle (Feb 18, 2008)

lol! at mr queen of goths!

I wish I got entertaining snippets like that from mr pootle.  He's having a bad day, probably not helped by me leaving the bouquet garni sachet in his beef stew he took to work but accused his co-workers of putting a teabag in his lunch


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2008)

yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn 

so bloody bored want to cry


----------



## Lea (Feb 20, 2008)

Can't get off earl today as my boss is in the office. He's usually based in France.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm "working from home" today! w00t w00t w00t!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i'm "working from home" today! w00t w00t w00t!


so what you mean is, you've just woke up, long leisurely breakfast reading the paper with a cup of coffee, glance at work stuff for a few minutes and then realise you need your lunch, eat that while listening to the radio, then wander round doing a bit of "planning" about what you need to do before glancing at work stuff again for a few minutes, then switch on daytime tv with Flog It and Ready Steady Cook, before deciding that you've done quite enough work and its time to have a glass of vino collapso


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 21, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so what you mean is, you've just woke up, long leisurely breakfast reading the paper with a cup of coffee, glance at work stuff for a few minutes and then realise you need your lunch, eat that while listening to the radio, then wander round doing a bit of "planning" about what you need to do before glancing at work stuff again for a few minutes, then switch on daytime tv with Flog It and Ready Steady Cook, before deciding that you've done quite enough work and its time to have a glass of vino collapso



pretty much! i love working from home - it's aces! 

need to pop out to shop tho to get supplies; there is no bread or milk in the house - what a frightfull wfh oversight!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 21, 2008)

You sound chirpy for the amount of alcohol I expected you to drink last night Dolly? 

I, although am at work and hating it, am secretly planning my potentially catastrophic exit


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 21, 2008)

Yetman said:


> You sound chirpy for the amount of alcohol I expected you to drink last night Dolly?
> 
> I, although am at work and hating it, am secretly planning my potentially catastrophic exit



yea i was fairly drunk, but not outrageously so - a "respectable" time was had by all involved 

ooooo now that sounds interesting. share your plans - i wanna know i wanna know!


----------



## Thora (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm "working from home" too dolly - that is, I skipped my lecture to nurse a hangover and am now kind of reading some journals on the internet.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 21, 2008)

Thora said:


> I'm "working from home" too dolly - that is, I skipped my lecture to nurse a hangover and am now kind of reading some journals on the internet.



by "journals", do you mean message boards? hehe


----------



## Thora (Feb 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> by "journals", do you mean message boards? hehe



Er....


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 22, 2008)

Fuck me, this day is dragging. It's only a half day as well, and already I'm about ready to kill myself.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 22, 2008)

In fact, god help me, I'm actually looking forward to going to the library this afternoon to read about textual editing.

*weeps*


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 22, 2008)

sweet jesus it's not yet 12 and i've refreshed my facebook home page about 20 times today already 

and i have a planning meeting at 2, for which i've done no preparation for. meh


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 22, 2008)

im so bored ive eaten all the biscuits in the office and feel sick and am now not hungry for lunch. 
i cant be bothered to do ANYTHING. 
I even forgot to bring my book in today so i've got nothing to read in my lunch break


----------



## Yetman (Feb 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yea i was fairly drunk, but not outrageously so - a "respectable" time was had by all involved
> 
> ooooo now that sounds interesting. share your plans - i wanna know i wanna know!



If they dont give me the three weeks holiday I want off I'm going to tell them to stick their job up their arses......erm....leaving me in a position where if I dont get off my arse and sort something good out quick I'm gonna be fucked.

I'm the sort of person who needs to be in a drastic situation before I'll actually do anything drastic. Otherwise I'll be here forever.

The fuckers will probably just give me the time off though


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 22, 2008)

i want 4 weeks off this summer. but if they don't give it to me i'll probably just settle for 3 and resign myself to another few years of drudgery and soul-destroying misery in the same shitty job.

*sigh*

good luck with yours tho!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2008)

Days are not dragging for me at the moment. 
So much work to do and so little time it is not funny! 

Not really liking the work thing much at the moment, could have just stayed at home ALL weekend and slept but had lots to do. Just need my company to do what they say they will, when they will and life would be a lot easier!! 

Never mind, the day is passing by at an okay rate and tonight I plan to be in my PJs and on the sofa by 19:00!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2008)

Now two blokes from the Daily Wail have just walked into my office


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2008)

early finish today meeting ended at 4 (or 4.30 when i tell them at the office tomorrow) so straight home

but woe is me - they have blocked urban at work now - some nonsense called websense they changed servers at the weekend - so i won't be able to post from work any more


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2008)

it's going to make the days drag even more


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 25, 2008)

headache
workache
want go home now


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 25, 2008)

bored bored fucking bored 

i will go in half an hour tho and then it'll be ok!


----------



## Pieface (Feb 25, 2008)

I was going to stay and work late but fuckthefuckoffworkyman!  I go.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2008)

So close now...
Less than ten minutes... 
Not that I am counting...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2008)

Morning has gone pretty quick today... 

Was distracted slightly by an email from a head-hunter with a possible job offer. 
Lot more money, more interesting role and comprehensive benefits packages. 
Not really seeking to move but options are always open I guess so emailed asking for more detail.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2008)

Pretty quiet here but as I am on holiday for a long weekend as of tomorrow - hurrah! - I am feeling a bit stir crazy.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 26, 2008)

I've fucked work off, got crippling nausea and can't physically get on the bus 

it's not  really, I've got LOADS to do and my deadline is end of feb < like thats gonna happen! pretty pissed off actually.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 26, 2008)

@TP

You still shitting through the eye of a needle then?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 26, 2008)

nah, that was last week, this is just general illness


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah ok was going to suggest Dr straight away if it was still there, ah well feet up and take it easy, fuck the deadline.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh fucking hell. I have just got a letter which, without going into details, means I now have to spend time writing a 

"No - this is what this means and that meaning is obvious to anyone except the lowliest slug. So why don't you understand it you stupid fuckers".

But perhaps without as much invective .. although ..


----------



## pootle (Feb 26, 2008)

My day is going surprisingly quickly thanks to one boss on holiday and t'other taking a surprise day of annual leave. Hardly anyone in from the team overall 

Also meeting with my development manager to discuss my resignation!


----------



## rennie (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm in the office after two weeks away and am drowning in deadlines.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2008)

Falling asleep at my desk today.... 
Day has not been 'dragging' exactly, I am just too fecking tired to be sitting under artificial lights whilst staring at a screen. 

Stupidly arranged a quick after work beer with a few colleagues tonight. Now I want to be home asleep but can't wriggle out of it annoyingly. Guess that I will be okay after a couple of pints but not feeling like that at the moment.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 26, 2008)

i haven't stopped eating since i sat down at my desk this morning 
That's always a measure of how bored i am


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Falling asleep at my desk today....
> Day has not been 'dragging' exactly, I am just too fecking tired to be sitting under artificial lights whilst staring at a screen.
> 
> Stupidly arranged a quick after work beer with a few colleagues tonight. Now I want to be home asleep but can't wriggle out of it annoyingly. Guess that I will be okay after a couple of pints but not feeling like that at the moment.



Gah! I fancy a couple of pints after work but I’ve got to go home and look after my poorly gf. If only I was nearer to you I could go to the pub, pretend to be you and meet your mates and have a beer with them – I’ve still got that Badgers face mask I use sometimes when I pop round to see your mrs as well, dammit


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2008)

actually got a lot done today - no urban but this place is going to the dogs, management fuckwits destroying it tbh, i have a meeting tomorrow, i think with the latest fuckwit who wants me (i've heard do take over someone else's job who is leaving) , and have to traipse over to fucking beckon every day - no fucking way might be going back to the temping malarkey for a while


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> management fuckwits destroying it tbh



This ^ ^ ^ 



20 people work in our office 

Managing Director 
Assistant Managining Director 
Operations Director 
International Sales Director 
UK Sales Director 
Senior Account Manager 
Advertising Manager 
Office Manager 
Senior Sales Representative x 3
Sales Representative x 2 
Sales Co-ordinator 
Operations Assistant x 2 
Credit Controller 
Temp x 3 

So a workforce of 12 people including 3 titled as senior and 3 temps require the following: 

5 x Directors 
3 x Managers




Madness I tell thee!!!!!!!


----------



## pootle (Feb 27, 2008)

Woo hoo! Another day of no bosses which means I can chillax - although I need to write my resignation letter first   x lots!


----------



## rennie (Feb 27, 2008)

hung over.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2008)

Not had time for lunch today but gonna leg it down the shitty local shop for a sarnie or something. 
Twenty minutes late in today and have a meeting at 18:00 so won't be on my sofa before 19:30 or possibly 20:00. 

From Monday I have 12 straight days of work ranging from 10 to 16 hours per day which should be a real joy!! 
Hopefully this weekend in the countyside (East Sussex) will wash off the city grime and recharge my batteries? 

Good job I have picked winning lottery tickets for tonight, Friday and Saturday so might should be able to retire soon.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Badgers said:


> This ^ ^ ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't like to gossip but - the woman who has just started as the regional manager was parachuted from another office by the fuckwit director, the two managers who could have acted up were basically told they had no chance of acting up, or getting the permanent post (they are both very capable) so we were under the impression that this woman was a shoo-in for the permanent job - she didn't get it, was apparently appallling a the interview, but as they didn't appoint anyone, she is still there fickwittering away they are re-advertising the post - again the 2 mangers already there who could do it, don't stand a chance, mrs fuckwittery will no doubt go for it again, and probably get coached by the director to get it - the director is a control freak, who seems to want her own people in the key posts, and doesn't appear to care whether or not they can actually do the job


get me out of here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> get me out of here



This morning I am mostly.... 

Listening to the Directors asking members of staff how things work and grinning to myself! 

Thinking about my 11:00 sarnie 
Heading to the pub at 12:00 for 3 pints of Guinness 
Dreaming of 17:30, my cosy little flat and another early night
Then tomorrow I finish early and am off to the country for time with my folks 

Just a better day than yesterday


----------



## hiccup (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't believe it's only 10:15. Feels like I've been here hours already.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^ this


----------



## pootle (Feb 28, 2008)

Here, have another cakey hug, May!  ((krispy kreme glazed))

But hell yeah, I'm in total agreement.  One of my bosses is back in the office any minute now, and I have to tell him I've quit.  I can't bear confrontation.  Shall I just be really wussy and unprofessional and let my Development Manager or HR tell him?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 28, 2008)

Just tell him. It doesn't need to be a confrontation - it's a perfectly legitimate decision, after all. Just be calm and businesslike and entertain secret fantasies of sticking pins in his eyes while you do it


----------



## Madusa (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm off ill today.

So I'm off down the caff for breakfast. 

Hope your days fly by!


----------



## Thora (Feb 28, 2008)

I really hungry again despite having a big bowl of cereal at 7.30am 

Might go to the caf now...


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 28, 2008)

Fucking twats at my work. This morning while I'm sat at my desk, three handymen come in and start moving things around, putting wiring in through the ceiling panels and generally clearing space in front of my desk, all the while chatting away - to each other - about what they're going to need to do for the desk move. Turns out they're replacing my L-shaped desk with a rectangular one and putting another rectangular desk opposite it, but clearly no one felt the need to inform me or make any mention of it to me whilst I was sat here wondering what the fuck they're on about. Apparently no one else in my office knew anything about it either. Useless fucking wanky third sector bollocks


----------



## aqua (Feb 28, 2008)

being hungover does not make it a good day here at aquaoffice


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2008)

My MD is not happy with the world! 
Heart attack appears moments away....


----------



## Yetman (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh god I’ve just eaten a big pack of kids mix and a pack of mentos and a pack of chocolate fruitella and now I feel like shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.

I wouldn’t have done this at home. Work is bad for you. Bleeeeeegh


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2008)

Been pretty busy today so not really dragged too much! 
This last hour is getting nasty though, just want to be home! 

Too much clock watching


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> My MD is not happy with the world!
> Heart attack appears moments away....



lol my MD the FD and the staff supervisor all fucked off for 2 hours this morning to play fucking tennis, needless to say the rest of us have been taking the complete piss today in retaliation, s'alright for some init...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2008)

tell them you're having 2 hours off tomorrow morning to have a wank. bet they don't argue with you


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2008)

days are pissing by at the moment cos i can't post on urban - and i'm not back in til tuesday - someone at work blagged us a day off doing volunteer work at rainham marshes tomorrow - then off to suffolk for the weekend sat/sun, coming back on monday - it's the weekend already


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2008)

Not long now........
Almost.........
Closer......


----------



## Badgers (Feb 29, 2008)

Will Friday drag or fly by? 
Have to go to the bank so will be missing my traditional Friday pint 

This has not helped my mood one bit!!!!! Now I realise I am working for free!!!!


----------



## Relahni (Feb 29, 2008)

who cares.

I don't work on Fridays.

whoo hoo.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 29, 2008)

Relahni said:


> who cares.
> 
> I don't work on Fridays.
> 
> whoo hoo.



Can you do me a few favours then? 

1. Pick up a mothers day present
2. Call BT and Thames Water to change direct debit dates
3. Give my flat a light dust, hoover and iron the shirts hanging in the bathroon

If anything else comes to mind I will update the list


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 29, 2008)

morning off for me, got doctors at lunchtime and hopefully they'll send me up the hospital so I wont have to go in this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Feb 29, 2008)

tribal_princess said:


> hopefully they'll send me up the hospital so I wont have to go in this afternoon



The lesser of two evils mate?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 29, 2008)

dunno, been up that hospital so many fuckin times in the last couple of years it don't bother me anymore, apart from the sick people and the germs.... bleurrrgh...


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 29, 2008)

Desk move is accomplished. My new work station is shit, cramped and uncomfortable. Hooray.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 29, 2008)

Badgers said:


> 3. Give my flat a light dust, hoover and iron the shirts hanging in the bathroon



and actually Relahni, can you buy me a new hoover? the dyson packed in last week see and i havent had the chance to get a new one yet... 

thanks!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 29, 2008)

Just had one of those class 'bad news' emails from a director... 
I have four days staying away on a business trip which leaves me trapped in a hotel in a 'business disrict'
The only thing that made it bearable was the hotel bar and meals being included and me not having to shell out (and ultimatly) justify every penny I spend. 

This place is hideously expensive and miles from anywhere decent


----------



## pootle (Mar 3, 2008)

I are bored out of my brane - have just invented a doctor's appointment in order to leave early!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 3, 2008)

fuckin A - nice one poot.

i'm going to fuck off early too. don't feel well


----------



## Mapped (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep nodding off at my desk so I just went and had a 10 min kip in the loo and feel quite refreshed now. Just a couple of hours to go now......


----------



## foo (Mar 3, 2008)

think i'm going home early too, my back's aching and i feel all fey and floppy...

i've got that film Stardust in my bag and i quite fancy watching that instead of working. much more enjoyable.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Meh.. 

Stuck at home today which is normally my dream but I am a bit hungover and wallowing on the sofa. Got loads to do but no motivation so the day is actually dragging!?!?!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2008)

not in work today end of a long weekend though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2008)

I am really tired. A friend popped into the ofice to chat for me and  yawned at him for 10 minutes 

Still - 20 minutes to go .. and counting


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2008)

Just realised I forgot my ibuprofen…..I’m feeling well weird now. I should really go home but I’ve had loads of days off sick in the past few weeks. My heads spinning….this is going to be fun.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 3, 2008)

ha! I'm supposed to be making up some time that I took off, I've fucking excelled on the timesheet today with a very handy 9.2 hours of work because I'm fuckin brilliyunt  the bosses have all fucked off so am going home


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Been a really wasted day for me but it is rare that I do that so won't punish myself too much.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2008)

christ I've done fuck all today. copy and pasted about 50 desks, and set up one drawing sheet. gonna have to pull my finger out tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2008)

Too early to post in this thread?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2008)

I am going to post this here because I cannot scream it out loud in the office

To my boss - urh, hrm (QofG's clears throat)

"GO TO FUCKING LUNCH!!

You have a meeting in the office at 4.00pm and we need an hour's break from you!!"

Thank you


----------



## Yetman (Mar 4, 2008)

Shouldn’t have had all those pints at lunch. Oh no..now its worse than it was before. Just need a way out of this damn mess and I’ll be ok.


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2008)

I've quit my job and it's my last day and I've got nothing to do. The last hour took forever.


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2008)

:looks at watch:


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2008)

Reno said:


> I've quit my job and it's my last day and I've got nothing to do. The last hour took forever.



Are you sad to be leaving?


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Are you sad to be leaving?




No 

I commute four hours a day, the manager is a shitbag and they don't pay me enough.

I'll be happy once this day is finally over. I'm whingeing to pass the time really.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2008)

Reno said:


> I commute four hours a day, the manager is a shitbag and they don't pay me enough.



I fail to see the issue here?


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2008)

...last days in a job are weird. Now there is something to do, but I feel so demotivated, I'll just sit here looking at the Interweb till I can go home. What are they gonna do, fire me ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2008)

This day is sapping my strength and sense of humour.... 

Even have a industry publication wanting to interview me and whilst my ego is saying YES my brain is saying NO!!!!


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2008)

I just realised that my coat pocket smells funny. I had a sniff and got a full on hit of poppers from a bottle I left in there when I met a special friend not to long ago. The cap may have come loose. I'm a bit high now.

Two hours to go....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2008)

Away now till Sunday and have the pleasure of working from 8am till midnight for four days!!! 

Damn! 
Damn! 
Damn! 
Damn!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2008)

is it home time yet?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Away now till Sunday and have the pleasure of working from 8am till midnight for four days!!!
> 
> Damn!
> Damn!
> ...



Ooo unlucky chap 

I'm off early today!!

To go and watch children debate about whether they should keep SAT's or not


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 6, 2008)

Are yoo's lot banging on about home time already?????


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 6, 2008)

I should probably go into work really.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought my job was boring but this morning Mr. QofG's had to go and look at a floor in a leisure centre. And possibly take photos of it.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2008)

my day drags til 5.30 now but doesn't start til 9.30


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2008)

Too much to do but really low on energy..... 

Get a feeling I will be spending some time in this thread over the afternoon. Been a VERY long weekend and my body-clock is all messed up.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Too much to do but really low on energy.....
> 
> Get a feeling I will be spending some time in this thread over the afternoon. Been a VERY long weekend and my body-clock is all messed up.



This weekend has been cleverly managed combination of driving hundreds of miles, and being absolutely fucked out of my tree. I left work last night at 5.30, got in my car, and didn’t stop driving til 10.30. I’m still knackered now.

Right. The next two weekends I’m going to not stay up all night getting mullered. I’m going to do proper normal shit and on Monday I’m going to actually not mind being alive. Just got some gym brochures as well. THIS TIME!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Just got some gym brochures as well. THIS TIME!





dude. are you sure about this?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so tried I want to cry 
Not home til 9.30pm tonight!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 11, 2008)

biddles! why so tired my darling???


----------



## Madusa (Mar 11, 2008)

grrr, here til 6 today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2008)

Up too late last night, then crap mornings sleep.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> dude. are you sure about this?!



Yes. I need to get fitter by July and my heart and belly are kind of tapping their watches and looking at me with a concerned look on their veiny little pink faces


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2008)

Not had time to have lunch either......
Well, I have eaten between phone calls but nothing much. 

Might have a smoke or something in a bit, just as a treat you know


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Yes. I need to get fitter by July and my heart and belly are kind of tapping their watches and looking at me with a concerned look on their veiny little pink faces



which begs the question, what's happening in July???


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Yes. I need to get fitter by July and my heart and belly are kind of tapping their watches and looking at me with a concerned look on their veiny little pink faces



Me too... 

Just can't stand the gym! 

Maybe I need a tennis opponent


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> which begs the question, what's happening in July???



I'm going hiking through rainforests to live with a tribe of Peruvian indians for 3 weeks 



Badgers said:


> Me too...
> 
> Just can't stand the gym!
> 
> Maybe I need a tennis opponent



Thats the way forward! I hate the gym as well but I'm just gonna get lots of week trials so when I do start with squash or tennis with someone from work, I'm not a wheezing mess after 2 minutes


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm going hiking through rainforests to live with a tribe of Peruvian indians for 3 weeks



sweet. that sounds like fun


----------



## Madusa (Mar 11, 2008)

Speaking of sports, anyone play badminton? Wouldnt mind meeting up with someone for a game in North London.

Long shot, I know.  

Maybe I should start a sport partners thread?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm going hiking through rainforests to live with a tribe of Peruvian indians for 3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the way forward! I hate the gym as well but I'm just gonna get lots of week trials so when I do start with squash or tennis with someone from work, I'm not a wheezing mess after 2 minutes



Do (or did) you play play tennis then? 

I played a lot and to a fairly good level through my yoof but am probably VERY rusty and definitely VERY unfit!!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> sweet. that sounds like fun



I know  its more of a spiritual quest than anything (i.e taking ayahuasca, shamanic healing and being visited by spirits every night) but I'll have a week or so to visit the Monkey Island and maybe go to Machu Picchu as well. Cant wait 



Badgers said:


> Do (or did) you play play tennis then?
> 
> I played a lot and to a fairly good level through my yoof but am probably VERY rusty and definitely VERY unfit!!



Yep! I was good at it til...ooo..I discovered weed and beer! There's some tennis courts round the corner from my house though so I'm definitely going to start up again. I get bored running nowhere on treadmills. Tennis is a laugh as well


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Yep! *I was good at it til...ooo..I discovered weed and beer!* There's some tennis courts round the corner from my house though so I'm definitely going to start up again. I get bored running nowhere on treadmills. Tennis is a laugh as well



Hmmmm.... 

Sounds like a similar story to mine


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2008)

I used to go to the gym baked as fuck though 

Then I found myself spending £40 a month just sitting in a jacuzzi for 3 hours a week


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2008)

Now I am starting to feel the 'drag factor' a little bit but has not been that terrible a day. 
Last 20ish minutes to go and gonna run to the train station!!


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 12, 2008)

It's only just gone 11am and the day feels long...
We've had a meeting cancelled, which was going to take up a huge chunk of the morning, so I got a load of stuff done yesterday so I didn't have to to it this afternoon...

I'm now spending too much time on here (already!) and peroozing the internet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2008)

Dear god I am so bored - nothing much to do, post not arrived yet and my motivation is hovering just below zero.

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 12, 2008)

Sadly not hometime yet - just over 5 more hours* of the working day to go!!
*Even putting it like that doesn't help...

I shouldn't complain about this quiet period too much as come June onwards it's going to be madness here and longer days that usual...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2008)

Got so much to do but none of it is fun.... 
Just want to escape for freedom but no chance today!


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 13, 2008)

I've just done an hours worth of work in 10 minutes, my toes hurting and I'm going to go have a cigarette now.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 13, 2008)

bored. tired. hungover. 

might have _another _coffee


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't have a lunch break, so I'm leaving early to shopping


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2008)

I want to leave early today but feck all chance.... 
Afternoon is about as exciting as the budget and am already clock watching too much. 

Tired too which is not helping my brain but seem to be making money somehow


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 13, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I didn't have a lunch break, so I'm leaving early to shopping



I wish I was leaving early to go shopping 

This has been a painfully slow day... the main database is down for the rest of this week, so there is a limited amount of work to do. I've been sucked into the internet for more more hours than I care to mention also...


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm eaving early too. fuck yes. this day has been torturous!


----------



## foo (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm with ya dolly - today has been a fuckin nightmare. 

let's run!!!!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 13, 2008)

foo said:


> let's run!!!!!!



run!!!!! run like the wind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2008)

Fly you fools........


----------



## Yetman (Mar 13, 2008)

Run Forrests Run! 

I'm off the booze at lunch now so dont feel as lethargic and full of self loathing at the minute, still wish I wasnt fucking here though...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2008)

Have the meeting from hell starting at 10:00 today which will ruin my day no doubt! 

I guess I can wash the pain away at the pub for lunch but it feels a long way away at the moment!


----------



## foo (Mar 14, 2008)

i will be leaving even earlier today at this rate. 

got to go buy a dart board believe it or not.

a fuckin dart board.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 14, 2008)

I was absolutely twisted about 8 hours ago. Things are still a bit wobbly now. Why do people choose days when I feel like this to not make any sense when they talk to me?!


----------



## Madusa (Mar 14, 2008)

foo said:


> i will be leaving even earlier today at this rate.
> 
> got to go buy a dart board believe it or not.
> 
> a fuckin dart board.



Bloody skiver! 

Bet the dog ate your homework last night too!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 14, 2008)

I can no longer feel my eyes


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2008)

I have survived the meeting which was shorter and less painful than usual. 

Also had a big company which I have been working on for 9 months suddenly contact me wanting to sign contracts. They have not put pen to paper yet but this has the potential to be the biggest bit of work I have ever done. It has lifted my mood almost as much as the thought of my Friday pub lunch which is creeping up on me...


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I can no longer feel my eyes



*laughs* (in sympathy, of course )

i feel great today! still covered in bruises mind but other than that - w00t! getting loads done this morning an all. go me etc., etc.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> *laughs* (in sympathy, of course )
> 
> i feel great today! still covered in bruises mind but other than that - w00t! getting loads done this morning an all. go me etc., etc.



Oh how the tables have turned


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 14, 2008)

(((man of Yet)))


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2008)

(((gal of dolly)))


----------



## Yetman (Mar 14, 2008)

(((Badge of 'ers)))

In fact, fuck it, come on guys, group hug 

(((((Us guys)))))


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2008)

fuckin slackers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone caught AIDS from a group hug before?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone caught AIDS from a group hug before?



Depends on your definition of hug


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Depends on your definition of hug



2 groups 1 cup?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> 2 groups 1 cup?



There's one definition of hug that you might be able to catch hiv from 

Best to desist from all group activities really


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Best to desist from all group activities really



Nihilist


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nihilist


----------



## Yetman (Mar 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone caught AIDS from a group hug before?



Yeah me a few years ago 

It can get on your tits a bit, but sometimes its nice to be different 

So about that group hug! Come here you lovely bunch, watch out for my seeping lesions!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Yeah me a few years ago



You got better?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah I just whacked a bit of witch hazel on it, stuck a plaster on and it cleared up in a few days


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Yeah I just whacked a bit of witch hazel on it, stuck a plaster on and it cleared up in a few days



Better let the doctors know about that one mate...


----------



## Cloo (Mar 14, 2008)

May I just add this really draggy afternoon to this thread. Morning was fine, but this afternoon has take for-bloody-ever.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 14, 2008)

i;'m going now. byeeeeee have nice weekends my gorgeous little beans! x


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2008)

Right then, I am off to a gig tonight so legging it out of the door early for once! 

Woop woo


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2008)

Day is busy as hell 
I also have to train an FNG (fucking new guy) 

But.... I just won a holiday for four people! 
I wonder what the catch is?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

In fuckin work on fucking Paddy's day. Not fucking amused.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> In fuckin work on fucking Paddy's day. Not fucking amused.



(((Chairman Meow)))

You have my sympathy.

I am feeling knackered, bored, sleepy and just want to go home


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2008)

I are has covering bloody reception  all because some bell end went and whinged to the MD that it's demeaning < yes they seriously did that AND got away with it. Fucker.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2008)

Why do I keep letting myself get sucked in by the mrs constant demands to get wasted on Sunday nights, when she knows full well she can have a lie in in the morning when I have to be up at 8 to go to frucking work?! My eyes have dried up and cant look any direction apart from forward. I look like a right freak


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I look like a right freak



Don't get hung on how you look mate, it is how you feel that matters!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Don't get hung on how you look mate, it is how you feel that matters!



I feel like a right freak too though.....

Maybe I simply am a freak 


Me, probably:


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 17, 2008)

Today is taking forever. I've been moved to a new desk with ancient computer equipment, which means: I can't play Scrabble on Facebook; no more tabbed browsing; weird sticky residue on mouse wheel; rubbish keyboard with squishy unresponsive keys; no Spider Solitaire  On the plus side, I no longer have to share an office with my annoying camel's twat of a colleague, so it's not all bad


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 17, 2008)

i am feeling sick. my throat hurts. and i am getting the flu. i also have my six month review/end of probation meeting in 20 mins 

on the plus side, i have just raised 90K for my organisation. heh. very timely methinks - perhaps they won't sack me afterall!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2008)

Blah, blah, blah, blah..... 

Want some food and stuff


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

I want to be in the pub listening to some diddly I die.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2008)

Toilets are crap for trying to sleep in 

I actually considered getting under the desk or in a cupboard or something and having a snooze. Only fucking 2 ½ hours to go. Ballacks.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 17, 2008)

i've been confirmed in post. which is obviously very exciting news.

*yawn*


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I want to be in the pub listening to some diddly I die.



When I was in town at lunchtime I saw some people staggering about in big green novelty hats, and thought of you


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 17, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> When I was in town at lunchtime I saw some people staggering about in big green novelty hats, and thought of you



So, St.Paddy's month starts today, huh?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> When I was in town at lunchtime I saw some people staggering about in big green novelty hats, and thought of you



  Actually while Paddy's day in Cork is great during the day, in the evening it all goes a bit Mad Max, so I'm probably well out of it.

Actually that's bollocks. I can't even convince myself that I'm not missing out on a mad hooley.


----------



## foo (Mar 17, 2008)

i've got to be here til gone 6 today.......

entertain me somebody!

i know. get yer bum out again goldencitrone...that'll have to do.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

To add insult to injury, not only have I got very little work to do, yet have to stay till 530, some fucker has brought a radio in, so all I can hear, way in the distance, is a tinny rendition of the Irish Rover. Its like they are trying to torture us. The bastards.


----------



## foo (Mar 17, 2008)

oh. 

i thought you'd got yer bum out for me Chairman Meow. 

swizz.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2008)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah..................


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 17, 2008)

foo said:


> i've got to be here til gone 6 today.......
> 
> entertain me somebody!
> 
> i know. get yer bum out again goldencitrone...that'll have to do.



uu. There you go, cheeky.


----------



## foo (Mar 17, 2008)

fanx.  

i can sit and fiddle with my 'stapler' quite happily now.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2008)

double clicking the mouse at your desk eh? tsk tsk....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2008)

Stuck here till 18:00 tonight.... 

Maybe it is time I put my shiny new chair together and started looking all corporate


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2008)

much fuckwittery at work at the mo, i was glad not to be there a lot today  - one manager asked to resign (she won't and i don't blame her) apparently she is an "obstacle" to change - she's an obstacle to gross fuckwittery more like, another seemingly suspended (on "emergency leave") been gone a week and a bit, can't see him coming back (another obstacle to fuckwittery) both good managers, another manager left a few months ago, also very good,  her replacement, an expert on fuckwittery, who seems to like others doing her job - enabling and delegating fucking lazy more like

so weeks and weeks are dragging at the moment


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

At home today so the day is good but may drag in places as I am waiting for the council to come round with my new door!


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 18, 2008)

My day feels like it's dragging as I think I've just fucked something up on the central database & I need someone from IT to get back to me asap!!! 

Been left in control of a report that needs to be run in regards to UCAS/GTTR forms every morning and afternoon. Used to do it last year, but it's all changed hands since then... tried it this morning and the system froze - tried it again and it found NOTHING to run. Our central database had a major facelift last week, so I'm hoping that this is a glitch in the system and not me who's twatted it up. What's annoying is the person who knows about it is off sick and no one else in IT seems to know what to do - they're "getting back to me" - in the meantime I'm in a panic....


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in the office on my own for most of the day 
Much internet surfing and biscuit eating for me!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm still in my pyjamas


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm thinking about lunch. i want a charlie chicken sandwich from the whole hog sandwich shop but i think i might be too poor for that!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm still in my pyjamas



Me too!!!! 

Shall we start a facebook group?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm still in my pyjamas





Badgers said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> Shall we start a facebook group?



Double  to you both ..

I am having to listen to my boss wittering on about the size of paperclips (she is in the process of ordering some)

The temptation to shout "I DON'T FUCKING CARE" is almost too much


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> At home today so the day is good but may drag in places as I am waiting for the council to come round with my new door!


i had to come home, my neighbour rang me about a leak from our bathroom, now i'm waiting for a plumber which will cost me a fortune as i needed them right now having to flush the toilet every 10 minutes to stop the tank overflowing again - using mrs21's fluffy towels to mop up the water


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Still waiting for door fitting chap... 
Getting bored now but have some tidying, filing and stuff to do


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

eating a ploughmans baguette


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i had to come home, my neighbour rang me about a leak from our bathroom, now i'm waiting for a plumber which will cost me a fortune as i needed them right now having to flush the toilet every 10 minutes to stop the tank overflowing again - using mrs21's fluffy towels to mop up the water



Shite news  

We had a bathroom leak recently and while it was not major my neighbour was loving the drama!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

now eating hot-cross bun


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm drinking a yoghurt. Forgot the fecking spoon


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Shite news
> 
> We had a bathroom leak recently and while it was not major my neighbour was loving the drama!!



they are here!!! the clock is ticking  hurry up plumber boys


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm drinking a yoghurt. Forgot the fecking spoon



tip it all over your upturned face and smear it in. g'wan. i dare ya


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Fantastic work by Lambeth Council to resolve my rotting back door!!! 

Reported it months ago 
Finally they sent someone out who photographed it then left 
Then they wrote to me saying it will be 'renewed' on the 18th of March between 8am and 1pm
Bloke arrives at 12:40 and all he does is measure it up and then leaves saying he will be back on Friday or Saturday! 

Two days annual leave put to REALLY good use so far!!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fantastic work by Lambeth Council to resolve my rotting back door!!!
> 
> Reported it months ago
> Finally they sent someone out who photographed it then left
> ...



fuckers!!!! i was actually quite impressed (so far) with these plumbers - got them out of the yellow pages as my usual plumber couldn't come til next week they got here within an hour of my call, and seem nice chaps - haven't given me the bill yet - probably have to take a half day annual leave though


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> tip it all over your upturned face and smear it in. g'wan. i dare ya



You'll be pleased to know that pretty much happened anyway. What the hell made me think that today, of all days, I wouldnt need any cutlery? 

Now......this microwave lasagna is gonna be a toughy....


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> You'll be pleased to know that pretty much happened anyway. What the hell made me think that today, of all days, I wouldnt need any cutlery?
> 
> Now......this microwave lasagna is gonna be a toughy....



your office doesn't have cutlery? weird


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> your office doesn't have cutlery? weird



Er, no, its an office, not a restaurant. 

Does your canteen have photocopiers and lots of people on PC's sitting at desks? Cos if it does, then I think I've worked out where you are going wrong here


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Er, no, its an office, not a restaurant.
> 
> Does your canteen have photocopiers and lots of people on PC's sitting at desks? Cos if it does, then I think I've worked out where you are going wrong here



every office i've worked in has had a kitchen area with a cutlary draw


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> every office i've worked in has had a kitchen area with a cutlary draw



At your 'office' does your work involve spooning things out of big pots, putting stuff in ovens and chatting to people walking past with trays while serving them food?

If so, I think that time you got a job at a canteen, got embarassed for being a dinner lady and told everyone that you worked at an office, has kind of sunk in a bit tooo far, and you have actually swapped around the definition of a canteen and an office around. It all makes perfect sense now.....do you get changed into a suit before and after every shift and shower before your boyf gets home so you dont smell of semolina as well? I can see why getting to and from work takes you so long now.....

(((Dolly the dinner lady)))


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2008)

marty21 said:


> they are here!!! the clock is ticking  hurry up plumber boys



they are nearly finished - an hour plus


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Now I want a beer but am poor....

Ideas anyone?


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> At your 'office' does your work involve spooning things out of big pots, putting stuff in ovens and chatting to people walking past with trays while serving them food?
> 
> If so, I think that time you got a job at a canteen, got embarassed for being a dinner lady and told everyone that you worked at an office, has kind of sunk in a bit tooo far, and you have actually swapped around the definition of a canteen and an office around. It all makes perfect sense now.....
> 
> (((Dolly the dinner lady)))



i'm not a dinner lady but the show dinner ladies is the bestest tv show like ever


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Now I want a beer but am poor....
> 
> Ideas anyone?



ram-raid on your local tescos?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i'm not a dinner lady but the show dinner ladies is the bestest tv show like ever



Er, good comeback Potsie!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Now I want a beer but am poor....
> 
> Ideas anyone?



i'm £150 poorer now, i need ideas too


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Er, good comeback Potsie!



not my fault you're an anti-working class toff. i was trying to deflect your hate comments in order that you're not stoned to death by all the class warriors that post on here


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm £150 poorer now, i need ideas too



Perhaps we could busk or beg or something? 

I just did my budget... 

£0.72 across my three bank accounts
£3.80 on my Oyster card 
£15.00 in my wallet 

Have to pay £1.80 for the bus tomorrow 
Need to pick up a train ticket costing £2.70 
Have to spend £1 approx on milk

So I can afford beer........just!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> not my fault you're an anti-working class toff. i was trying to deflect your hate comments in order that you're not stoned to death by all the class warriors that post on here



Ah, thanks mate 

I just found a big envelope full of plastic spoons in a fucking cupboard


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I just found a big envelope full of plastic spoons in a fucking cupboard



so what you're saying is that you work in a plastic-spoon making factory? what a loser


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

This thread addresses the issues people are too scared to raise!!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

yeh! up this thread. power to this thread. long live the thread!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh! up this thread. power to this thread. long live the thread!



Free the plastic spoons!! 
Release the yoghurt! 

Stop the office kitchen oppression!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Free the plastic spoons!!
> Release the yoghurt!
> 
> Stop the office kitchen oppression!!!



power to dinner ladies!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Strike, strike, strike, strike!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Ah, thanks mate
> 
> I just found a big envelope full of plastic spoons in a fucking cupboard



you keep plastic spoons in an envelope? weirdo!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you keep plastic spoons in an envelope? weirdo!!!



Yetty is no friend to the environment


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yetty is no friend to the environment



ban him! strike him! petition him! lose him! the mofoing looser


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Right, I am off to the shop now. 
Going for a 2008 record by wearing my PJs for the longest time (should make it 34 hours) so putting combats straight over the PJs. 

Will be back soon with Guinness in hand


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 18, 2008)

IT have gotten back to me, so I can stop worrying about the fuck-up that happened this morning. It wasn't my fault also!!!
The day is still dragging though - will prob' be here until 8 or so... my eyes hurt.
Why isn't it Thursday afternoon yet???


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2008)

What?! No! Its not my envelope! If it was I would have just got a spoon out instead of drinking the fucking yoghurt and eating the lasagne with my fingers! I don’t know who’s it is! Some bastards no doubt!

I demand reinstation!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Strolling down Brixton Road makes for some of the best people watching.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

yup plently of nutters down that way for dizzle


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

I wa  enchanted by the youthful exuberance and smiling innocence as I watch the school kids strolling past. The gentle way they were spitting on the floor and shouting at each other was nearly as heartwarming as the tinny sound of rap music coming from their mobile phones.  

For some reason the word feral was on my mind...


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 18, 2008)

It is a terrible thing to say: "this day is really dragging."  It means you wish your life was over more quickly.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> It is a terrible thing to say: "this day is really dragging."  It means you wish your life was over more quickly.



indeed. yet here we are. on this thread. most days of our lives


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> It is a terrible thing to say: "this day is really dragging."  It means you wish your life was over more quickly.



So you are blaming me for Kurt Cobain?


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> indeed. yet here we are. on this thread. most days of our lives



How profoundly true that is.  Would you like to have cybersex with me?  It might hasten the dull, leaden hours on their turgid way.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> It is a terrible thing to say: "this day is really dragging."  It means you wish your life was over more quickly.



Not my whole life you loon, just this part of this day, the part where I'm at work! Have you never been at work before and wished you werent?!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> How profoundly true that is.  Would you like to have cybersex with me?  It might hasten the dull, leaden hours on their turgid way.



Yes I would


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Not my whole life you loon, just this part of this day, the part where I'm at work! Have you never been at work before and wished you werent?!



Yes.  That's why I say its a terrible thing.  Work is a large part of your life, and it really is very terrible to spend such a large part of your life wishing it was over.  Innit?


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yes I would



Wicked.  How does it work?  Do we start saying sexy things and go from there?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 18, 2008)

Be careful Phil.  One is not allowed to post on this thread if you're not wishing your life away with nothing to moan about.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Yes.  That's why I say its a terrible thing.  Work is a large part of your life, and it really is very terrible to spend such a large part of your life wishing it was over.  Innit?



A man who has made nearly 13,000 posts has lost his right to judge the lives of others


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> A man who has made nearly 13,000 posts has lost his right to judge the lives of others




Well that's not very sexy.  I don't think I'll bother if that's the best you can do.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Be careful Phil.  One is not allowed to post on this thread if you're not wishing your life away with nothing to moan about.



By jove the undercover chap is right!! 

We are British damn it and when we are not queuing, discussing the weather or discussing second rate celebrities we MUST have the right to moan!!! 

Damn your eyes!!!!


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Damn your eyes!!!!



OK that's better.  My turn: how dare you speak to me in that manner young lady?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

This thread has taken an ugly turn... 

I feel at a loss with modern society and young peoples values! In my day.....etc...


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 19, 2008)

i'm at home today so the day won't be dragging in quite such a heinous fashion. still not sure i want cyber-sex with phil mind


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tomorrow will really drag for me: I just got back from a few days away.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Yes.  That's why I say its a terrible thing.  Work is a large part of your life, and it really is very terrible to spend such a large part of your life wishing it was over.  Innit?



Yes! If I could get a job as a practice model at the local swedish massage  parlour then believe me I would but for now this office bollocks is the best I can do! 



dolly's gal said:


> i'm at home today so the day won't be dragging in quite such a heinous fashion. still not sure i want cyber-sex with phil mind



Dont do it.......thats how I got the cyber-aids


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Tomorrow will really drag for me: I just got back from a few days away.


I leave for work in 30 mins after a 4 day Paddy's binge.  I'm working til 8:30 too


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Teeth hurting today


----------



## maes (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm procrastinating again, hating myself for it. This piece of work is a nightmare, can't wait til it's over.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Teeth hurting today


I'm in battle with my entire body, I'm never drinking again, no way


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Teeth hurting today



my teeth hurt too. think i have an absess


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 19, 2008)

mae said:


> I'm procrastinating again, hating myself for it. This piece of work is a nightmare, can't wait til it's over.



I know what you mean mae - I feel bad that i arent doing the work i need to do but dont do it anyway!! 

Then have  a mad panic later on!! and feel all flustered!

 hope you have a lovely sunny day y'all!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Might find an excuse to sneak out early today... 
Need to rest my body and my mind a lot


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I'm in battle with my entire body, I'm never drinking again, no way



If I had a penny.......the world would be full with pennies piled miles high 

I've got some sort of freaky pain in my side and a weird lump on the back of my head


----------



## maes (Mar 19, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> I know what you mean mae - I feel bad that i arent doing the work i need to do but dont do it anyway!!
> 
> Then have  a mad panic later on!! and feel all flustered!
> 
> hope you have a lovely sunny day y'all!



you too, good luck! & get to work


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Kill me....


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Kill me....



Can I have your glasses when you are dead? 

*sharpens spanner*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Can I have your glasses when you are dead?
> 
> *sharpens spanner*



Guess so, just PM the missus... 
In fact, you may as well have her as she needs looking after sometimes.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Guess so, just PM the missus...
> In fact, you may as well have her as she needs looking after sometimes.



but he's already got a mrs. can i have her instead (not already having one like)? it's only fair, if you think about it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

I might even throw in my signed photo of Chas & Dave


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 19, 2008)

ace.

what else ya got???


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Moths


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 19, 2008)

So all you have is glasses, a wife, one signed photo of chaz n dave and some moths... I can see why you want to end it all


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Just remembered I have a signed photo of Buster Merrryfield I can throw in the mix! 

Maybe life is not so bad after all?


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 19, 2008)

Buster what? Cheg has a signed photo of thierry henry - i can nick it if you want and you can have it for your collection; i feel kinda sorry for you


----------



## Madusa (Mar 19, 2008)

BORED! And my lunch was crap and I feel like shit, look like crapness and it looks like it's gonna rain and I have to survive 3 and a half more bloody hours here! 

Someone put an end to this miserable life... no, no not put an end to it, just put me to sleep now and wake me up in the Summertime. 

Please!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 19, 2008)

Mady mads! Soon it will be summer, soon! In the meantime take lots of drugs in order to forget about your dull, meaningless and cold existance


----------



## Madusa (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont take any drugs! 

...well, apart from the green stuff. 

I dont have anything to help me forget about my cold, meaningless existance! 

*cries*

At least though, go to Amsterdam in a month with some urban sexies.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh the sunshine, the bird's tweeeeting, the warm but fresh breeeze floating the smell of coffee & spleefage around me, the cheeky robins flying in and out, Dead Ringers on the Box...wot a bore!


----------



## Madusa (Mar 19, 2008)

cunt!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Tomorrow will be better as it pretty much the weekend already. 
Am liking the four day weekend thing a lot right now.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2008)

Madusa said:


> cunt!



 I'm going to have to leave in a mo tho, to go up the road to see a mate with the most cuddly, giggly, edible, cute baby ever!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Tick tock


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> I'm going to have to leave in a mo tho, to go up the road to see a mate with the most cuddly, giggly, edible, cute baby ever!



That makes me glad to be at work 

This kidney infection is going up my back, it feels like I'm being stabbed by angry squirrels with tiny knives for something I havent done


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Tick tock





Yetman said:


> That makes me glad to be at work



 I have to go and play...







only got a couple of hours tho'...otherwise, I've been warned, I'll get jumped on, and won't get out of the clutches of the _naughty_ grandma thats coming round at 5.

laters


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> This kidney infection is going up my back, it feels like I'm being stabbed by angry squirrels with tiny knives for something I havent done



27 years of regular renal colic this end...sympathies.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 19, 2008)

Only 9 hours and 20 minutes of work time till i begin my 10 days holiday 

I cannae wait!!!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> That makes me glad to be at work
> 
> This kidney infection is going up my back, it feels like I'm being stabbed by angry squirrels with tiny knives for something I havent done



Surely you shouldn't be at work with a kidney infection!  Go home at once and put the telly on before those squirrels turn really nasty.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Boredom here. 
Liking work at the moment but so little motivation it is not funny.
Gonna rush home to feed myself and then sleep for 10 hours so tomorrow is better.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> I have to go and play...



Thats about as much fun to me as this:







sorry



May Kasahara said:


> Surely you shouldn't be at work with a kidney infection!  Go home at once and put the telly on before those squirrels turn really nasty.



Yeah I've heard they can get a bit lairy once they get going but I fucking hate being ill and moping around. I prefer to pretend its not there (before keeling over in a pool of blood and vomit while moonwalking at the local roller disco ).


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 19, 2008)

You're just too much of a real man for me Yet. Especially the moonwalking roller disco part


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2008)

I have just eaten a bag of mini-eggs. Now I feel sick


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Sleep would be ace right now, maybe just a small burger first though


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 19, 2008)

I have to go to the launderette


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I have to go to the launderette



Enid?


----------



## Madusa (Mar 19, 2008)

My collegue is now singing that 'Relax, Take it eaaaaassaaay song' in the office.

Not as bad though, kinda funny.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

The minutes are struggling by now... 
Have not got keys or money tonight so have to find a way of wasting about 1.5 hours before the comfort of the sofa.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2008)

FUCKTHIS FUCKING BOLLOCKS MAN 

Everythings going wrong, my life is like a small shelless turtle at the bottom of a very deep pit that a load of elephants are shitting in


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Nearly there people.... 

Sofa is calling me home, no idea what I am gonna do with myself till my wife (carrying keys) arrives. 
£1.40 does not go far in the pub and it is a bit chilly to sit on the door step.

Hey ho!


----------



## rennie (Mar 19, 2008)

Uh... so much work to do, so little time. Too much wine over lunch too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 19, 2008)

fuck cunt bollocks. Dragged my stinky sheets and towels up to the launderette to discover that the only machines in use are the ones big enough to fit my washing in  Fucking selfish bastards.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 19, 2008)

5 minutes 5 minutes 5 minutes 5 minutes 5 minutes 5 minutes 5 minutes 5 minutes 5 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2008)

I refuse to let today drag. 
Loads of work to do and slept well last night so feeling brand new! 
The quicker the day goes, the quicker the looooooong weekend arrives and thoughts of pub, lie ins and roast dinners are on my mind!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2008)

just about to leave for the office, which in a few short weeks has become misery central


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2008)

Hardly anyone in the office here, lots to do but may treat myself to a long lunch. 
Also am finally (been putting it off for weeks) gonna put my big reclining new chair together for added office comfort


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2008)

Reply number 1000


----------



## maes (Mar 20, 2008)

congrats. just goes to show how boring work is.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2008)

Nearly lunchtime.... 

Couple of pints of Guinness at the local then back for soup (Heinz Big Soup - Steak and Potato)


----------



## poului (Mar 20, 2008)

*54fy45vu45wurjs*

Ffs this one's dragging _already!!_


I want opiates _now!!_


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2008)

*weeps with boredom*

*goes off to look at package holidays online*


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 20, 2008)

poului said:


> Ffs this one's dragging _already!!_
> 
> 
> I want opiates _now!!_



wish i had opiates


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2008)

I AM AT HOME!! Yipee!! So the day is going a bit fast rather than dragging tbh.

However I feel sickly having just had a blood test so am cheering myself up with a cup of tea and a repeat of "Law & Order"


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 20, 2008)

aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh

it just doesn't feel the same when you're writing it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2008)

3 pints of Guinness necked at lunchtime and soup had now been nuked in the microwave. 
Will drag my heels for another half hour then work like mad till half five before freedom.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh god four hours to go.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Oh god four hours to go.



13:33

You finish at 17:33


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 20, 2008)

i feel like crying. Today is taking FOREVER to end
Plus it looks pitch black outside the window and it's only 4 bloody 30 
I WANT SPRING  and it want it NOW!!!


----------



## Madusa (Mar 20, 2008)

Half hour to go, although we're all going out to dinner immediately after work so...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> 13:33
> 
> You finish at 17:33




Well, 17.30. So, an hour to go now. Will it ever end?


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2008)

Got a headache again 

My new desk is in the geriatric office (this is how my boss refers to it, and he works here too ) The bloke smells of BO and the woman is exactly like Martin Clunes' fluttery assistant in Men Behaving Badly. I had to shut the window because it was 'too cold', apparently.

Gah.


----------



## rennie (Mar 20, 2008)

I finish at 6pm which feeld like next century.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 20, 2008)

why the fuck am i still here?  there's no point.  there's nothing i'm going to achieve by being here, aaaaaaaaarrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't done a tap for the last hour. Only 20 mins to go now THANK FECK!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2008)

Almost there...

Come on 5.30, I want to be out of here and not having to come back till next fucking Thursday


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2008)

2 hours to go for me, fucking traders  but I brought me laptop, so I can post on Urban, which I can't do on my work PC cos of proxy bollox.  

We have beers in our fridge


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2008)

Good Friday NEVER drags.....


----------



## Numbers (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope, not with the aid of triple time too.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2008)

Woke at 8am 
Chippy bloke arrived and we now have a new back door so no (well less) drafts in the place 
Washed clothes, did dishes, emptied bin and recycled stuff
Now some brekkie and off to Scumsworth (Wandsworth) to get some shopping and then the evening is our own!!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in work til 6


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I'm in work til 6



Worth it on 'triple bubble' though mate! 
If I had any chance of getting double or triple salary I would be in the office.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 21, 2008)

Boring tho' Badgers, but I can't stay at home cos missus is preparing stuff for my birthday fancy dress party tomorrow night  so she wanted me out of the house for the day.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2008)

very pleasant yesterday afternoon, the fuckwitted manager fucked off at about 2, wasn't many people in, not many phone calls, just sat around and chatted mainly


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Boring tho' Badgers, but I can't stay at home cos missus is preparing stuff for my birthday fancy dress party tomorrow night  so she wanted me out of the house for the day.



You going in uniform or undercover?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2008)

Today would be better if one of my workmates was a little less moany. Or I had remembered to bring some chocolate with me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2008)

This morning was not too bad but nobody seems to have woken up yet. The office is quiet and hardly anyone I need to speak to is working or wants to do any work. Guess it could be worse today as the thought that the weekend is closer than usual is helping. 

Lunch is eaten now and I have to make myself look busy for another 3 hours and 40 mintues.


----------



## rennie (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm going for another cuppa.


----------



## foo (Mar 25, 2008)

i'm going home soon. the heating's not on. i've been twiddling and bashing the heating/air con thing. i have probably broken it. 

going to buy some nice bread and make a big pot of soup when i get home.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2008)

The working world seems to still be asleep after the long weekend so am getting nowhere today. The clock is slowly ticking towards home time though and I may need to sneak out a little early to pick something up on the way home. 

Tomorrow will be better I reckon and it is already Wednesday.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2008)

Not too long now...


----------



## Numbers (Mar 25, 2008)

Half 3 finish for me for this 3 day week  means getting up at 4:45am tho' which can be a bit ouch now and again.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Half 3 finish for me for this 3 day week  means getting up at 4:45am tho' which can be a bit ouch now and again.



No so bad though mate... 

I wake up at 6:00 - 06:30 most mornings and finish at 17:30 so works out about the same, just two hours later.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 25, 2008)

'spose.  

I do 7.5hr day, any more and it's OT, and they're/we're strict on it too.  I can work through lunch some days and leave an hour early if we're quiet.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> No so bad though mate...
> 
> I wake up at 6:00 - 06:30 most mornings and finish at 17:30 so works out about the same, just two hours later.



Whats that all about? Long trip to work? I get up at 8.30 to start at 9.30 and leave at 17.30. I've got it timed perfectly


----------



## Numbers (Mar 25, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Whats that all about? Long trip to work? I get up at 8.30 to start at 9.30 and leave at 17.30. I've got it timed perfectly


Yeah but you're like Chuck Norris in that you don't sleep... you just wait.  

I give myself 1.5 hrs in the morning, unless I've been on one, then last minutedotcom, I like to chill before I even start getting ready for work.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2008)

didn't drag at all today, as loads of people had post bank holiday sickness and there were only a few of us to answer phones and see punters i'm knackered


----------



## Numbers (Mar 25, 2008)

A nice deserved beer or something tho' Marty, have you right as rain.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2008)

Numbers said:


> A nice deserved beer or something tho' Marty, have you right as rain.



aye, drinking a bottle of summer lightning as i type i've a few more ales in the kitchen as well


----------



## Numbers (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm tempted to smoke a half spliff I never finished last night.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Whats that all about? Long trip to work? I get up at 8.30 to start at 9.30 and leave at 17.30. I've got it timed perfectly



I don't like to rush in the mornings. 

Wake at 06:00 and drink coffee, listen to the radio and read the web till about 06:45
Bath and get dressed then head off about 07:30 from SW9
Arrive at work in SW18 at 08:30 
Log in to PC, drink coffee, have a last smoke and start work at 09:00


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2008)

i like working near home - no commuter issues - although the way things are going at work, i may need to start commuting again soon


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i like working near home - no commuter issues - although the way things are going at work, i may need to start commuting again soon



I like commuting if I can have a fairly unbroken journey as it gives me time to read. Annoyingly at the moment I have a walk, bus, walk, train, walk commute so don't have the time to settle. 

It would be nice to be able to have an extra hour in bed and walk to work but not gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2008)

i haven't left home yet arranged an appt at a tenant's place who lives about 10 minutes walk away - i said i'd be there by 9, but i might be slightly late


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Yeah but you're like Chuck Norris in that you don't sleep... you just wait.



Damn right. Sometimes I dont even wait, I just fast forward time 



Badgers said:


> I don't like to rush in the mornings.
> 
> Wake at 06:00 and drink coffee, listen to the radio and read the web till about 06:45
> Bath and get dressed then head off about 07:30 from SW9
> ...



See that'd all be nice, but if its either chilling with a coffee and listening to the radio, or more sleep, more sleep wins hands down every time 

I've been meaning to try and wean myself off sleep though, its not going to well tbh


----------



## Madusa (Mar 26, 2008)

Dude, I am yet to get mah arse in gear and post that Spanish book for you though. Will bring it in to work tomoz and post it out with our mail. Should be with you by fri, verdad? 

Hows it going with it anyhow?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> See that'd all be nice, but if its either chilling with a coffee and listening to the radio, or more sleep, more sleep wins hands down every time
> 
> I've been meaning to try and wean myself off sleep though, its not going to well tbh



I seem to wake up damn early seven days a week. 

So have kind of got used to taking my time, pottering about and slowly waking myself up. It is a bit of a trap because although an extra hours sleep would possibly be better it still seems to take me 2 hours from waking up to start feeling human!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2008)

bored. and hungry 

just upgraded my phone tho and took a delivery of hugdug so not all bad i suppose


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2008)

Hugdug? Whats that? Sounds like some kind of poo


----------



## innit (Mar 26, 2008)

Aargh god this is f'in boring.  I'm going to have some soup and see if that cheers me up.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Dude, I am yet to get mah arse in gear and post that Spanish book for you though. Will bring it in to work tomoz and post it out with our mail. Should be with you by fri, verdad?
> 
> Hows it going with it anyhow?



No worries homegirl, I'm doing well! Instead of spending ages on here fucking around each day I'm going through these courses (that I think you passed on to me?  )

http://www.languagesonline.org.uk/ and a few others.

I'm getting the hang of thinking in spanish rather than trying to convert everything literally to english. Works much easier that way 

But yeah whenevers cool with you with the book, nice one mate!




Badgers said:


> I seem to wake up damn early seven days a week.
> 
> So have kind of got used to taking my time, pottering about and slowly waking myself up. It is a bit of a trap because although an extra hours sleep would possibly be better it still seems to take me 2 hours from waking up to start feeling human!!



What time do you go to bed at? Sleep really pisses me off the amount of time it takes up in my life. Its nearly as bad as work. I'd make a 'this night is really dragging' thread if it was possible to post while asleep


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Hugdug? Whats that? Sounds like some kind of poo



its those legal dugs off the internet innit


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> What time do you go to bed at? Sleep really pisses me off the amount of time it takes up in my life. Its nearly as bad as work. I'd make a 'this night is really dragging' thread if it was possible to post while asleep



but sleep is aces


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> its those legal dugs off the internet innit



ah, I've just been trying to order some of them! Cant find the ones I want 



dolly's gal said:


> but sleep is aces



It is, but wouldnt it be better if you could feel as good without it? I mean, you could work at night when everyone else is asleep and then have the day to yourself, or work two jobs and get minted, or just spend all night doing all the things you wish you had time to do in the day.........or become a crime fighting super hero who flits between the shadows of the night, jumping across buildings between alleyways and rescuing screaming victims before they are dragged to their watery doom 

Sleep gets in the way of all of that. Down with it.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Sleep gets in the way of all of that. Down with it.



nah man. i love the actual physical act of sleeping. gettin all comfy and cosy with the boy wot i love for 8 whole hours and waking up and he's there and all warm and that.

er, yeh

*pukes*


----------



## HeroineSheep (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't sleep. If you's has any spare, send it over.


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm angry/annoyed at the moment.
Just had to deal with a complete bitch on the phone from some College, calling/complaining on behalf of one of her students... 
I helped her as requested, but she didn't need to be so bloody rude to me - amazing how one rude call can upset the entire balance of your day...ffs


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> What time do you go to bed at? Sleep really pisses me off the amount of time it takes up in my life. Its nearly as bad as work. I'd make a 'this night is really dragging' thread if it was possible to post while asleep



I like to get at least 6 hours and ideally 8 per night. 
Lack of sleep is one thing that messes my day up more than anything. 
Perhaps I am getting old? 

I like sleep, just prefer sleeping at night than through the morning.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> No worries homegirl, I'm doing well! Instead of spending ages on here fucking around each day I'm going through these courses (that I think you passed on to me?  )
> 
> http://www.languagesonline.org.uk/ and a few others.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I need to up my study too..I received my first fully billingual story book yesterday.  I can prolly send that on too, but it'll prolly take me about 10 years to read as I'm trying to read it all in spanish and use the english pages minimally. Wish me luck!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 26, 2008)

I am still in my jarmas and pink fluffy dressing gown eating toasty hot cross buns as i am off work all week


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Yeah, I need to up my study too..I received my first fully billingual story book yesterday.  I can prolly send that on too, but it'll prolly take me about 10 years to read as I'm trying to read it all in spanish and use the english pages minimally. Wish me luck!



Billingual story book eh?! I've been reading web pages and wiki in spanish for a while and checking it all in my dictionary......story books sound good, I may check them out 

Que tengas suerte mi amiga!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> nah man. i love the actual physical act of sleeping. gettin all comfy and cosy with the boy wot i love for 8 whole hours and waking up and he's there and all warm and that.
> 
> er, yeh
> 
> *pukes*



Well, erm, yeah, but while your actually asleep you dont appreciate it, its just the going to sleep and waking up bits you like. You could do that in an hour tops, spend the rest of the time partying like its 1999 mofaa, nomesaaaaayn 



Badgers said:


> I like to get at least 6 hours and ideally 8 per night.
> Lack of sleep is one thing that messes my day up more than anything.
> Perhaps I am getting old?
> 
> I like sleep, just prefer sleeping at night than through the morning.



Ah, I prefer doing stuff at night and sleeping in the morning. Although doing some exercise and stuff in the morning does lift your day massively, then again, I'll only be at work so fuck it


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Well, erm, yeah, but while your actually asleep you dont appreciate it, its just the going to sleep and waking up bits you like. You could do that in an hour tops, spend the rest of the time partying like its 1999 mofaa, nomesaaaaayn



no goddamn it!  i actually like sleeping motherfucker!  i enjoy it while i'm doing it and i know i'm enjoying it while i'm doing it an all. so nerrrr in your motherfucking FACE! 

ok?


----------



## Madusa (Mar 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Billingual story book eh?! I've been reading web pages and wiki in spanish for a while and checking it all in my dictionary......story books sound good, I may check them out
> 
> Que tengas suerte mi amiga!



Muchos gracias, muchacho.  The book is from Amazon. 'Historias de Espania' it's called. 

An hour and a half to go! Wooo fucking Hoooo!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2008)

oh god today has been shite 

oh well, only half an hour to go!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

Today has been going fast, slow, fast, slow in almost equal measure... 
The actual day has not been that bad, just would rather be in the pub!


----------



## Madusa (Mar 26, 2008)

20 minutes!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

Madusa said:


> 20 minutes!





46 minutes


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2008)

another shit day, but only 16mins to go, a wet cycle home, and a night of putting books in our new bookcases.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 26, 2008)

Badgers said:


> 46 minutes



I'm a bit scared to go home if I'm honest...there was a lad hanging around my house being lewd to me and trying to 'chirpse'  me on his BMX last night. *Really* hope he's not there again!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> another shit day







BiddlyBee said:


> but only 16mins to go







BiddlyBee said:


> a wet cycle home







BiddlyBee said:


> a night of putting books in our new bookcases.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I'm a bit scared to go home if I'm honest...there was a lad hanging around my house being lewd to me and trying to 'chirpse'  me on his BMX last night. *Really* hope he's not there again!



tell him to get to fuck! how old is this loser??


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2008)

Badgers said:


>


I bet I end up putting all the books in the 'wrong' place as well


----------



## Madusa (Mar 26, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> tell him to get to fuck! how old is this loser??



Dont know...about 21 or so... sooo fucking annoying! Like getting in my feet with his stupid wheels saying stupid shit thinking he's being cute. Nooo...go away!  He actually started saying shit to me on the high street, I ignored him and walked on then forgot about it...didnt really notice him following me, tbh, cant remember if I checked. 5 mins later though, when I'm walking down my road, he catches up with me...and I just go 'sorry, I've got a boyfriend' and hopped into my house and shut the door, so now he knows where I live. 

*Really* hope he's not the creepy sort!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 26, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I like to get at least 6 hours and ideally 8 per night.
> Lack of sleep is one thing that messes my day up more than anything.
> Perhaps I am getting old?
> 
> I like sleep, just prefer sleeping at night than through the morning.


What time do you go to bed?

If I'm on the early shift I go to bed at 9, asleep by 9:30 latest, I stay up later if I start late in the day.  I, we even, get minimum 7+ hrs sleep a night, every night.

Even at weekends I NEVER have a lie in cos I don't need one, I get up early, granted not 4:45 but I get up when I wake up, when I naturally wake up.

I HATE lying in bed if I've had my sleep fill.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

Numbers said:


> What time do you go to bed?
> 
> If I'm on the early shift I go to bed at 9, asleep by 9:30 latest, I stay up later if I start late in the day.  I, we even, get minimum 7+ hrs sleep a night, every night.
> 
> ...



About the same mate.... 

I like to be in bed by 11pm latest although my good lady is less of 'a sleeper' than I am. If I am tired then I could go to bed at 8pm. 

Eat when hungry, sleep when tired...


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> no goddamn it! i actually like sleeping motherfucker!  i enjoy it while i'm doing it and i know i'm enjoying it while i'm doing it an all. so nerrrr in your motherfucking FACE!
> 
> ok?



















....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

Closer, closer, closer...


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 26, 2008)

fucking sick of my job

tis so boring waiting in town for the phone to ring, that by the end of each day i either want to get really drunk, stoned, or just throw myself off a fuckin building


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2008)

My day is done.... 

I will invest my last 4 minutes in the toilet and putting my coat on.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)

Bad nights sleep + long (already delayed) meeting does not make for a good day! 
Only early though so will not moan too much (yet)


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 27, 2008)

Yetman said:


> ....



i wish...


----------



## Yetman (Mar 27, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I HATE lying in bed if I've had my sleep fill.



That is how I need to learn how to be, in summer I can do it but when its cold I literally leave it til the absolute last second before getting out of bed. Bit pointless really isnt it 



dolly's gal said:


> i wish...



Er yeah, just read your other thread mate  hope your ok


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 27, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Dont know...about 21 or so... sooo fucking annoying! Like getting in my feet with his stupid wheels saying stupid shit thinking he's being cute. Nooo...go away!  He actually started saying shit to me on the high street, I ignored him and walked on then forgot about it...didnt really notice him following me, tbh, cant remember if I checked. 5 mins later though, when I'm walking down my road, he catches up with me...and I just go 'sorry, I've got a boyfriend' and hopped into my house and shut the door, so now he knows where I live.
> 
> *Really* hope he's not the creepy sort!



gah. was he there last night mate?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)

Tiredness and boredom is creeping in now.... 
Had more smoke breaks than my lungs can handle.... 
No lunch till about 1pm for me either....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)

Small amount of excitement as our newly appointed (3 month contract) temporary member of staff just left the building. 
He made it for 4 days which included one turning up 2 hours late.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 27, 2008)

am out to get lunch soon. but what will i get??? decisions decisions...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> am out to get lunch soon. but what will i get??? decisions decisions...



Liver


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 27, 2008)

yes, you've hit the nail on the head there


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)

Phew


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 27, 2008)

have you ever fucked a piece of raw liver? just wondering like as i've heard it makes for a great male-masterbation aid...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> have you ever fucked a piece of raw liver? just wondering like as i've heard it makes for a great male-masterbation aid...



Warmed on the radiator first for that realistic effect


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 27, 2008)

marvellous stuff


----------



## Madusa (Mar 27, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> gah. was he there last night mate?



Nah, he werent.  I was creeping in the shadows with a lit fag between mah fingers, lol. 

You preggers?


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 27, 2008)

Madusa said:


> You preggers?



feckin hope not pet


----------



## Yetman (Mar 27, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> have you ever fucked a piece of raw liver? just wondering like as i've heard it makes for a great male-masterbation aid...



Oh yes, the old two pieces of liver tied together with string, microwaved on low for 30 seconds and stuck into the gap between the couch and the cushion trick eh? 

Wouldnt know mate, I always used a few chicken fillets stuffed up teddy's bottom hole - saves the embarassment of getting caught by grandma again after you've put the liver back in the fridge 


....Is the conversation I heard yesterday on the bus.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 27, 2008)

so let me get this straight, yesterday you fucked a chicken while having a conversation on a bus? maaan you're one sick mofo


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Small amount of excitement as our newly appointed (3 month contract) temporary member of staff just left the building.
> He made it for 4 days which included one turning up 2 hours late.



Update.... 

One of the best performing members of staff just received a written warning for not making enough telephone calls over the last two days. 

La la la


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 27, 2008)

i am still in my fluffy dressing gown,,,

bit worried about next monday as i always get a feeling of dread when off work for a few days


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2008)

Pick your weapon...


----------



## Madusa (Mar 27, 2008)

I've had a really good day today achshully! 

12 Minutes to go til I can go shopping and then meet a mate for beers and shisha.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)

Still 30 minutes to go.... 

Just heard that one of my largest clients who defected to my competitor have just been majorly let down by them! 
Now rubbing my hands and adding an extra digit to their next quote! 

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Yetman (Mar 27, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


>



Those are knisporks - note the serrated edge. The ultimate weapon in the frugalmans arsenal 

15 minutes left and I'm thinking I might just fuck the fuck off right fucking now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2008)

Running to the pub in about 480 seconds


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2008)

Not dragged so far... 
Feeling tired though, guess that the afternoon might involve some yawning and head nodding.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2008)

The post has just arrived here which probably means I will be busy in a few minutes. Which is a shame as I am feeling lazy today and was hoping for a quiet one


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2008)

Now starting to feel the drag kicking in... 
Feeling sleepy, lazing and unmotivated... 
Just want to be home on the sofa relaxing and watching films  

4 hours before that happens though!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2008)

Some days I feel in control of my computer here at work. Most days it is in control of me. Today is one of those days. I just can't make it work!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2008)

Yawn, yawn, yawn....


----------



## Yetman (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh bollocksfeck I cant be arsed now where has all this work come from


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2008)

Had about 12 cups of coffee and 15 cigarettes.... 
Still nodding off at my desk and it is still not even 15:15


----------



## Yetman (Mar 31, 2008)

Coffee. Good shout. My eyes are burning again. One day, its going to be a weekend and I'm going to be normal and do normal stuff. Im not going to feel like my eyes are on fire and hate every second of Monday. I'm even going to maybe go to sleep before 3am Saturday night. 

I expect this to happen when I hit middle age. Til then, knuckle down, plough on.....

I'm a twitching mess


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2008)

13th cup of coffee is poured and starting to get my eyes forced open...


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 31, 2008)

am shattered. have had shit loads of work on all day and my weekend was hectic as fuck. gah. not looking forward to getting up at 5am tmw to fly to glasgow either. and i have to go to homebase tonight  

w00t lol etc.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2008)

Less than two hours to go and it feels better...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuckit I'm leaving early!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fuckit I'm leaving early!



I wanna leave early


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Yetman (Mar 31, 2008)

Badgers said:


> 13th cup of coffee is poured and starting to get my eyes forced open...



By the time you get home you'll be fucking wired mate 

I'm sneaking the hell out of here as soon as I see my bosses car pull out of the car park


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 31, 2008)

i'm only working 3 days this week  
But needless to say, the days are dragging SO bloody much, I just know it's gonna feel like 5.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2008)

Yetman said:


> By the time you get home you'll be fucking wired mate



Home, Guinness, dinner, DVD and sleep will kick in fast I reckon!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2008)

Come on.....
Quickly, quickly, quickly!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2008)

Not been a bad one all in all.. 
Been thinking 'there is no place like home' since about 15:00 but the clock is ticking faster than usual


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay.... The daily drag has started and my eyes are glazing over!!!! 

This has been a shit day and no mistake.
Now I find that I have another pointless meeting tomorrow which will waste two hours of my life and ruin my mood again!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not doing too badly considering the 3.5 hours sleep and pint at lunch. I should really consider doing some work soon though, not sure when my boss is back but when he is he's gonna expect me to have done some work and I've done bugger all.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm really bored and sleepy. I've done no work today - just a couple of emails. Two hours to go.


----------



## Lea (Apr 2, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I'm really bored and sleepy. I've done no work today - just a couple of emails. Two hours to go.



Same here. Got nothing to do this afternoon but count down the minutes and surf the internet.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2008)

105 minutes


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 2, 2008)

120 minutes to go 

But then i'm off for 6 days


----------



## rennie (Apr 2, 2008)

I've ben at work for 10 hours.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am in the Library, twiddling my pen, listening to the kind of Jazz a cat burgler would listen to as he robs your diamonds, looking at all the other people in here suspiciously.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 2, 2008)

76 minutes and counting... the phone has barely rung all day.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2008)

Feels like an eternity today...


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2008)

Just out a 3 hour meeting and my brain's dead!


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Yetman (Apr 2, 2008)

I am actually falling asleep right now


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 2, 2008)

My boss, who owns the company, just came back from the Russian exhibition at the Royal Academy, and fell asleep at his desk. Now he's gone for a poo. I still haven't done any work.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2008)

*groans*


please release me let me go


----------



## hiccup (Apr 2, 2008)

The last half hour is always the slowest.

Hurry up you bastard clock.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Now he's gone for a poo. I still haven't done any work.


How do you know? Paper under his arm?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2008)

System is hanging... 

I reckon I spend at least one hour a day waiting for this poxy software!!


----------



## rennie (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm still here.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 2, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> My boss, who owns the company, just came back from the Russian exhibition at the Royal Academy, and fell asleep at his desk. Now he's gone for a poo. I still haven't done any work.



LOL 


This whole week is dragging for me, as will next week. But it's my last day next Friday before starting new job so i will make sure i do as little as possible  I just want to leave NOW!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2008)

i'm about to leave (earlier than usual) for an office away day this day will be made of drag


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2008)

07:57 may possibly be the earliest start of a dragging day. 

I am not liking this day so far. 
Supposed to be going into a meeting at 10:00 which I hope is cancelled but not looking that way.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm actually going to try and do some work today


----------



## Madusa (Apr 3, 2008)

me too..will see how I go. 

*Gulps*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm actually going to try and do some work today



The madness ends here


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 3, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> How do you know? Paper under his arm?



It's always a poo when he leaves the room for more than a couple of minutes. (Seven hours to go).


----------



## Yetman (Apr 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The madness ends here



Last weekend ruined me til now, so all the work I should have done this week I have to do this afternoon. I expect it'll take me a few hours. Once done though, I'm back on the net wasting company time for cash. Oh yeah.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2008)

Meeting dragged on for 90 minutes and about 7 minutes of it was of interest. 
Legged it to the pub and quickly sunk three pints so feel better now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2008)

Arrgggh - my boss has had the opened post for 40 minutes now and has yet to distribute it to the office. It is just sitting on her desk. When she is away we manage to distribute it in five minutes.

She is such an incompetent tosser


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 3, 2008)

did loads of work this morning. i have a feeling the afternoon might drag however. oh well! such is life...


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 3, 2008)

He's gone for another poo.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 3, 2008)

I still havent done any work yet. And I just wrote something on a chinese persons leaving card which I well may regret......


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I still havent done any work yet. And I just wrote something on a chinese persons leaving card which I well may regret......



You now have to tell us what it is. It's the law!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2008)

Grrrrrrr..... 
Lot's of bickering in the office today which is irritating. 

Still a fair while to go until escape time and then rushing home to welcome the arrival of the tortoise.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 3, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You now have to tell us what it is. It's the law!



Well, lots of people had written stuff in chinese..........so I just made my own message in 'chinese' (i.e little symbols made up of nike logos, boobs, smiley faces, houses, etc). Hope she doesnt take offence. I should have put someone elses name under it like I usually do when I write offensive messages in leaving cards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Well, lots of people had written stuff in chinese..........so I just made my own message in 'chinese' (i.e little symbols made up of nike logos, boobs, smiley faces, houses, etc). Hope she doesnt take offence. I should have put someone elses name under it like I usually do when I write offensive messages in leaving cards



I'm sure she won't be offended

When a girl whose nickname was the Fridge Nazi left here a couple of years ago there was any number of "Auf Weidershen" messages in her card


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2008)

Fookin hell... 

Still an hour to go.
I am bored, hungry, lazy and irritable


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Well, lots of people had written stuff in chinese..........so I just made my own message in 'chinese' (i.e little symbols made up of nike logos, boobs, smiley faces, houses, etc). Hope she doesnt take offence. I should have put someone elses name under it like I usually do when I write offensive messages in leaving cards



i love leaving cards! little messages such as "thanks for all the hot sex. brian" are essential. and make the working day go, oh about two seconds, faster than it would have done otherwise (with all the ensuing hilarity see)


----------



## Yetman (Apr 3, 2008)

I havent done any fucking work today. Bollocks 

Got my pay rise in a lump sum though, which is a bonus. 

 See what I did there!





God


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2008)

Inside the 45 minute countdown and starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel....

Tomorrow is Friday and it can't come soon enough!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 3, 2008)

i have to paint the dining room tonight. fuck me why do i do this to myself?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to eat dinner tonight. fuck me why do i do this to myself


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have to eat dinner tonight. fuck me why do i do this to myself





fuck you motherfucker


----------



## Yetman (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to fuck myself tonight. Fuck me. Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2008)

FUck, fuck, fUck


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2008)

Less than 10 minutes to sneak in a last smoke, have a wee, tidy desk and then I am OUTTA here!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2008)

today was made of pure grimness - enthusiastic people talking about how we are great as an organisation and how we are moving forward - all while we are clearly made of immense fail


----------



## Relahni (Apr 3, 2008)

This week was fucking challenging for me. 

I got through it and I'm all the stronger for it.  But fuck me I feel shattered.

It didn't drag at all, my job never does.  In fact, I like the challenge - but some times, it feels a bit too much......


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 3, 2008)

Today was a drag, for four hours our helpdesk software suffered from a 'network' failure. 

I've never played so many games of Solitaire in my life in such a small amount of time.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I have to fuck myself tonight. Fuck me. Why do I do this to myself?





if anyone's interested, the first coat went on smashing and we'll be applying the second tonight. h can't pait for shit mind, so i have to do all the fiddly stuff...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

Already dragging and only 10 minutes in.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 4, 2008)

I have an 11am to 11pm day ahead of me today  then back in at 8am tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

Nasty mate! 
I normally don't mind Friday's but did not sleep last night aside from a couple of hours so grumpy and scratchy.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 4, 2008)

<scratches Badgers>

I get good remuneration for the extra hours so I don't mind, and I've had a few 3 day weeks in a row so I'm fresh, may aswell earn the extra bucks when I am.  Mrs is on a jolly tonight anyway, which means she'll be out of action tomorrow aswell.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

I will make it through the day on auto-pilot I guess. 
My industry goes to sleep (pub) from Friday lunchtime and my director is not here this afternoon so fairly calm. 
Nipping off at 17:00 so should not be a bad day really.......


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

my new NEW phone has arrived and it is amazing


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

Tell me about it, I need to be distracted.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Tell me about it, I need to be distracted.....



w960i sony ericsson

it's the shizzle. it looks very cool. i had to threaten to leave vodafone and everything before they would give it me. its the best phone i have ever had, fo sho


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> if anyone's interested, the first coat went on smashing and we'll be applying the second tonight. h can't pait for shit mind, so i have to do all the fiddly stuff...



Yeah I was up all night wondering how you were getting on with that! You should get that paint that does it in one coat though, takes half as long y'see 



Numbers said:


> I have an 11am to 11pm day ahead of me today then back in at 8am tomorrow



Jesus mate, I'd want a nice wedge for that!! Fair play though 



Badgers said:


> Nasty mate!
> I normally don't mind Friday's but did not sleep last night aside from a couple of hours so grumpy and scratchy.



Me too. I was up all night worrying about dollys decorating 
Not really it was them neorganics again



dolly's gal said:


> my new NEW phone has arrived and it is amazing



That. Is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!  Over the moon for you Dolly I really am. Fucking made up for you. Brilliant


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> That. Is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!  Over the moon for you Dolly I really am. Fucking made up for you. Brilliant





hope you feel like shit today, i really do


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

Wicked phone  

I have this bad boy 
http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/p1i


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Wicked phone
> 
> I have this bad boy
> http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/p1i



thanks 

that is nice too - super-slim!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the SE phones but the P1i is a bit wasted on me. 
Like yours with the 8gb though


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> hope you feel like shit today, i really do



Arr thanks hun, I feel great though 

Have a lovely night decorating


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I like the SE phones but the P1i is a bit wasted on me.
> Like yours with the 8gb though



nah cheg lost me ipod (whilst drunk) and shows no sign of getting me a new one. so i shall be storing my muzak and ting on it innit.

and yetman, yes, exactly, spot on


----------



## rennie (Apr 4, 2008)

I just spent a lovely day at the beach and am now back in the office to catch up on emails. Sweet!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

Just had the best part of the day which consisted of one hour sitting outside the front of The Cats Back drinking Guinness and smoking cigarettes in the sunshine. 

As we strolled in at 12:05 the always happy barmaid had already poured our pints for us. I feel like a regular or something


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

even this thread is dragging today!!!!! c'mon people, lively up yourselves. an all that. yeh. YEH!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

The whole world seems asleep doesn't it? 

I have done my filing and finished reading the whole internet. 
Want to buy some new DVDs but am lacking inspiration


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

yeh i might go on ebay. but i can't really afford to this month. so i shouldn't...


----------



## foo (Apr 4, 2008)

i can't be arsed to work but i must stay here until i've finished some stuff...thing is i'm not even doing the stuff. 

so should i stay or should i go? 

there's a song in there somewhere.....


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm just a bit tiredpissed and am ripping the shit out of passers by a bit too much. Fuck it though, thats what they get for walking past me when I'm tiredpissed.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm just a bit tiredpissed and am ripping the shit out of passers by a bit too much. Fuck it though, thats what they get for walking past me when I'm tiredpissed.



what are you actually saying to these folk? give us an example of said shit-ripping...


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

foo said:


> i can't be arsed to work but i must stay here until i've finished some stuff...thing is i'm not even doing the stuff.
> 
> so should i stay or should i go?
> 
> there's a song in there somewhere.....



GO!!!!!!!!! i decree it is allowed.

*dismisses foo*

what will happen if you don't do the stuff till monday? fuck all i'm willing to bet...


----------



## foo (Apr 4, 2008)

no darlin' - no can do. i'm afraid i'm hosting a sodding meeting on Sunday

yes sunday   

i'm going to turn christian, that'll spook them.

thanks anyway lovely dolls xx 

all i have to do is write an agenda and print it out 20 times, and write some notes for prompting. and i really really can't be effing bothered. i'd rather wind Musty Gimp up.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what are you actually saying to these folk? give us an example of said shit-ripping...



Started off with calling people over across the office so I could ask them to put my empty coffee cup in the bin, progressed to telling chinese people to fuck off back to korea and ginger people to fuck off back to scotland. There was more but I'm too tiredpissed to remember 

FUCK!" just remnembered somethign really impoortant I was meant to do! DSHIT gOttago


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> FUCK!" just remnembered somethign really impoortant I was meant to do! DSHIT gOttago



jaysus. have you soiled yourself again or something?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

I might have a flick round eBay... 
Am still waiting for my new bling trainers to arrive from one seller though. 

Hmmm


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 4, 2008)

Woo! Really busy day today. I haven't had time for breakfast yet!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I might have a flick round eBay...
> Am still waiting for my new bling trainers to arrive from one seller though.
> 
> Hmmm



depending on when you paid up the cash-money, i'm thinking negative-feedback that dude's ass


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Woo! Really busy day today. I haven't had time for breakfast yet!



er, wrong thread! bye!


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> er, wrong thread! bye!



xxx MWAH! xxx


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> xxx MWAH! xxx



go! leave us wasters and scoundrels be!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> jaysus. have you soiled yourself again or something?



NO! 

Well....yes...but that wasnt what I had to leave so abruptly for. I just fucked up some stuff but then just sent an email out saying it was someone elses fault who isnt here 

My boss has now gone home. I'm trying to organise a mass revolt where we all go down the pub to toast our rebellion against full working days on Fridays but none of these fucking pussy ass bitches will do it. FFS


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2008)

I have stuff to do but none of it's urgent and I don't really fancy any of it. I want to go home and have a lie down really.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> NO!
> 
> I just fucked up some stuff but then just sent an email out saying it was someone elses fault who isnt here



geeeenius! 



Yetman said:


> My boss has now gone home. I'm trying to organise a mass revolt where we all go down the pub to toast our rebellion against full working days on Fridays but none of these fucking pussy ass bitches will do it. FFS



i'd go with you mate. but i'm in london. and i gotta go motherfucking paint my house soon. otherwise i'd so be there!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

Into the last 30 minutes now and it is painful.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

*slits throat out of boredom*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

I have already tidied my desk


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have already tidied my desk



hmmm... i haven't...


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

FUCKING KITCHENS DIRECT JUST RANG AGAIN!!! FFS!!

T-Mobile sell your numbers to companies. Fact. My phone is registered under a dodgy name and they used this name when asking if it was me 

The first time I sorted out the whole kitchen to get fitted, what I wanted, everything, then told the guy I could only fit them in on April 15th 2054. He asked if I could do sooner I said I could do the 14th at a push. He hung up.

The next week the same twat rang, I did exactly the same thing and he didnt even realise it was me again. Twat. 

This time some woman rang, and I just said OH YEAAAH I'D LOVE A KITCHEN FLEPPM HANGAROUNGON KNOLLFLEPS INYOURBEAVERSCLEAVER to everything she said because I'm too tired to think of anything witty enough to keep me occupied with the phone call. She hung up. Usually I can play with these twats for ages. Fucking hell I could have spent the rest of the afternoon having fun there but I fucked it up and now Im bored again. Must be losing my touch


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

I might wash up my mug


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

Fuckit. I'm going to ring them back and try and sell them my pen


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

Was it an Indian call centre?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Fuckit. I'm going to ring them back and try and sell them my pen



is it a good pen? might i want it???


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

Are you two lovers?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

well actually we're siblings that fuck occaisionally. does that count? 

eta: that's a joke (in case you were wondering). of course we're not - i wouldn't touch him with yours


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> well actually we're siblings that fuck occaisionally. does that count?
> 
> eta: that's a joke (in case you were wondering). of course we're not - i wouldn't touch him with yours



Have you seen mine?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Have you seen mine?



erm maybe. who are you in real life?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> erm maybe. who are you in real life?



That bloke, you know the one


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

yeh well then i have. for def. do you not remember?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh well then i have. for def. do you not remember?



Were we drunk and stuff?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Were we drunk and stuff?



yeh we downed that bottle of tramp cider in the park and done it on the see-saw. remember? then we snorted some ketamine and you puked down my back


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> is it a good pen? might i want it???



Nah its shit, hence me getting rid of it. I just need someone stupid enough to buy it now 



Badgers said:


> Are you two lovers?



No. Wanna buy a pen? Is nice pen! Special price for yoo


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh we downed that bottle of tramp cider in the park and done it on the see-saw. remember? then we snorted some ketamine and you puked down my back



You.....you....cheated on me and dad


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> You.....you....cheated on me and dad



yeh well you were both fucking shit. a girls got needs...


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

Well you were looser than mum 


And she's been lying dead on the couch for the past 3 years


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> And she's been lying dead on the couch for the past 3 years



yeh i know. and she was still better than you and your dad put together. the pillow talk was of a higher standard an all... 

byeeee is home time byeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm meant to be here for another 20 mins but fuck that. I'm off as well. Smell y'later homes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

Not woken up or got my work head on yet which is not so good. Hope the day does not drag but get a feeling that with hardly anyone in the office the afternoon will not fly past. Guess that I could try working loads or something?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2008)

Am feeling terrible - period pains - and uncomfortable. This is not being made better by my colleague who has a bad tummy and keeps burping really loudly     My hands are freezing and I've just managed to spalsh water all down my trousers so I look like I've pissed myself!  

I want to go back to bed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Am feeling terrible - period pains - and uncomfortable. This is not being made better by my colleague who has a bad tummy and keeps burping really loudly     My hands are freezing and I've just managed to spalsh water all down my trousers so I look like I've pissed myself!
> 
> I want to go back to bed



So glass is a little less than half full for you then  

Not sure what to do for lunch today. I grow tired of Wandsworth but don't want to just sit at my desk going loopy. Not a great idea to go to the pub at lunchtime on a Monday either!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> So glass is a little less than half full for you then
> 
> Not sure what to do for lunch today. I grow tired of Wandsworth but don't want to just sit at my desk going loopy. Not a great idea to go to the pub at lunchtime on a Monday either!!!



Go for a coffee somewhere instead? It'd get you out of the office but avoid any Monday lunchtime + booze = afternoon sleepiness!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 7, 2008)

so i've been quite busy this morning 

but i'm hoping for some down-time this avo. i am also pondering as to what i will eat for luncheon. am hank bleedin marvin right now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

Might go for the later lunch option to break up the day a bit....... 

La, la, la, la, la.......


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 7, 2008)

i had:

- a tuna and sweetcorn baguette 

and

- some wotsits

w00t


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

Walkers (used to be Smiths) Cheese and Onion Square Crisps
Tuna-mayo Sandwiches 
Alpen Fruit & Nut Bar 
Banana 

Fairly healthy lunch and no pub today....


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Walkers (used to be Smiths) Cheese and Onion Square Crisps



the salt and vinegar ones of these are currently my crisp of choice (where available)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> the salt and vinegar ones of these are currently my crisp of choice (where available)



Pretty high up for me too. 
The Scampi Fry is my bar snack favourite.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 7, 2008)

yes they do make a rather good bar snack. i concur


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

60 minutes till escape 
120 minutes till sofa 

Home stretch


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

Not counting or anything but a little under 45


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 7, 2008)

fuck i'm exhausted! would quite like to leave now but that's a bit of a piss take on a monday i suppose. meh!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

So close now... 

Walk, train, walk, bus, walk, PJs, sofa, dinner, sofa, bed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

Stick a fork in me......etc.......


----------



## Yetman (Apr 8, 2008)

Butter my arse


----------



## rennie (Apr 8, 2008)

Ain't it too early for that?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Tired today and the wheels of industry are slower than static right now! 
Just went into Scums(Wands)worth for a stroll round at lunch and would be happy to never see another holidaying schoolkid again!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Tired today and the wheels of industry are slower than static right now!
> Just went into Scums(Wands)worth for a stroll round at lunch and would be happy to never see another *holidaying schoolkid *again!



Ah - I wondered why it was so quiet at the station this morning.

It is freezing here and they have just turned the heating off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Cold in the mornings in my office, hot in the afternoons...... Not a nice balance really!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 8, 2008)

not too bad here today really. all things considered!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Arrrrgh.... 

Tired now and bored and stuff 
Woke up at 3am then again at 5am and feel like I am ready to sleep at my desk!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 8, 2008)

someone is thieving my time. i am supposed to be meeting with one of the editors and she's pushed back the meeting by over an hour now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2008)

Nearly 3.30pm ... and our post is not yet here. No post, no work. Opps!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 8, 2008)

meeting that was supposed to happen at 2 still hasn't happened


----------



## Madusa (Apr 8, 2008)

Home in 20mins

And tomorrow is mah last day before I'm on holiday for a week and a half.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Another cup of coffee is needed


----------



## Yetman (Apr 8, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> meeting that was supposed to happen at 2 still hasn't happened



It'll happen around 4.55 

Why is it when I'm feeling weird and tired and all twitchy and shit every bitch and his ho want a piece of my freaking ass hey?! 

Yet when I'm on top of the world the fuckers leave me alone and I sit here bored as a bumba? :

WHY IS IT? WHY??


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 8, 2008)

woman has aledgedly "lost" the work we were gong to talk through this avo. jesus christ i work with a bunch of fools! 

eta: Yetman, it's called sod's law. or something. it's just the way it happens...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Only just under 80 long minutes to go. 
Nothing on eBay I like (which is possibly a good thing) and kinda fancy a pint. 

Maybe I should join facebook or kill myself?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Maybe I should join facebook or kill myself?



pmsl!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Feel like I am waking up a bit now.... 
Still gonna be legging it down the road at 17:30 and home!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> kinda fancy a pint. ?



Me too.....which I should not do. That would be a bad start to my health kick. I was told earlier by a wise man that a couple of pairs of pints is the best way out of this mess so I may well just go with that and see what happens 



Badgers said:


> Maybe I should join facebook or kill myself?



I know which one I'd rather do.....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Tick, tock, tick, tock....


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 8, 2008)

not much longer. i'm leaving at 5. gotta get to ASDA and buy me a chicken


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Not leaving till 17:30 here but no hanging about. 
If I rush I might make the 17:40 train but probably the 17:47. 
Hope to be home by about 18:20


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Close


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2008)

Not feeling good today so am at home. 
Got some work to do but off to the doctor about 12:30 which does not make me happy


----------



## Yetman (Apr 9, 2008)

Off sick AND doing work?? 

I'm I'm just, just fucking sickofTHISSHIT


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Off sick AND doing work??
> 
> I'm I'm just, just fucking sickofTHISSHIT





Work going well then? 

I had bad stomach pains but most my work is over the phone and online. Plus I have clients that 'need' me and stuff or something


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Not feeling good today so am at home.
> Got some work to do but off to the doctor about 12:30 which does not make me happy



(((Badgers)))

I am in a furiously bad mood today - for a myriad of small reasons - and am on a very short patience fuse. 

God I hope there are no arguments in the office today - I may not be able to contain myself


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2008)

Not missing the office I suppose but not liking this pain stuff. 
Seems (hopefully) to be passing now, hopefully just indigestion or something but bloody painful for the last eight hours.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 9, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Not missing the office I suppose but not liking this pain stuff.
> Seems (hopefully) to be passing now, hopefully just indigestion or something but bloody painful for the last eight hours.



Yikes! I know lots of people in south London who have had dodgy tummies over the last few weeks. There's something nasty going around.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Yikes! I know lots of people in south London who have had dodgy tummies over the last few weeks. There's something nasty going around.



No sickness or anything though, just like stabbing pains


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 9, 2008)

jesus. i've actually been busy today and even slightly enjoyed work. dunno what the fuck's going on, but it scares me


----------



## Yetman (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm busy as a bastard and hating every minute of it. Its fucking groundhog busy though, intermingled with a bit of 'here's a stupid massive pointless load of shit we need doing by Friday that you have absoutely no chance of doing at all, let alone by Friday' busy 

If I close my eyes will it all go away?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 9, 2008)

someone at work just stood behind me and shook my chair whilst reading my emails. it was all i could do not to stab him in the nuts with my biro


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2008)

The post is STILL. NOT. HERE. And I am still being a tetchy arse


----------



## Zorra (Apr 10, 2008)

I just cannot, even remotely, be bothered.  I have got a new job which has enraged my boss (I gave the correct notice period and have agreed to do all sorts of useful things which will really make a smooth transition when I go) and she is outraged at my lack of loyalty / gratitude   She keeps bawling me out for everything and pointedly refusing to get involved or answer questions on any of my projects. And I'm like FUCK YOU, if you don't support this work now you are going to screwed when I leave. And will I care?? Not at all!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2008)

Only a third of the usual staff in the office so feels a bit like a morgue right now. 
Means I can get more done without pointless interruption but hard to get motivated when you can hear a pin drop!!!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 10, 2008)

My day is dragging as I am on school holidays.

There is plenty I could do around the house but I just don't have the motivation.

Might have a Hoover later on but my back is sore so I'll wait and see.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2008)

kittyP said:


> There is plenty I could do around the house but I just don't have the motivation.



Don't MAKE me write another list wife


----------



## kittyP (Apr 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Don't MAKE me write another list wife



Oh god no! Anything but the list!

You know its pointless as I only turn in to a stroppy teenager and wont do anything


----------



## Dan U (Apr 10, 2008)

today is one of those days i wish i didn't have a desk by the window as i stare longily at the blue skies and my mind turns towards the weekend. it's a weekend i have been looking forward to for a while, a good old blow out, going to Bristol and i am thinking hhhhmm shall i just sack work off tomorrow.

except it's year end and won't be politic and i won't get paid.

so yeah, the day is dragging and it's only 11.57.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

lunch time! w00t!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> lunch time! w00t!



indeed, and today that means sushi bento box time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 10, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> indeed, and today that means sushi bento box time



Oooh nice! Husband is at a meeting near the Japan Centre today so has been instructed to come back with some sushi/noodle or other food related goodies.


----------



## g force (Apr 10, 2008)

My current mantra "3 working days till yer on holiday"


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> indeed, and today that means sushi bento box time



chicken and chorizo on tomato and basil bread for me. and some pickled onion monster munch. lush!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 10, 2008)

I had flaming hot monster munch! 

But ham sandwich 

I still cant find any kind of chorizo containing sarnie around here....the mere mention of it brings calls of 'kill the dirty foreigner!' and 'slag him!' which I dont even know what means


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I still cant find any kind of chorizo containing sarnie around here....the mere mention of it brings calls of 'kill the dirty foreigner!' and 'slag him!' which I dont even know what means



yeh well that's the south west for you. how are your 12 fingers and 18 toes btw?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh well that's the south west for you. how are your 12 fingers and 18 toes btw?



All deformed and slippery, covered in nobbly bits and slithers of old mayo. Whats that on your face there? Come and let me get that for you 

*fingers dollys face*


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

Yetman said:


> *fingers dollys face*





*cries*


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 10, 2008)

I've not slept for six nights on the trot and things are beginning to go slightly wrong. Shouldn't it be like five o'clock by now?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2008)

Two people had a full on row in the office and nearly came to blows. 
Another two of us had to step in and calm things down before it got out of hand. 

Fun and games but somehow the day is STILL dragging!!!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 10, 2008)

Why did I go to the pub at 12? I cant leave til 6 ofuckingclock either cos my bosses boss is lurking behind me. She’s probably actually reading this as I type. The stupid bitch


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2008)

Yetman said:


> The stupid bitch



Kill in the c_nt


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

finger her bitch-ass face


----------



## Yetman (Apr 10, 2008)

Just delivered a cracking headbutt to the ovaries. That'll keep her out of my hair for a bit


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

i've just thought (not for the first time i'm ashamed to admit) that one of those business card holder things (the ones that you put your own into) would actually be really useful 

my life is getting sadder and sadder


----------



## Yetman (Apr 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i've just thought (not for the first time i'm ashamed to admit) that one of those business card holder things (the ones that you put your own into) would actually be really useful
> 
> my life is getting sadder and sadder



You know that feeling you get when you’re a kid and your parents tell you that your pet hamster has died? Its not as bad as your nan dying, and definitely not as bad as your dog, but y’know, it still hurts?

Well that’s how you just made me feel Dolly. I hope you are proud of yourself I really do


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Well that’s how you just made me feel Dolly. I hope you are proud of yourself I really do



i know. shoot me now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2008)

There is SO much love in this thread right now


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> chicken and chorizo on tomato and basil bread for me. and some pickled onion monster munch. lush!



The only good sandwich in Sainsbury's


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> The only good sandwich in Sainsbury's



mate, when you work where i do (a no-man's land somewhere between hammersmith and fulham) and the tiny sainsburys local is honestly the best shop for lunch within a 2 mile radius of the office, it's not only the best sandwich in sainsburys, but indeed the whole of stinking south west london


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> mate, when you work where i do (a no-man's land somewhere between hammersmith and fulham) and the tiny sainsburys local is honestly the best shop for lunch within a 2 mile radius of the office, it's not only the best sandwich in sainsburys, but indeed the whole of stinking south west london



It is a right bobby dazzler of a sandwich. I'm tempted to get one now actually.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

and not many calories neither. 416 to be precise, which is good for a sandwich of that quality


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> and not many calories neither. 416 to be precise, which is good for a sandwich of that quality



17.8g of fat isn't great, but who cares when it tastes good. According the packet in front of me, it was a Sammies award winner in 2007 - and well deserved.

3.4g of salt though, half you daily allowance, and considering mine will have added tabasco, that's not good.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2008)

I am getting out of here in 10 minutes as I have to meet someone in at 18:30 and don't want to be late. 

Night night


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> 17.8g of fat isn't great, but who cares when it tastes good. According the packet in front of me, it was a Sammies award winner in 2007 - and well deserved.
> 
> 3.4g of salt though, half you daily allowance, and considering mine will have added tabasco, that's not good.



fat wise, that's only 25% of DRA. for lunch that's not bad at all. salt, hmm, it'll be the chorizo...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 10, 2008)

It wins in every way then? High five!


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 11, 2008)

This is so good I had to post it somewhere:

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/area_man_makes_it_through_day


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2008)

Day is dragging and I am torn between the pub at lunch or getting a sandwich from Sainsbury's


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2008)

It is really cold here again plus I have a cold, so am feeling like shit, and I think there may be an arguiment on the cards when one of my colleagues come in.

Joy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2008)

Pub I think... 
Another hour spent in the convivial surroundings of The Cat's Back before the afternoon drag begins.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2008)

FFS, will somebody start some threads about something or someone or some stuff?!?!?!?! 

I dunno.....Maybe one about an Elephant that blows bubbles?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 14, 2008)

Had one last blowout this weekend which started Thursday (no sleep) went through to Friday (no sleep) then all day bender Saturday (few hours sleep) and ended last night with my last line and beer about 1am……

I could fall asleep just sitting here right now. And people AGAIN are asking me to do loads of shit I just cant deal with right now. 

Got a nice 4 hour drive to look forward to later as well 

I hate myself and want to die.
Someone kill me in the eye
With a rusty old biro or a dirty blunt spork
All those drugs, I wish, I hadnt of tork


----------



## rennie (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like you need some self control mate, not self loathing.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 14, 2008)

Nah it was a great weekend, the mrs b’day hence the mad one 

I’m on the straight and narra from now on though, starting the gym this week and going to spend the foreseeable weekends gardening, writing and working on the house. The odd session in between maybe but involving sleep at a reasonable hour


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2008)

Morning went pretty quick... 
Lunch in the pub was nice...

Now the drag effect has started and with about 180 minutes to fill and I can't get back into work mode!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2008)

Day was dragging along when out of the blue a company I have been in negotiation with for six months called me. 
I had all but given up on them but it looks certain they are now going to give me a contract for 18 months work. 
If it comes off then this will be the biggest contract I have taken on since joining this company and will make me some good coin!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2008)

out of the office all day today, on site, seeing tenants all day - only place to have lunch? the esso garage on lea bridge road, me and a work mate sat down in the little cafe bit


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2008)

As today is my Friday (off the rest of the week) I am slipping to the local hostelry to imbibe two or three ales.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2008)

Before 12  
I wish today was my Friday


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 15, 2008)

I think I might have to slip out for a pint at lunchtime. Wish I'd brought a book with me to work today... think I'll sit and scribble lyrics in my pad instead. Any suggestions for a theme?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 15, 2008)

rennie said:


> Sounds like you need some self control mate



self on-the-wot-not??


----------



## Yetman (Apr 15, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> I think I might have to slip out for a pint at lunchtime. Wish I'd brought a book with me to work today... think I'll sit and scribble lyrics in my pad instead. Any suggestions for a theme?



How about a tune about a man who asks for inspiration on a web forum, gets a reply saying he should write a song about a girl who loves her boyfriend dearly but he dumps her just as she’s about to declare her love for him and suggest moving in together. Then the ex-boyfriend keeps hearing noises outside his bedroom at night and finding weird messages in his email box and keeps wondering why every new girlfriend he gets seems to blank him and act really scared after their first date……..the next day he wakes up locked in a box with only 6 matches, a pen knife and a picture of his ex-girlfriend naked….he’s there for 3 days screaming and nobody hears…..what does he do? His ultimate choice is to use the 6 matches and the pic of his ex gf to have a speedwank before he kills himself with the penknife, or just kill himself without giving both of them the final pleasure…..

Ha! The guy asking the webforum for advice thinks! 'She sounds like that crazy ex of mine! She was a bastard to get rid of for sure, wish I could get a bloody new gf though, it seems no-one will come near me any more……..Jessica is such a lovely girl as well but she just doesnt seem interested, I wish she could know how beautiful I think she is' 

The man writes a brilliant tune, without realising the reply on the web forum was from his crazed ex girlfriend, who had been stalking him and scaring away any potential partners. Stupidly enough he also doesn’t see the premonition in the words and wakes up the next day in a coffin, with only 6 matches, a penknife and a nude picture of his ex gf…..

The tune he wrote goes onto become a massive hit, sung by a broken hearted Jessica, the one girl he really loved - as she found the song in his room the next day as she came to declare her love for him and inform him that his ex gf had been scaring her away with death threats but she doesnt care any more because she loves him. 

The song was called ‘What a Fucking Bitch’ and got to number 1 in 12 countries


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 15, 2008)

brilliant. inspired. geeeeeeenius


----------



## Madusa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hola, douchebags! 

Did I mention I'm on holiday from work this week and just about to head out for a swim? 

If not, I'll do so now. 

Have a good one!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 15, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Hola, douchebags!
> 
> Did I mention I'm on holiday from work this week and just about to head out for a swim?
> 
> ...



Well thanks for that Madusa, anyone else off work for the rest of this week who wants to come and gloat on here? Making the rest of the week even shitter for the rest of us fucking officebound caffeine addicted lemmings? 

Just kidding, have a nice time mate, hope the weathers nice for ya


----------



## Madusa (Apr 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2008)

Win


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 15, 2008)

officially. bored. i am


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2008)

me too... I keep buying things, which is bad 

only half hour or so to go in the office, but then another 2½  hours at college... I want a cider in the sun!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2008)

30 minutes to go..... 

Then in the car and off to the country


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 15, 2008)

people who go on about how busy they are all the time and take pride in working late (and then go on and on about it) piss me off 

that is all.


----------



## rennie (Apr 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> people who go on about how busy they are all the time and take pride in working late (and then go on and on about it) piss me off
> 
> that is all.



I don't do it cos I enjoy it you know.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> people who go on about how busy they are all the time and take pride in working late (and then go on and on about it) piss me off
> 
> that is all.



Init. Who's the real winner there eh? Them? Or the soul munching corporate slave merchants they work for? Mugs. Let em carry on I say. More dickhead-free time for us


----------



## Yetman (Apr 15, 2008)

rennie said:


> I don't do it cos I enjoy it you know.



You need to have more fun, go a bit wild some time, fuck responsibility for a few days and enjoy being alive.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 15, 2008)

I've just got back from a nice Carling lunch  I'm here til 8:30 tho'  but I have a fat bifta ready to smoke on the roof once I know markets have closed.

And there's a work jolly tonight  management card behind the bar.  w00t


----------



## Numbers (Apr 15, 2008)

w00t, leaving in 5.  time for a cheeky line before we hit the pub  to get drunk on management, thankfully they're all just like the boys so anything goes.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2008)

amazing how long it takes to shut down your computer when you've just emailed a grevience against a senior manager, and emailed them to tell them you have done it, and you have to walk past their office to leave

still, tomorrow ain't gonna drag - fireworks ahoy!!!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 16, 2008)

Numbers said:


> w00t, leaving in 5.  time for a cheeky line before we hit the pub  to get drunk on management, thankfully they're all just like the boys so anything goes.



Sounds like my sort of place to work, nice one!


----------



## Epico (Apr 16, 2008)

Meh, feeling a bit narky today.

I quite fancy a fight. Anyone got any call-centres they want calling?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 16, 2008)

I've had no lunch except 2 pints and some crisps and snickers bar and my stomach feels enormous 

What?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 16, 2008)

i've had a lovely day today! it's literally flown past


----------



## foo (Apr 16, 2008)

nice one dolls!  x

i haven't. it's been so so. lots of rubbish to write (and not just on here   )

i just got an email about Identity Cards and youth.....a pilot proposal.

it's on it's way folks! :-\


----------



## Relahni (Apr 16, 2008)

I haven't also.

Most of today, I have had to answer five phones, as my team mates were doing other stuff.

Oh well, the day is nearly done.  I'm offski very soon.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

grrrr just had some woman from one of our projects bending my ear about me simply trying to do my job 

other than that, all is well


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 17, 2008)

I am flying to Krakow tonight for five days, yet I will be at work all day. This day will officially never end.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2008)

No dragging for me as I am on holiday  

Sorry......


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2008)

go do holiday things then


----------



## Yetman (Apr 17, 2008)

Everybody here hates it. I don’t hate it as much as them cos I get paid more, do less hours and don’t have to do the monkey work but ffs its no fun being surrounded by people who hate every minute of their waking life.

There was a job advertised recently in a different company and 25 people from here applied for it. That’s fucking bad isn’t it.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

i am eating an orange (in colour and in flavour) lollipop. w00t.


----------



## Relahni (Apr 17, 2008)

I feel on good form today.  Day's not dragging at all.  I wish my assistant wasn't so shit though...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 17, 2008)

I have just played my hundredth hand of online bridge today, in celebration of rescheduling two deadlines to the end of the month. Mind you, it means I can't invoice anything for a while, but a period of starvation will do my lardy household no end of good.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been alone in the office all day, playing with my new laptop. I haven't done any real work, just a couple of emails and phone calls. I think I might be going mad!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

am suddenly in a very bad mood


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> am suddenly in a very bad mood



Smash your phone up!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 17, 2008)

i haven't stopped putting food in my mouth since i got into work this morning. So far today i've had oatcakes, ricecakes, 2 toasted sandwiches, a chocolate bar, an apple and a massive salad. 
I've been slightly less bored while i've been eating, but i've used all my food up now and will have to suffer the next hour and a half with nothing to munch on


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Smash your phone up!



good one. 

but i've just attacked my mac screen with my keyboard so i'd best not


----------



## baldrick (Apr 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> There was a job advertised recently in a different company and 25 people from here applied for it. That’s fucking bad isn’t it.


lol     did any of them get it?

i'm hungry _again_ and half an hour to go.  dunno what to cook for dinner either


----------



## Yetman (Apr 17, 2008)

baldrick said:


> lol     did any of them get it?
> 
> i'm hungry _again_ and half an hour to go.  dunno what to cook for dinner either



Yes. 1 

And dont make cauliflower cheese, whatever you do. Cant say why, just dont. And if you do, dont say I didnt warn you when what happens, happens. Thats my only word on the matter. Now go. Go on. Shoo.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 17, 2008)

Today I got bored and started googling words attached to the root 'badger'.

Badgerfart, badgersnot, badgercakes... All seem to be googleable.

As do crapcakes.

I heartily recommend this as a means of de-dragging days.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 17, 2008)

I got to work at 8am this morning and without paying attention all day, nor taking lunch my boss turned around and asked why wasn't I leaving, looked at the time and it was half 4 - jus like dat.  Fucking nuts.  It's been the fastest day in my entire working life 

Now I'm smoking weed at home


----------



## Yetman (Apr 18, 2008)

The only thing helping me get through today after last nights accidental messy one is the fact that while I’m here still gurning with eyes that feel like they’ve had all the moisture removed from them by being taken out and sucked dry by a toothless old hag, I know that somewhere dollys gal is lying on a toilet floor crying and wishing she had the energy to punch herself in the face for getting so wasted 

So its not all bad. Well, for me anyway 
Morning dolly


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> The only thing helping me get through today after last nights accidental messy one is the fact that while I’m here still gurning with eyes that feel like they’ve had all the moisture removed from them by being taken out and sucked dry by a toothless old hag, I know that somewhere dollys gal is lying on a toilet floor crying and wishing she had the energy to punch herself in the face for getting so wasted
> 
> So its not all bad. Well, for me anyway
> Morning dolly



heh. only just read this. and i have actually been asleep on two toilet floors this afternoon. FYI


----------



## Lea (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I'm going to bunk off work early and head down to the West End and catch a film before meeting up with friends later in the evening...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 18, 2008)

...then check out Grindhouse at the Prince Charles Cinema for £1.50.

so tired at work.
and i think i ate too much noodles during lunch.
feel like a beer. wish it was sunny. miss london summers.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 18, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> miss london summers.



yeh what happened to them huh??


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 18, 2008)

fuck me whens this fucking day/week gonna end!!!!!!!

i've had enough - and my tummys hurting 

and i have some big fat lines waiting for me at home


----------



## Lea (Apr 18, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> ...then check out Grindhouse at the Prince Charles Cinema for £1.50.
> 
> so tired at work.
> and i think i ate too much noodles during lunch.
> feel like a beer. wish it was sunny. miss london summers.



Thanks for that recommendation but will be meeting friends at 7.30 so wanted to catch a film by myself before that. Grindhouse is on too late at 7.45pm. Will go and watch the Orphanage as we dont get many foreign language films at my local cinema. 

I'm going to log off now and head down to the cinema...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 18, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh what happened to them huh??



is that why everyone is so miserable today?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 18, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> is that why everyone is so miserable today?



i reckon it might be. it's a crapy old day for sure


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2008)

Back in the office after my week's emforced bed rest.

One of my colleaues is off work with a headache. I am very sympathetic after last week's experience but can't help noticing how this headache often happens on a Monday or after the prolonged absence of someone else in the office.

There is no milk for coffee/tea and I am desperate for a drink 

One of my colleagues breath is so bad that it is making the office smell

It is such a joy to be back


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2008)

The milk has arrived! Hurrah 

But I am feeling very cold. Boo


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 21, 2008)

BORED very bored. 

oh well wfh tmw and in glasgow on weds so not too hideous a week


----------



## Yetman (Apr 21, 2008)

Theres something very familiar about today……feel like shit, tired, sore eyes, hiding from the boss, wishing I wasn’t here, envying all those people with jobs they enjoy, getting texts off mates saying exactly the same thing, same bastards eating the same shit drinking the same fucking coffofrapoccinolatte’s from the same tired old machine………OH YEAH. THAT’S IT. ITS BECAUSE TODAY IS EXACTLY THE SAME AS EVERY OTHER FUCKING MONDAY I’VE HAD FOR THE PAST 10 FUCKING YEARS.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 21, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Theres something very familiar about today……feel like shit, tired, sore eyes, hiding from the boss, wishing I wasn’t here, envying all those people with jobs they enjoy, getting texts off mates saying exactly the same thing, same bastards eating the same shit drinking the same fucking coffofrapoccinolatte’s from the same tired old machine………OH YEAH. THAT’S IT. ITS BECAUSE TODAY IS EXACTLY THE SAME AS EVERY OTHER FUCKING MONDAY I’VE HAD FOR THE PAST 10 FUCKING YEARS.



you have the power to make it different you know


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2008)

Just returned to the office for the first time since Tuesday last week and not liking it very much. Have too much to do for the day to drag but like any time out of the office I have come back to find all sort of odd changes have happened in just three working days. 

One (moron) person has been promoted 
One (lazy) person has resigned 
Several (long standing) members of staff are looking to resign 

I am plodding alon though, just dealing with people who want to moan and leaving messages for people who do not want to talk to me. Fairly standard and I will be running out the door at 17:30, not a second later!!!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> you have the power to make it different you know



I know mate.....and I will....soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2008)

Note to Ms. Can't Be Arsed of Ilminster

"Ilm" may be a well known abbreviation for Ilminster in your neck of the words but it isn't here in London (note, full name, not Lon or Ldn). Thank you for giving me the opportunity to waste 5 minutes of my time looking up your postcode so I could find out the town in which you live when it would simply have taken you a few seconds to add the letters 'inster' to your "Ilm" and saved me the bother!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2008)

Tired now..... 

Need sleep and food and beer and stuff


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 21, 2008)

i am so fucking tired. gahhh and have to go for dinner with the inlaws tonight  so tempted not to go, but well, that would be mean 

oh and also, i have to induct someone in a minute! this will be difficult, given that i can't muster even the will to speak this afternoon


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 21, 2008)

urghhhh i had a massive bean stew for lunch. It was yum but now my tummy hurts. I need a siesta to sleep it off. I might need a trip to the toilets for a nap. 
Apart from that today is pretty shit but it isn't dragging bcos i've been busy writing an application for another job


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2008)

I swear it's taken an hour for the minute hand to move 15 minutes on our clock


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2008)

Coming into the last two hours now but get the feeling it is going to drag like no previous two hours in my life. I guess that my tired condition and the three pints absorbed at lunchtime has not helped my mood.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2008)

Into my last hour now and have completely mislaid any sense of motivation or, indeed, caring.

I just want to go home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2008)

23 mins... tick, tick, tick.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 21, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> 23 mins... tick, tick, tick.



 hehe, i cant wait to go home - feels like its never ending specially after abit of a bender over t'weekend - sunday included

i wonder if my collegues notice that i seem to have a cold every monday


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> i wonder if my collegues notice that i seem to have a cold every monday


 no-one here notices my sniffles


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2008)

Getting close but not able to escape until 17:30 as usual.... 

Just fucked up royally as well and faxed a client a email containg the words 'lets sue them' from my MD
Could get ugly


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 21, 2008)

Gosh that does sound messy badgers, hope it just gets forgotten!

I'm off home now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2008)

La la la la la la la la!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2008)

Bad nights kip last night
Stupid meeting at 09:30

I get the feeling this thread will be getting some action today


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 22, 2008)

working from home, working from home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*sings*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> working from home, working from home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *sings*



Shut up you!

So much milk here today I could bathe in it  

Also have found out that last week, including my holdidayu day which I didn't kind of take 'cos I wasn't well, has been put down as medical. Result!

Back is aching though and I have quite a lot to do...so why am I posting on here when I should be working. Errr


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2008)

Stealth mode/

So yeah had a warning yesterday about being on the internet all day and playing games and fucking around on forums when I should be doing work so wont be on here much any more. The fascist hooooonters 

I’ll be on this thread in spirit though, much, much more than usual 

/stealth mode


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2008)

Just had a meeting, the purpose of which was to tell us what we already knew. 
We have another meeting tomorrow to cover the same thing again.

We could have been 'Brainstorming' new ideas but had to make do with just a 'thought-shower' to keep the employees suffering from brain disorders happy


----------



## aqua (Apr 22, 2008)

B
O
R
E
D


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2008)

Could go for lunch now but gonna hang on till later..... 

Might waste it at my desk posting here and stuff.
It is sunny outside though so should be strolling in the park or something. 
Maybe I should bring a book to work as Wandsworth Park is only two minutes walk away.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2008)

COME ON HALF FIVE!!!!!! 
Sunny outside and my eyes are starting to bleed staring at this screen now!! 

Rushing to the pub, then on to a gig, then home to sleep like a baby!!


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 22, 2008)

*yawns*


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 22, 2008)

I think its EVIL making us work when it's finally sunny and warm outside. 
I'll be in the gym later so won't even get a chance to see any proper sun


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2008)

Inside the magic (but slow moving) last half hour now... 

Already had too many coffees, smokes, toilet breaks and personal phone calls to push it any further...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2008)

Can I go home yet?


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 23, 2008)

I just had a macaroni cheese ready meal from Tesco. Now the plastic box is sitting on my desk.

I'm so bored it's silly.

Time for a fag.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2008)

Fucking kill me.... 

The most hated person in this office has just been promoted to manager. 
Does not affect me but will affect some of my colleagues in a really bad way. 

Officially nobody knows but we all do and it is being announced at 3pm today. 
We just had a 'meeting' at the pub and have planned our reactions to the news. 

One bloke is resigning 
One bloke is going to sigh loudly and look away
One is going to offer a stony faced 'well done' 
One is going to just ignore it and ask about upgrading our CRM system 
One is going to stare at his feet 

Should be a fun meeting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fucking kill me....
> 
> The most hated person in this office has just been promoted to manager.
> Does not affect me but will affect some of my colleagues in a really bad way.
> ...



(((Badgers and his colleagues))) - which one will be your reaction.

I quite like the stony faced "Well done" becaue I think you can probably add just the right amount of sarcasm to the phrase without it being rude enough for someone to complain about


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((Badgers and his colleagues))) - which one will be your reaction.
> 
> I quite like the stony faced "Well done" becaue I think you can probably add just the right amount of sarcasm to the phrase without it being rude enough for someone to complain about



Painful office nonsense but I guess it keeps this thread alive! 

I will be 'ignoring it and ask about upgrading our CRM system'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> *Painful office nonsense but I guess it keeps this thread alive! *
> 
> I will be 'ignoring it and ask about upgrading our CRM system'



All too familiar with that


----------



## rennie (Apr 23, 2008)

I just fucked up with one of our most important clients. And the whole top management know about it. I'm fucked.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2008)

I know work is tough but I really HATE incompetence at work. 
Sadly I seem to be surrounded by it right now and it does not look like going away! 

I really need to leave this place but want to take my time over it. 
I have masses of work in May but things will be a bit easier in June/July. 
Gonna try to get some courses booked, my CV polished up and start putting the feelers out.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 23, 2008)

rennie said:


> I just fucked up with one of our most important clients. And the whole top management know about it. I'm fucked.




what happened? have some brackets ((((rennie))))


----------



## aqua (Apr 23, 2008)

really BORED

like really

I mean deathly bored

gah


----------



## rennie (Apr 23, 2008)

I insterted something partially wrong into a report that went to our most important client. I'll be lucky to keeo my job.


----------



## aqua (Apr 23, 2008)

(((((((rennie)))))))


----------



## rennie (Apr 23, 2008)

shit innit. But hey, at least the day ain't dragging no more.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2008)

Poor rennie  

Just escaped another pointless meeting 
About to get sued again which takes my total to 5 since March 2007 (of which I have won 5) 

But...................... 

NEARLY HOMETIME!!!!


----------



## Numbers (Apr 23, 2008)

rennie said:


> I just fucked up with one of our most important clients. And the whole top management know about it. I'm fucked.


Sorry to hear that rennie.  Hope it aint too bad a fallout.


----------



## rennie (Apr 23, 2008)

well, I'm still here. But it looks bleak.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone you can approach to see if there will be consequences?


----------



## rennie (Apr 23, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Anyone you can approach to see if there will be consequences?



The boss I guess... he's as worried as me.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 24, 2008)

Good luck for today rennie.

However bad it gets, once the clock gets to five you can go home, and they can't do anything to you there.

(I always find that comforting when I'm in trouble at work)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

Poor rennie.... 

I have been in similar situations in the past and the 'not knowing' is often worse than dealing with the shit. 
I had it at a previous company when I had a serious falling out with my manager but had to wait 3 days for the disciplinary. 

Over the three days I totally cleared all web history, emails, desk, filing and stuff so I could just walk straight out of the office if the worst case outcome arose. It did not but I quit a couple of weeks later which felt nice!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 24, 2008)

Hope all goes well today rennie - be thinking of you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't think I can make it to the end of the day; the info we were promised on our restructure has been put off til tomorrow (been waiting since December for this!); so many people are 'working from home' today... the place is a ghost town and I've got no work to do!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't think I can make it to the end of the day; the info we were promised on our restructure has been put off til tomorrow (been waiting since December for this!); so many people are 'working from home' today... the place is a ghost town and I've got no work to do!



Write a short story? 

It is odd when stuff like this is hanging over you. We have changes ahead in my company but no information is being put forward, just lot's of secretive meetings and stuff. 

I am not worried about my job especially but there is no doubt that my industry is in the serious shit right now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2008)

Tbh, I'm not worried about my job, don't really want to be here anymore... more worried that I won't be eligible for redundancy, and just end up leaving here without a penny 

Short story.... hmmm.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tbh, I'm not worried about my job, don't really want to be here anymore... more worried that I won't be eligible for redundancy, and just end up leaving here without a penny



That is a worry... 

I would prefer to just stay where I am for the short to mid-term. 
If I left I would not get a penny but do think it might motivate me to find a more rewarding job (been said before) or make some other changes I keep putting off. 

It is sad that companies do not value employee morale more in so many cases. We have had so many people taking sick days and stuff recently but nothing is said or done. 



BiddlyBee said:


> Short story.... hmmm.



Something about an elephant and a balloon?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> It is sad that companies do not value employee morale more in so many cases. We have had so many people taking sick days and stuff recently but nothing is said or done.


It is sad... _sickness_ has rocketed here and no-one cares, I've stopped caring. Some people think they're dragging it on for this long so that people get so pissed off they just leave before the redundancy notices (will save the co. a fair wedge in pay outs) 5 people have jumped ship already 



> Something about an elephant and a balloon?


----------



## innit (Apr 24, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> It is sad... _sickness_ has rocketed here and no-one cares, I've stopped caring. Some people think they're dragging it on for this long so that people get so pissed off they just leave before the redundancy notices (will save the co. a fair wedge in pay outs) 5 people have jumped ship already



That sounds horrible   hope you all get some answers soon, it's definitely worth hanging in there until you find out if you get a pay out but it must be really demoralising going in there every day.

At least you can escape to urban for a nice chat.  Post us your short story later


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> It is sad... _sickness_ has rocketed here and no-one cares, I've stopped caring. Some people think they're dragging it on for this long so that people get so pissed off they just leave before the redundancy notices (will save the co. a fair wedge in pay outs) 5 people have jumped ship already



Staff are a companies most valuable asset

We have lost two staff and have three actively job hunting at the moment 
As we are a company of only sixteen it has a pretty big effect 
The cost (money and time) of recruiting new staff is pretty high 
As the staff reduce the level of service reduces to customers


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Staff are a companies most valuable asset
> 
> We have lost two staff and have three actively job hunting at the moment
> As we are a company of only sixteen it has a pretty big effect
> ...


If only management realised this.



Badgers said:


>


That's not far off the pic I just doodled


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

The drag factor is now starting to kick in but the thunder outside is a slight distraction!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 24, 2008)

Dear god I am SO bored! Really. SO BORED


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

Going for the late lunch break today to kill some of the afternoon...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I am about to waste my entire day.

I cant bring myself to go to the Library to do my last piece of work.

I cant even really bring myself to get started here either.

I am just stuck between things to do.

I need my haircut.

I need to go foodshopping.

I really need to just sort out these last little bits of work.

I think I might just go and lie on my bed and read books until its time to cook my tea.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm spending most of today trying to clone the hard disc on my laptop.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I need to go foodshopping.



Why not do it on the company's time?

I managed to waste an hour yesterday by logging onto Sainsbury's and doing the weekly shop online! They should deliver at 10am on Saturday, so I won't have to struggle on the bus with loads of bags of shopping


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am a student


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am a student



Ah! That explains why you need to go to the library


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 24, 2008)

Having just eaten a packet of crisps, a packet of mini-cheddars and a banana I am now a little less bored than I was. Just fatter and with no food left


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 24, 2008)

New hard disc now has 27 per cent of the data from the old one. Hopefully the hidden partition is being copied.

I've eaten the cheese sandwich and mars bar now. We've got Magic FM on the radio and it's sending me to sleep.

My boss has gone for another poo.

Disaster: someone just asked me to do some work.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

I had a good solid poo earlier, not sure where it ended up on The Bristol Stool Scale though. 

Office is like a morgue right now, people talking about the gym and facebook which I find fascinating.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a really long poo! 8 minutes so far!

I wonder if he fell asleep?

Update: he's back now. That was a 20 minute poo, but he was reading Private Eye.

Another update: the hard disc transfer failed. It didn't back up the hidden IBM partition.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

Haggling with people is appalling, especially when we REALLY need the money and I am dealing with big hideous corporations. 

Okay, here goes......


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

Bastard!!


----------



## Epico (Apr 24, 2008)

This day really is dragging...

I can't even be bothered to drink tea anymore.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

Epico said:


> I can't even be bothered to drink tea anymore.




Get out of Britain right NOW!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2008)

My short story (with not many words ):






Wasted a few mins though and made me smile ; went out for lunch - another hour down; think I'll eat my kitkat and head home.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 24, 2008)

i am so so bored.......my desk has a mountain of paper...3 letters started on my screen, jobs i really need to do, about 15 folders littering the floor around my desk, stuff to order online, engineers to chase -  e.fucking.t.c

...and my colleague who is preggaz has put the electric heater on full there is no windows that open and shes by the door and moans coz shes cold.

whilst i feel weak and listless coz i cant breath


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 24, 2008)

Ooo lovely piccy biddly

e2a ; i am currently munching on a magnam caramel ice cream lolly


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

Great pic isn't it? 

Not too long left now but tick, tock, tick, tock....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Too early for this thread?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2008)

No... you only got hour and half til pub though ey?


----------



## Lea (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Too early for this thread?



No not too early. I've had nothing to do all morning and it looks like that for the rest of the day. Thinking of bunking off after lunch time but I almost got caught out last time I did this so had better not. Maybe I'll leave an hour earlier this afternoon...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> No... you only got hour and half til pub though ey?



I know, it is keeping me sane....


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2008)

God, I could do with a pint!


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

Meh.........so much to do and soooo little enthusiam.  I'm only here for the pub lunch...........is it time for the pub lunch yet?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 25, 2008)

I’m going to the pub at 12 which was a STUPID IDEA cos everyone else is going at 1 and I’m going with just one lad cos js odfjavod  fIOH FUCKIT


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not allowed pub at 12


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

Pub................................snore


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

I am going with my married but blatently gay colleague at 12 today. 
I hope he does not think it is a 'date' or anything!!!! 

In other fascinating news I have just eaten a ham and egg sarnie which I give a 4/10


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ha ha, such a typical straight man comment!!  Love it!

Ham and egg?  I'm having sausage and mash when I get to pub.............pub.....


----------



## Kidda (Apr 25, 2008)

aghhhhhhhh

just two of us in

she doesnt like to talk AT ALL

she doesnt like the radio on because she doesnt get ''young'wans music''

she doesnt breath in an interestingly loud hip hop beatbox way

she just tap tap taps and types all day 

6 Hours. Two of us. In a SILENT office.

I now know what insanity feels like.


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm here all day if you want entertaining 

I'm just bored, I'm bored because I have 2 assignments to do, a 10000  word report to write as well as my other work

so in rebellion I'm skiving  and playing on the internet


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> Ha ha, such a typical straight man comment!!  Love it!





Ha ha ha ha.... 

That was a bit of a slur on my part. 
In reality he is the _campest_ straight man I have ever met (or so he would have me think)


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I’m going to the pub at 12 which was a STUPID IDEA cos everyone else is going at 1 and I’m going with just one lad cos js odfjavod  fIOH FUCKIT



a date? you're going on a date with a lad from work? lovely, do have fun, though i had no idea you were gay. nothing wrong with gays mind, they all have such impecable taste in clothing


----------



## Kidda (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Ha ha ha ha....
> 
> That was a bit of a slur on my part.
> In reality he is the _campest_ straight man I have ever met (or so he would have me think)



whats it matter?

what you so threatened about?



Bet you wouldnt point out someones obvious ''straightness'' so why the other way round.

Up the bum, no babies.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

The gays, they're fabulous, I love them, I live with one in fact.

Very subversive though, watch out, he'll be in your knickers before you know it.

That was a joke by the way guys, I don't want to end up a case subject on the homosexuality thread!

Anyway......about my sausage and mash..........


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Kidda said:


> whats it matter?
> 
> what you so threatened about?
> 
> ...



I reserve the right to take the piss out of campness or gayness in anyone. 
If I did not then I would see that as discrimination as I take the piss out of everyone.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> I'm here all day if you want entertaining
> 
> I'm just bored, I'm bored because I have 2 assignments to do, a 10000  word report to write as well as my other work
> 
> so in rebellion I'm skiving  and playing on the internet



i keep thinking i should start my dissertation.

I have a book and everything. Ive even pilfered white paper from the printer to make spider diagrams and speech bubbles of academic greatness

but errm yeah urbans winning for the time being.

You decided if your going to be a MA or a PHDonealotofworkguv yet?


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2008)

I was never going to be an MA  an MSc or PhD. The decision depends on the 10,000 word report

you'd think I would have made a start wouldn't you


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

weird i made that gay yetman date reference without reading any other recent posts on this thread. must have picked up some gay vibes off it or something. ver strange, i'm sure you'll all agree


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

'This gay is really dragging' could be the new thread title or would that offend the 'sexually curious'? 

I forget how it all works these days but feel sure that somebody, somewhere has been offended


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow....you must be psychotic....uh, sorry, psychic!!


----------



## Kidda (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I reserve the right to take the piss out of campness or gayness in anyone.
> If I did not then I would see that as discrimination as I take the piss out of everyone.





Oh thats alright then. 

Next time someone calls me a faggot ill be reminded that its ok because theyve probably just discriminated against someone else as well.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> 'This gay is really dragging'



dragging what?! sounds like dirt!


----------



## Kidda (Apr 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> I was never going to be an MA  an MSc or PhD. The decision depends on the 10,000 word report
> 
> you'd think I would have made a start wouldn't you



whens it due?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Kidda said:


> Oh thats alright then.
> 
> Next time someone calls me a faggot ill be reminded that its ok because theyve probably just discriminated against someone else as well.



Yes quite, that will be great and stuff or something


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> dragging what?! sounds like dirt!



Dragging badger back to his lair for a good........cup of tea


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> Dragging badger back to his lair for a good........cup of tea



Tea is for wimps (sorry if I just offended anyone with weak muscle tone) 

I am off to the pub to slag off work in RL


----------



## Kidda (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yes quite, that will be great and stuff or something



homophobia normally is  

4/5 of us try and kill ourselves due to it and most of that is small little comments that people dont seem to see can be quite offensive.

what a difference a gay makes aye.


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2008)

Kidda said:


> whens it due?




I can't bring myself to say


----------



## Kidda (Apr 25, 2008)

cant be worse than mine

gwan when is it


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2008)

ideally 5 days time


----------



## Kidda (Apr 25, 2008)

10,000 words in 5 days time?

erm 

you'll be fine. you wont sleep but you'll be fine


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tea (I don't care what Badgers says) and double deckers is what got me through writing my dissertation.  I swear I didn't sleep for a week


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 25, 2008)

Gave my notice yesterday and today I feel strangely unmotivated. One of the first things my supervisor did, was to email me a list of procedures that I've got to write before I leave. One of the most interminable boring tasks known to man, no one gave me procedures when I did these jobs. Even surfing the web is boring


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2008)

Kidda said:


> 10,000 words in 5 days time?
> 
> erm
> 
> you'll be fine. you wont sleep but you'll be fine


It won't happen, there is just no way it can  the writing bit isn't the problem, its the reading I have to do


----------



## Kidda (Apr 25, 2008)

Your super aqua super aqua can do anything.

super aqua never thinks she can do the things she does but everyone else knows she can

so when the deadline comes super aqua will hand it in, collapse and then drink a shedl oad of gin trying to figure out how the hell she did it

and everyone around her will giggle and throw jelly tots at her head 

 

shes gone to a meeting. i have the office to myself 

((((MUSIC))))


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Landlord of the local bought us beer, it was a nice lunch!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Landlord of the local bought us beer...



maybe he was coming on to you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 25, 2008)

Post has just arrived but is still hanging around on the bosses desk waiting to be distributed  HURRY UP. I want to see what I've got to do/ignore this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> maybe he was coming on to you?



Feels like the whole world is today, it is pretty flattering to be fair.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Feels like the whole world is today, it is pretty flattering to be fair.



are you "on fire", so-to-speak?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

No longer 'on fire' sadly 

The flames are slowly fading as the brutal realisation that it is not 'nearly 5pm' but a lot earlier.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

in which case i suggest you set fire to your own head. afternoon'll pass much quicker, of that you can be sure


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

I might write a short story about a man and his dream of a three day working week....


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2008)

...and a balloon?


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I might write a short story about a man and his dream of a three day working week....



what? instead of setting fire to your own head?! well you're no adrenaline junkie, are you


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2008)

Fuck, arse and bollocks... my day just got worse 

This cheered me up for a bit though: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/04/22/ogc_logo/


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what? instead of setting fire to your own head?! well you're no adrenaline junkie, are you



That film with Johnny Depp put me off adrenaline for life..... 

Might call someone or something maybe.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## ethel (Apr 25, 2008)

i was going to leave at 4. i think i'm going to change that to 3. boreddd..


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

I am stuck here till 17:30 and not a second earlier... 

Wee and a fag should kill a few minutes though.

BRB


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oooooh, just came back from pub......buzzing a little, the sausage and mash was nice!  I'll be asleep by ....................Zzzzzzzz


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am stuck here till 17:30 and not a second earlier...
> 
> Wee and a fag should kill a few minutes though.
> 
> BRB



i have to work late. so there


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i have to work late. so there



Harsh.... 

I don't mind working late when I have stuff to do but Friday late finishes are nasty


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Harsh....
> 
> I don't mind working late when I have stuff to do but Friday late finishes are nasty



it will be relatively ok. an event which runs from 4.30 to 7.30. and it will be interesting too. i'll live


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Bought the new Billy Bragg album... 
That should help the oppresed masses!!! 

If anyone is still awake I am also considering eating a banana even though I am full.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

i feel sick now. brilliant


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 25, 2008)

go and have a pint, i find it cures all known feelings of nausea.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

i can't really. but thanks for the suggestion. i think i might eat some crisps instead


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh oh oh oh!!!!!!............no, I forgot....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i can't really. but thanks for the suggestion. i think i might eat some crisps instead


and what's the natural beverage of choice when eating a delicious packet of salty crisps then?

you knows it. a refreshing pint of chilled lager. gwan dolly, ykwims


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG im so feaking bored i've read allthe internet help me!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

I might join The Church of Scientology or something...


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

me dun like larger


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 25, 2008)

i have neck ache.
the heat in this office is getting to me.
bored. randy. and can't be fucked.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Still holding back on eating that banana, it is a struggle... 

Life is a hunt


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> me dun like larger


nice G&T then.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2008)

a bit hungover fp rthat tbh. a smooth glass of rioja would be better


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> a bit hungover fp rthat tbh. a smooth glass of rioja would be better


blimey, you're a hard one to please and no mistaking  

anyways, that's me done for done, i'm p.o.e.t.s so see you lovely people laters


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nearly nearly nearly hometime!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Just had an interesting and amusing telephone interviewee: 

Applying for a sales role in London 

Told us his aim was to be working in Dubia 
Told us he hated his last manager 
Told us he wanted to get out of sales and into marketing 

He seems pretty suitable


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2008)

1 min....


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just had an interesting and amusing telephone interviewee:
> 
> Applying for a sales role in London
> 
> ...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i have to work late. so there



awww poor dolly

I'm at home, I'm now officially ON HOLIDAY 

You could fucking _kill_ my smug bastard self, couldn't you?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Piss, tidy desk, put on coat, and outta here....


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 25, 2008)

seven minutes. I'm off to get changed.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
come on


----------



## Numbers (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you guys have to arrive on time and leave on time?

I mean, if my shift is 8 to 4:30, I don't actually have to get there for 8, and if it's slow come 4 o'clock, or before even, I don't have to stay.

iykwim.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Do you guys have to arrive on time and leave on time?



Pretty much fixed to 09:00 - 17:30 for me, although I do get a teeny bit of flexibility. My work is all B2B stuff so anytime invested outside of these hours is mainly just catching up on emails/admin. 

Today is not going too slowly so far, still a bit bleary eyed but no different from most Mondays.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Do you guys have to arrive on time and leave on time?
> 
> I mean, if my shift is 8 to 4:30, I don't actually have to get there for 8, and if it's slow come 4 o'clock, or before even, I don't have to stay.
> 
> iykwim.



Our office hours are 9.30am-5.30pm with an hour for lunch, however, that hour is 'flexible' and can extend to an hour and a half .

However I have an arrangement to work 9.30pm to 4.30pm which means I essentially work through my lunch (though i do have a short break) so I am pretty much fixed to the office chair/phone/mug of tea during that time.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm supposed to work from 9am to 5.30pm, but often get in at 9.10 to 9.15am. Can sometimes leave early to go to the pub, if the boss says it's ok, and Friday lunchtimes can sometimes go on for a long time...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

12:00 or 14:00 lunch today.... 

Hmmmmm?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2008)

Short day today, leaving at 3.30pm for the dentist... but the day is still dragging like a bastard!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 28, 2008)

bored as fuck already. eaten me sandwich an all, so nothing to look forward to. i will be leaving early though, so i guess the thought of that will get me through somehow


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

Gone for the late lunch today to try and shorten the afternoon somewhat. 

Day is fecking dire so far and only mildly improved by the arrival of new Billy Bragg and Levellers CD's just now. Office is a bit like a morgue but slightly quieter, and my eyelids are pretty heavy already. 

Quick smoke and coffee I reckon.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2008)

Suddenly feel really knackered. May try to revive myself with a banana - fnarr, fnarr. See, even my double entendres are tired


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 28, 2008)

Bored, bored, bored. Work so far has consisted of three phone calls and one email.

I've spent most of the morning looking for a new job.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I've spent most of the morning looking for a new job.



There is a fair bit of that going on around me and I am mulling the possibility on a day to day basis at the moment. I think that I would rather hang tight until the summer months but will see what happens around me.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 28, 2008)

just bought some new GHDs. oh the sweet joy that will come from being able to straighten my hair once more fills me with a nervous excitement that is quite frankly making the afternoon fly by


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 28, 2008)

La de da de da de da!!!!!!  I'm ssssssooooooooo bored.  Someone must entertain me!!

I might straighten my hair just for fun when I get home..........

How sad am I?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

Apathy, call on me
Call on me, Apathy
Come and see me
I'm the same boy I used to be


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> just bought some new GHDs. oh the sweet joy that will come from being able to straighten my hair once more fills me with a nervous excitement that is quite frankly making the afternoon fly by


Where did you buy them from dolly? I need to get some.


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Apathy, call on me
> Call on me, Apathy
> Come and see me
> I'm the same boy I used to be



Was that my entertainment?  Pretty


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> Was that my entertainment?  Pretty



Score it out of ten...


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Score it out of ten...



Out of 10?

7.5 for effort
4 for composition
8 for prettiness

I suggest a smiley face to improve prettiness and sincerity to improve effort


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> Out of 10?
> 
> 7.5 for effort
> 4 for composition
> ...



Tough crowd!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 28, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where did you buy them from dolly? I need to get some.



oi got em from a website called 'the funky group' - cheapest new ones on the net. apparently


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Tough crowd!!



Always daaaahling, always!!  Lol!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> oi got em from a website called 'the funky group' - cheapest new ones on the net. apparently


Ta love, I'll have a look 

30mins til my day is done  but then have to go get a filling


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

Still two hours here but no filling required  

So tired, hot and bored though.... 
The weekend was nice but did not sleep enough, and have lots to do at home.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 28, 2008)

I've got two big, boring documents sitting on my desk that I'm supposed to skim through.

I can't get past the title page. They're sending me to sleep


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 28, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I've got two big, boring documents sitting on my desk that I'm supposed to skim through.
> 
> I can't get past the title page. They're sending me to sleep



don't read them. simple. just pretend you have


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

Barely been 20 minutes since my last post.... 

Need motivation and stuff


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 28, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> don't read them. simple. just pretend you have



I reckon that's the best course of action. The meeting won't be until later in the week anyway. 

(1hr 45mins and counting!)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Prefade (Apr 28, 2008)

Due to a combination of circumstances I am on my 15th straight day (or night) of working with two more to go until I hopefully get a day off. Whilst I've had my head down getting on with things and covering for everyone left right and centre, including an incident last week when I worked for 16 hours straight from 2pm to 6am without notice (hence the lack of days off) the entire office has been organised around me with less competent colleagues appointed to positions of responsibility and with brand new tasks added to my weekly workload without consultation. To add to that I was publicly bawled out on Friday due to being late for a meeting that was brought forward, notification of which I missed as I was absent from previous meetings owing to doing the emergency out of hours cover which prevented me from taking a scheduled day off earlier in the week. I can't remember the last time I was so pissed off with a job.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds like fun all over ^ ^ ^ 

Just checked my lottery tickets and looks like I will be working till at least Wednesday. 
My MD just stropped off early so the office is a little calmer but still no fun. 

Perhaps if we have a fire alarm or something it could be good?


----------



## Epico (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been feeling tired all day & dragging my heel a bit - now 17.00 & I've just woken up, just in time to go home.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

Dragging but less than 10 minutes to go now.... 

Shutting down applications slowly 
Tidying desk item by item


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 28, 2008)

Just a few minutes to go now!

(I think I read the whole of Urban today, from start to finish. Must find something to do tomorrow).


----------



## Numbers (Apr 28, 2008)

Red Stripe - check
Bifta - check
Ska playing - check

I finished at half tree today, thank feck.  Was up at 4am this morning.. I'm starting to wake up earlier and earlier, naturally too.  Means I go to bed at ridiculous hours tho', between 8 - 9 pm - wtf like.

I'm liking it tho' cos I'm up before the birds, and me own burd as it goes.


----------



## rennie (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm off. Woooho!


----------



## scifisam (Apr 29, 2008)

I clicked on to this thread out of curiosity because it had grown so big, and, like the commuter rant thread in transport, it provides me with an insight as to just why my friends - who mostly have office jobs - hate what they're doing. I'm so glad I can do what I do now.

Of course, I know there are good aspects to what you guys do, and I'm always jealous of those too. 



Prefade said:


> Due to a combination of circumstances I am on my 15th straight day (or night) of working with two more to go until I hopefully get a day off. Whilst I've had my head down getting on with things and covering for everyone left right and centre, including an incident last week when I worked for 16 hours straight from 2pm to 6am without notice (hence the lack of days off) the entire office has been organised around me with less competent colleagues appointed to positions of responsibility and with brand new tasks added to my weekly workload without consultation. To add to that I was publicly bawled out on Friday due to being late for a meeting that was brought forward, notification of which I missed as I was absent from previous meetings owing to doing the emergency out of hours cover which prevented me from taking a scheduled day off earlier in the week. I can't remember the last time I was so pissed off with a job.



Bejesus, that sounds awful. There must be something else.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

fuckin' fuel protests in Victoria!!!
loadsa and loadsa of trucks blowing their horns!!! 
fuckin' madness and can't speak to any of my clients!!!!!!

(good luck to em)


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, nice to see the thread is open so early!!  Good one lol!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2008)

7 hours to go...


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 29, 2008)

Am 40 minutes into my day and already bored to death. Have pretty much no work to do, but have to sit in an office full of other people all day pretending i'm doing something work related. Which is bloody hard when every 2 minutes someone is peering over my shoulder 

i also didn't cycle in today b'cos it was pouring with rain when i woke up. And of course once i'd squeezed onto the crowded smelly bus, the rain had cleared, it was warm and the sun had started to come out.  It would have been a great cycle in


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> i also didn't cycle in today b'cos it was pouring with rain when i woke up. And of course once i'd squeezed onto the crowded smelly bus, the rain had cleared, it was warm and the sun had started to come out.  It would have been a great cycle in


It'll be pissing down later


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 29, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> It'll be pissing down later



It bloody better be!!


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> It bloody better be!!



I shall be performing my highly effective raindance on your behalf Hellsbells!!!!!


----------



## Madusa (Apr 29, 2008)

Is it nearly time to go home yet??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Is it nearly time to go home yet??



I wish 

One of my colleagues is being such a bitchy fuckwit today and I can't stand it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

Not been too bad here so far. 

Possibly aided by the fact that I had a really good nights sleep and have lots of stuff to do. 
As usual I am looking forward to getting home, even if it is to an evening of housework!!!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 29, 2008)

I’ve got an evening of gardening, probably in the rain, planned 

The mrs is trying to convince me to have a wee session but fuck that, plants need a planting. Got my herbs in last night, now for the bulbs and the purple things I got from tesco last night. This fucking knotweed has taken over my whole front flower bed already though  I cant get rid of the shit. I’m just gonna stick some fake flowers on it and pretend its meant to be like that.

Pub in half an hour though. Looking forward to a nice long dragging tired afternoon of self hate and shameless crying


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Pub in half an hour though. Looking forward to a nice long dragging tired afternoon of self hate and shameless crying



Pub in a few minutes.... 

I plan to spend the afternoon arguing with customers who like to pay things late and lie to me and stuff. There may be tears, there may be blood, who can say 

Only three sleeps till Friday and the start of the long week, followed by the short week. Keeps hope alive and all that!


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 29, 2008)

I just bought a load of CDs from Amazon. 

I'm going to have to do some overtime soon or I'll be right in the shit


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh........my.......god.....I'm sooooo bored!!  Just finished my MCoys chargrilled beef crisps and now I want more


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 29, 2008)

ghds arrived. straightened hair. w00t


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

Pub was nice... 

Sitting there sipping Guinness and a gut from Bordeaux (who advised us he was 60) called Alan strolled in and strolled straight to our table, sat himself down and chatted away about himself and London. Quality stuff  

Now back in the office which is mostly empty and considering my next move.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

went to wasabi in victoria station and bought chicken yakisoba.
now eating japanese sesame crackers with homous. 
pigging out.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 29, 2008)

Bah


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Bah


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 29, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Bah



where have you been? we've been missing you on this thread!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 29, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> I shall be performing my highly effective raindance on your behalf Hellsbells!!!!!



I'm not very impressed by your raindancing skills. It's sunny now 
It better be raining by home time!!


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm not very impressed by your raindancing skills. It's sunny now
> It better be raining by home time!!



*Panics and steps up the manic jiggling she's been performing for the last 4 hours*

Ok.....Ok


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> ghds arrived. straightened hair. w00t


That were bloody quick... I think I might order me some today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

Come on... 

Lunch was nice but the afternoon drag is starting to make my eyelids heavy. 
Have had plenty to eat but want to eat more.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there a website where you can learn French or Spanish online?

I'd like to learn French


----------



## Lea (Apr 29, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Is there a website where you can learn French or Spanish online?
> 
> I'd like to learn French



You can do a simple French test with the BBC and then it gives you suggestions as to which course you could take. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/french/gauge/


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Is there a website where you can learn French or Spanish online?
> 
> I'd like to learn French



When I was finding out about the possibility of learning Malagasy (cos bugger-all CD-ROMs exist) I found a website where you sign up an become email pals with someone who speaks Malagasy and is trying to learn English.  It looked quite good although I haven't sigend up yet out of sheer laziness and time constraint!  Maybe you could look for something similar?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm presuming that's not the language of people from Malaga 
Where is it the language of?


----------



## Lea (Apr 29, 2008)

I think that it's Madagascar.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 29, 2008)

It turns out I'm rubbish at French. I've lost all my motivation. 

I might make myself some miso soup.


----------



## Lea (Apr 29, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> It turns out I'm rubbish at French. I've lost all my motivation.
> 
> I might make myself some miso soup.



Where do you buy your miso soup. I love miso soup and have been buying ones at Pret a Manger for lunch.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 29, 2008)

Lea said:


> Where do you buy your miso soup.



It was from the Waitrose in King's Road, reduced from 99p to 79p. It's lovely, and really low fat 

(The little sachets you put in hot water)


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

Lea said:


> I think that it's Madagascar.



Yup, Madagascar!

I'm going travelling in a couple of years and want to learn a bit of everything, it's only polite lol.  Luckily, most of the African countries I want to go to speak either Arabic or French. Bloody Madagascar lol!


----------



## Lea (Apr 29, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> It was from the Waitrose in King's Road, reduced from 99p to 79p. It's lovely, and really low fat



We dont have Waitrose where I live so I'm going to hunt in my local supermarkets so I dont have to go to Pret a Manger.


----------



## Lea (Apr 29, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> Yup, Madagascar!
> 
> I'm going travelling in a couple of years and want to learn a bit of everything, it's only polite lol.  Luckily, most of the African countries I want to go to speak either Arabic or French. Bloody Madagascar lol!




Do they not speak French in Madagascar? Being next door to Mauritius I would have thought they too speak French.


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

Lea said:


> Do they not speak French in Madagascar? Being next door to Mauritius I would have thought they too speak French.



I'm sure lots of them do, but they're really proud people which is part of the reason they have their own language.  I'd like to at least be able to hold a simple convo in Malagasy lol!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2008)

Lea said:


> I think that it's Madagascar.





becki1701 said:


> Yup, Madagascar!
> 
> I'm going travelling in a couple of years and want to learn a bit of everything, it's only polite lol.  Luckily, most of the African countries I want to go to speak either Arabic or French. Bloody Madagascar lol!


Oooh, nice one


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oooh, nice one



Ah fankoo my deah!!  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Lea (Apr 29, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> I'm sure lots of them do, but they're really proud people which is part of the reason they have their own language.  I'd like to at least be able to hold a simple convo in Malagasy lol!



Good for you! I always make a point in learning a few simple words when I go to a foreign country. It always seems polite and opens up conversation.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 29, 2008)

Lea said:


> We dont have Waitrose where I live so I'm going to hunt in my local supermarkets so I dont have to go to Pret a Manger.



http://www.tazakifoods.com/product/product.asp?id=139&p=1


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

Lea said:


> Good for you! I always make a point in learning a few simple words when I go to a foreign country. It always seems polite and opens up conversation.



Yeah definitely, gets you more respect too.  I just want to avoid the typical 'Brit Abroad' thing lol!!  The louder I shout the more likely you are to understand!!


----------



## Lea (Apr 29, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> http://www.tazakifoods.com/product/product.asp?id=139&p=1



Thank you for that link. I think that I have seen that brand in Tescos. I will have a hunt to see if they do miso soup.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

Inside the last two hours..... 
Feels a LONG time till the commute starts but better than it did first thing this morning


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 29, 2008)

Timesheets.

*yawn*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

Last half hour draws close and I shall be running to the train station


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2008)

11 mins to go  then another 2.5hrs at college


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

Walk
Train
Walk
Bus 
Shop
Walk
Home (about 19:00)


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 29, 2008)

7 minutes to go and bosses wife has foned to ask me to find out a shit load of different dates of stuff which means routing through loads of folders then filing them away - i'm supposed to leave at 5pm


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 29, 2008)

5 Minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

And like that....he's gone


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder if I get out and push, I can get my tube train home quicker.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm gonna  try and get a little squeeze today, I'm supposed to finish at 4:30 but am gonna push for a 3pm finish  but also take lunch. 

Officialdoms need to be done, i.e. I need to officially go and start drinking in prep' for the footie tonight.


----------



## Epico (Apr 30, 2008)

Good start to the day, I've just been accused of being Welsh - I've never been so insulted


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

AW, the Welsh are a lovely species!!


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm not very impressed by your raindancing skills. It's sunny now
> It better be raining by home time!!



Did it rain in time for you yesterday??  I tried my darndest!!  Lol


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

Too early to post? 

Already bored which is not good. 
Have a meeting in a minute which will last an hour at worst. 
Want the sandwich chick to arrive quickly and possibly even to bring a new filling choice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2008)

The office is freezing, one of my colleagues is in her monosyllabic mood - saying little or nothing, even when spoken to, and stompimg round the office - and I have some e-mails to write which I am still not sure how to word.

Net Result = Glumness


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 30, 2008)

Epico said:


> Good start to the day, I've just been accused of being Welsh - I've never been so insulted



 and what's wrong with being welsh then? 

Yes i am bored already tho i have stacks to do - what can i take to make me motivated? coffe aren't cutting the mootard


----------



## Kidda (Apr 30, 2008)

colleagues: lying feckin cunts who are a danger to themselves never mind other people 



i want my bed


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't seem to get going today.  I've loads planned to do and it's work I enjoy doing, but I can't seem to get started.

Perhaps I did have one too many glasses of wine last night after all.


----------



## LadyLDN (Apr 30, 2008)

That doesn't sound too good Kidda... 

I don't have that much to do at the moment and it's driving me to utter boredom. My mind is occupied with all things photography at the moment too - I wish I wasn't here today.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 30, 2008)

My hangover has almost gone now, but my addiction to ebay is getting worse.

Just bid on two DVDs of Curb Your Enthusiasm, series one and two. 

I've been outbid on series two!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

Admin for the rest of the day... 
Typing reports, trying to recruit a temp... 
Template drafting...

Why is the pub calling me?


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 30, 2008)

I've got to do timesheets for two months, pull some data from a spreadsheet and read through two boring documents.

Instead, I'm in a cut-throat battle to secure a used DVD of a series I've already seen.

At least we're almost halfway through the week!


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm watching Constantine tonight!!  Yay!!!

And I'm having a pub lunch!!  Double-yay!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

Fucking CRM crapping shit fuck


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fucking CRM crapping shit fuck



*Soothes with a lovely back-rub*


----------



## Yetman (Apr 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fucking CRM crapping shit fuck



CRM?

I've got to take me fucking car to the fucking MOT centre now. Bastard. Coulda done with a few pintsof at the pub but I've got to sit in a smelly garage and wait for these clowns to try and skank me on some bullshit thing thats not even wrong with me facking mota guv.

Boss isnt in so not doing any work though. Swings and roundabouts init


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2008)

Today's not been too bad so far, just off for a fag, coffee and bit of cake  then an interesting union meeting and out to the caff for lunch!


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yetman said:


> CRM?
> 
> I've got to take me fucking car to the fucking MOT centre now. Bastard. Coulda done with a few pintsof at the pub but I've got to sit in a smelly garage and wait for these clowns to try and skank me on some bullshit thing thats not even wrong with me facking mota guv.
> 
> Boss isnt in so not doing any work though. Swings and roundabouts init



*Soothes with another lovely back-rub*


----------



## Thora (Apr 30, 2008)

I just finished an essay that isn't due in til the 15th May, and am dancing around laughing at my flatmate who is still working on one he has to hand in at 4pm 

I was late for work today - only woke up when my boss called me to ask if I was on my way


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm looking for some figures I thought I'd be able to find easily, and can't seem to find any at all.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 30, 2008)

Yetman said:


> CRM?



Customer relationship management. Salesforce, Portrait, Netsuite or MS CRM problems I'd imagine!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> oi got em from a website called 'the funky group' - cheapest new ones on the net. apparently


You're a bad influence dolly, but I'm a happy gal today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Customer relationship management. Salesforce, Portrait, Netsuite or MS CRM problems I'd imagine!



Customer relationship management system indeed.... 

I guess I am spoiled from working in more technology focused companies before now. We use ACT! Application but ours is version 6.0 which is painful. I would prefer to use Netscape but our father (in an Austrian sense) company has another system they are 'giving' us soon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2008)

So very bored. Is it time to go yet?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 30, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> You're a bad influence dolly, but I'm a happy gal today



yea! did you get from the same site??? 

mine of five years broke a couple of weeks back - i was naturally devastated but i think it was actually worth it - the new model is quite simply w00t


----------



## Yetman (Apr 30, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> *Soothes with another lovely back-rub*



MMmmmmmmmm.....nice 



ChrisFilter said:


> Customer relationship management. Salesforce, Portrait, Netsuite or MS CRM problems I'd imagine!



whoooosh.....I dont even want to know what any of that shit means.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Customer relationship management system indeed....
> 
> I guess I am spoiled from working in more technology focused companies before now. We use ACT! Application but ours is version 6.0 which is painful. I would prefer to use Netscape but our father (in an Austrian sense) company has another system they are 'giving' us soon.



You mean Netsuite?

ACT! is old skool, like happy shopper  Not surprised it's annoying you.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

Tiresome shit here.. 

Feeling grumpy, wanna argue with people online or something.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 30, 2008)

we havent even got ACT, i've been nagging them for some sort of managing program for ages - our files/puter the lots is mashup


----------



## jonH (Apr 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Tiresome shit here..
> 
> Feeling grumpy, wanna argue with people online or something.



that's coz you were brought up bad


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

jonH said:


> that's coz you were brought up bad



Ok, I think that pink bananas are a great idea!!!  Argue away biatch


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ooooops!!  Quoted the wrong one...that was supposed to be Badger lol!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> You mean *Netsuite*?



WHS ^ ^ 

I hate applications that freeze and crash


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 30, 2008)

i have to do a six month review in a sec. man i soooo can't be arsed... 

maybe if i sack him now i won't have to do it? hehe 

(that was a joke btw, before i'm flamed to death by boss hating beans! )


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Thora (Apr 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i have to do a six month review in a sec. man i soooo can't be arsed...
> 
> maybe if i sack him now i won't have to do it? hehe
> 
> (that was a joke btw, before i'm flamed to death by boss hating beans! )



That's you first against the wall I'm afraid


----------



## zenie (Apr 30, 2008)

Thora said:


> That's you first against the wall I'm afraid


 innit

Chegs goes out with a manager how does that work then? 

I feel shit, period pain, want to go home have eaten enough to support a third world country and I'm tired. 

tick tock


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

Jesus suffering fuck.. 
This is the worst day for weeks and still nearly three hours to go!!! 

Just cleared a massive workload and the next one does not start for about two weeks. There is loads to do but none of it is interesting..... Thank the Lord L. Ron Hubbard that we have a three day weekend ahead!


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 30, 2008)

poo time!

ETA: My boss had a 14 minute poo today. He left Private Eye in the cubicle.

Meanwhile, someone has just reminded me to do my timesheets, and I still haven't started reading the two boring documents for tomorrow's meeting.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yea! did you get from the same site???
> 
> mine of five years broke a couple of weeks back - i was naturally devastated but i think it was actually worth it - the new model is quite simply w00t


Yep (did a quick search and they were the cheapest). I been borrowing zenie's... but her hair's grown back now, so had to buy my own


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> poo time!
> 
> ETA: My boss had a 14 minute poo today. He left Private Eye in the cubicle.
> 
> Meanwhile, someone has just reminded me to do my timesheets, and I still haven't started reading the two boring documents for tomorrow's meeting.



I just had poo time......it was gooooood


----------



## Yetman (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish I could just poo all day long


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 30, 2008)

For some reason I find it satisfying to tell random people across London that my boss is going for a poo. He'll never know!


----------



## Lea (Apr 30, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> For some reason I find it satisfying to tell random people across London that my boss is going for a poo. He'll never know!



Do you deliberately time his poos or is it that you just happen to notice the time when he goes in and then comes out of the loos? What a strange thing to do.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 30, 2008)

Lea said:


> What a strange thing to do.



I know! I'm going mad. I've only done it twice (including today). I should probably stop though.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

On a purely self indulgent, capitalist note it looks like I have brought more money into this company than any of my colleagues this month. That will make me 'golden-boy' for the third month running so perhaps I deserve a payrise or something? 

Or a shorter working week


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> On a purely self indulgent, capitalist note it looks like I have brought more money into this company than any of my colleagues this month. That will make me 'golden-boy' for the third month running so perhaps I deserve a payrise or something?
> 
> Or a shorter working week


Or a new pair of trainers?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 30, 2008)

Or a pat on the head and a 'good work kid' from the boss


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

Trainers would do, or a bigger TFT screen would suffice. 

My boss just sits in his office with gout leaking from his pores and shouting obcenities at us grebbs, no chance of a pat on the head there!!! 

I am easily pleased really


----------



## zenie (Apr 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> My boss just sits in his office with gout leaking from his pores and shouting obcenities at us grebbs, no chance of a pat on the head there!!!


 
Oh come on, give me a job, I could be the goldigger to finish him off, then you could take control of the company 

mwhahahahaha 

1 hour


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

zenie said:


> Oh come on, give me a job, I could be the goldigger to finish him off, then you could take control of the company
> 
> mwhahahahaha
> 
> 1 hour



He is a little 'old-school' in a sort of Father Jack meets Ken Bates both in actions and appearance. In fact he is slightly drunker, more of a letch, more ruthless and greedy!! 

It is amusing at times but can be pretty ugly! 

I reckon you could fend him off though babes


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

Fifteen minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> Fifteen minutes!!!!!!!



You slovenly 'Five O'Clock Part Timers' really piss me off


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 30, 2008)

I work shifts and generally when doing the day shifts it never drags. Our problem at the moment is trying to fit in breaks ...most of us eat a sandwhich on the hop as otherwise we wouldn't be getting home on time ! I'm waiting for next staff meeting or chance to speak with manager bout this...but he is never around...and the monthly staff meetings we have had for years now seem at best quarterly since he joined us.

In 2 weeks I will be doing six weeks on nights....9pm-7.25am...and pretty much every hour after midnight drags


----------



## Yetman (Apr 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> You slovenly 'Five O'Clock Part Timers' really piss me off



ISNT IT 

Half five here, spose its cos I start at 9.30 but tonight Matthew, I'm going to be fucking off early cos the boss has already gone home


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2008)

i have had a good day as i wasn't in work - had a job interview this morning, which went well      - <fingers crossed> then lunch and a few pints - then a snooze this afternoon, why can't every day be like this?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 30, 2008)

20 minutes to go and i'm here on my own

tidied my desk           - check
made rollie                - check
had a potter about     - check
bagged up mail          - check

put my pens all nice and hidden (bloody engineers)
do fiddley urban post to suck up more minutes

just got to transfer phones, have a wee, turn off my mad usb lightening electric thingy
Leave work, collect little man from after school club, go home, make cuppa, have a tidy up and hoover, then cook dinner, get tomorrows stuff ready (school and work) and the rest of the bollox that i have to do  


and delete browsing history 
took me ages to this post and now there is 8 mins to go and an engineer has called for me to find accomodation in bloody exmouth!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i have had a good day as i wasn't in work - had a job interview this morning, which went well      - <fingers crossed> then lunch and a few pints - then a snooze this afternoon, why can't every day be like this?


Fingers crossed here for you marty


----------



## zenie (Apr 30, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> Fifteen minutes!!!!!!!


 
 Half an hour here!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2008)

zenie said:


> Half an hour here!!!


 an hour here!

(although I've not actually got any work to do )


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

Urban, my PC, my mobile and GMT are all showing different times 

I have at least 28 minutes of this SHIT


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> You slovenly 'Five O'Clock Part Timers' really piss me off



Slovenly??  How roooood!!!!!!! 

Tee hee hee


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fingers crossed here for you marty



cheers, they said they'd tell me by friday, it's basically the same job i do now, but a better organisation, i think


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

2 Directors and the office manager now gone
1 Director ringing round trying to get insurance for his car
0 Motivation for me to stay for another 20ish minutes


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 30, 2008)

zenie said:


> innit
> 
> Chegs goes out with a manager how does that work then?



oh the sweet sweet irony! i mean, it's not like he's one himself or anything!!!!!


----------



## loud 1 (May 1, 2008)

we had not one customer in our shop from 9am till 2pm..


so we wrote a song called 'people in my steeple'

then we were busy till close...


----------



## matrix_22 (May 1, 2008)

it's 10 past nine and i have absolutley nothing to do - i have another 6.5 hours of this - it's been like it all week - i'm taking tomorrow off although i hate using my leave because its dead here and i'm bored


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

Too early to be in this thread but I am the same position as matrix_22 right now. 
I have stuff I _can_ do to fill my day but it is uninspiring at best. I might tidy all my desk drawers later 

Might make some frivalous calls to companies.


----------



## matrix_22 (May 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Too early to be in this thread but I am the same position as matrix_22 right now.
> I have stuff I _can_ do to fill my day but it is uninspiring at best. I might tidy all my desk drawers later
> 
> Might make some frivalous calls to companies.



I mentioned to my manager that i don't have much to do and he gave me a massive document to proof read and to check that it makes sense - i don't even understand what it's about


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

Heh.. 

All the company just called in for a mass bollocking. 
My team got held back after the meeting and were told to ignore it as it did not apply to us  

Politics, politics, politics....


----------



## zenie (May 1, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> oh the sweet sweet irony! i mean, it's not like he's one himself or anything!!!!!


 

Oh is he?! Ha!  (sorry I wasn't being bitchy btw!) 

Last day of work for the next 11!!! I think I need to crack on and get all my shit done super quick this morning so I can fuck about and make a packing list for tomorrow. 

Holidays FTMFW!!!!!!!


----------



## zenie (May 1, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> I mentioned to my manager that *i don't have much to do*


 
What the fuck did you do that for?


----------



## matrix_22 (May 1, 2008)

zenie said:


> What the fuck did you do that for?



yeah you would've thought i'd learnt my lesson by now  i asked for tomorrow off so was sorta trying to justify it and i'll never read this boring document by the end of the day - its sending me to sleep already


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> yeah you would've thought i'd learnt my lesson by now  i asked for tomorrow off so was sorta trying to justify it and i'll never read this boring document by the end of the day - its sending me to sleep already



Scan it and whack it on here, we will help you


----------



## Yetman (May 1, 2008)

zenie said:


> Oh is he?! Ha! (sorry I wasn't being bitchy btw!)
> 
> Last day of work for the next 11!!! I think I need to crack on and get all my shit done super quick this morning so I can fuck about and make a packing list for tomorrow.
> 
> Holidays FTMFW!!!!!!!



Forthemotherfuckingwinstyle 

I hate being at work when its sunny outside, makes me want to just tell everyone to go fuck emselves then sit outside on the grass drinking beer, smoking spliffs and waving at them through the window  

Then ask if I can come back in when it gets cold and dark 

Have a good one (you bastard)   x


----------



## matrix_22 (May 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Scan it and whack it on here, we will help you



 it's a government confidential thing - would be amusing to see my director's face if he saw it posted on Urban but I need my job too much


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2008)

Tick, tock, tick, tock... had to drag myself in today - don't think I'll make it to the end of the day (aiming for 4pm at the mo).


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

Pub now


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2008)

hmmm... snooker starts at 2pm - is that too early to leave?


----------



## matrix_22 (May 1, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tick, tock, tick, tock... had to drag myself in today - don't think I'll make it to the end of the day (aiming for 4pm at the mo).



i was sooo tempted to not come in today but it's gone mid-day and i leave at 3:45 and now have tomorrow off


----------



## becki1701 (May 1, 2008)

This is where my day will start to drag, I've had lunch and now the interminable slog to 5....although I have tomorrow off so YAY!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

Just went to the pub, listening to reggae and sipping Guinness and all seemed to be better with the world for about 20 minutes. 



Then our director walked in with a disgruntled member of staff for a 'pep talk' which meant the conversation had to be curtailed somewhat.


----------



## Yetman (May 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Then our director walked in with a disgruntled member of staff for a 'pep talk' which meant the conversation had to be curtailed somewhat.



Did he regruntle him?


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Did he regruntle him?



I am not sure yet but the best I feel we can hope for is a bygruntling at this stage.


----------



## Madusa (May 1, 2008)

it's my boss's birthday so there's chocolate cake in the office. Shame I dont like chocolate cake. 

Is it time to go home yet??


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

I might leave a little early tonight, just need to think of an excuse or something.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 1, 2008)

its all kicked off here!

turns out mrs boss (accounts) has been hiding letters say they owe 40 grand!(unpaid fine back in 2005)   small company so its hit hard - now mr boss has found out thats not the only debts shes hiding and there isnt a reason for it - money was in bank - kicked off today shes gone missing he's taken kids out of school apparently trash their house . not good vibes here at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I might leave a little early tonight, just need to think of an excuse or something.


Snooker?


----------



## Looby (May 1, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> its all kicked off here!
> 
> turns out mrs boss (accounts) has been hiding letters say they owe 40 grand!(unpaid fine back in 2005)   small company so its hit hard - now mr boss has found out thats not the only debts shes hiding and there isnt a reason for it - money was in bank - kicked off today shes gone missing he's taken kids out of school apparently trash their house . not good vibes here at all.



Oooh, crikey Daisy.  Is that Mrs Boss we met?


----------



## matrix_22 (May 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I might leave a little early tonight, just need to think of an excuse or something.



luckily I don't do it very often but when I do want to leave early I'll just ask and they'll say yeah ok  today's ended up busier then i thought it would and haven't really had time to read that boring document what with posting messages and stuff

40 minutes


----------



## Brainaddict (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

Fooking hell, all is not well in 'office-land' is it? 

You have my trivial moans beaten hands down


----------



## trashpony (May 1, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> its all kicked off here!
> 
> turns out mrs boss (accounts) has been hiding letters say they owe 40 grand!(unpaid fine back in 2005)   small company so its hit hard - now mr boss has found out thats not the only debts shes hiding and there isnt a reason for it - money was in bank - kicked off today shes gone missing he's taken kids out of school apparently trash their house . not good vibes here at all.



Bloody hell 

That's a bit shocking!


----------



## zenie (May 1, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> its all kicked off here!
> 
> turns out mrs boss (accounts) has been hiding letters say they owe 40 grand!(unpaid fine back in 2005) small company so its hit hard - now mr boss has found out thats not the only debts shes hiding and there isnt a reason for it - money was in bank - kicked off today shes gone missing he's taken kids out of school apparently trash their house . not good vibes here at all.


 

That's really weird. Hope it's not impacting on you sweetie.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> it's my boss's birthday so there's chocolate cake in the office. Shame I dont like chocolate cake.



 
You don't LIKE chocolate cake?! Are you human?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> its all kicked off here!
> 
> turns out mrs boss (accounts) has been hiding letters say they owe 40 grand!(unpaid fine back in 2005)   small company so its hit hard - now mr boss has found out thats not the only debts shes hiding and there isnt a reason for it - money was in bank - kicked off today shes gone missing he's taken kids out of school apparently trash their house . not good vibes here at all.


Does it mean you can go home early? 

(hope it's ok over there )


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

Still not even 4pm and nobody has quit or been fired yet!


----------



## zenie (May 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Still not even 4pm and nobody has quit or been fired yet!


 
well i dunno I just sent this complaint leetter off....



> Good afternoon
> 
> I have just received a telephone call on behalf of your firm from a gentleman called *******.
> 
> ...


 
I'm getting a *tad* pissed off with sales people atm.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

zenie said:


> I'm getting a *tad* pissed off with sales people atm.



You would hate me treacle...


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 1, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Oooh, crikey Daisy.  Is that Mrs Boss we met?


Uhuh! silly silly girl isnt she! Mad innit


trashpony said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> That's a bit shocking!





zenie said:


> That's really weird. Hope it's not impacting on you sweetie.


 well yeah it is coz theres only 3 in the office and we is in the middle of mr and mrs


BiddlyBee said:


> Does it mean you can go home early?
> 
> (hope it's ok over there)



no, was hoping so but we have to keep the engineers in order

Oh well - tis not my problem after 5pm 
feel sorry for Mrs boss but also well pissed coz if the company folds i only get 1 weeks wages which will be a big fucker

thanks for the thoughts all


----------



## zenie (May 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> You would hate me treacle...


 

yeh I can imagine you being a right slimey bastard 

I've had 4 read receipts so far, i hope this guy gets bollocked there's no need to be fuckin rude is there? 

Good luck Miss daisy, if they've got the money tp pay them I'm sure you'll be ok. Businesses usually have big overdraft facilities anyway


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

zenie said:


> yeh I can imagine you being a right slimey bastard



I prefer the term tenacious 




zenie said:


> Businesses usually have big overdraft facilities anyway



Less so these days babes


----------



## becki1701 (May 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> You would hate me treacle...



Oh No!!  You're a 'salesperson'!!  I could never do that....closest I came was being an Ann Summers party rep once.....surprisingly easy to sell vibrators to women..


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> Oh No!!  You're a 'salesperson'!!



A lot of my job is sales
It is a game, like most things in life 
Can be totally vaccuous, irritating and stuff 
Equally I pretty much get to choose what I do 

It can be sole destroying at times but most jobs are


----------



## moonsi til (May 1, 2008)

It can be sole destroying at times but most jobs are 

[/QUOTE]


waiting for trainers to arrive affecting your soul ?


----------



## Numbers (May 1, 2008)

I got a little bit battered last night with the missus watching the football so today was tough.

I fell asleep in our server room, went in, sat down, put my feet up and slept until 30 mins before I left, i.e. 1:30 to 4 

I was freezing when I woke up tho' cos of the air conditioning to keep all the servers cool.

Chinese & easy TV for a cpl of hours and then it's bed.  

I am a proper lightweight these days.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 2, 2008)

we have to get the computers out of the office like NOW!!!!!!!

bailiffs on way we think

wont be online today then

fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> we have to get the computers out of the office like NOW!!!!!!!
> 
> bailiffs on way we think
> 
> ...



Bugger... 

That is nasty!! 

I hope your job is okay MD


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2008)

Not good, Miss Daisy... sorry mate


----------



## Looby (May 2, 2008)

Oh shit Daisy, hope all is ok.  xxx


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

Where the fuck is the sandwich wench? 

My only report and the only other member of my department has not shown up for work or called in 
I have reports to write and submit which will kill an hour of my day but saving for the afternoon
Also my Friday pub lunch comrade has blown me out in favour of picking up GTA4 from town 
Still no fucking trainers either!!!! 

I am lost in a world of ghosts


----------



## Yetman (May 2, 2008)

I'm meant to be cleaning my car at lunch cos I'm selling it tomorrow but somehow I've been sucked into a pub lunch?? How did this happen!??


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm meant to be cleaning my car at lunch cos I'm selling it tomorrow but somehow I've been sucked into a pub lunch?? How did this happen!??



I want a pub lunch


----------



## RubyToogood (May 2, 2008)

zenie said:


> I'm getting a *tad* pissed off with sales people atm.



The Telephone Preference Service is your friend.
http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/ctps/what/

If we weren't on that I'd spend most of my day dealing with sales calls. The satisfaction when you say to them "Are you aware that we are registered with the Telephone Preference Service and shouldn't be receiving unsolicited sales calls?" and hear them scuttling off is immense


----------



## aqua (May 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I want a pub lunch


so do I  I'll go with you


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

aqua said:


> so do I  I'll go with you



Damn, just went on my own and listening to the barmaid bemoaning Grand Theft Auto games


----------



## Yetman (May 2, 2008)

All I've heard for the past 3 days is grand fucking theft auto 

That was a nice few pintsof anyway 

This afternoon is now gonna suck twice as much though


----------



## Yetman (May 2, 2008)

BUT!!!

Forgot to mention, I found a caterpillar in my salad box and have called him Nigel so now have a new pet 

He's in a little box with some raspberries and leaves right now


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

Caterpillars are wicked


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

A company who owe me £9k just went into administration.... 

Fuck, fuck, fuck!!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 2, 2008)

I am utterly exhausted. Ran about like a tit this morning printing out my uni assignment and handing it in, slogged into town to buy food and stuff as had no breakfast, dragged self back to office to do my half day and I can barely keep my eyes open. Or string a sentence together. YAAAAAAAWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNN. Carrying another person around in your body really takes it out of you.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Carrying another person around in your body really takes it out of you.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

I need a wind up email address. 
What is the quickest to register? 

Gmail
Hotmail
Yahoo
Other


----------



## May Kasahara (May 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


>





Here, check this out for weird and freaky: photo timeline of triplets pregnancy Beautiful babies, but how massive is she by the end!


----------



## Roadkill (May 2, 2008)

I've got writers' block.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 2, 2008)

This day is going to draaaaaaag and make me itch to leave until about 1650BST when someone in authority will say "You can shoot off if you want" and then I'll have trouble dragging my arse out of the door cuz of the old _ennui_

:snooze:


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

Not even 4pm


----------



## lillia (May 2, 2008)

I've got no more 20p's left for the jelly bean machine 

We appear to have slipped into some kind of time vortex where every minute takes an hour.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

lillia said:


> We appear to have slipped into some kind of time vortex where every minute takes an hour.



It is the same all over, the Labour Party are punishing us for their failings


----------



## lillia (May 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> It is the same all over, the Labour Party are punishing us for their failings





I was just sitting here trying to decide which one of my workmates was an alien lifeform with time-slowing powers. But now I shall blame the Government.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

My Director posted an add on Gumtree. 
Got a few people sending him spoof replies and he is hating it!


----------



## RubyToogood (May 2, 2008)

I hate this thread. The rest of you all fuck off at 5 and I have to sit here for another half an hour


----------



## Yetman (May 2, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I hate this thread. The rest of you all fuck off at 5 and I have to sit here for another half an hour



Not so. Me and Badgers are 5.30 monkeys as well 

Nigel has been asleep for the past 3 hours.....so I thought he was thirsty so I've given him some water and he's drinking it


----------



## Yetman (May 2, 2008)

Erm.....how do you know the difference between a caterpillar drowning and a caterpillar drinking?? 


He's been lying face down in the water for ages.....


Might have to give him the kiss of life....


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

I am finished work already but am chained to my desk till 17:30 sadly.... 

If I had a pet like Yetty then I would be happier but all I have is mould and germs around me


----------



## Yetman (May 2, 2008)

Want to buy a dead caterpillar?


----------



## Yetman (May 2, 2008)

I'm out of here as soon as my boss is 

Well, two minutes after


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

If I send you an SAE will you post the dead caterpillar?


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggg!!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2008)

Done


----------



## Yetman (May 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> If I send you an SAE will you post the dead caterpillar?



 I was hoping it was asleep 

Why did it die?! What did I do to make it die? I gave it everything it needs but yet its dead. WHY IS GOD SO CRUEL??! 

7 mins to go badgers old boy.....fucking hell this is...well, fucking hell


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2008)

5 mins to go, and internet access to urban has magically be restored


----------



## Biddlybee (May 2, 2008)

You heard about the job yet marty?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2008)

Morning has gone quickly, only because I am dealing with loads of problems and stuff....
Was all relaxed before 09:00 but starting to die on my arse now....


----------



## Cloo (May 6, 2008)

Some work finally came in - I'm exhausted from painting the flat all weekend and my brain is mush today.

I'll be able to clear this piece of work this afternoon, so I figure tomorrow might be sickie-time, as there's not much on the cards this week. So tomorrow off would mean a more full last two days of the week. One thing about pregnancy is you can swear off work quite easily without having to claim you're dying of bubonic plague.


----------



## becki1701 (May 6, 2008)

I want to sleep, I spent all Sunday chasing monkeys and I'm still exhausted....someone tell me I can go home, I'll love you forever!!

 snnnoooorrrrreeee!!!


----------



## baldrick (May 6, 2008)

soooooooooooooo tired 

was up till 12:30 writing an essay, had to go to bed because i wasn't making sense any more and got up again at 5am to finish it.

two hours to go, i think i might just go to bed when i get in.


----------



## becki1701 (May 6, 2008)

baldrick said:


> soooooooooooooo tired
> 
> was up till 12:30 writing an essay, had to go to bed because i wasn't making sense any more and got up again at 5am to finish it.
> 
> two hours to go, i think i might just go to bed when i get in.



I'm going to bed with baldrick.....night!!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2008)

The afternoon drags on.... 
The madness continues.... 
The office apathy reigns...


----------



## dolly's gal (May 6, 2008)

Tired Very Tired


----------



## Looby (May 6, 2008)

Anyone heard from Miss Daisy after last weeks dramas?


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2008)

jetlagzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dolly's gal (May 6, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Anyone heard from Miss Daisy after last weeks dramas?



why? what happnened? nothing too bad i hope?


----------



## becki1701 (May 6, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> why? what happnened? nothing too bad i hope?



Was work stuff right?  Not her directly but her boss and his wife.....and the company might have been in a bit of trouble...

...lets hope her job is safe


----------



## Looby (May 6, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> its all kicked off here!
> 
> turns out mrs boss (accounts) has been hiding letters say they owe 40 grand!(unpaid fine back in 2005)   small company so its hit hard - now mr boss has found out thats not the only debts shes hiding and there isnt a reason for it - money was in bank - kicked off today shes gone missing he's taken kids out of school apparently trash their house . not good vibes here at all.





*Miss Daisy* said:


> we have to get the computers out of the office like NOW!!!!!!!
> 
> bailiffs on way we think
> 
> ...



^^^^^


----------



## dolly's gal (May 6, 2008)

blimey. poor miss D. fingers crossed it's all ok


----------



## becki1701 (May 6, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> ^^^^^



Never saw that last bit.....eek 

Poor Miss Daisy


----------



## ovaltina (May 6, 2008)

I'm bored, hot and bothered. 87 mins to go.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2008)

Into the last half hour my rat-race-restricted chums...


----------



## becki1701 (May 6, 2008)

1 minute!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Damn those 5pm lightweights and their early dinners


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Not so. Me and Badgers are 5.30 monkeys as well
> 
> Nigel has been asleep for the past 3 hours.....so I thought he was thirsty so I've given him some water and he's drinking it



i am a 5.30 monkey too - and can post again at work - hoorah!! - they put some new it system in, and seemed to have forgotten to block message boards i don't know how long this will last


----------



## ovaltina (May 8, 2008)

I'm _so, so, so,_ bored.

It's sunny and I want to go out and play.


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2008)

105 minutes and it's hot and sunny outside


----------



## baldrick (May 8, 2008)

i wanna go to the pub


----------



## Yetman (May 8, 2008)

Been the pub. This is shit. Want to go back. Fuck


----------



## Hellsbells (May 8, 2008)

76 minutes to go. Oh god 
My eyes hurt. 
I have no work to do but have to pretend i'm doing something. Can't bloody bear it anymore. Think i might crawl under the desk and scream in a minute.


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2008)

40 minutes - been out to visit some nice squatters - alas it was to tell them that they will eventually have to go


----------



## Hellsbells (May 8, 2008)

well that's 15 mins wasted going to the toilet and re-filling my water bottle for the millionth time today. 
55 mins to go now.....


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2008)

just under 5 hours to the weekend


----------



## Lea (May 9, 2008)

One of the servers is down so I have no access to email. Can't do any work.


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2008)

just spent nearly an hour trying to get hold of some  numptie in another office to sort something aht been passed from pillar to post - god help our tenants

still, only 3 hours to go


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2008)

Lea said:


> One of the servers is down so I have no access to email. Can't do any work.


Go home


----------



## Numbers (May 10, 2008)

Started at 8am y/day, finished at 8:30pm.  Start at 7am today... dunno when I finish, start at Noon tomorrow, finish at 8pm, start at 7am Monday.. 

I'm not complaining tho', counting the OT as each hour passes


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2008)

just about to to leave - 9 hours to go


----------



## mrs quoad (May 12, 2008)

Already been working three hours  Another 11 or so to go!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2008)

7 and a half hours to go


----------



## lillia (May 12, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I'm _so, so, so,_ bored.
> 
> It's sunny and I want to go out and play.



This


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2008)

Will someone come and do my filing for me. Please...I'll give you a custard cream and a piece of fudge.


----------



## Numbers (May 12, 2008)

I have the afternoon off.  am already at home  and am now relocating to the garden with reggae, lovely hash and a cpl of cold beers.

I really hope the day drags from now..


----------



## Madusa (May 12, 2008)

It's too sunny to be working!


----------



## Madusa (May 12, 2008)

ooh, YAY!! Boss has just bought everyone Magnum ice cream lollies!


----------



## Epico (May 12, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I have the afternoon off.  am already at home  and am now relocating to the garden with reggae, lovely hash and a cpl of cold beers.
> 
> I really hope the day drags from now..



Ditto mate. 

*prods working people with long stick*

Only problem is our yard is now in the shade, I'm seriously contemplating taking my beers & a deck chair and sitting out in the street. 

I love days like this.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2008)

Epico said:


> Ditto mate.
> 
> *prods working people with long stick*
> 
> ...



Shut up you!

No popt here yet, a mound of filing and my motivation has gone walkabout. Plus I had cottage cheese for my lunch.


----------



## Numbers (May 12, 2008)

Epico said:


> Ditto mate.
> 
> *prods working people with long stick*
> 
> ...




I'm in the garden now.  The bench I'm on is in the shade, but everything else is sunny.  

Burning Spear is telling me, and the whole neighbourhood we're all Lions in His Kingdom 

I've enough mint for 2 Mojito's.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2008)

Day six without a day off and going through till Friday... 
Not feeling too bad though after a 2.5 hour pub lunch on the company and in the sunshine


----------



## Numbers (May 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Day six without a day off and going through till Friday...


I've worked every w/end for the past 3 so today took me to 22 days straight.  I have a half day today and y/day didn't start til 12, but still.. 

I'm not sure if I'm working this w/end, I find out on Thursday.  But I'm doing it for a reason, so no complaints this end.  Tis hard tho'.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2008)

Not at work, but writing my final essay (I thought it was due in today, but it's not due til tomorrow). I'm dragging it out – not because I don't want to finish it, but because I'm getting really frustrated with the fact I haven't finished it yet. Sounds stupid, I know. I just keep faffing with other stuff instead of getting stuck in. My brain keeps farting, and I'm finding it really difficult to concentrate on anything because I.Just.Want.It.To.Be.Over. 

*slaps self*


----------



## becki1701 (May 12, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Not at work, but writing my final essay (I thought it was due in today, but it's not due til tomorrow). I'm dragging it out – not because I don't want to finish it, but because I'm getting really frustrated with the fact I haven't finished it yet. Sounds stupid, I know. I just keep faffing with other stuff instead of getting stuck in. My brain keeps farting, and I'm finding it really difficult to concentrate on anything because I.Just.Want.It.To.Be.Over.
> 
> *slaps self*



I know that feeling.....but once you start you'll get in the flow and be finished in no time

You may have to wait till 'The Fear' kicks in!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Not at work, but writing my final essay (I thought it was due in today, but it's not due til tomorrow). I'm dragging it out – not because I don't want to finish it, but because I'm getting really frustrated with the fact I haven't finished it yet. Sounds stupid, I know. I just keep faffing with other stuff instead of getting stuck in. My brain keeps farting, and I'm finding it really difficult to concentrate on anything because I.Just.Want.It.To.Be.Over.
> 
> *slaps self*



((((VP)))) - take a little break, clear your mind and then, when you are refreshed, go back to it. I'm sure you'll soon find yourself getting back in the swing of it. Good luck


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2008)

lovely afternoon, went to see a nice tenant in stoke newington this afternoon - therefore missing the tedious team meeting (ftw) and had a cheeky pint on the way back - 1 hour to go


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2008)

Nodding off at my desk now but hardly anyone in the office. 

Hot, drunk and lazy


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2008)

Meh... 

Not in a good mood today. 
Feeling a bit scratchy, tired and it is only just gone 11am so get the feeling this day will be a dragger like no other.


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2008)

lunch-time is now in sight


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2008)

Don't want to have my lunch to early, or else the afternoon will drag even worse....


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2008)

I may also opt for the late lunch option today, possibly will do a 14:00 - 15:00 slot to try and kill the day a bit. 
Stroll to the bank to pay in a cheque, walk about a bit smoking and then back to my desk for a couple more hours of boredom.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 13, 2008)

yeah i have the lunch problem too. Having a dragged out endless afternoon is much more killing than a long morning. 
I just struggle to sit still at my desk for more than 2 hours at a time. 

Why do i always end up with jobs where i don't have enough to do 
I finished my work for the week yesterday, now i've got nothing to do till next Monday  
Which wouldn't be so bad if i could just surf the internet or do what i wanted with my time. 
But I'm surrounded by colleagues, so have to constantly pretend i'm doing something work related.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 13, 2008)

is anyone else starving?! my boss has gone to get food - she better be quick!


----------



## Yetman (May 13, 2008)

No. Only because I made myself a tuna, cheese and cucumber pitta for lunch, left it in the fridge then took it to work and just opened it and its covered in water. My fucking fridge broke yesterday, soaked the kitchen floor and my pitta...........which I ate anyway out of principle 

I'm such a twat


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2008)

Peckish, just feeling lazy and stuff...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2008)

Lethargy, heat and my lack of any self-control when it comes to eating choclate biscuits (6 so far - and I need to lose 3 stone in weight ) have all combined to make me so apathtic that I have now ground to a halt. 

Am trying to revive myself with some fizzy water.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 13, 2008)

Yetman said:


> No. Only because I made myself a tuna, cheese and cucumber pitta for lunch, left it in the fridge then took it to work and just opened it and its covered in water. My fucking fridge broke yesterday, soaked the kitchen floor and my pitta...........which I ate anyway out of principle



eugh  sounds well rank


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2008)

Thirty minutes till I brave the mean streets of Wandsworth Town and the irritating queues at the bank. 
Life is an endless joy in office world


----------



## Brainaddict (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2008)

So many pictures ^ ^ ^


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2008)

Minutes.....
Just minutes left.....


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2008)

too early for this thread?


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> too early for this thread?



never too early

about to head off, was at work til 6.30 last night - stupid meeting, and will be at work til 8 tonight - stupid big bus idea - we're taking a bus around to meet tenants


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

General nonsense in the office.. 

A row about milk 
Someone resigned 
I am a bit chilly but have a fleece on 
One fellow got bollocked for wearing jeans
The sandwich girl should be here any minute


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> General nonsense in the office..
> 
> A row about milk
> Someone resigned
> ...



usually the rows about milk in our office involve people using it all on their cornflakes and leaving none for the coffee drinkers


----------



## Hellsbells (May 14, 2008)

you get sandwiches at 10.30 in the morning...?!

i came in an hour early this morning as i need to leave early (for very non exciting reasons). It's bloody depressing. Only 10.30 and i feel like i never went home last night. Today is going to drag soooooo badly


----------



## ovaltina (May 14, 2008)

I'm popping out for a sandwich.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

i have a meeting with this woman at work soon who my boss has decided should be my 'mentor' 

jesus fuck why do i agree to these things and what the hell am i going to say to her? any suggestions gratefully received


----------



## Madusa (May 14, 2008)

D
R
A
G
G
I
N
G


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

The tardy sandwich girl has STILL not arrived and I need a fix... 

She is stunning too, looks a bit like Milla Jovovich.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Th
> 
> She is stunning too, looks a bit like Milla Jovovich.



nice. i know you're married, but maybe she's up for a threesome?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> She is stunning too, looks a bit like Milla Jovovich.




Can I come get a sandwich at your work?


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

i used to work at a place with a tea lady, she brought tea and 11am and 3pm every day, you'd hear her coming along the corridor, she always knew how you liked you tea, and it came in china cups pity it was shit place to work otherwise or i'd be expecting my tea now


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> nice. i know you're married, but maybe she's up for a threesome?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Picked up a smoked ham, cheddar cheese and grain mustard sarnie today. 
Not started it yet though... 

Will give you a full report shortly


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

i will be luching in the coffee shop up the road today. with my 'mentor' 

*slits wrists*


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

Looking forward to that report Badgers 

I'm not feeling too bad today, have stopped going to the pub at lunch except Thurs/Fridays so dont feel so tired all afternoon now, just nicely stoned 

It seems that as I'm moving from my team soon my boss no longer gives a fuck about me, so I'm not really doing much at the moment. Hopefully when I do leave this stupid team I'll be able to come and go as I please as the rest of the 'downstairs people' seem to do


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i will be luching in starbucks today at 1pm. with my 'mentor'
> 
> *slits wrists*



*Hands dolly a rusty spork to kill herself in the face with*


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i will be luching in the coffee shop up the road today. with my 'mentor'
> 
> *slits wrists*





put salt in their coffee


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> *Hands dolly a rusty spork to kill herself in the face with*



i changed my post. in case she reads these boards. i'm a paranoid wreck!


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

marty21 said:


> put salt in their coffee



shes nice though. i just don't want her (or anyone else for that matter!) to be my mentor!!!!!!


----------



## ovaltina (May 14, 2008)

I've now eaten the sandwich, along with a nice pastry that I bought at the same time.

Now I really, really, really, need to get on with the work I should have been doing during the last two weeks of procrastination.


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> shes nice though. i just don't want her (or anyone else for that matter!) to be my mentor!!!!!!




just a little salt then


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Still not started my sarnie.... 
I know the tension is killing you all and I apologise for this continued delay


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

actually i'm so hungry now i think i might have to get a snack on the way to starbucks...


----------



## Brainaddict (May 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> So many pictures ^ ^ ^


No one else ever seems entertained by my carefully sourced dragging pictures - but they entertain *me* and that's what matters


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> No one else ever seems entertained by my carefully sourced dragging pictures - but they entertain *me* and that's what matters



I like them..... 

When we turn this thread into a book the pictures will be incorporated


----------



## Brainaddict (May 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I like them.....
> 
> When we turn this thread into a book the pictures will be incorporated


What a fascinating book that will be


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> What a fascinating book that will be



We could even make a TV series of it... 

Maybe call it 'The Office' or something?


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

Come on Badgers hurry up with the report man!! I'm so bloody excited I just KNOW this is going to be a good one


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

It has been built up too much now


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

Fuck off I've got the whole office waiting on this people are taking bets and everything


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

lunch over with

(cup of tea and a corned beef roll)

the long run to 8pm begins

i have to sit on a bus from 6pm-8pm tonight, so that our residents have come and have a go - i suspect they might be provided with rotting fruit


----------



## internetstalker (May 14, 2008)

fuck me i'm bored


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Sandwich has now been fully consumed.... 

The initial thought as I took it out of the box was that I had got a bit of a raw deal for my £2.20 investment. 
It appeared that the sandwich filling was about 50% lettuce and only 50% ham and cheddar cheese. 
However I must confess that the lettuce turned out to be a blessing as the sandwich had so little butter it would have been too dry. 
Certainly not a sandwich I would recommend with any vigour but it was a welcome distraction.


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Sandwich has now been fully consumed....
> 
> The initial thought as I took it out of the box was that I had got a bit of a raw deal for my £2.20 investment.
> It appeared that the sandwich filling was about 50% lettuce and only 50% ham and cheddar cheese.
> ...



Excellent report my man, informed wit and scholarly genius at its most tantalising extreme 

Me? Well. Fuck me. That was a bastard. Parked up on some double yellows so I could run up some steps and round a corner to KFC, no traffic wardens around. Got to the top of the 4 flights of steps, just about to go around the corner and I spot a traffic bastard coming up toward my car. Legged it down the steps, clocked him writing the ticket, ran up to my car saying 'HAAA HAA THOUGHT YOU HAD ME DIDNT YOU YOU FUCKER' while desperately trying to open the car and get in it before he could slap a sticker on it........30 seconds of frantic key jiggling later I realised I was using the wrong fucking key  thankfully he just laughed and walked off but the mrs, boy is she getting a roasting later. Leaving her car keys with me? What else was I supposed to do except put them on my keyring? Could have cost me £30 that. Fucking bitch 

Tried to go to KFC again but, well, long story short it didnt work out so I went to greggs and got a pesto chicken baguette which was really quite nice


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

my mentoring sesh was actually ok. what the fuck is wrong with me? am i getting old or something? 

anyway to spice my life up a bit i had a tuna and cheese panini for lunch (out-there, i know ). however, cos i was so hungry i bought a chocolate penny (also from starbucks) and ate it while my sarnie was toasting. at the counter. in front of customers and staff alike. i think they were all pretty phased by how fucking crazy i am, but y'know, i'm used to it these days


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> and ate it while my sarnie was toasting. at the counter. in front of customers and staff alike.





You really dont play by anyones rules but your own do you?

I bet I know your middle name as well.......


...._danger_

Can I one day maybe sniff the seat of your motorbike after you've been on it? If not thats no worries, I can sniff it cold if its a problem


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2008)

It's not even 3 o'clock yet


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Can I one day maybe sniff the seat of your motorbike after you've been on it? If not thats no worries, I can sniff it cold if its a problem





i think that might be the creepiest thing anyone's ever said to me


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Phew... 
KFC is good but slapping £30 on the cost of a Zinger is a big ask for anyone. 
Do you think that the traffic warden would have been bribed with a mini fillet?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i think that might be the creepiest thing anyone's ever said to me



The day is young


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2008)

Had a hospital appointment this morning so didn't get into work till 12.30pm...and have been bored since.

However there was a chocolate biscuit waiting for me. Yipee!!


----------



## ovaltina (May 14, 2008)

aaargh! panic!

(


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> aaargh! panic!
> 
> (



Giant wasp?


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Phew...
> KFC is good but slapping £30 on the cost of a Zinger is a big ask for anyone.
> Do you think that the traffic warden would have been bribed with a mini fillet?



I think he just took pity on me. He kept writing the ticket as I struggled to open my door though the chopsy little fuck 

And Dolly, you think thats bad.............I already sniffed it. Smells like anusol


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> And Dolly, you think thats bad.............I already sniffed it. Smells like anusol



can't be mine mate seeing as how i don't ride one... and anyway, how you know what anusol smells like eh?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Giant wasp?



no, Yetman's trying to sniff her crotch


----------



## ovaltina (May 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Giant wasp?



Nope - just someone hasn't done what he should have done, which means someone is going to go somewhere where he'll initially have nothing to do, and get paid not to do something that I need him to do.


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> how you know what anusol smells like eh?



Last time your mum was round I noticed some weird cream on her vadge, I was like, 'what the fucks that?' She was like 'anusol'. I was like, 'isnt that meant for your ringpiece?' She said 'oh, thats where I thought you were pointing, that stuff is vaginax.........'

I said 'so, you've got both vaginax AND anusol on!? Jesus'........*holds breath* MANANANANANABLLLLLLLLLGRRRRRRRCHUPPACHUPPACHUPPACHUPPA 


She loves that MANAMANABLLLGRRCHUPPACHUPPA shit


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

3 hours and  45 minutes to go


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

yeh? 

well your mum's ring piece and vadge have morphed into the same giant hole. so fuck knows how she deals with her piles...


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Should I now eat the banana?


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

Dip it in yoghurt


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Banana Thrush


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

dip it in Yetman's mum's giant vadge/arse


----------



## ovaltina (May 14, 2008)

I've given up worrying. Am too busy trying to flush vadge/arse mental images out of my head.

I need a drink.


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh?
> 
> well your mum's ring piece and vadge have morphed into the same giant hole. so fuck knows how she deals with her piles...




harsh response i'm sorry i have over 3 hours to go


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

This place is like a morgue aside from the tapping of keyboards and the gossiping bints


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

marty21 said:


> harsh response i'm sorry i have over 3 hours to go



heh. soz, was meant for that looooser yetman


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> heh. soz, was meant for that looooser yetman



phew, it was bad enough having over 3 hours to go without thinking of my mum's lady garden


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> dip it in Yetman's mum's giant vadge/arse



Your just pissed off that your mum is your dad as a result of your mutant grandadnan shagging your mutant nangrandad and producing your dadmum which has both male and female genitals.

Its such a horny fucking beast it sits in the attic all day shagging itself - up the arse - the one time it shagged itself up the rightun it got pregnant with itself and had you, another freak with what can only be described as 'the third genital' 

Go on Doll, get it out on the nekkid thread


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> heh. soz, was meant for that looooser yetman



GET LOOST


----------



## rennie (May 14, 2008)

You people are awful. What a bunch of inbreds.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Go on Doll, get it out on the nekkid thread





you're so transparent! you've been wanting me to get my muff out on that thread for years now. i've told you before: 

money 
up 
front


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

rennie said:


> You people are awful. What a bunch of inbreds.



Dont you think she gets fed up of people speaking about her family like that?


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> you're so transparent! you've been wanting me to get my muff out on that thread for years now. i've told you before:
> 
> *m*oney
> *u*p
> *f*ront



lol 

Stick up a few samples and I'll let you know how much they're worth. I've got a shiny fifty pence piece with your name on if they're any good


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Dont you think she gets fed up of people speaking about her family like that?



my family?! at least my family didn't disown me because of my micro-penis! no they didn't, cos: 

a) i haven't got one
b) it was yours


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> lol
> 
> Stick up a few samples and I'll let you know how much they're worth. I've got a shiny fifty pence piece with your name on if they're any good



such riches! i could get a pack of salt and vinegar squares with that 

*sends pm*


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Yettyman is my bestest friend


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> such riches! i could get a pack of salt and vinegar squares with that
> 
> *sends pm*



This better be some nang twat


----------



## Madusa (May 14, 2008)

ffs! One hour and a quart to go!


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> This better be some *nang twat *



lol! 

i am tempted to change my tag, but the current one originated from you and i don't want you to think i think you're anything but the big looooooser you are 

anyway, i prefer nang gash


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2008)

Madusa said:


> ffs! One hour and a quart to go!


just the quart for me


----------



## Madusa (May 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> just the quart for me



 STAY WITH ME!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2008)

I have menial tasks and college work to do when I get home if that's any consolation 

(I will be dancing around to dolly when I do it though )


----------



## Madusa (May 14, 2008)

I got an email off a lecturer called Sybil Cock this afternoon. Made me titter for like, an hour so it did!


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

a mere 3 hours to go, but 2 of those hours will be spent  on a bus, parked somewhere in hackney  - i am a man of mystery


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

Poorly today but nearly done...


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

HELP ME HELP MY MY EYES ARE MELTING PLEASE WHY DID I OPEN IT I CANNOT THROW UP ANY MORE I AM RETCHING VITAL ORGANS AS MY FISTS INVOLUNATARILY PUNCH MY EYES REPEATEDLY FOR SEEING WHAT IT NOW CANNOT UNSEE ALL MY MIND NOW KNOWS IS ITS FILTHY BLACK SMILE AND SOUL CRUSHING STARE OF PURE EVIL OH GOD PLEASE LET IT BE GONE AND I’LL GO TO CHURCH FOREVER OH FUCKING JESUUUUUUUSSS HELP MEEEAAAAAAY!!!!

heh


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I got an email off a lecturer called Sybil Cock this afternoon. Made me titter for like, an hour so it did!


----------



## rennie (May 14, 2008)

I have so much work I feel like crying.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have menial tasks and college work to do when I get home if that's any consolation



Let me know what you think of the film


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2008)

i got home from work at 9.15 - long long dragging day with some of it spent with our insane manager


----------



## dolly's gal (May 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> HELP ME HELP MY MY EYES ARE MELTING PLEASE WHY DID I OPEN IT I CANNOT THROW UP ANY MORE I AM RETCHING VITAL ORGANS AS MY FISTS INVOLUNATARILY PUNCH MY EYES REPEATEDLY FOR SEEING WHAT IT NOW CANNOT UNSEE ALL MY MIND NOW KNOWS IS ITS FILTHY BLACK SMILE AND SOUL CRUSHING STARE OF PURE EVIL OH GOD PLEASE LET IT BE GONE AND I’LL GO TO CHURCH FOREVER OH FUCKING JESUUUUUUUSSS HELP MEEEAAAAAAY!!!!
> 
> heh



you laaaaaved it, make no mistake


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2008)

Yetman said:


> HELP ME HELP MY MY EYES ARE MELTING PLEASE WHY DID I OPEN IT I CANNOT THROW UP ANY MORE I AM RETCHING VITAL ORGANS AS MY FISTS INVOLUNATARILY PUNCH MY EYES REPEATEDLY FOR SEEING WHAT IT NOW CANNOT UNSEE ALL MY MIND NOW KNOWS IS ITS FILTHY BLACK SMILE AND SOUL CRUSHING STARE OF PURE EVIL OH GOD PLEASE LET IT BE GONE AND I’LL GO TO CHURCH FOREVER OH FUCKING JESUUUUUUUSSS HELP MEEEAAAAAAY!!!!
> 
> heh


Fancy a Pint-in-a-Box?

Thursday already eh!  I find out today if I'm working at the weekend, I betcha I wont be now the fine weather is easing off 

But, there is loads of housework to get on with, pheeww!

I have an appointment today with one of the most senior men in the company.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 15, 2008)

6½ hours to fill....


----------



## dolly's gal (May 15, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> 6½ hours to fill....



how many people in your office? maybe you could suggest a rounders tournament or something? should get you to lunch at least!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 15, 2008)

lol... 6 at the moment... not even enough to fill the bases. I have one letter to write (to convince them to make me redundant) and that's it. 
I MUST NOT BUY ANYTHING ONLINE TODAY!


----------



## dolly's gal (May 15, 2008)

i have the day off (well i have to go in for a meeting this avo) and what am i doing?! posting on urban.

aaaaaaaaaagggggggggghhh!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 15, 2008)

In your pants 

It's a nice chilled start to the day


----------



## Thora (May 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i have the day off (well i have to go in for a meeting this avo) and what am i doing?! posting on urban.
> 
> aaaaaaaaaagggggggggghhh!



I only had four hours sleep the last two nights so I had to have a power nap this morning at work and hope the kids didn't kill each other


----------



## dolly's gal (May 15, 2008)

heh. i've put a dressing gown on now


----------



## dolly's gal (May 15, 2008)

Thora said:


> I only had four hours sleep the last two nights so I had to have a power nap this morning at work and hope the kids didn't kill each other



Thora!!!!!!!!!! 

i'd have phoned in sick for sure...


----------



## Thora (May 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> Thora!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'd have phoned in sick for sure...



It's only 7-9 in the mornings, then they're at school.  Think I should have time to squeeze another nap in before I pick them up at 3   I'm in the library at uni now though waiting for the printing so I can hand my essays in - seems like everyone's submitting stuff today and there's a big queue and "technical difficulties"


----------



## Yetman (May 15, 2008)

Yetman said:


> HELP ME HELP MY MY EYES ARE MELTING PLEASE WHY DID I OPEN IT I CANNOT THROW UP ANY MORE I AM RETCHING VITAL ORGANS AS MY FISTS INVOLUNATARILY PUNCH MY EYES REPEATEDLY FOR SEEING WHAT IT NOW CANNOT UNSEE ALL MY MIND NOW KNOWS IS ITS FILTHY BLACK SMILE AND SOUL CRUSHING STARE OF PURE EVIL OH GOD PLEASE LET IT BE GONE AND I’LL GO TO CHURCH FOREVER OH FUCKING JESUUUUUUUSSS HELP MEEEAAAAAAY!!!!



I take that all back now 



Numbers said:


> Fancy a Pint-in-a-Box?



You know I’ve been getting really, I dunno, dismayed and listless when drinking pints recently, they’ve lost their old sparkle, our relationship has gone like a party where someone suddenly comes out with something well inappropriate and it all goes quiet……..and I don’t know why?

But I think you’ve just given me the idea to rekindle the romance mate, Pint-In-A-Box  Its going to be like an old friend waking up from a coma, or taking the mrs from behind after she’s had a radical new haircut………I cant wait to get home now


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2008)

Shit day yesterday, had some major problems with a client and was stuck on the phone to the US till stupidly late. Left feeling ill, grumpy, stressed and tired. 

Hope today is better


----------



## becki1701 (May 15, 2008)

Been busy today for once.  I haven't been driven to physically threatening people if they don't return stepladders either....all good so far!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Let me know what you think of the film


Only watch half hour before the boy came home... will watch it fully at the weekend, once I've figured out if I can plug my/his laptop into the telly. Liking it so far though 


Badgers said:


> Hope today is better


Hope your day's better too... it's nearly 1pm already


----------



## ovaltina (May 15, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I MUST NOT BUY ANYTHING ONLINE TODAY!




I've already bought two retro PC games this morning  GTA original version and Thief. (came to about £4 for both so it's not too bad)


----------



## Roadkill (May 15, 2008)

I'm having one of those days that never really gets started.  Lots to do, but I can't seem to sit down, focus and get on with it.


----------



## aqua (May 15, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> I'm having one of those days that never really gets started.  Lots to do, but I can't seem to sit down, focus and get on with it.


yup


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2008)

Had enough today but late lunch, done some shopping, have a sausage roll and a banana to eat. 
All alone in the office at the moment, it is a bit eerie but not in a terrible way.


----------



## ovaltina (May 15, 2008)

I'm now the highest bidder on a signed photograph of Russell Brand. £1.40!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 15, 2008)

What kind of offices do you lot work in? 
I mean, mine is fairly open plan and cramped so there's always people walking past me and peering over my shoulder. I find it really hard to use the internet without minimising everything to a tiny little box that i can hardly see


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2008)

Is he actually funny or anything? 
I keep hearing his name but have never seen his work.


----------



## ovaltina (May 15, 2008)

At the mo a small office with four desks. Nobody can see my pooter screen, unless they come in behind me.


----------



## ovaltina (May 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Is he actually funny or anything?
> I keep hearing his name but have never seen his work.



Sometimes. I like his radio show. He's v sexy too (I reckon).


----------



## Biddlybee (May 15, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I'm now the highest bidder on a signed photograph of Russell Brand. £1.40!


What would you pay?


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> What kind of offices do you lot work in?



Mostly open plan but I have the sneaky corner desk with my screen facing the wall. Not that we have any internet policy though


----------



## ovaltina (May 15, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> What would you pay?



My top bid is £1.75, but it's currently trading at £1.50.

I might go to £3...


----------



## becki1701 (May 15, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> What kind of offices do you lot work in?
> I mean, mine is fairly open plan and cramped so there's always people walking past me and peering over my shoulder. I find it really hard to use the internet without minimising everything to a tiny little box that i can hardly see



I work in a uni, I share an office with my boss and the dept immunohistochemist tech!  It's quite small, and my back faces the door, so everytime someone walks in I have to make sure I'm not on the Naked Urbanites thread  !!


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2008)

10 minutes, then no dragging til the 27th may


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2008)

Less than 10 minutes and then no dragging till the 19th


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2008)

i fully expect that dragging will swell this thread to 2500 posts by the 27th


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2008)

I found out today I will be working this w/end, which when complete (if I do Sunday) means so far in May I will be claiming for 86 addional hours.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2008)

No work today, just a shitload of chores to do at home... 
Been pretty good so far but the day is young


----------



## dolly's gal (May 16, 2008)

i have the day off but already i am stressed and upset cos of emails coming through on my blackberry. i want to throw the thing away, i can never switch off


----------



## Yetman (May 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i have the day off but already i am stressed and upset cos of emails coming through on my blackberry. i want to throw the thing away, i can never switch off



Why not? 

If its your day off then surely you arent getting paid for it? So why the hell should you have anything to do with work if you arent getting paid for it?

Turn it off. Or lock it in a cupboard. 

Fuck having ANYTHING to do with work when not actually at work. Once a manager rang me on my personal mobile about somethign work related (on my lunch break) - I made the company delete all my contact details except those required for an emergency.


----------



## sojourner (May 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i have the day off but already i am stressed and upset cos of emails coming through on my blackberry. i want to throw the thing away, i can never switch off



turn the fucking thing off dolly! NOW!  and that's an order!!   you NEED your time off to yourself


----------



## Biddlybee (May 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i have the day off but already i am stressed and upset cos of emails coming through on my blackberry. i want to throw the thing away, i can never switch off


Turn it off!!!!! 

Enjoy your day off!


----------



## dolly's gal (May 16, 2008)

yes you're all right. i've been moping around the house, crying in bed and eating food i didn't want to eat all because of a couple of stooooopid emails 

time to sort it out, get up and put the thing in a cupboard while i commence enjoyment of my weekend


----------



## sojourner (May 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yes you're all right. i've been moping around the house, crying in bed and eating food i didn't want to eat all because of a couple of stooooopid emails
> 
> time to sort it out, get up and *put the thing in a cupboard *while i commence enjoyment of my weekend



and remember to turn it off first 

have a fab weekend after that!!


----------



## dolly's gal (May 16, 2008)

not even one last look?!  

heh, thanks soj, you have a good one too


----------



## sojourner (May 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> not even one last look?!



NO!  now GO!  do crap pottering, cook something good for your boy, and think of nowt but fun!


----------



## Brainaddict (May 16, 2008)

Rudolph Guiliani:


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2008)

Second load of washing nearly done. 
Now heading off to Brixton to drop some clothes at the charity shop.


----------



## sojourner (May 16, 2008)

what.on.EARTH....


----------



## dolly's gal (May 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> what.on.EARTH....



drag queen - dragging. i think...!


----------



## sojourner (May 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> drag queen - dragging. i think...!



ooohhhhhhhh, I seeeeeee


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2008)

Big bag of clothes deposited at Barnardo's which I have been putting off for about two months. 

Slowly the flat is starting to take shape but have stopped for a well earned break..... Two jacket spuds with cheese and beans + a can of Stella.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 16, 2008)

Oi... is your day dragging? No?

Gerroff then


----------



## Biddlybee (May 16, 2008)

I don't think I can keep this up for another two and a half hours


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2008)

75% of planned chores done on my 'day off' which is not too bad. 
Just bleached the kitchen to buggery and waiting for that to dry. 
The rest of the place looks like a Chinese laundry. 

Just gonna hoover the stairs and the living room then collapse I think. 

Still more fun than the office


----------



## Numbers (May 17, 2008)

And so begins another working day...


----------



## dolly's gal (May 19, 2008)

today i am on a training course. and tmw. meh  the only good thing is that it starts later and finishes earlier...


----------



## rennie (May 19, 2008)

Numbers said:


> And so begins another working day...



a bit early innit?


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

Oh god, I do NOT want to be here today   Not in the mood, whatsofuckinever

Think I might work from home this affy - have the handyman comin round later to fix the window and stuff so will just 'bring it forward' a bit I think


----------



## golightly (May 19, 2008)

Oh Look!  I seem to have neglected to go to work.  Oh well...


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

golightly said:


> Oh Look!  I seem to have neglected to go to work.  Oh well...



heh

well I'm all sorted for fucking off early now   Just got to plough through these sales calls urgh


----------



## rover07 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Madusa (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2008)

Was a real struggle getting out of bed this morning and commute took place in a general daze. 
Had the horror of completing my appraisal document this morning and have the double pleasure of actually doing the appraisal tomorrow. 

My bestest answer was as follows: 

Q: What elements of your job interest you the most?
A: None


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Was a real struggle getting out of bed this morning and commute took place in a general daze.
> Had the horror of completing my appraisal document this morning and have the double pleasure of actually doing the appraisal tomorrow.
> 
> My bestest answer was as follows:
> ...



 Fair play, I did the same thing in my appraisal - most people who do my job are nerds who like programming and stuff and get home and start writing stuff in code, so when my boss starts talking to me in visual basic I'm like 'mate, I dont know all that stuff, I only know what I need to know in order to do my job. I'm not a nerd, I just somehow ended up in a nerd job'.

The amount of nerds that look gutted when they try and impress me with their fucking nerd shit and I just look at them gone out, does my head in man. I should have been a pimp. Fuck knows where I went wrong in life


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2008)

It is a bit hard to appraise myself when my company and the business world seems to change out of all recognition on a monthly basis. The company structure, procedures and my role bear no recognition to how things looked when I joined. 

My industry and office are both full of disorganisation and apathy at the moment so it is hard to overcome. The company are willing to offer training and advancement but we are too short staffed for me to take time out. There is no plan to recruit enough staff for us to cope at the moment. This means we are coping with poor procedures, management and systems so service levels drop as a result. 

I should be offering ways to improve my role and ultimatley fix some of these issues but constantly get knocked back, so am finding myself giving up which is no good.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 19, 2008)

golightly said:


> Oh Look! I seem to have neglected to go to work. Oh well...


 Lucky bastard. 

Though in six weeks I am free, free I tell you. Like a bird. Or a flying squirrel.


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

ahhhh

am now ensconced at home, 'working' 

my house is lovely and tidy now


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2008)

Pretty low on holiday now... 
Have a few days booked in August around Beautiful Days Festival 
Have the second half of December off + the first week in Jan which is good 
Only about 8 days left aside from this


----------



## DRINK? (May 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Fair play, I did the same thing in my appraisal - most people who do my job are nerds who like programming and stuff and get home and start writing stuff in code, so when my boss starts talking to me in visual basic I'm like 'mate, I dont know all that stuff, I only know what I need to know in order to do my job. I'm not a nerd, I just somehow ended up in a nerd job'.
> 
> The amount of nerds that look gutted when they try and impress me with their fucking nerd shit and I just look at them gone out, does my head in man. I should have been a pimp. Fuck knows where I went wrong in life



admit it your a f*cking nerd....


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

fucking bastard work   I've had to actually DO some.  What's the fucking point of coming home if I'm still having to fucking work???


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2008)

About an hour to go now... 
Fucking soul destroying day and counting the sleeps till the appraching Bank Holiday!!!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 19, 2008)

i have a tummy ache and feel sick. This is not helping my day pass quickly 
I just want to go to bed and hide under the duvet. Preferably forever


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> admit it your a f*cking nerd....



I AM NOT A NERD  OR A HIPPY  OR FUCKING ANYONE OFF EMERDALE FARM 

screw you guys....


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2008)

long day is loooooooooooong.


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

right, fuck it

if I HAVE to work at home, for real, then I'm having a glass of fucking wine and a fucking spliff 

I'm just not allowed to fucking skive


----------



## dolly's gal (May 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I AM NOT A NERD  OR A HIPPY  OR FUCKING ANYONE OFF EMERDALE FARM
> 
> screw you guys....



you are all of these things. and you use hair straighteners


----------



## internetstalker (May 19, 2008)

Fooking Shizen Monday........................

Bring on POETS day!!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2008)

MD just strolled casually out of the door stinking of red wine after his 2.5 hour lunch...


----------



## dolly's gal (May 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> MD just strolled casually out of the door stinking of red wine after his 2.5 hour lunch...



maybe he was "networking"?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> maybe he was "networking"?



With himself, in the same pub he sits alone in for 2.5 hours every day


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> With himself, in the same pub he sits alone in for 2.5 hours every day



beats working at home


----------



## dolly's gal (May 19, 2008)

hey there's nothing wrong with networking yourself you know! god when i think of the contacts i have, the people i could introduce myself to... in fact, i might take myself out for a boozy schmooze tmw actually


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2008)

I feel an illness coming on soon... 
Not sure what to get though?


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> god when i think of the contacts i have, the people i could introduce myself to... in fact, i might take myself out for a boozy schmooze tmw actually


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I feel an illness coming on soon...
> Not sure what to get though?



long or short illness?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 19, 2008)

fake your own death. that would get you out the office for a fair old while. although there is of course the issue of payment... 

why don't you resign on double pay instead?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2008)

Death is a little tricky to keep going for too long. 
I might go for something mid-term, maybe Lupus?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 19, 2008)

lupus eh? what the fuck's that then?


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> you are all of these things. and you use hair straighteners



Spot of jealousy there you wavy frizzhead?


----------



## Numbers (May 19, 2008)

I've got a new project starting up this week, my role will be 'business liaison'  I am the bridge between the business and IT, w00t.

Means extra hours each day, just a cpl, which I get OT for, then Sat or Sun (obv' Sun with it's double bubble OT).

Nice.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Spot of jealousy there you wavy frizzhead?



oooo what a cuss! please don't call me a wavy frizzhead, i might cry!!! 

*cries*


----------



## internetstalker (May 19, 2008)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooored

anyone got a good link to kill some boredom??


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I've got a new project starting up this week, my role will be 'business liaison'  I am the bridge between the business and IT, w00t.
> 
> Means extra hours each day, just a cpl, which I get OT for, then Sat or Sun (obv' Sun with it's double bubble OT).
> 
> Nice.



I'm not sure you get the point of this thread tony


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> oooo what a cuss! please don't call me a wavy frizzhead, i might cry!!!
> 
> *cries*



Dont make me call you a permy scragglehelmet muffhead........cos I will, I fucking will. Dont push me.


----------



## Numbers (May 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I'm not sure you get the point of this thread tony


Oh I do... my days drag too, I'm sure they do, I just don't notice.  

And besides, when has a thread ever stayed on point (see quote below).  There's a few peeps on here whom I love to bits and I'm sure they don't mind my padding out posts.

Madusa told me off before too 




Yetman said:


> Dont make me call you a permy scragglehelmet muffhead........cos I will, I fucking will. Dont push me.


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Oh I do... my days drag too, I'm sure they do, I just don't notice.
> 
> And besides, when has a thread ever stayed on point (see quote below).  There's a few peeps on here whom I love to bits and I'm sure they don't mind my padding out posts.
> 
> Madusa told me off before too



only joking.  I've just had a shit day, and have been more than usually irritable


----------



## Numbers (May 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> only joking.  I've just had a shit day, and have been more than usually irritable


I know you were... if I could cheer you up I would, perhaps a virtual Mojito?

<passes Mojito>

I even piss my own wife & brother off cos I don't really have bad days.


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I know you were... if I could cheer you up I would, perhaps a virtual Mojito?
> 
> <passes Mojito>
> 
> I even piss my own wife & brother off cos I don't really have bad days.



why thank you. i've never had a mojito, always fancied one mind.  now, if you could just shut the fucking handyman up from chatting bollocks and saying 'whoops' all the time, that would be dandy


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2008)

Not too bad so far today actually... 
Woke really early so was in the office an hour early
Have got a fair bit done but the afternoon slowdown has just started. 

Today is appraisal day but it looks like it will now be at 16:00 in the pub which is no bad thing I guess.


----------



## internetstalker (May 20, 2008)

blockout week

fuck all happening

email sent round saying we cant even go on  facebook


fucking boring and shizen


----------



## ovaltina (May 21, 2008)

Im BORED!

Tried tidying my desk up but got bored of that too. I need to make a telephone call later but my brain hurts


----------



## dolly's gal (May 21, 2008)

so i'm officially STARVING 

i need CP to get back from sainsburys with me lunch sharpish!


----------



## ovaltina (May 21, 2008)

I made the telephone call and managed to blag my way through it and sound like I was interested.

Now I've got to make ANOTHER telephone call, which will be more difficult than the last one, AND SEND TWO EMAILS!!!

When will it end?

*mad*


----------



## Yetman (May 21, 2008)

Butter my arse 

Too much to do, busy as fuck and work keeps getting in the way


----------



## Bajie (May 21, 2008)

I have been working from home for the past two days, which means I am now having short but meaningful conversations with my dog, she does understand, I am sure she does.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2008)

We had about 15 staff six months ago 
Today there are 8 people in this office and things are starting to turn nasty


----------



## Yetman (May 22, 2008)

Ooo yeah, some proper excitement! As long as you aren’t involved in it its ace seeing office kick offs, usually between women (men seem to remember that its work and therefore not something worth being that bothered about  )

This day isn’t really dragging, more just getting in the way of what I’d rather be doing, like all the rest of them.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 22, 2008)

well i'm hungry again. think it's time for a mooch out to sainsburys


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2008)

Fag


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2008)

Break


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2008)

Good call.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2008)

Friday happiness but we have one of our 'overlords' coming in from the company that own our company so gonna be tense in here. 
Have to work hard today so hopefully the day will not drag too much, just not gonna be much fun!! 
The long weekend beckons and we can only hope that those three days drag like nothing else!


----------



## TopCat (May 23, 2008)

Fuck I am never going to get it together today. It's a hide in the loo sort of day.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 23, 2008)

blimey TC, what were you upto last night?! 

i am minorly hungover, but nothing this latte and tuna baguette aren't sorting out


----------



## Yetman (May 23, 2008)

I'm on half day 

Simply because we always moan about having to go back to work, today, we’re not, we’re staying in the pub like we always wished we could. Its gonna be great!


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2008)

Three and a half pints of Guinness for lunch (stuck record) and the afternoon feels bearable...
Now I have to pretend to be working for the next four hours 
Hmmmmm


----------



## Zorra (May 26, 2008)

drag drag drag...

It's my last week in this job which means I have a) tons to do and b) absolutely no motivation to do it


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2008)

Nobody here again... 

Six out of fourteen in the office and can hear a pin drop. 
Tired too after a crap nights sleep. 
Bored, bored, bored.


----------



## Bajie (May 27, 2008)

Supposed to be a study day today, though I don't feel well and the course I am doing for work is boring me senseless


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2008)

Just accidentally walked into the chinese instead of the sandwich shop so had fucking chip, curry and flied lice for lunch as I didn’t want to look as stupid as I am by walking straight back out again. Am fat as a bastard now 

That’s fuck all though, last night on the motorway I managed to put diesel in my mrs’ petrol car. That’s not actually meant to be possible as the hoses are different sizes. But no, I managed it, rammed the bastard in thinking it was a dodgy nozzle. 

For my ninja like stealth, Bondesque charm and wit that could floor any of your Forsyths or Monkhouses, I can be a right stupid cunt at times


----------



## dolly's gal (May 27, 2008)

exhausted after mattress hell last night


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2008)

3 more sleeps people


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2008)

better sleep last night 

still very much looking forward to the weekend mind. what a crappy old week so far


----------



## ovaltina (May 28, 2008)

Oh dear. I reckon I might be on a bit of a comedown. 

Just found myself shouting "it's this _fucking_ phone, I can't _fucking_ hear anything..." at my boss.

Time for a lie down.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2008)

Need sleep... 
Gonna stroll round the park at lunch and try to wake up


----------



## Roadkill (May 28, 2008)

I have the opposite problem - too much to do, and not enough hours in the day.

It'd be better were I not waiting on communication from someone I urgently need to hear from before I can do much more.  I've emailed twice this week requesting urgently that he get back to me, and ... nothing at all.  Grrr.


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2008)

my day isn't dragging, it's stopped


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2008)

Does that mean you've finished for the day, or it's unbearable?

My day's been so shit  but I'm going to go home and eat cake! Then swim it off tomorrow!


----------



## Thora (May 28, 2008)

I've had the day off today and it's ace   Day off tomorrow too, I love half term.


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2008)

My days are always dragging atm. I hate my job.


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2008)

i have the day off today and the day off tomorrow too, then dont have to be in work on friday til 2pm


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2008)

wanker


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2008)

i have to work the weekend though


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2008)

I have to get kicked up in the air by hairy arsed scotsmen this weekend so stop complaining


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2008)

well there's no accounting for what people do in the name of fun


----------



## Numbers (May 28, 2008)

I woke up this morning and felt like I'd been on an unmerciful bender, just no juice in the tank at all  I've only had 2 days off in the whole of May and it just hit me this morning real bad.

I must add I did have a few (3) beers last night and a cpl of spliffs of some new hash I got, but nothing major.

Today, although it didn't drag, has been tough, the toughest for some time.

But I'm gonna have a few (3) beers tonight and a cpl of spliffs of some new hash I got 

After this w/end I'm gonna take a cpl of w/ends off to socialise.


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2008)

every day is a drag at the moment - they've changed my job so now i have to traipse out to the east end of no where on a regular basis - i'm getting to knpow  stratford station very well, and enjoyed the charms of east ham today and almost made it as far as woolwich, and used king george v station for the first time - i should hear about my bonus next week, once it's in my hand, i'll be off into temp land  again -


----------



## dolly's gal (May 29, 2008)

well today is draggin big-style. i have no motivation to do anything and i am feeling guilty about this as well. meh!


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2008)

Friday-Fucking-Tastic.... 
The last hour or so is going so slowly though, just want to run out the door screaming but not really an option.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 30, 2008)

i'm wfh and have just cracked open the rioja. so not such a bad day really


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2008)

I think I will get home, eat dinner, watch a DVD and crash out the way I feel right now. 

Into the last hour now.... The killer hour..... The hour of the worst drag....


----------



## dolly's gal (May 30, 2008)

late night badgers?


----------



## sojourner (May 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i'm wfh and have just cracked open the rioja. so not such a bad day really



god i could _murder_ a glass of rioja right now - have a big slurp for me. i can't even drink tonight cos i'm driving


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2008)

No, just seem to be worn out at the moment...


----------



## dolly's gal (May 30, 2008)

sojourner said:


> i can't even drink tonight cos i'm driving



soj. that's, well, that's awful 

so, as a big, like totally MASSIVE, favour to you, i will make sure i drink twice as much in your honour


----------



## sojourner (May 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> soj. that's, well, that's awful
> 
> so, as a big, like totally MASSIVE, favour to you, i will make sure i drink twice as much in your honour



thanks doll, you're a real pal 


*coughs out feathers*


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2008)

had a lovely day today as i fucked off work was going to resign by my fuckwitted new manager wasn't around, so i just tolda colleague i was going home - monday will be a battle and oooh she's going to get it


----------



## Yetman (May 30, 2008)

Just been told were not getting our yearly bonus this year  


*pockets a grandsworth of stationary*


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Just been told were not getting our yearly bonus this year
> 
> 
> *pockets a grandsworth of stationary*



she's probably going to say that on monday tbh i don't care any more, either she goes or i go


----------



## Biddlybee (May 30, 2008)

I'm the only one left in the fucking office


----------



## Annierak (May 30, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Just been told were not getting our yearly bonus this year
> 
> 
> *pockets a grandsworth of stationary*


You don't work for office depot do you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

I get the feeling that this thread will be seeing a lot of me today.... 

Now been ten hours (admittedly 7 of them asleep) since I last had a cigarette and am starting to feel a bit freaky. Nails have been chewed down and I am already thinking about lunch. Might have to go for a brisk walk at lunchtime and pick up some healthy green lunch things. 

Maybe I should try working harder to distract myself?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

meh. i fucking hate mondays


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> meh. i fucking hate mondays



I normally quite like Monday's (this one aside) and really fucking hate Tuesday's. They always feel like the weekends are poles apart.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

after three days solid weekend binge-drinking i am a nervous wreck. booze comedowns totally suck and they always happen on a monday. gah


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

^ ^ ^  

Trying not to booze too much this month until the nicotine craving pass a bit....... This is getting seriously scary now!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Trying not to booze too much this month until the nicotine craving pass a bit....... This is getting seriously scary now!!!



oh yes, good idea. will-power always goes out the window after a couple of bevs.

good luck B


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> meh. i fucking hate mondays



mondays suck


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

Cravings are coming in waves. 
Have come this far (usually would have had 5 by now) that I am starting to feel a teeny bit better. 
Pity my wife tonight as she has to put up with my short temper and creeping insanity!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

good luck with that badgers

is it still only 10.15am?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

Nicotine cravings are really kicking in now and it is not nice!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm getting nicotine cravings and I dont even smoke 

Heavy weekend, again, fuck me when will it ever end........


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 2, 2008)

i know how you feel badgers, i can't afford to buy fags today, and it's starting to hurt.

plus, i got fuck all sleep last night.  i'm exhausted and need a gasper


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

am on 5th cup of coffee. not sure it's helping with the palpatations tbh  

am considering moving over to cammomile tea. that's how bad today has gotten


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

could someone offer me a new job

right now


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

marty, i am recruting for a new assistant. i will happily consider an application from you!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

Cravings seem to be coming in waves at the moment.. 
One minute I am in pieces and then fine the next. 

Gonna go for a stroll round town in a bit to make myself forget!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> marty, i am recruting for a new assistant. i will happily consider an application from you!



done, i would be happy to be your new bitch


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

Could we job share?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

a job share you say? hmmmm yes i think i'm open to that as an idea! what are the main skills and attributes you would bring to the role?


----------



## Madusa (Jun 2, 2008)

Ello people, hows it going? 

BORED!!! so I'm eating giant strawb sweets at my desk and flicking through work's July copy of Vogue. Even urban's boring today. 

*waves*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

hello mads. maybe you could sneak off early?


----------



## Madusa (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah maybe...the boss has done a bunk and I'm meant to be meeting boohoo later so that'll give me sweet extra time to get home to get ready to go out... 


probably wont though. 

Hows you, dolly?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Could we job share?



fuck off, it's my job, i'm a better bitch than you


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Hows you, dolly?



i'm tired mads. i barely slept a wink last night. and now i'm pissing about at work when i have shite loads on. hey ho. i'll wing it, i always do


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> fuck off, it's my job, i'm a better bitch than you



you can have a naked mud-wrestle to determin the winner


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> a job share you say? hmmmm yes i think i'm open to that as an idea! what are the main skills and attributes you would bring to the role?



A willingness to learn 
Superior communicator 
Motivated team player


----------



## Madusa (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i'm tired mads. i barely slept a wink last night. and now i'm pissing about at work when i have shite loads on. hey ho. i'll wing it, i always do



 

Heavy weekend? 

I do actually have work to do, but I'm putting it off and skiving, loike.  I just want to be in the pub gossiping with boohoo. 

Oooh, may just nip off for a fag!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> A willingness to learn
> Superior communicator
> Motivated team player



yes, but do you make good tea?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> A willingness to learn
> Superior communicator
> Motivated team player



pah!!

lazy
drunken
tardy



i think i am made of win


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

erm, sorry marty but i think Badgers has got the job


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yes, but do you make good tea?



Yes, and I am a good listener


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

great! when can you start?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> erm, sorry marty but i think Badgers has got the job


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


>



I will outsource half the role to you which you can do from home. You will be paid in cash, weed and 1970's porn mags.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I will outsource half the role to you which you can do from home. You will be paid in cash, weed and 1970's porn mags.



sign me up

i love outsourcing


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

I am a king.... 

It has now been over 16 hours since I last smoked  

 but


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 2, 2008)

I blagged one oof my boss's silk cuts.

WTF is a silk cut for exactly.  No wonder he needs to go for a dozen fag breaks a day.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I blagged one oof my boss's silk cuts.
> 
> WTF is a silk cut for exactly.  No wonder he needs to go for a dozen fag breaks a day.



Take one skin

Tear most of it off

Wrap it around the stupid fucking holes in the filter


Hey presto - normal fag!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

please. can someone shoot me in the face. now.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am a king....
> 
> It has now been over 16 hours since I last smoked
> 
> but



You not got any nic gum?  Makes it so much easier ime


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> please. can someone shoot me in the face. now.



*locked and loaded*  

Only 90 mins to go.  And I am never drinking that much on a Saturday ever again.  Ever.  I think my liver nearly exploded last night


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Only 90 mins to go.  And I am never drinking that much on a Saturday ever again.  Ever.  I think my liver nearly exploded last night



tell me about it 

booze is evil. i am never drinking again


----------



## Madusa (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> *locked and loaded*
> 
> Only 90 mins to go.  And I am never drinking that much on a Saturday ever again.  Ever.  I think my liver nearly exploded last night



Fucking hell, soj!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> tell me about it
> 
> booze is evil. *i am never drinking again *



Me neither

It made me smoke almost all my weed too.  The weed I was carefully rationing out until the end of the week when my next grocery delivery is 

AND there's red wine over about 20 of my cds - ruined they are.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Fucking hell, soj!



What???  I got drunk!  I'm not on my own you know


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Hey presto - normal fag!


well... hey presto B&H  


marty21 said:


> could someone offer me a new job
> 
> right now


I'm not even at work today and feel like this ^  (very girly, but almost feel like crying at the thought of going back in on Weds!)

Got any more jobs dolly?   Any need for a cake maker?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> You not got any nic gum?  Makes it so much easier ime



Actually a friend is just posting me a load. 

When I have 'given up' before the first few days have been nasty but because (I think) I am so focused on not smoking that I don't let my guard down. Then after a few weeks I have felt like I have 'done it' only to totally fuck it up by letting my guard down.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> please. can someone shoot me in the face. now.



that's badger's part of the job - i just make the tea


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Actually a friend is just posting me a load.
> 
> When I have 'given up' before the first few days have been nasty but because (I think) I am so focused on not smoking that I don't let my guard down. Then after a few weeks I have felt like I have 'done it' only to totally fuck it up by letting my guard down.



Having done cold turkey once, I would never ever do it again, and I have iron self will too.  

Use the gum.  And try to get yourself off it at some point - took me 6 months


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> AND there's red wine over about 20 of my cds - ruined they are.



fucking hell woman!  what on earth were you up to?!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> fucking hell woman!  what on earth were you up to?!



umm...we can't actually remember how that happened.  Or the bruises that we're both covered in    Oh shit - no, we didn't did we?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> AND there's red wine over about 20 of my cds - ruined they are.


Wash em very gently under warm water... should be fine


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> umm...we can't actually remember how that happened.  Or the bruises that we're both covered in    Oh shit - no, we didn't did we?!



filth. utter utter filth


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wash em very gently under warm water... should be fine



 cheers for the tip   Based on personal experience?


----------



## Annierak (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> umm...we can't actually remember how that happened.  Or the bruises that we're both covered in    Oh shit - no, we didn't did we?!


 Hey i can't believe how many bruises i have. Feel like i've been beaten up! Just discovered several black and purple ones on the insides of my upper arm. Still feel wrecked


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> cheers for the tip   Based on personal experience?


Never  

Wine should come off no problem, just don't use anything abrasive.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wash em very gently under warm water... should be fine



you can put jam on them, they said so on tomorrow's world


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Never
> 
> Wine should come off no problem, just don't use anything abrasive.



 ta chuck


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ta chuck



all that westlife music


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> all that westlife music



hehe

actually, i suspect a fight or three over DJing rights  the entire work surface was covered in cds


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> that's badger's part of the job - i just make the tea



Shoot in the tea?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Shoot in the tea?



that sounds wrong, somehow. i think i'll make me own tea this avo


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn This Stupid Wanting A Fag Business


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Damn This Stupid Wanting A Fag Business



poke yourself in the eyes


that'll take your mind off it


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> that sounds wrong, somehow. i think i'll make me own tea this avo



badgers has performance issues - you might need to monitor him closely


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

after today i'm going to work really hard. today is the last day i doss about on the internet. honest it is. it is it is


----------



## Numbers (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> after today i'm going to work really hard. today is the last day i doss about on the internet. honest it is. it is it is


I love working hard.  In my last job I just spent my days having fun, on the net, bubblewrap wars, relaxation room, drugs.. pure fun.  Now tho' I work hard every day, and love it too.  I actually prefer it.

Today tho', got up at 4am, milled about, had breakfast, got to work for 6am.  Mad thing is, it's still busy at 5:15am when I leave the house, I'd a thunk I'd be the only one up but nope... every fcuker and his dog.  I've had no lunch, and now I'm home and shall shortly commence smoking lovely ganga.

Lovely.  

What's that got to do with the day dragging you ask, well... missus aint home til 6/6:30ish and the cpl of hours I have here on my own really drags


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

we've had words about this before. this thread is for people who *don'*t like their jobs!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> after today i'm going to work really hard. today is the last day i doss about on the internet. honest it is. it is it is



ah see, I DO work my fucking socks off most of the time, so I don't really feel too bad about slacking now and again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

Into the last hour now...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

Only 30 mins left for me

and then FOOOOOOOD


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ah see, I DO work my fucking socks off most of the time, so I don't really feel too bad about slacking now and again



so do i! 

i just haven't the past couple of days


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 2, 2008)

oh god how to survive another hour  
and then i have to go a home where i'll be in the way and not wanted. Double 
and boo hoo moan whine to me.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> so do i!
> 
> i just haven't the past couple of days



I'm sure you'll make up for it doll    Once you're completely over the hangover.  Wednesday, then


----------



## Numbers (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> we've had words about this before. this thread is for people who *don'*t like their jobs!


I'd prefer not to work if that helps.  Actually I lie, I'd like to work even harder than I do right now, which has been 7 days a week, but I'd like to do so in my own pub, which I want to buy in either 3 or 5 years time, depending on whether or not the missus will agree, cos right now she's not too keen, she's keen, but not too keen, iykwim.  

Numbers, landlord of The BlackIrishDog


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

45 minutes


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2008)

10 minutes!!!!!  *punches air*


----------



## Madusa (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 10mins to go, but I'm clocking off now, the rebel that I is.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I'd prefer not to work if that helps.  Actually I lie, I'd like to work even harder than I do right now, which has been 7 days a week, but I'd like to do so in my own pub



This ^ ^ ^ 

I have had my own business and did work 60/70 hours a week but under my own terms. If I thought something was a pointless waste of time then I never did it, now I don't have total say on this sort of thing.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

i'd actually just quite like to win 20 million on the lottery and bugger off round the world for a couple of years


----------



## Numbers (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i'd actually just quite like to win 20 million on the lottery and bugger off round the world for a couple of years


Buy me a pub if you do, and we'll have a farewell party (on the house) for ya.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Buy me a pub if you do, and we'll have a farewell party (on the house) for ya.



ok, it's a deal


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

I reckon I have the lottery wrapped up Wednesday....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I reckon I have the lottery wrapped up Wednesday....



what are your numbers?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what are your numbers?


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=242543


----------



## rennie (Jun 2, 2008)

An hour or so left.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

10 minutes managed to avoid my manager all day


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

10 minutes to go, then the god awful tube journey back


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2008)

C O M E  O N ! ! ! ! 

Only a handful of minutes left now and I am outta here. 
Should be home (twitching) on the sofa by about half six and then back in here tomorrow.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> 10 minutes to go, then the god awful tube journey back


Cos I finish at 3:30pm I enjoy a leisurely, choice of seat, time for reflection, relaxing 26 minute tube journey home.

Sorry, I'm a cnut and have no place on this thread really.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2008)

i have left the building


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2008)

Yawn


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2008)

another day begins - cheeky meeting near home, delayed my entry into the office til 10.30


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2008)

Day is a bit of a pain but not too bad. 

My mind seems to still be getting distracted by nicotine cravings but have a *LOT* to do so the drag has not really kicked in yet. I am sure that by early afternoon I will be climbing the walls!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 3, 2008)

Funny thing is, this is the life I chose.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Yetman (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to smash something up………


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Funny thing is, this is the life I chose.



_They don't call me Harry the Bastard at all! My name's Sid! _


----------



## Sadken (Jun 3, 2008)

I've used this name on the net since I was 13 and stopped watching Bottom when I was about 14.  I thought it was shit for years till I saw the camping episode again recently and thought it was ace.  Think I've come out of my mid 20s pretentious phase, which is good.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I want to smash something up………



fancy coming to my office and smashing all the cunts i am having to have a day-long team meeting with, up? 

(got to go out with them for dinner tonight as well  in putney  *cries*)


----------



## Yetman (Jun 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> fancy coming to my office and smashing all the cunts i am having to have a day-long team meeting with, up?
> 
> (got to go out with them for dinner tonight as well  in putney  *cries*)



Thank you very very much Dolly, I'd fucking love to, very kind of you.

If you see a stary eyed wildman come thrashing through the door waving a large plank of wood around, thats me 

Might want to wear your big stupid red hat so I know not to bash you like 





*cries as well*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2008)

appraissal over - during it my manager insisted that the sun sometimes set at 2pm, i bet her a £100 that she was wrong - she hasn't paid up, despite checking someone's diary 

blimey it's still light at 2.30


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2008)

Fucking LOT of minutes still left. 
I might smash something too if I can be bothered.
In fact I am quite close to Putney here, should only be about 10 minutes...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2008)

could murder a spliff right now

am really REALLY hoping my mum and dad have forgotten they said they'd come round after work.  all i wanna do is get the fucking shitey ironing done, laundry hung up, and get me tea on, not have them fannying round me kitchen for an hour getting in the fucking way


----------



## Annierak (Jun 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> could murder a spliff right now
> 
> am really REALLY hoping my mum and dad have forgotten they said they'd come round after work.  all i wanna do is get the fucking shitey ironing done, laundry hung up, and get me tea on, not have them fannying round me kitchen for an hour getting in the fucking way


Awww families, gotta love em 

*so glad i'm a loner*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 3, 2008)

*puts on some northern soul*


----------



## Annierak (Jun 3, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> *puts on some northern soul*


Nice one!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Awww families, gotta love em
> 
> **so glad i'm a loner**



how to wipe out 2 family members in one go!! way to go chick!


----------



## Annierak (Jun 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> how to wipe out 2 family members in one go!! way to go chick!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2008)

so, when my mum and dad knock round later, i'll open the door, say' sorry, i'm a loner', shut the door, and hey presto, all gone!!


----------



## Annierak (Jun 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> so, when my mum and dad knock round later, i'll open the door, say' sorry, i'm a loner', shut the door, and hey presto, all gone!!


Nah, simpler than that....do as i do.....don't answer the door, jobs a good un


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Nah, simpler than that....do as i do.....don't answer the door, jobs a good un



I lent them a fuckin key the other week so he could put some plants int back for me - he's BOUND to use it if I don't answer the door 


*need to get key back dammit*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2008)

The moron in my office is grating on me now.... 
Two of my other colleauges are outside smoking.... 

Cunts


----------



## Annierak (Jun 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I lent them a fuckin key the other week so he could put some plants int back for me - he's BOUND to use it if I don't answer the door
> 
> 
> *need to get key back dammit*


Big mistake there sistah! Thats just asking for trouble


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Thank you very very much Dolly, I'd fucking love to, very kind of you.
> 
> If you see a stary eyed wildman come thrashing through the door waving a large plank of wood around, thats me
> 
> ...



where the fuck are you?  the meeting is still very much happening and no mad man has killed anyone...  and i'm wearing the stupid red fucking hat too


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The moron in my office is grating on me now....
> Two of my other colleauges are outside smoking....
> 
> Cunts



take it you've not got that nic gum yet then


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> where the fuck are you?  the meeting is still very much happening and no mad man has killed anyone...  and i'm wearing the stupid red fucking hat too




have a game of snakes & ladders. that should chill you out.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The moron in my office is grating on me now....
> Two of my other colleauges are outside smoking....
> 
> Cunts


just been outside for a ciggie


----------



## Yetman (Jun 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> where the fuck are you?  the meeting is still very much happening and no mad man has killed anyone...  and i'm wearing the stupid red fucking hat too



They wouldn’t let me through the gates of the city because I didn’t have a fucking oyster card!! 

………if you can just stick on those massive green dungarees and trainers with your name on the side in graffiti style writing that you are always going on about, then I’ll see if I can get through


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2008)

Ticking towards the last hour now. 
This is when the drag is worse than ever but we can make it.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2008)

1 hour, 1 hour


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 1 hour, 1 hour



If we split the cost of a temp we could send them round to smash up dolly's gal's meeting. They could wear a fez or something.... Like this pigeon:


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


>



nice pigeon. 

the meeting has finished! huzzah


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

Day three with no cigarettes begins. 
Not counting or anything but now made a total of 55 hours since the last one. 

It is VERY SLOWLY getting easier but I stress SLOWLY!!!!! 
Made it this far though so am now using the 'you have suffered this far, don't ruin it' angle.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 4, 2008)

well done badgers! 

i have to do a cunting appraisal in 35 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> cunting appraisal



This should be the corporate term for them ^ ^


----------



## Yetman (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulated myself for going to the gym last night with a load of stella. Feel a bit rough now but the sun is shining, which lifts the mood somewhat 

Rain is fucking shit and can just fuck off 

10 minutes on the jogger just so I can burn the same amount of calories as is in a packet of crisps is fucking shit and can also fuck off 

Sun however, is fucking ace and can stay


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 4, 2008)

I struggled to find a dragging image grim enough to suit this day but I think I've finally found one:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Quality drag there Brainaddict!!!! 

I might try and squeeze in a late lunch today, just to try and make the afternoon seem shorter. 

Oddly I am in a really good mood today despite the horror that is my office right now! Got out of the bed on the right side, made my wife smile with stupid birthday gifts (Timeout chocolate bar and pack of flypaper), had a pleasing commute, have a nice evening ahead and am starting to see the weekend right on the horizon. 

STILL FUCKING DRAGGING THOUGH


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Congratulated myself for going to the gym last night with a load of stella.



^^^ classic Yetman 

the cunting appraisal went ok. the kid didn't seem to notice that i'd done no prep for it and he's even writing it up! result 

this afternoon will be shite. i have to meet two clients, both from banks  better do some quick research on them as i currently have no idea what the fuck they are about 

in other news, i am eating reduced-price sushi from sainsburys - it's ok but not that great really


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 4, 2008)

I have LITERALLY Nothing to do.

Was off for a month, lots of my stuff got farmed out and none of it is at a point where it's worth farming it back to me. Lots of stuff I'm waiting to start isn't yet, and my colleagues aren't that busy either. I've offered to help anyone with anything, to no avail. So I shouldn't feel guilty blatantly sat online all day, but what the fuck else can i do? 

Doing nothing serves to make a dull job even duller.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2008)

I've had that recently Jeff. My boss works remotely so there is no one to supervise me; my job is still completely undefined more than a year after I started there; and I go on maternity leave at the end of this month. All these factors add up to a great deal of timewasting, which is a bit /.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> this afternoon will be shite. i have to meet two clients, both from banks  better do some quick research on them as i currently have no idea what the fuck they are about



So what exactly do you do then hey? Some kind of schmooozer it sounds like. Are you a secretary to some kind of fat cat? Or are you some kind of account manager for some kind of media corporate bastards? Do you call people dahling a lot and swan around getting taken out for lunch where everyone is totally false and pretentious until they decide to go onto a club in their suits and then get really pissed and make twats out of themselves and lose the freakin Reuters contract and get it in the ass from the boss on Monday morning?


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 4, 2008)

I haven't done any work all day.  Manager in a meeting, no work for me, told me to sit back and relax.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> So what exactly do you do then hey? Some kind of schmooozer it sounds like. Are you a secretary to some kind of fat cat? Or are you some kind of account manager for some kind of media corporate bastards? Do you call people dahling a lot and swan around getting taken out for lunch where everyone is totally false and pretentious until they decide to go onto a club in their suits and then get really pissed and make twats out of themselves and lose the freakin Reuters contract and get it in the ass from the boss on Monday morning?


 
i work for a charity. schmoozing companies who want to pretend they're not evil and actually give a fuck about communities they work out of/society/their staff. really it's just a wanky account mgmt marketing job. eh, it pays the bills 

*yawn*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2008)

First day in this week having been off the last few days feeling yucky  

Still don't feel well so am taking things easy and hoping to leave early.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i work for a charity. schmoozing companies who want to pretend they're not evil and actually give a fuck about communities they work out of/society/their staff. really it's just a wanky account mgmt marketing job. eh, it pays the bills
> 
> *yawn*



I knew you were a schmoozer, sritten all over yer face  Still, only marginally more exciting than spreadsheets eh


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> well done badgers!
> 
> i have to do a cunting appraisal in 35 minutes



i've been at a cunting meeting for the last 2 hours


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

Just strolled back in from the late lunch slot.... 

It is Mrs Badgers Birthday today so I am using that as a reason to sneak away at 17:00 rather than 17:30. 
Reduces the afternoon shift down to less than three hours which is good news!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just strolled back in from the late lunch slot....
> 
> It is Mrs Badgers Birthday today so I am using that as a reason to sneak away at 17:00 rather than 17:30.
> Reduces the afternoon shift down to less than three hours which is good news!



fucking slacker i hope they bring that up at appraissal time


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

marty21 said:


> fucking slacker i hope they bring that up at appraissal time



I know, I feel like I am letting my comrade down Mr21. 
In fact I have let you all down haven't I?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I know, I feel like I am letting my comrade down Mr21.
> In fact I have let you all down haven't I?



but of course, most of all, you've let yourself down


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 4, 2008)

Shit. Two hours to go and loads of work to do. Can't motivate myself. Shit.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> but of course, most of all, you've let yourself down



aye!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

/Unsubscribes from thread

/Resigns from job


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> /Unsubscribes from thread
> 
> /Resigns from job



typical...when the going gets tough


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I knew you were a schmoozer, sritten all over yer face  Still, only marginally more exciting than spreadsheets eh



1st schmooze done and dusted. 2nd due in 10 mins. i am going to have to talk about "art"


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> 1st schmooze done and dusted. 2nd due in 10 mins. i am going to have to talk about "art"



slip in 'fart' instead. go on. dare you   or - actually DO a fart, just as you're saying 'art'


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> slip in 'fart' instead. go on. dare you   or - actually DO a fart, just as you're saying 'art'



this is a piece i call

"who the fuck dropped that one?"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

Weak.... 

I can't survive without smokes AND this thread so had to rescind my resignation and subscribe to the thread again.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2008)

marty21 said:


> this is a piece i call
> 
> "who the fuck dropped that one?"


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Weak....
> 
> I can't survive without smokes AND this thread so had to rescind my resignation and subscribe to the thread again.




Glad to have you back on the team, there's an evening meeting i need you to attend 8pm to 2am, in glasgow, no expenses, no overnight stay, i'll expect you back in the office at 8am tomorrow with a full report

<fucks off to play golf>


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Weak....
> 
> I can't survive without smokes AND this thread so had to rescind my resignation and subscribe to the thread again.



*sniffs air suspiciously*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> *sniffs air suspiciously*



Chews gum innocently


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 4, 2008)

bloomberg woman postponed!!!!!!!!!! get the fuck in!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2008)

well past midweek now - 45 minutes left of wednesfuckingday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

I am going home in less than ten minutes !!!!!!!!!! get the fuck in!!!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 4, 2008)

i'm going now! see yas!


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm off too, having done nothing today except surf the internet because there was no work I could do and everyone was too busy to train me.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2008)

30 minutes


get the fuck in!!!!


i think i'm the last one of our happy band left


----------



## Yetman (Jun 4, 2008)

Theres a fucking woman here who's gonna ask me to do some big hairy bastard project any minute......get the fuck out love


----------



## Numbers (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't think of anything to post right now.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2008)

19 hours odd til the close of play tomorrow


----------



## Numbers (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't start until 10 today, but still got up early (5).  Mrs and I have tomorrow off aswell  it's my 1st w/end off in a cpl of months so am taking a nice longggg once.

I'll be leaving work this evening in 12 hrs and 9 mins.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 19 hours odd til the close of play tomorrow



11 hours and 45 minutes now.... 

Those first 7+ hours fly by, perhaps this will be a better day?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

Woo! Lots of work done on the train on the way in. Now I'm at my desk, surfing the interwebs.

Why is it easier to work on the train than at actual work?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

This is murder.... 

Feeling lazy, not got much work to do, not even halfway through the morning!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 5, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I don't start until 10 today, but still got up early (5).  Mrs and I have tomorrow off aswell  it's my 1st w/end off in a cpl of months so am taking a nice longggg once.



Nice one, have a top weekend mate – although I’m sure even if you just sat in your pants smoking hash and drinking lager you’d have a top weekend compared to the past 10 or whatever 



Numbers said:


> I'll be leaving work this evening in 12 hrs and 9 mins.




I think you’ll finally earn the right to post on this thread in about 10 hours time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

Someone is messing with time...
It is going too slowly or something I think....


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

Early lunch (tuna salad baguette with a pastry and a bog of cut-price mini cadbury creme eggs) and now I'm getting sleepy. Must stay awake...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Early lunch (tuna salad baguette with a pastry and a bog of cut-price mini cadbury creme eggs) and now I'm getting sleepy. Must stay awake...



I had to take the 12-1 slot today and sitting here alone in the office going slowly insane. I grow weary of leaving messages that are not returned, sending emails that are not read and trying to stretch about 1.5 hours work over 7.5 hours....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2008)

spent most of the morning travelling to and from the east ham area as the tubes were out of actiion because of a unexploded WW2 bomb near Bow, so i had to get buses and that still nearly 2pm and only just got in


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

Marty - you've got through most of the day already! *jealous*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Marty - you've got through most of the day already! *jealous*



i have to pop out again in 30 mins - they've changed my job a lot, so i'm out a lot, and tbh i prefer being office based, so i am probably putting my notice in at the end of the month - fuck 'em


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

Fair enough...

I'm so sleepy I can't focus on the words on the screen. They keep going fuzzy. zzz


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmmm.... 

I have hardly any holiday left from my pitiful annual allowance but am starting to really want a sneaky day off. I might have to do some planning tonight and see if I can free one up. 

Still 2.5 hours of this tedium left to drag through.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2008)

popping out in the sun for a bit - might have a cheeky coffee somewhere and read the paper


----------



## Yetman (Jun 5, 2008)

Just found out I'm allowed to order a new top of the range laptop 

I best er, clear all of this personal 'stuff' off this PC asap then


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 5, 2008)

It's worse than dragging right now. I don't even have the heart to post a picture 

In fact I thought my pitiful situation merited it's own thread 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=252660


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

No pictures and a spin off thread?? 

I am starting to doubt your commitment


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> No pictures and a spin off thread??
> 
> I am starting to doubt your commitment



performance issues

i think we should do a disciplinary for capability


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

forty minutes to go (if I leave at five)...

Time to do a bit of work. It's sunny outside.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> performance issues
> 
> i think we should do a disciplinary for capability



My only concern is we will lose publishing rights on the photos BA posted?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> No pictures and a spin off thread??
> 
> I am starting to doubt your commitment


It's difficult to organise anything in such an egotistical society isn't it? Someone always wants to go off and do their own thing


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

Not sure quite how you escaped this thread, made it through the Iron Curtain and out into the forum....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2008)

15 minutes - then i'm offski, friday awaits


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

I am not messing about tonight, outta here in about 6/7 minutes and RUNNING home.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 6, 2008)

w00tyw00t.. I'm off today (stll up at stupid o'clock), and tomorrow, and Sunday.  Longest break I've had in 3 months.

I hope the next 3 days are longggggggggg.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

Six in the morning don’t want to wake
Sun laying low and the world sleeping late
Hate like the river runs heavy and deep
Oh I wish that they’d sack me and leave me to sleep

Five days from seven the week’s hardly mine 
The alarm clock’s gone over to enemy lines 
Waste my time working for cowards and creeps
Oh I wish that they’d sack me and leave me to sleep

Rain strikes the window heralds the day 
Rain won’t you wash these eight hours away? 
Rain feeds the river runs heavy and deep
Oh I wish that they’d sack me and leave me to sleep

Birds on the windowsill sing in the dawn 
By the time that I’m home all this day will be gone
Spend my life sowing what others will reap 
Oh I wish that they’d sack me and leave me to sleep

Rain strikes the window heralds the day
Rain won’t you wash these eight hours away? 
Rain feeds the river runs heavy and deep
Oh I wish that they’d sack me and leave me to sleep.



http://www.chumba.com/lyrics07.html


----------



## lillia (Jun 6, 2008)

Tumble outta bed
And stumble to the kitchen
Pour myself a cup of ambition
Yawnin', stretchin', try to come to life
Jump in the shower
And the blood starts pumpin'
Out on the streets
The traffic starts jumpin'
And folks like me on the job from 9 to 5

Workin' 9 to 5
What a way to make a livin'
Barely gettin' by
It's all takin'
And no givin'
They just use your mind
And they never give you credit
It's enough to drive you
Crazy if you let it

9 to 5, for service and devotion
You would think that i
Would deserve a fair promotion
Want to move ahead
But the boss won't seem to let me in
I swear sometimes that man is out to get me
Mmmmm...

They let your dream
Just a' watch 'em shatter
You're just a step
On the boss man's a' ladder
But you got dream he'll never take away


----------



## Numbers (Jun 6, 2008)

Godddd, tis only 10:12am.

I've just awoke from my second sleep, after 3 beers and a bifta I went back for another 2hour sleep/cuddle.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Six in the morning don’t want to wake
> Sun laying low and the world sleeping late
> Hate like the river runs heavy and deep
> Oh I wish that they’d sack me and leave me to sleep
> ...


I was up at 1am, 2am, 3am, 4am, 5am... gave up at 6.30am and got out of bed... threw up, then cycled in to work


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

^ ^ ^   

I could have slept all day today... 

It is Friday though and no sleeps before the weekend


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2008)

mmmmm... sleeps


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a couple of hours work to do today, to stretch over 8 and a 1/2 hours...


----------



## Numbers (Jun 6, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> mmmmm... sleeps


I had my main sleep last night, got up usual time, had a few beers, had a 2nd small sleep, had some breakfast (Tortilla) and a(nother) bifta and went and had a final 3rd slumber kind of thing.

Now I'm about to start gardening.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

Lunch soon... 

Not sure whether to go to the pub or not. 
It feels wrong to not do it on a Friday but the attempted no smoking regime will be at severe risk!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

Really needed to fart but had curry last night so stood up and walked to the kitchen to relieve myself. 
Found that standing up and walking across the office removed the 'need to fart' so sat back down again. 
Now I need to let it go again but get the feeling that it is not gonna be good.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Really needed to fart but had curry last night so stood up and walked to the kitchen to relieve myself.
> Found that standing up and walking across the office removed the 'need to fart' so sat back down again.
> Now I need to let it go again but get the feeling that it is not gonna be good.


Don't you just hate that.

I'm having a beer right now, I find myself (again) with only 1 spliff left  and have no plans for leaving the house until 4:30ish.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

Just made the fart situation worse by having a three Guinness lunch! 

Inside the last four hours now and hating this. 
The whole industry is dragging and even when it was not, it goes to sleep on a Friday afternoon. 

This is gonna be a looooong afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

Things are getting worse at my desk


----------



## Numbers (Jun 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Things are getting worse at my desk


Class.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2008)

just got in and read an email about our compulsory fun day which will involve "it's a knockout"  we have to have fun


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2008)

the fun day is in essex, and the fun will last until 10pm 

someone shoot me


----------



## Yetman (Jun 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Things are getting worse at my desk



Heh! Get in


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

marty21 said:


> just got in and read an email about our compulsory fun day which will involve "it's a knockout"  we have to have fun



Enforced fun is the best. 

Like that time we were away at an exhibition and got a phone call while sitting in my hotel room telling me that there was a company dinner and I was supposed to be there. Arrived to find that it was a Karaoke themed Chinese resturaunt and I HAD to prove myself as a team player by singing in front of everyone....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Things are getting worse at my desk



heh - is that really you?! 


jesus christ i've had the day from fucking HELL so far.  I thought YESTERDAY was bad, but it was fuck all on this     I intend to try and fit a little skiving time in now...am pooped


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> heh - is that really you?!



Yep....... 

Spot the difference:


----------



## sojourner (Jun 6, 2008)

you really suit long blonde hair   put it back on!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Arrived to find that it was a Karaoke themed Chinese resturaunt and I HAD to prove myself as a team player by singing in front of everyone....



I thought you were more of a man than that Badgers my friend, you have indeed let the side down there. *shakes head*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Enforced fun is the best.
> 
> Like that time we were away at an exhibition and got a phone call while sitting in my hotel room telling me that there was a company dinner and I was supposed to be there. Arrived to find that it was a Karaoke themed Chinese resturaunt and I HAD to prove myself as a team player by singing in front of everyone....



there's a chance i may have to attend a dinner dance in london's west end in a few months - a thank you to our tenants - more enforced fun - my notice is itching to be released


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm going in 5 minutes.  But don't get jealous too quickly. I have to find a pub, book someone in, then drive home for about 90mins - at best


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2008)

110 minutes - come on world, spin fucking faster


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

I have nearly two fucking hours of this shit...

Would rather be finding a pub, booking someone in and then driving home for about 900000000000000mins


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 6, 2008)

Fuck. I've suddenly realised I have shit to do after all and am going to have to put on a turn of speed


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

Tick, tock, tick, tock....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2008)

my manager just told me i had performance issues, she asked me what i was going to do about it - what i wanted to say was "fuck off out of here" what i actually said was "perform better"  @ self


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

You are part of the system marty


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> You are part of the system marty



i'm being sucked into it


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice way to send you into the weekend! Couldn't he have said that on Monday morning?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Nice way to send you into the weekend! Couldn't he have said that on Monday morning?


not that arsed about it really - and i tend to avoid her most of the time


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2008)

30 minutes


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah but if you were you might have spent the weekend shivering in a corner in the foetal position, worried that your job is on the line...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Yeah but if you were you might have spent the weekend shivering in a corner in the foetal position, worried that your job is on the line...




i intend temping in a few weeks anyway, i'm just dragging it out til i get my annual bonus in july


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

marty21 said:


> annual bonus in july




SHOTGUN!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

Closer now


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 6, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i intend temping in a few weeks anyway, i'm just dragging it out til i get my annual bonus in july


You think you're going to get a bonus after your abysmal performance lately?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2008)

Right, fuck this corporate noose.... 
I have my fleece on, bag packed, desk tidied and just need to close this browser then run out of the door!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> You think you're going to get a bonus after your abysmal performance lately?


they already agreed it it ain't much, less than a month's salary


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

New day, new week and not even an hour in so far.... 

Two people off 'sick' on this lovely hot day and one of them was supposed to be training a temp. I managed to get dumped with that job which is always a fun start to the week!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2008)

Being in here on a day like this is fucking just fucking BOLLOCKS MAN


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2008)

lunch-time slowly approaches


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 9, 2008)

working in glasgow for the next three days. the weather is shite


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Being in here on a day like this is fucking just fucking BOLLOCKS MAN



This ^ ^ 

I am feeling really lethargic and our office has no air-con at all. Minutes are slowly ticking along as always and I want to be in shorts and t-shirt 

Going to be a looooong week I feel


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2008)

i have just been asked to be on an it's knock out team for our compulsory fun day in essex - i politely declined


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

Gonna stroll round Wandsworth Park at lunchtime I think. 
Have got to eat something at some point but out of ideas.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 9, 2008)

draggong toda like a drag artist in a victorian dress shoppe.

so fuck it

Am going to take a loooooong lunch and play on my bike in the sunshine


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

Drag (physics)


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's something to liven up your day 

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/06/06/office_rampage/


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

I may have to smash this place up, if only to distract myself from the fire alram testing that has been going on for nearly an hour. 

Late lunch today though so hopefully a short afternoon


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 9, 2008)

Bored. Horrible coke comedown. Chest hurts. Sleepy.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2008)

lunch time - usually i'm a 12pm man, a man of habit, and today 1.30 it's fucking liberty


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 9, 2008)

i am significantly fed-up with work right now. i wish to god i was a kept woman


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

I failed to win the lottery on Friday and Saturday night which has ruined my week somewhat


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 9, 2008)

me too. i also failed to buy a ticket. i am made of fail (and other such shite internet sayings)


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 9, 2008)

i just fell asleep at my desk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

Off for a meeting now to get my head chewed off while trying not fall asleep and dream of nicer things


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 9, 2008)

My boss is in the office today, which means I can't even arse about on the loserweb all day. I actually have to look like I'm working!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 9, 2008)

fuck it. i'm going to get pregnant. then i can go on maternity leave 

i'll wait till after my holidays in ibiz and india, then operation-baby will commence


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> fuck it. i'm going to get pregnant. then i can go on maternity leave
> 
> i'll wait till after my holidays in ibiz and india, then operation-baby will commence



Me too 

If they give me any shit they are gonna feel the arse end of my sexual discrimination solicitor and the brunt of a whopping lawsuit - winwinsitcho


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> fuck it. i'm going to get pregnant. then i can go on maternity leave



is that part of badger's role? or is it in my job description?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 9, 2008)

marty21 said:


> is that part of badger's role? or is it in my job description?



oh i wouldnt expect help from either of you with this little project. that would be above and beyond the call of duty, surely?!

yetman, go for it. i saw a pregnant bloke in the paper the other day - if he can do it, so can you


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> oh i wouldnt expect help from either of you with this little project. that would be above and beyond the call of duty, surely?!
> 
> yetman, go for it. i saw a pregnant bloke in the paper the other day - if he can do it, so can you



you are a very understanding manager


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

Meeting was fun... 
Actually no it wasn't, it was awful. 

Hot, moany, dull, moany, horrid, moany and long!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 9, 2008)

My boss has just said he'll give me a lift home, so it's not all bad


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2008)

Phew, was sweating like an Estate Agent during the credit crunch by the time I got home last night! 

Another long hot day lies in wait in this sweat box labelled as an office.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2008)

afternoon shift - 4 hours 15 to go


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2008)

The morning dragged a little and now heading into the last 3.5 hours of torture.... 

We have one of the overlords coming over to inspect his territory at 4pm so have to be on good behaviour or something?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2008)

i was just interviewing a client, in our interview rooms there is a loud clicking lock. a very loud clicking clock, *tick! tock! tick !tock !* my life is ticking away *tick tock tick fucking tock*


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 10, 2008)

I still haven't done any work this week. Time for a fag.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2008)

Just had a fag, just read a memo about our new CRM system which arrives soon. 

Need to be teleported home soon, perhaps past the pub?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

Blimey, this first hour has flown past for once.... 

One of my department is on his last day today and another has just resigned! 
That is four people gone this year and only one new person started! 

After the resignation first thing I was called in by my MD (who can be a challenging sort of fella) who told me that he had read my performance review and is promoting me!! Also asked me what I wanted to earn!!! 

Blimey.... Not had much good news over the last couple of months


----------



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2008)

HA! If this office doesn’t pick up its pace by the 2nd July we may lose the contract!! Ha! 

Why Ha!?! WHY HA?! I hear you cry!! Well……….I’ve just been moved off the contract, to still work on the contract, but not under the contract….so if anything happens, I’m in the clear. Oh yeah. Alright. I think. Although in theory the people here could be taken on by the contractee to work for them, leaving me with nobody to work for and er, shit…..I’ll have to move to fucking Dundee or something. Fuck. FUCK.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

So many companies like this Yetty ^ ^ ^ 

My work keeps changing so the work I have done is mainly lost, then by the time I have a handle on the next project there is another change and the cycle begins again. 

Is Dundee nice this time of year?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2008)

To be honest I couldnt give a monkeys cornhole at the minute. I'm bored as a lesbo at a sausage fest. Any kind of excitement, even the bad sort would be something right now. Someone going postal, random office suicide, explosion, swarm of bees ANYTHING


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

I found myself hoping for an office fire or something recently. 
Then I would HAVE to get off my arse and work out what I was doing with my life long term. 

Either that or sign on and sleep for a while?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

Now the 'drag' has kicked in after this mornings exciting first hour... 

The sandwich woman is the cause of this as she used to come around 10:15 but now does not get round till about 11:00 and sometimes later!! I might have to seek out an alternative to the tardy and boring service offered by Darwins Deli over recent weeks and months.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2008)

I am sleepy. I don't want any work. I just want to sit here and stare into space 

Maybe I will try and wake myself up with a cuppa. If I can be bothered to detach my arse from my chair and walk the 20 feet to the kettle


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If I can be bothered to detach my arse from my chair and walk the 20 feet to the kettle



I have to walk to town at lunch to buy a leaving gift for Judas across the way... 

Not sure what to get though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have to walk to town at lunch to buy a leaving gift for Judas across the way...
> 
> Not sure what to get though



A jar of marmite and some comedy socks?

I have just mis-spelt "Dartmouth" as "Fartmouth" and....I laughed. Things are bad. Things are really bad


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 11, 2008)

my taxi takes me to the airport at 3.15pm so an hour and a half to go yet


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Now the 'drag' has kicked in after this mornings exciting first hour...
> 
> The sandwich woman is the cause of this as she used to come around 10:15 but now does not get round till about 11:00 and sometimes later!! I might have to seek out an alternative to the tardy and boring service offered by Darwins Deli over recent weeks and months.



darwins, sounds familiar - i think i used to use them in Pimlico


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> darwins, sounds familiar - i think i used to use them in Pimlico



When were you in 'the village' then?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been on my own in the office. Paid some bills, watched two episodes of panorama, long phone call to my mum, changed my facebook picture to one of barbara cartland and her dog and sent off a few emails.

Time for some job hunting.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> When were you in 'the village' then?



I spent over a year working there, 92/93 at a couple of places, dolphin square, then on an estate the other side of victoria road - near vincent street i think


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> I spent over a year working there, 92/93 at a couple of places, dolphin square, then on an estate the other side of victoria road - near vincent street i think



I worked round there for a while but only 3/4 years ago. 

Pleasing enough manor in the main.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I worked round there for a while but only 3/4 years ago.
> 
> Pleasing enough manor in the main.



the estate i worked on was a bit "challenging", but otherwise, it's a nice area


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the estate i worked on was a bit "challenging", but otherwise, it's a nice area



Peaceful at weekends in the main... 

Couple of okay pubs... 

What else do you need in London?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2008)

i used to go that pub near pimlico station - on the way to St Georges Sq - can't remember what it's called now - it's near the kids place lady di used to work at


----------



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2008)

HA! I've started trying to get in for 8am now, so I'm off at 4.30 (officially.......4.15 when I can..........4.00 when nobody's here  )

Get yer filthy fuckin coffee coated snowzers round that ya lemmings


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i used to go that pub near pimlico station - on the way to St Georges Sq - can't remember what it's called now - it's near the kids place lady di used to work at



I mostly drunk at the Jugged Hare as it was opposite my office. 

In fact I had my wedding reception at that marvellous place


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> HA! I've started trying to get in for 8am now, so I'm off at 4.30 (officially.......4.15 when I can..........4.00 when nobody's here  )
> 
> Get yer filthy fuckin coffee coated snowzers round that ya lemmings



Slack bastard, does he even deserve this thread under those terms?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

A different director just called me to ask when I last had a pay rise. 

This is an intriguing day


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Friday should be the best day of the week so fingers crossed... 

Feeling about 12% hungover and about 28% tired but otherwise okay. 

Need to write an induction programme for a new lad starting on Monday. Poor little fucker chose a good time to join the property industry 

Is it 12pm and pub time soon?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Friday should be the best day of the week so fingers crossed...
> 
> Feeling about 12% hungover and about 28% tired but otherwise okay.
> 
> ...



hour and a half to go skip


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Win.... 

It is my Friday lunch buddies last day today as he is being farmed out on gardening leave. Sad times but we will raise several glasses to him and enjoy the send off. 

Office is like a morgue today aside from the ticking of the clock and the smashing of my expectations.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Fuck this, off to the boozer


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm still in my pyjamas  Still in bed, in fact! The day is flying by.


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2008)

I wish today was dragging  it's going WAY too fast


----------



## lillia (Jun 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> ...aside from the ticking of the clock and the smashing of my expectations.



...if this didn't echo my day in a scarily familiar fashion it would be funny.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 13, 2008)

i have a 3pm meeting in shepherd's bush 

*fakes own death in last minute bid of desperation to prevent shit meeting from taking place*


----------



## monsterbunny (Jun 13, 2008)

Looking forward to an assignation later on so unable to concentrate at all on work.  Shedloads to do as well.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

I actually found somewhere under the communal desks to have a nap 

Its a bit hot and wirey but it does the trick for 15 mins snoozing. Way forward. Just looks a bit weird when you emerge all sleepy eyed and bedheaded from under the desk after its been empty for a while


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Four pint lunches are made of something better than draw and far better than fail. 

Now at my desk wishing I was in a festival field somewhere, covered in dirt, hungover, burger in hand and wondering what would best kill the pain.....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> fakes own death in last minute bid of desperation to prevent shit meeting from taking place



I am currently booking up fictious meetings so I can spend some days out of the office on expenses. 

Win or fail?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Its a bit hot and wirey but it does the trick for 15 mins snoozing. Way forward. Just looks a bit weird when you emerge all sleepy eyed and bedheaded from under the desk after its been empty for a while



looked up any skirts? seen any good stuff? sucked any cock?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> looked up any skirts? seen any good stuff? sucked any cock?



We are waiting to hear


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> looked up any skirts? seen any good stuff? sucked any cock?



Got a few sniffs in here and there thanks yeah, tell ya man, you can differentiate the vaginax users to the fishmongers pretty quickly when your scuttling around like a sweaty hobo under a load of desks! And it always surprises you - if you did a blindfolded mingesniffing office challenge you'd lose quicker than you can say 'keith chegwin is my fuckin pa now JUST FUCKIN ADMIT IT DAD!'


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

but no cox as yet no. They are throwing tenners under the desk like randy little bitches but they can fuck off til I've reached my £40 benchmark. Told em that that cunts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm still in my pyjamas  Still in bed, in fact! The day is flying by.


I've only been up for 2 hours


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've only been up for 2 hours



Good lazing babes.... 

I am oddly hungover today after a small amount of ale last night.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2008)

Was well needed... butn ow can't find the motivation to fill out this job application form... yet I've been cleaning the house


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

Everything is crap I just want to walk out of here and get hammered somewhere nobody can get in touch with me or moan at me or ask me do to anything 

I'm fucking well out of here at 4pm man.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Fucking office mates last day and I have to spend two days next week training the new guy, who is only on 66% of others salary and only has about 33% of their knowledge..... 

Never mind, the office is calm this afternoon as many of the chiefs are out in a meeting and my director is home recovering from an operation. Still dragging of course but it is a fairly peaceful drag so far. 

Now I have some stuff to do


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2008)

been out and about most of the day - just sat down - 3 hours to go to pub


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 13, 2008)

at least yous arent like a fuckin mug sitting in an office with boss and engineers jollying back and forth all fucking motivated whilst i am the odd one out as i'm redundant from next fuckin friday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> at least yous arent like a fuckin mug sitting in an office with boss and engineers jollying back and forth all fucking motivated whilst i am the odd one out as i'm redundant from next fuckin friday



 

Sounds crap. 

Can you steal anything from the office to address the karma?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2008)

actually, as i'm leaving in about 5 weeks, it feels like temping again

<takes the piss>

and miss daisy - that's shite  nick stuff as mr badger says


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

I have nicked everything that is not nailed down today. 
Just enough room in my bag for all the toilet roll from the office toilets on the way home.


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

*Good Afternoon Campers*



*Miss Daisy* said:


> at least yous arent like a fuckin mug sitting in an office with boss and engineers jollying back and forth all fucking motivated whilst i am the odd one out as i'm redundant from next fuckin friday


 
Awrr daisy I'm sorry to hear that 

I turned up for work 45 minutes late and who was there my fuckin boss, the one day I'm late he's here early  FFS!

Although he didn't quiz me too much as I was crying when I walked in.

I might just quit my job and sign on,(sorry daisy! ) what's the fucking point of all this ey?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like this is not a good Friday for many of us office losers....

Shall we all quit on mass?


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like this is not a good Friday for many of us office losers....
> 
> Shall we all quit on mass?


 

I just think I should go bankrupt, that'd fuck the debt off, sign on for a bit, who needs fuckin money ey? It doesn't seem to make me happy having 'stuff' that's for sure. 

I'm too chicken to do it though 

How's your head HRH?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like this is not a good Friday for many of us office losers....
> 
> Shall we all quit on mass?



join me in quit land


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> I just think I should go bankrupt, that'd fuck the debt off, sign on for a bit, who needs fuckin money ey? It doesn't seem to make me happy having 'stuff' that's for sure.
> 
> I'm too chicken to do it though
> 
> How's your head HRH?



Oddly mucky today... 

I had that NLP training yesterday but then stuck a LOT of alcohol in my brain so woke up with a head like mush today. Feeling alright after a big liquid lunch and will stick some Indian import into the grey matter later to liven things up 

Hope you evening is better than your morning babes x


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> Although he didn't quiz me too much as I was crying when I walked in.



 whassup man?



Badgers said:


> Sounds like this is not a good Friday for many of us office losers....
> 
> Shall we all quit on mass?



If it wasnt for the fact I came in at 8ish oclock this morning I'd be fucking right there beside you buddy. But cos I did I can blag going at 4 so ner 

Dollys gal is now in some meeting full of old men so it aint all that bad. For us anyway...

And the toilet roll mooch.....fuck me I cant believe I've never thought of that before, bog roll is well expensive as well. Not any more!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> join me in quit land



We could rule the world M21


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> We could rule the world M21



we could be the kings of worklessness


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Yetman said:


> And the toilet roll mooch.....fuck me I cant believe I've never thought of that before, bog roll is well expensive as well. Not any more!!



I can't stress the fact that you should ALWAYS carry a bag with you enough, as free toilet roll is EVERYWHERE Yetty. Also pub often have help-yourself sauce and cutlery which can be useful.


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Oddly mucky today...
> 
> I had that NLP training yesterday but then stuck a LOT of alcohol in my brain so woke up with a head like mush today. Feeling alright after a big liquid lunch and will stick some Indian import into the grey matter later to liven things up
> 
> Hope you evening is better than your morning babes x


 
Aye I have some blueberry skunk at home to get myself stupidly stoned on my own, else I might turn up at yours. 



Yetman said:


> whassup man?


 
Oh you know...life maannn...What do we do it for? All this rat race bollox? 

Work/sleep/work/sleep and for what? 




Yetman said:


> And the toilet roll mooch.....fuck me I cant believe I've never thought of that before, bog roll is well expensive as well. Not any more!!


 
I'm doing that fo sho!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> Aye I have some blueberry skunk at home to get myself stupidly stoned on my own, else I might turn up at yours.
> !



...if I was closer I'd be turning up at yours 



zenie said:


> Oh you know...life maannn...What do we do it for? All this rat race bollox?
> 
> Work/sleep/work/sleep and for what?



Init. I've been getting the same feelings recently, like I'm wasting a third of my life asleep, a third at some stupid job I hate and a third getting wasted enough so I forget about the mundanity of the other two thirds.......I'm gonna freak out soon though man, go postal, start again with nothing or something, I dunno, I cant carry on like this, as long as I dont die, what can go wrong eh?? So what if I've got debt, the banks arent gonna come and beat the shit out of me for it so fuck em, it'll work out ok and be a much more interesting story to tell the grandkids than 'oh I worked in an office for years then finally paid off my house so yous can have it when I die', nomesayin? 

Its just getting the balls.........which I am working on


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

Yetman said:


> ...if I was closer I'd be turning up at yours


 
Smells really good, and knocks you for six mate! 



Yetman said:


> ...Init. I've been getting the same feelings recently, like I'm wasting a third of my life asleep, a third at some stupid job I hate and a third getting wasted enough so I forget about the mundanity of the other two thirds.......I'm gonna freak out soon though man, go postal, start again with nothing or something, I dunno, I cant carry on like this, as long as I dont die, what can go wrong eh?? So what if I've got debt, the banks arent gonna come and beat the shit out of me for it so fuck em, it'll work out ok and be a much more interesting story to tell the grandkids than 'oh I worked in an office for years then finally paid off my house so yous can have it when I die', nomesayin?
> 
> Its just getting the balls.........which I am working on


 
Yer the balls thing, and I need to get rid of a lot of stuff. 

Life's for living, I wanna be out experiencing new stuff, not stuck here in some job I do really like, but ultimately a job's not the be all and end all. 

You got dependents so I spose it's a bit harder for you isn't it?

We should get wrecked soon!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah..................

Blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah, Blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yetman said:


> ...
> Its just getting the balls.........which I am working on



grow some


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> Smells really good, and knocks you for six mate!
> 
> !








zenie said:


> Yer the balls thing, and I need to get rid of a lot of stuff.
> 
> Life's for living, I wanna be out experiencing new stuff, not stuck here in some job I do really like, but ultimately a job's not the be all and end all.
> 
> ...



Yeah it is a bit harder but I'm not gonna let it hold me back, once I've cleared my debt I'm gonna fuck this shit off and do something I want to do, whats the worst that can happen eh? We can always go back mate, people have done it and succeeded, and done it and failed, but they've still never ended up in a worse postion than they started so....

And yes. Summer is here so it'd be fucking rude not to. We'll sort something out mate, bring it on


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> grow some



Thats what I'm working on dammit its not like a fucking beard you can just grow in two days or an extra finger you can just grow in a couple of months


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Thats what I'm working on dammit its not like a fucking beard you can just grow in two days or an extra finger you can just grow in a couple of months



i can't grow an extra finger i could then carry 6 pints in one hand


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

I am feeling like arming myself


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> Awrr daisy I'm sorry to hear that
> 
> I turned up for work 45 minutes late and who was there my fuckin boss, the one day I'm late he's here early FFS!
> 
> ...



 aww sorry your having a crap time too zenie - shite being tied to all this bollox - i fancy living in a mud hut on a nice hot island for a bit with some chickens and ting. no bills

no need to apologize hun i'd sign on again but i have mouths to feed - kids to treat and clothe.

cuntscuntscunts the lota them...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am feeling like arming myself



grow an extra arm ffs


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

I want an extra nostril and to grow some more teeth.. 

Arm later


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Yeah it is a bit harder but I'm not gonna let it hold me back, once I've cleared my debt I'm gonna fuck this shit off and do something I want to do, whats the worst that can happen eh? We can always go back mate, people have done it and succeeded, and done it and failed, but they've still never ended up in a worse postion than they started so....
> 
> And yes. Summer is here so it'd be fucking rude not to. We'll sort something out mate, bring it on


 
True! I can't be much worse than the slither of instability my life is precariously hanging onto right now! I'm waiting for it all to go horribly wrong big style! 

Yeh we definitley should get together have some kind of meet in the middle of everyone....Hampshire?  Miss daisy can come too then. 




*Miss Daisy* said:


> aww sorry your having a crap time too zenie - shite being tied to all this bollox - i fancy living in a mud hut on a nice hot island for a bit with some chickens and ting. no bills
> 
> no need to apologize hun i'd sign on again but i have mouths to feed - kids to treat and clothe.
> 
> cuntscuntscunts the lota them...


 
Waaaa, it's shit innit? You been looking for other jobs? 



Badgers said:


> I want an extra nostril and to grow some more teeth..


 
I'd like an extra nostril, one for coke, one for k, one for smelling stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Snigger ^ ^ 

I am nearly the last half hour now and need to get outta here fast. 
Fancy running straight for the nearest boozer but have to get myself home.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Closer


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

closer than clooooose


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

And that cunt Yetman's fucked off home hasn't he?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Done


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2008)

done


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

done!! 

Have good weekedn's peeps. 

xx


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 13, 2008)

let me OUT!!!

*bang on glass*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

A new week starts and no doubt a new drag lies in store... 

Just about to drag my arse out the door for another week of fun and inactivity no doubt. Today I should be on best behaviour as I have to babysit a new starter but my heart is not in it and I feel that I am just condemning the lad to misery under the current climate.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2008)

doesn't seem as draggy now that i have resigned - but i'm sure there will be moments of dragginess to  come


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

New boy has been orientated a little bit, coffee has been drunk and now I am trying to think about stuff to do.


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2008)

Fuck you boys are up early. 

Maybe I'll be really rude to cold callers today, what do you think badge? 

What did they say when you handed your notice in marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2008)

zenie said:


> What did they say when you handed your notice in marty?



not much asked me why, I said because i wasn't very happy there, and left the room - i'm sure they'll be a few more discussions


----------



## Yetman (Jun 16, 2008)

zenie said:


> Fuck you boys are up early.



I was up at 7am this morning after not sleeping hardly at all over the weekend. Tried to blank the alarm but then some bastards started drilling over the road so I had no choice. Probably a good thing tbh, I'd still be there now otherwise.

I've got to go and get injected with malaria at 1pm as well. Fook


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm in rather a good mood today. it's all a bit odd


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

Day started badly as the central hot water tank sprung a leak on our estate so no hot water. Luckily we nicked a shower last night at the in-laws so not too stinky today but like to wake up with hot running water. 

Morning has not been too bad so far as I have been training and stuff but the office is like a morgue. The few people that are here are scratching around for things to do with little success.... Recession anyone?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Recession anyone?



Bring it on 

Its like an emo disco in here, everyone moaning 'OOH I HATE IT HERE', 'OH I'M SO UGLY AND UNATTRACTIVE', 'OH I SLEPT WITH SOME OLD SKANK AND SHE BLED ALL OVER ME AND NOW I THINK I'VE GOT THE CLAP' etc


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

This recession nonsense has really starting kicking in here now. It is really noticable over the last few weeks and starting to get the feeling bad news is in the post.... I should be okay if the whole company can hold things together but dunno really.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

Feeling sleepy now...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Feeling sleepy now...



Me too  I've finished my lunch, I've had a cup of tea, I've done the leftover work from last week....I want to go home now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

I am looking forward to being home tonight. 
Gonna tidy up, eat dinner, watch a DVD and then sleep like a baby. 

Hopefully a good nights sleep will energise me a bit.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2008)

lunch done - afternoon shift starts


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

Getting there... 
Painfully...
Slowly...
Meh...


----------



## Yetman (Jun 16, 2008)

Just been for a couple of beers and a nice shot of yellow fever, feel quite buzzy actually, I might get some of this shit and pimp it out to the schoolkids when I push the crack onto them outside the schoolgates 

Gagging for a spliff. 2 hours left……..dammit. I’m with you Badgers, home, dinner, beer and dvd. Way forward.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 16, 2008)

well i'm very fucking bored now. wish i'd phoned in sick, as was my first thought when i came round this morning


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 16, 2008)

Bored. I'm going to go to Tesco Express and buy some chocolate, and maybe one of those cheese twist things.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

Yetman said:


> dammit. I’m with you Badgers, home, dinner, beer and dvd. Way forward.



Simple life


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 16, 2008)

just went out and bought some quavers. finished quavers. still bored.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

Read the whole internet today already.. 
Stomach not feeling right, drinking loads of water but failing..

Guess that the rain will wait until 17:25 before pouring down so I get home all wet.


----------



## rennie (Jun 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> just went out and bought some quavers. finished quavers. still bored.



Yum, quavers!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

Nearly at the last hour now...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2008)

Morning rushed by, then had to drive to Wallasey, do a viewing, then decided to fuck it all off and WFH, so ensconced now with a glass of wine and a fag.  So actually, not too draggy at all.  If only twats would stop emailing me, life would be even better.  Oh, and if I actually had enough weed to make more than two prison spliffs


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2008)

soon be into the last hour - 

please could someone arrange for the PHONE TO STOP FUCKING RINGING!!!  TA!


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> soon be into the last hour -
> 
> please could someone arrange for the PHONE TO STOP FUCKING RINGING!!!  TA!



Marty - you're leaving soon. Bollocks to the phones! 

What they gonna do? Sack ya?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 16, 2008)

yeh! voicemail it's ass


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I've got to go and get injected with malaria at 1pm as well. Fook


 
So how was that? Presume you're going somewhere nice on holiday and not having injections to get through the monotany of paid emplyment? 



marty21 said:


> not much asked me why, I said because i wasn't very happy there, and left the room - i'm sure they'll be a few more discussions


 

Oh they will, I'm sure they will 

Tick tock less than an hour to go.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 16, 2008)

There needs to be a polar opposite thread 

Today went like the fucking clappers, and was fun.  An entire trading floor lost it's power and only 50% of equipment was on UPS  very interesting to see, as I worked through me lunch, I got to finish at 2:30pm 

Our serial call-in-sick-on-a-Monday chap called in sick, lol.  he's now getting the chop tho' when he comes in  but he wont come in tomorrow either, to make it look _genuine_.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2008)

Numbers said:


> An entire trading floor lost it's power and only 50% of equipment was on UPS  *very interesting to see*, as I worked through me lunch, I got to finish at 2:30pm



you need to write a book on stress fucking management, seriously


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm getting the fuck outta here.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 16, 2008)

i have decided to leave early today owing to the fact that i got in late. that's how it works, right?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> you need to write a book on stress fucking management, seriously


Why so soj'?  I fail to see why one would get stressed out cos the bank I work for are losing money/trades, all the while traders are screaming out of every orifice (sp) and all hell has broken loose.

It is interesting to see, certainly not stressful, the only managing required is to stop yourself from laughing, well me anyway


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2008)

Numbers said:


> There needs to be a polar opposite thread


 
You wouldn't have time to post on the thread if that were the case


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

Right, I have blagged an early away too... 
In meetings most of tomorrow which will make the day go quicker!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2008)

NVP said:


> Marty - you're leaving soon. Bollocks to the phones!
> 
> What they gonna do? Sack ya?



there is that



dolly's gal said:


> yeh! voicemail it's ass



can't, they took us off voicemail ages ago, as a pilot scheme - claimed that we weren't returning the calls

still 25 minutes to go


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Why so soj'?  I fail to see why one would get stressed out cos the bank I work for are losing money/trades, all the while traders are screaming out of every orifice (sp) and all hell has broken loose.
> 
> It is interesting to see, certainly not stressful, the only managing required is to stop yourself from laughing, well me anyway



But doesn't the buck stop with you guys?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 16, 2008)

The electrics no, the decision to only have 6 UPS sockets per desk when, including dealerboards need in most cases 12 power outlets minimum (as recommended by us) no, the decision as to what system is most critical and must be on UPS no.

Assistance recovering PnL sheets, cube files and a host of other performance issues yes, so nothing we can be held accountable for caused or prolonged half the trade floor being down  

see, no stress.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2008)

ah, I see

fairy muff then 

the buck always stops with me unfortunately  stupid small businesses


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2008)

out of here


----------



## Numbers (Jun 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> fairy muff then


Funny you should say that.  On Saturday we had our niece stay over and my wife and I always say 'hairy muff', I accidentally said "Ah.. hairy muff" when she was telling me something, she asked "what's hairy muff uncle Numbers?"  my missus just looked at me and laughed, for our niece to turn to her and ask her why she was laughing, saying "tell me Aunty Numbers.. what is it about uncle Numbers and hairy muff".

Soz, back to the day dragging.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Funny you should say that.  On Saturday we had our niece stay over and my wife and I always say 'hairy muff', I accidentally said "Ah.. hairy muff" when she was telling me something, she asked "what's hairy muff uncle Numbers?"  my missus just looked at me and laughed, for our niece to turn to her and ask her why she was laughing, saying "tell me Aunty Numbers.. what is it about uncle Numbers and hairy muff".
> 
> Soz, back to the day dragging.


----------



## lillia (Jun 17, 2008)

There's some wierd shit going on here today; there've been a lot of private meetings and leaving the office for phonecalls from managers - conference rooms booked, directors here - none of it announced previously... very odd. Can't help but worry - just that previous with this co. makes me suspect the worse when stuff like this goes on. 
Ah well - we'll have to see what the day brings...


----------



## zenie (Jun 17, 2008)

lillia said:


> There's some wierd shit going on here today; there've been a lot of private meetings and leaving the office for phonecalls from managers - conference rooms booked, directors here - none of it announced previously... very odd. Can't help but worry - just that previous with this co. makes me suspect the worse when stuff like this goes on.
> Ah well - we'll have to see what the day brings...


 

Buyout? takeover? redundancies? 

Shite day today


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2008)

another day at the coal face - lovely walk in through hackney downs sun was shining - joy to be alive

but there can be no joy in this thread


----------



## Yetman (Jun 17, 2008)

zenie said:


> So how was that? Presume you're going somewhere nice on holiday and not having injections to get through the monotany of paid emplyment?



I have tablets to take for malaria it seems, I got an injection of yellow fever instead. Wasnt so bad........except for it costing £45 

Got to go back for typhoid, polio, hep A etc 

And yeah its just to get out of work, its that crap here, any fucking excuse man 

Just kidding, I'm off to Peru next month


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2008)

Just arrived at the office after a morning of meetings and training down at the ExCel. Always fun and frolics to be had at that place. 

So far today I have gone from SW9 to E16 to SW18 and then heading back to SW9 to hope that we FINALLY have fucking hot water again after many days without


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 17, 2008)

i've gone home cos i don't feel well. mebe i should go to bed


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't feel well either, shall I go home? 
Actually I would feel fine if I was not at my desk


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 17, 2008)

go home. i would


----------



## zenie (Jun 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Just kidding, I'm off to Peru next month


 

w00t!!! 



Badgers said:


> So far today I have gone from SW9 to E16 to SW18 and then heading back to SW9 to hope that we FINALLY have fucking hot water again after many days without


 
You can cross over to SE17 and have a bath if you want...it might be a bit closer! The dog might watch you in there though....



dolly's gal said:


> i've gone home cos i don't feel well. mebe i should go to bed


 
Yes, go to bed have some sleepytime, feel better later.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2008)

only 2 hours to go


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> go home. i did



Don't rub it in


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i've gone home cos i don't feel well. mebe i should go to bed



me too

no bed though. emails to fucking do


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2008)

Wicked pic ^ ^


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 17, 2008)

I haven't got enough to do. I HATE not having enough work. I'm useless at looking busy when I'm not.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2008)

Right, gonna phone my big client and try to pretend that the recession is not real  

That should kill 3 minutes or so!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Right, gonna phone my big client and try to pretend that the recession is not real



ha - good luck with that one!


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Right, gonna phone my big client and try to pretend that the recession is not real
> 
> That should kill 3 minutes or so!




did you weave your magic?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> did you weave your magic?



Sadly not, all I achieved was to leave a garbled message on the voicemail. 

Day nearly dragged to the end now and slowly turning things off for the fast escape. Then round to see an accomodating chum who has access to hot water... 

I wonder how long SW9 will go without hot water before the rioting starts


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not, all I achieved was to leave a garbled message on the voicemail.



i'm sure that will ease his recession fears

10 minutes - then pub


----------



## zenie (Jun 17, 2008)

missfran said:


> I haven't got enough to do. I HATE not having enough work. I'm useless at looking busy when I'm not.


 

Isn't that what urban's for? 

Off for a piss then logging off and going home!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2008)

Done


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

Not been too much of a drag as I have been mucking about with spreadsheets, one of my favourite things to do  

Now I have to actually start speaking to humans I can sense the drag is on its way


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2008)

Morning motherfuckaz


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2008)

yo!!!!

just got in - nearly at the mid point for the week


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn, I think that I am dumped with the 12:00 lunch slot which means added drag to the afternoon slot. 
Might have half an hour from 12:30 - 13:00 and then 14:00 - 14:30 just to break things up. 

These are big decisions friends


----------



## lillia (Jun 18, 2008)

zenie said:


> Buyout? takeover? redundancies?
> 
> Shite day today



Shit day yesterday...

The dreaded R&R... Re-structuring and Redundancies... 

I am one of the lucky ones - we now have just over half of us left. Bloody crap. Was really quite hideous yesterday.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Damn, I think that I am dumped with the 12:00 lunch slot which means added drag to the afternoon slot.
> Might have half an hour from 12:30 - 13:00 and then 14:00 - 14:30 just to break things up.
> 
> These are big decisions friends



12 is a full of win lunch spot - cafes are quiet - preparing for the surge when the 1pm lunch crowd come


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

lillia said:


> Shit day yesterday...
> 
> The dreaded R&R... Re-structuring and Redundancies...
> 
> I am one of the lucky ones - we now have just over half of us left. Bloody crap. Was really quite hideous yesterday.



Shit  

That must have been a stressful day mate! 
I have been through that crap a few times and it is never good. 

We seem to be losing staff fast at the moment. No redundancies but peoples earning have been reduced because of the economic downturn so they are seeking better elsewhere. It looks like there will be only me and my Director left from the original team (I joined in March 2007) of 8 staff. We have two new people but that leaves us at 50% with no sign of any strong recruiting going on. 

Troubling times....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2008)

having a late lunch today - despite my earlier declaration that the 12 slot was made of win


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

marty21 said:


> having a late lunch today - despite my earlier declaration that the 12 slot was made of win



Sometimes the 12:00 lunch is 100% win. 
Hardly anyone here goes at 12:00 so I get peace from 13:00 - 14:00. 

It does make the afternoon long though.
Three hours in the morning, lunch and then four and a half hour afternoon.


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2008)

I've just cracked open the second beer of the day as I contemplate the summer stretching ahead of me with three day weeks on the freelance circuit beckoning.

Lifes good 

Seriously quit your 9-5's people. It's great. Best move I've made in years.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

I could become a consultant and work less for more money. 

Naturally the world desperatly needs another consultant right now!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2008)

I could go back to pimping but I feel bad about all the CO2 and carbon monoxide the customary 3 litre BMW emits into the atmosphere.

What do you do btw Gabi?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

Just beat you to post number 2500 Yetty


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I could go back to pimping but I feel bad about all the CO2 and carbon monoxide the customary 3 litre BMW emits into the atmosphere.
> 
> What do you do btw Gabi?



I'm a graphic designer. I've taken a massive paycut and so far been resisting the sleazy recruitment agencies attemps to put me back to permanent work. They genuinely cant believe I'd rather just chill and take one or two day assignments. 

Fuck it. As long as I can pay the bills I'm gonna do it and enjoy the summer then come back to reality in a few months.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

gabi said:


> I'm a graphic designer. I've taken a massive paycut and so far been resisting the sleazy recruitment agencies attemps to put me back to permanent work. They genuinely cant believe I'd rather just chill and take one or two day assignments.
> 
> Fuck it. As long as I can pay the bills I'm gonna do it and enjoy the summer then come back to reality in a few months.



WIN ^ ^ ^ 

I would really like to earn less in exchange for a shorter week but my boss is not a fan. 

Well done though


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> WIN ^ ^ ^
> 
> I would really like to earn less in exchange for a shorter week but my boss is not a fan.
> 
> Well done though



What kind of work do you do? Any way you could hit the 'consultancy' circuit  I can't say I've noticed this massive recession everyones talking about, usually marketing related jobs like mine are the first to go but it seems fairly buoyant.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

gabi said:


> What kind of work do you do? Any way you could hit the 'consultancy' circuit  I can't say I've noticed this massive recession everyones talking about, usually marketing related jobs like mine are the first to go but it seems fairly buoyant.



I am a bit of a jack of all trades really so I have never really investigated the consultant thing as I have not (maybe) specialised enough. Might be worth doing some more courses in one specialised area and starting to get organised. 

This has been said before though ^ ^ ^


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2008)

there are consultants aplenty in social housing

but i'd be tempted


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2008)

gabi said:


> I'm a graphic designer. I've taken a massive paycut and so far been resisting the sleazy recruitment agencies attemps to put me back to permanent work. They genuinely cant believe I'd rather just chill and take one or two day assignments.
> 
> Fuck it. As long as I can pay the bills I'm gonna do it and enjoy the summer then come back to reality in a few months.



I used to do freelance graphic design 

I'm not very confident in my artistry any more though......I wouldnt like to risk my security especially in the current climate. My plan is to pay off all my debts over the next couple of years then get back into it, or hopefully sculpting. 

Might look back into this as a part time thing though, it could pick up I suppose? How do you get work now? In fact.....dont tell me. I could end up being your rival in the business


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I used to do freelance graphic design
> 
> I'm not very confident in my artistry any more though......I wouldnt like to risk my security especially in the current climate. My plan is to pay off all my debts over the next couple of years then get back into it, or hopefully sculpting.
> 
> Might look back into this as a part time thing though, it could pick up I suppose? How do you get work now? In fact.....dont tell me. I could end up being your rival in the business



Do you have a half-decent portfolio? I've been outta the market for a while but I've discovered the industry standard now is to lay your folio out almost in a fucking powerpoint style - spreads/screenshots laid out on single 'slides' with a commentary on each piece. Took me a coupla weeks to sort out as loads of my work I only had as hard copy. All the agencies seem to be asking for that style tho. I feel like a newbie  I based mine on this person's - http://houseofcakes.com/ - (the PDF), and its worked a treat.

As far as work goes I just went to the usual suspects as far as freelance agencies are concerned. PM if u'd like to know more.. pleasingly a lot of the work on the table seems to be for charities as opposed to global finance (who ive been selling my soul to for the last coupla years).


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2008)

gabi said:


> Do you have a half-decent portfolio? I've been outta the market for a while but I've discovered the industry standard now is to lay your folio out almost in a fucking powerpoint style - spreads/screenshots laid out on single 'slides' with a commentary on each piece. Took me a coupla weeks to sort out as loads of my work I only had as hard copy. All the agencies seem to be asking for that style tho. I feel like a newbie  I based mine on this person's - http://houseofcakes.com/ - (the PDF), and its worked a treat.
> 
> As far as work goes I just went to the usual suspects as far as freelance agencies are concerned. PM if u'd like to know more.. pleasingly a lot of the work on the table seems to be for charities as opposed to global finance (who ive been selling my soul to for the last coupla years).



Wicked, cheers Gabi!! Unfortunately I didnt take any pics or anything of my commercial work, it was mainly pub artwork - signs, menus, chalk boards etc but I'd love to get more into digital stuff. I'll check out that site and take a look around the web........once I get myself into a position I can survive on less than what I earn now I'm gonna really kick my arse into doing this


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2008)

No worries... Keep an eye out now and then on here too:

http://www.gumtree.com/london/graphic-design-printing-jobs_662_1.html

For random one-off assignments that might ease u back into it... I wish I could do chalk boards n stuff, but like most graphic designers I can't actually draw


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2008)

gabi said:


> No worries... Keep an eye out now and then on here too:
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/london/graphic-design-printing-jobs_662_1.html
> 
> For random one-off assignments that might ease u back into it... I wish I could do chalk boards n stuff, but like most graphic designers I can't actually draw



Excellent. I need to brush up on my photoshop skillz  The stuff on that pdf isnt even that creative, although it is practical.....hmmmm....

I think I may have the makings of a 2yr plan......nice one Gabi!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

A man with a plan...


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> A man with a plan...



Is more often than not, a man with a can


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

Arrived at office in a good mood but this is fast evaporating.... 

Loads to do but none of it is hugely rewarding or interesting. 

Meh


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

apparently they are now offering redundancy here - a week after i gave my notice in


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

marty21 said:


> apparently they are now offering redundancy here - a week after i gave my notice in





How long have you been there?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> How long have you been there?



3 years, but only 2 as permanent, so it's not likely to be much, I've never been made redundant, looks like i'll miss out - although i will speak to HR


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 3 years, but only 2 as permanent, so it's not likely to be much, I've never been made redundant, looks like i'll miss out - although i will speak to HR



Tricky, I can't see them reversing a resignation to offer redunancy but never hurts to ask does it?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Tricky, I can't see them reversing a resignation to offer redunancy but never hurts to ask does it?



the situation has changed dramatically - i just saw my manager, they want me to leave next friday - but will pay me to the end of july, will get my yearly bonus as well - so i can start speaking to agencies immediately - and can afford to take july off gardening leave


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

Fooking Sweeeeet!!! 

That is almost a fairytale ending  

I have had two colleagues leave recently and they went straight on gardening leave. The bastards keep texting me from beer gardens and describing their days.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the situation has changed dramatically - i just saw my manager, they want me to leave next friday - but will pay me to the end of july, will get my yearly bonus as well - so i can start speaking to agencies immediately - and can afford to take july off gardening leave


 best news I've heard today! Wahey for a nice long summer for you.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fooking Sweeeeet!!!
> 
> That is almost a fairytale ending
> 
> I have had two colleagues leave recently and they went straight on gardening leave. The bastards keep texting me from beer gardens and describing their days.




send me your phone number and i'll get textcrazy


----------



## Yetman (Jun 19, 2008)

Some bastard here got gardening leave after threatening to tell the contractors we are working for whats really going on. They let him leave with full pay for a month


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> best news I've heard today! Wahey for a nice long summer for you.



cheers - i wanted to leave anyway, this speeds it all up - there was a big office move in july which i no longer need to be concerned about (and is probably why they wanted me to leave before) they've already got someone acting up to replace me (he's a lovely bloke so I'm happy for him)


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

marty21 said:


> send me your phone number and i'll get textcrazy



Unleash another stalker from a pub garden you mean?



Just had an extended lunch with my director on his company card which was good. Had three pints of Guinness and now planning wasting the afternoon away. I may need some humorous stories about people fulilling days at work to help pass the time... 

Or maybe some wacky links to crazy websites?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

i'm quite enjoying telling tenants that i'm leaving, and that x is taking over from me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Unleash another stalker from a pub garden you mean?


I might start next week


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

So many people having a better summer than me!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2008)

Mate, I'll be furiously looking for a job... not that much fun. And I don' think there's anything I hate in the world more than interviews.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

I hate the job finding process too. 

Maybe my brain is telling me to just quit and deal with it though? I am just not sure at the moment! 

Had a pay rise and now have less people working with me so doubting the grass is greener. Maybe I could catch a disease or something so I could go on long term sick?


----------



## gabi (Jun 19, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Mate, I'll be furiously looking for a job... not that much fun. And I don' think there's anything I hate in the world more than interviews.



I kinda perversely enjoy them. It's like being on stage for 45 mins. You get to create an entirely different persona for each one too 

I'm in a weird situation where not two weeks ago I was interviewing people to be my replacement and now I'm on the other side of the desk. Getting grilled by people. I think its fun - granted I have a rule where I dont turn up to an interview unless I'm at least half-pissed which aint too healthy, but fuck it - a bit of chewing gum chewed furiously on the way from the pub to the prospective employer and bob's ya uncle.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

Kill me


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

i don't particularly like interviews - who does -  i'm going to speak to some agencies, take some time off - go to the pub


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

I wanna go to the pub again... 

Gonna make do with a Mini Babybel


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

020 7060 1120

Another reason NEVER to bank with Halifax


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

i used to have an account with them , forgot about it until one day they wrote to me, there was 26p in there, and they wanted to know if i still wanted to have an account = i told them that i didn't and to give the 26p to charity (i'm a giving person) a few months later they demutualised and paid out loadsamoney -


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

I had an account with them until:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2008)

Nearly.....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

5 mins - then 5 working days until i'm OUTAHERE!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 19, 2008)

working late tonight at some do. 

i did just win a big new corporate partnership tho so i'm golden child right now - all that wanky schmozing is paying off


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> now - all that wanky schmozing is paying off



you love it!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

Twelve hours sleep last night and I have a spring in my step. 
Due in part to the Friday feeling and a chilled weekend ahead but nice to feel rested. 

I am sure that work will somehow dampen my mood but will try to keep the smile plastered on as long as I can


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2008)

one more friday left after today


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 20, 2008)

am hungover as fuck, but today is the longest day of the year so it's officially a fucking great day anyway! it's sunny, it's nearly the weekend and tonight me and me other half will dine on a chinese banquet for two and a bottle of stolen champagne


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> am hungover as fuck, but today is the longest day of the year so it's officially a fucking great day anyway! it's sunny, it's nearly the weekend and tonight me and me other half will dine on a chinese banquet for two and a bottle of stolen champagne



tomorrow is the longest day of the year


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> one more friday left after today





Have you cleaned out the required stationary yet?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Have you cleaned out the required stationary yet?



i will do it over the next week - a little bit at the time - like those guys in the great escape getting rid of the earth from the escape tunnels


----------



## Zorra (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm in the office on my day off


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i will do it over the next week - a little bit at the time - like those guys in the great escape getting rid of the earth from the escape tunnels


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2008)

i do like his chino/tee-shirt look


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> tomorrow is the longest day of the year



it's today actually, owing to it being a leap year. so in your face!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> it's today actually, owing to it being a leap year. so in your face!



 checks diary


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 20, 2008)

sorry, but i am right


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

Where is that fucking sandwich wench...

I am hungry and require an overpriced, poor quality sandwich served by a scruffy looking lass who speaks little English.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2008)

years since i had a sandwich delivery person/lady/wench


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am hungry and require an overpriced, poor quality sandwich served by a scruffy looking lass who speaks little English.



i thought you were rather partial to this sandwich wench? if i recall correctly...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

I might have to start making sarnies again. 
I can make 10 decent sarnies at home for the same price as 2 from the sandwich wench. 

I do have a can of Big Soup for lunch though so not all bad.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 20, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> sorry, but i am right



GMTV delivering the hard news again...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 20, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> GMTV delivering the hard news again...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn Pagans


----------



## Yetman (Jun 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Twelve hours sleep last night and I have a spring in my step.
> Due in part to the Friday feeling and a chilled weekend ahead but nice to feel rested.
> 
> I am sure that work will somehow dampen my mood but will try to keep the smile plastered on as long as I can



Not this 



dolly's gal said:


> am hungover as fuck



This 

Pub in 65 mins tho


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Damn Pagans



i think i might be one of these ^^^^ 

does that make me a freak?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

I would normally be in the pub now... 
Not the same since my pub buddy left the company. 
The place just seems empty and sad without him.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

Fuck it, I am gonna stroll into Scumsworth (Wandsworth) to kill an hour, might have a Guinness at some point.


----------



## poului (Jun 20, 2008)

*7tkgtyuk*

1-2 hours to go and I've finished all my tasks for the week.

Pity I'm charged by the hour.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2008)

50 minutes - then a long weekend


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 20, 2008)

20 mins; then 3 and a half working days left! Come on!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

Closer now.. 
Just escaped a pointless meeting and now faffing away the last bit of the day.


----------



## rennie (Jun 20, 2008)

I wanna leave early. I feel ill.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> 20 mins; then 3 and a half working days left! Come on!




4 working days to go - we is teh worklessness


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 20, 2008)

Two and a half working days left for me   Roll on next Friday and a month of shopping for tiny cute things.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

rennie said:


> I wanna leave early. I feel ill.



Throw up on your boss


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 20, 2008)

7 minutes to go then i'm out of this hell hole! w00t


----------



## maximilian ping (Jun 20, 2008)

grrrrrrrrrrrr this thread


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2008)

1. Lay a cable
2. Tidy desk 
3. Wash mug
4. Turn PC off 


Home time!!!!


----------



## genee_rave (Jun 20, 2008)

i'm going to spend the next 10 mins tidying my real and virtual desktop, then leave early!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2008)

Not feeling the drag too much yet but the day and the week are young. 

Still waking back up after a lazy weekend


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2008)

Heading into the last hour now... 

Quickly quickly


----------



## poului (Jun 23, 2008)

*yukgh78*

This is why I hate working office hours till 6.

I'm _supposed_ to have finished by now.


----------



## rennie (Jun 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Throw up on your boss



even better, I left early.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2008)

Tuesday again. 

Last weekend is a distant memory and the next one seems far away. 
Should be heading to sunny Glasto tomorrow but it was not to be this year. 

The office will be just as much fun though.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm going to go home. Migrane 

Mind you the wavy lines and shit has passed, just a headache now. Some bad ass tablets should sort that within a few hours and I'll be free for the afternoon. Alright


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 24, 2008)

If this week is as bad as last week, I'm going to resign. I can't take being this bored for such a large proportion of my waking life. I'd rather give blowjobs for a living.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I'd rather give blowjobs for a living.



PM on way


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2008)

cunts haven't paid me... accidentally took me off the payroll a month early!


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> PM on way



*licks lips*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> cunts haven't paid me... accidentally took me off the payroll a month early!



So many companies are doing this shit babes!!! 

It might be a genuine error but because their cash flow might be bad a lot of companies are dragging out as many payments as they can. I am struggling to get things paid here


----------



## mack (Jun 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> a lot of companies are dragging out as many payments as they can(



Our accounts lady is on "holiday" till next week


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2008)

Strike, strike, strike, strike!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2008)

fuckers have cut off access to urban 3 days to go, but the fuckwitted boss is still getting on my tits - boy am i going to have fun slagging her off on the internets when i go


it's the british way


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Jun 25, 2008)

One more hour to go this day is really really dragging  Legs are killing me to gonna give the gym a rest tonight me thinks...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> So many companies are doing this shit babes!!!
> 
> It might be a genuine error but because their cash flow might be bad a lot of companies are dragging out as many payments as they can. I am struggling to get things paid here


It was a mistake, but the way they dealt with it and spoke to me was so shit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was a mistake, but the way they dealt with it and spoke to me was so shit



Make sure you rob ALL the stationary you can today babes. 

Karma


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2008)

A fun day so far... 

Been threatened with blackmail and the moron put it in writing


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2008)

Badgers said:


> A fun day so far...
> 
> Been threatened with blackmail and the moron put it in writing



 kill him in the face

one day left  although the evil boss says she might ask me to come in next week if i haven't finished some stuff - as they are paying me til july 25 i guess she could ask - but i feel a 4 week sickness period coming on


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 27, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Been threatened with blackmail and the moron put it in writing



seriously tho badg, this stationary cupboard sex stuff has got to stop


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2008)

No nastiness so far today but two of my team off 'sick' which is the norm for Friday or Monday 

Last day for M21 then, I wonder what madcap capers he will get up to


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2008)

Off to do a business writing course next Tuesday. 
Grateful to my employer for boosting my CV during this economic downturn


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 27, 2008)

I feel it is my duty to this thread to point out that I am finishing work today and starting my maternity leave  Hopefully someone else here will be able to pick up my all-important slacking off duties for the next nine months or so.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I feel it is my duty to this thread to point out that I am finishing work today and starting my maternity leave  Hopefully someone else here will be able to pick up my all-important slacking off duties for the next nine months or so.



Nobody is allowed to leave this thread...


----------



## Epico (Jun 27, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I feel it is my duty to this thread to point out that I am finishing work today and starting my maternity leave  Hopefully someone else here will be able to pick up my all-important slacking off duties for the next nine months or so.



Will do kiddo.

Don't worry, you'll be back here in what seems like no time.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 27, 2008)

COME ON


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 27, 2008)

ARRRRRGHHHHH!

One of my colleagues has got another job in the company - great for me because she is a bitter and at times quite poisonous prescence in this office - however bad for the firm because she neither deservered to get the job (the whole process was botched badly by the management) nor, I feel, will she be very good at it which will rebound badly on the firm. More fool them.

This means that our office is being restructured which is sending my boss in to a panic despite, or maybe because, of the fact that she already palms much of the work  onto me and another colleague in the office leaving just a few 'choice' bits for herself and this afternoon - in about half an hour - we are going to have a big meeting about it which I know will be tense, fraught and possibly argumentative.

I, meanwhile, have really bad MS fatigue today plus side effects from the medication and shouldn't have come in but felt obliged to because of the meeting and the increased workload.

Rant over but I needed to get it off my sweaty chest!


----------



## poului (Jun 27, 2008)

*uybmm8oyl*

Well, I'm pretty hungover, tired and deeply preoccupied by something I did last night.

Not desirable.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm really contemplating throwing myself out of the window.  I've got loads to do and am not in the mood to do any of it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 27, 2008)

poului said:


> Well, I'm pretty hungover, tired and deeply preoccupied by something I did last night.
> 
> Not desirable.



((((poului))))

Yep - have certainly experienced those kind of feelings before now.

However it may sound hackneyed but it is amazing how some sleep and a less befuddled head can help you to put a different persepective on things. Hopefully you'll feel better, or at least have a clearer view of things, in the morning


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2008)

poului said:


> Well, I'm pretty hungover, tired and deeply preoccupied by something I did last night.
> 
> Not desirable.



Did you do a BAD THING?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm really contemplating throwing myself out of the window.  I've got loads to do and am not in the mood to do any of it.



*opens window for sadken*


See how kind and generous I am?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2008)

Tiring now... 

Office is all humid, have got three peoples work to cover which is not so good. 
Now the lunchtime beers have worn off and my eyelids are dropping. 

Can't wait to get home and hit the sofa hard.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2008)

I've worked me socks off most of the day, so it's flown by.  Realllly looking forward to a glug of wine when I get in though, and a nice sitdown, maybe a chingwag with the daughter and g/f who has apologised her way back into the fold


----------



## poului (Jun 27, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ((((poului))))
> 
> Yep - have certainly experienced those kind of feelings before now.
> 
> However it may sound hackneyed but it is amazing how some sleep and a less befuddled head can help you to put a different persepective on things. Hopefully you'll feel better, or at least have a clearer view of things, in the morning




Absolutely! 


Don't worry I didn't do anything "bad", just told someone something when I don't think I needed to.

You know how it is.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 27, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nobody is allowed to leave this thread...



Oh I'm not leaving the thread  The very idea! I'll be hanging around on this thread twice as much now. I just meant that someone at my work could pick up my slacking duties.



Epico said:


> Don't worry, you'll be back here in what seems like no time.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2008)

Can I kill my colleague? 
Will I get in trouble if I do?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Can I kill my colleague?
> Will I get in trouble if I do?



Yes


No if you do it where no one can see you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2008)

Good news... 
He is on the phone most the day and KEEPS fucking saying the same (unfunny) jokes over and over again.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 27, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Good news...
> He is on the phone most the day and KEEPS fucking saying the same (unfunny) jokes over and over again.



kill him, fuck it¬!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> kill him, fuck it¬!



He is now dead and I am home on the sofa drinking beer. 

The systems works


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Last day for M21 then, I wonder what madcap capers he will get up to



did some work but my energy levels dropped after a lunch-time pint and i sneaked off at 4.15 - out of the side door, but met up with peeps in the pub - where i got hammered


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2008)

Breath the free air my friend


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Breath the free air my friend





i'm convinced that evil boss will try and screw me out of the july pay she ignored me the last day - i sneaked off early through a useful side exit, met workmates down the pub an hour later, evil boss asked a work mate if she had my number, she said she didn't socialise with work people, and told me when she bought me a pint


----------



## oryx (Jun 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i sneaked off early through a useful side exit, met workmates down the pub an hour later,





Nice one. Congratulations on your escape!


----------



## Numbers (Jun 30, 2008)

6am start for me today, after working all weekend too.  I may get out at half 3, but more likely 6pm.

BUT, I'm off the rest of the week.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

New week, new horizons....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> New week, new horizons....



absolutely...i've just got up


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2008)

marty21 said:


> absolutely...i've just got up


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 30, 2008)

First day of maternity leave 

*stretch, yawn, nestle more closely into sofa, scratch arse*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2008)

sojourner said:


>



i'm in my dressing gown, waiting for the tea to brew, not sure when the act of dressing will occur


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm in my dressing gown, waiting for the tea to brew, not sure when the act of dressing will occur



*puts marty on ignore*


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 30, 2008)

It's my last day in this job!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2008)

sojourner said:


> *puts marty on ignore*



uncaring ignoring the worklessness


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

This thread is falling to pieces... 

It will not be long till I am sitting in an office (alone), posting in this thread (alone) and replying to myself.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm still here. however, i think you may need to incentivise posting with free sex. if we both offer up, that should cater for most folks needs. what say you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

I will have to check my job description but I reckon I can find a loophole


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

that'll be a no then. i might just sex myself instead


----------



## Yetman (Jun 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> great.
> 
> free sex anyone?



Yeah! Sounds great, free sex!? Well up for that! Badgers old boy...me and you, behind the bins in the car park, 15 mins? 


Dont worry about bringing the johnnys they cost a fucking packet these days, there's bound to be a few old crisp packets there we can use instead. Beat the credit crunch and all that


----------



## Yetman (Jun 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> that'll be a no then. i might just sex myself instead



Um sorry……..you can watch or something if you like?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Um sorry……..you can watch or something if you like?



oh i can't i'm afraid - i'm noncing myself in the disabled loos this lunch. you boys enjoy yourselves mind, make sure he doesn't make you bleed eh?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> oh i can't i'm afraid - i'm noncing myself in the disabled loos this lunch. you boys enjoy yourselves mind, make sure he doesn't make you bleed eh?



Noncing yourself in the disableds? Double wrong sexfilth mayhem!! 

And no I’ll make sure he……HANG ON I MEANT I’LL BE THE….OH FUCKIT….any holes a goal I suppose, even if its mine. 

*gets mayo out of fridge*   credit crunch and all that


----------



## Yetman (Jun 30, 2008)

If we're lucky we could end up with some thousand island dressing 

We're like, totally pwning this credit crunch man


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Yetman said:


> If we're lucky we could end up with some thousand island dressing



^^^^^ that. did actually nearly make me vomit 

so i decided against the self-noncery. i sat by the river and ate a cornish pasty instead


----------



## rennie (Jun 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i think you may need to incentivise



With words like that, you're part of the problem dolly!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

yes but with my free sex i am also part of the solution. capiche??


----------



## rennie (Jun 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yes but with my free sex i am also part of the solution. capiche??



neutral at best.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

the cheek of it!  well, there'll be no free sex for you i'm afraid to say...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

Stupid work, actually had to do some this morning. 
Spreadsheets though and I like those. 

Lack of sex so far


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

hmmm, spreadsheets or sex... reckon i know what that filthy fucker Yetman would go for...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

I can seem him 'slipping into' a cell or two


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

yeh he's one sick motherfucker


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh he's one sick motherfucker



You can imagine the police screaming 'NONCE' as they pulled him out of an Excel cell and threw him into another kind of cell


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> You can imagine the police screaming 'NONCE' as they pulled him out of an Excel cell and threw him into another kind of cell



death by public stoning is the only way!  forward his details onto the sun and i'll gather a lynch-mob of in-breads together


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2008)

in-breds



ooo, sorry doll, just came over all donna then.  








sorry donna


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

nah i meant in-breads. you know, in-breads!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> nah i meant in-breads. you know, in-breads!



oh, yeh, erm...like sandwich spread, and umm, cheese spread, that sort of thing?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

more like people, baked into bread, y'know? no? not ringing any bells?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> more like people, baked into bread, y'know? no? not ringing any bells?



no 


OR!! HAHA!!!!  like gingerbread men? like that?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

Lie in tomorrow
Nice training (to add to CV) which finishes at 12:30 
Then a half day in the (hopefully) sunshine


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

sojourner said:


> OR!! HAHA!!!!  like gingerbread men? like that?



yes. sort of


----------



## Yetman (Jun 30, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> hmmm, spreadsheets or sex... reckon i know what that filthy fucker Yetman would go for...



Damn right. Sex……..but then again…..spreadsheets are fucking hot. Can I have sex on a bed covered in printed out spreadsheets and lovely graphs all over the walls and like, big counters showing realtime statistics on my performance?

Maaaan….

*prints off daily performance report……….goes to the toilet*



Badgers said:


> I can seem him 'slipping into' a cell or two



Don’t get me involved in some depraved, seedy exchange of spreadsheet orientated dooble entondres Badgers you filthy little bitch.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Yetman said:


> *prints off daily performance report……….goes to the toilet*



if only this wasn't actually what you are doing RIGHT NOW 

*calls the nonce-squad*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm missing work

although i did get a call from the bloke who took over (as i'm still officially employed til 25 July) and an email from evil boss woman, well she sent me an email to my work email after i left then printed it off and sent it to me via snail mail, telling me to come in as she didn't think i'd completely finished everything - what, work on my last day?

i emailed her back telling her i would respond to emails, but no office visits


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

Heh ^ ^


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm missing work
> 
> although i did get a call from the bloke who took over (as i'm still officially employed til 25 July) and an email from evil boss woman, well she sent me an email to my work email after i left then printed it off and sent it to me via snail mail, telling me to come in as she didn't think i'd completely finished everything - what, work on my last day?
> 
> i emailed her back telling her i would respond to emails, but no office visits



emails don't count if you have to post them. FACT.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

What if you scan a letter and then email it?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

if you c&p the scan into the email it's fine. if you send it as an attachment it's invalid


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

^ ^ ^ All clear now  

Into the last hour now....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2008)

3 mins to go


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2008)

sojourner said:


> 3 mins to go



what? you finish work at 16.55?! freak


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

Bye picture dude


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

well, here we are again 

so who wishes they were by the seaside soaking up some rays??


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2008)

i am in my dressing gown


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i am in my dressing gown



marty,we're going to have to have words. ffs man this thread is about how shit your day is!!!!!!!!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 1, 2008)

i had a shit day, i think i may get the sack tomorow  i have to see the boss at 9am. 

really i shouldn't be given the sack  as a l'ifestyle support worker' i should be able to suport the lifestyle that my client chooses without the office sticking its nose in


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

why? what ya do icey??


----------



## baldrick (Jul 1, 2008)

i hope not Icey   best of luck with the meeting of doom.

i'm bored bored bored bored.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 1, 2008)

i didn't tell the boss that he had a 15 year old homeless girl sleep on his couch for 1 night . the boss found out.  her guardians knew all about it but  my office was shut.

 he is really commited to helping homeless kids seeing as he once was one etc etc...

i dunno, tomorrow will tell .. did you see the 'my boss is insane' thread i posted a while back? 

i ain't holding out any hope tbh


----------



## Yetman (Jul 1, 2008)

Fucking hell Ice thats shit mate 

I'm actually having to DO WORK at the minute  Fuck this man, I dont come here to do work ffs I come here to chat to people, look on the internet at shit and generally fuck around. This is bollocks I'm getting well stressed


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm actually having to DO WORK at the minute  Fuck this man, I dont come here to do work ffs I come here to chat to people, look on the internet at shit and generally fuck around. This is bollocks I'm getting well stressed



that'll be why you don't reply to my pms then?   (i'm only joking, i know you don't reply to them cos they're so witty and funny that they make you feel inferior)

ice - surely your boss'll understand??? that doesn't seem like a sackable offence to me?!


----------



## baldrick (Jul 1, 2008)

doesn't sound that bad to me either.  maybe against the rules but you were trying to help her out.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 1, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> that'll be why you don't reply to my pms then?   (i'm only joking, i know you don't reply to them cos they're so witty and funny that they make you feel inferior)
> 
> ice - surely your boss'll understand??? that doesn't seem like a sackable offence to me?!



You send me a pm telling me to do some fucking work for once, so I start doing some work and get that caught up in it I dont have time to reply to your pm!! 

I have been meaning to reply though, I'll do so very shortly mate


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2008)

well

i've sorted out my shirts - they are no longer in a pile in the spare room - they are all now on hangers in the wardrobe

tomorrow i will sort out my socks - which are currently in a sock mountain in the same room

why would i want to get another job

off for a late afternoon pint now - if anyone is near the crooked billet in clapton


















i won't be in there, i'll be in the royal soveriegn instead


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2008)

marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2008)

sojourner said:


> marty?


  i will get a job soon promise - i miss the misery already -


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2008)

no no no...you were supposed to say 'what?'


go on. say 'what?'


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

what?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you dolly




ahem








*FUCK OFF!!!*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2008)

it would have worked better if it had been marty saying 'what?' though


----------



## Yetman (Jul 1, 2008)

fail


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2008)

Yetman said:


> fail


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

today is win for sure! what a fucking lush day!!!! i am in such a good mood!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you work in an office dolly?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

er yeh. why? it's by the river tho, it's bright and airy, the windows are all open and i feel like dancing  i can hear seaguls and i can see water. life is good


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm absolutely delighted to hear that your office is so comfortable.  There's no resentment.  No, Ma'am, not at all.  Not a bit.  Not one eeny, weeny little bit of resentment whatsoever.  I couldn't resent you less if I'd been on a 6 mpnth course entitled "How to resent Dolly's gal and her fucking breezy, riverside cunt of an office less".


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

ha! you're quite funny for a moron


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Ha! Fuck you!  I'm drowning in my own sweat here...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

er, have you not heard of deodorant?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd best not say anything.  I might be accused of being howwid again   When everyone KNOWS what a ray of sunshine I really am


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

You're horrid to the power of really not very nice at all, Sojourner.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> er, have you not heard of deodorant?



I've heard legends of it....

Of course I've heard of deoderant, I'm on about 5 frickin cans a week at the moment, it's just that they are all completely shit and every single deoderant company is a fucking liar.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Of course I've heard of deoderant, I'm on about 5 frickin cans a week at the moment, it's just that they are all completely shit and every single deoderant company is a fucking liar.



no no, stop inhaling it and start using it on your underarms. that should help


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 1, 2008)

yay, early finish today!

/swoosh


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2008)

what?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 2, 2008)

i got off with a written warning, i'm happy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

Back in the office after a nice day yesterday. 
Just had to sign a VERY draconion internet and email user policy which makes me pretty expendable. 
Maybe I should stay off Urban? 
Maybe it is smoke break time? 

Who can say?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2008)

Sign it with someone elses name. When they come to sack you say 'I didnt fucking sign that, thats not me'. 

Then get back onto watching 2girls1cup on repeat while eating mashed up snickers bars in full view of the whole office


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

There are few places that you could do that in and I think I work in one!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

I FUCKING HATE Excel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

Excel is a male application because it is logical 

I hate Word as it is a female application and therefore illogical


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

they do tables in word. who needs excel? it's shit


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

Sandwich girl was slack today. 
Finally arrived at 11:48 which is too close to lunch for a morning snack. 
Credit crunch or just laziness on the part of Darwins Deli?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> they do tables in word. who needs excel? it's shit



Word! Pah! Can you write a formula like THIS in word?

/I'm not even going to post my uber long formula. Thats just like, leaving evidence of my past nerdery for when I become a famous philanthropist


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

I would be lost without Excel, it runs my life....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

real geeks don't like it tho, do they? surely they write "code" and stuff. and macros...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

My general rule of thumb in these areas is "If I can't understand how to operate it properly, it's a complete pile of shit".  Excel is a complete pile of shit.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

My rule too.... 

Skateboarding is fucking stupid too!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> real geeks don't like it tho, do they? surely they write "code" and stuff. and macros...



I just did one of those.....reluctantly I might add. I just copy other peoples code and use it as mine 

Then they think I can write it and tout me as a 'code expert' and give me loads of work that involves coding lots of stuff that I have no idea how to do


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

i went out with a boy for over 5 years who had a t-shirt saying: 'chicks dig UNIX'  (or something)  i know about fucking code


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i went out with a boy for over 5 years who had a t-shirt saying: 'chicks dig UNIX'  (or something)  i know about fucking code



PPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA

*inhaaaaaale*

RRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAAAAAcoughspluttercoughHAHA*chokes*ha hecough*strained inhale*hheeeercantbreath heeeeer heeerrrrrrrrr *tears stream down face, face goes all red* heerrrrrrrrrr *some concerned person starts smacking me on the back* herrrrrrrrrrrr *gets asked if I want a drink of water* herrrrr herrrrrrr cough coughh herrrrrrrrrrfuck *things begin to go black* herrrrrrrr herr hrr hhhhh........*collapses into a big purple headed heap, dead from laughter*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Yetman said:


> PPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA
> 
> *inhaaaaaale*
> 
> RRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAAAAAcoughspluttercoughHAHA*chokes*ha hecough*strained inhale*hheeeercantbreath heeeeer heeerrrrrrrrr *tears stream down face, face goes all red* heerrrrrrrrrr *some concerned person starts smacking me on the back* herrrrrrrrrrrr *gets asked if I want a drink of water* herrrrr herrrrrrr cough coughh herrrrrrrrrrfuck *things begin to go black* herrrrrrrr herr hrr hhhhh........*collapses into a big purple headed heap, dead from laughter*



he was loaded. ok?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

Yetman said:


> PPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA
> 
> *inhaaaaaale*
> 
> RRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAAAAAcoughspluttercoughHAHA*chokes*ha hecough*strained inhale*hheeeercantbreath heeeeer heeerrrrrrrrr *tears stream down face, face goes all red* heerrrrrrrrrr *some concerned person starts smacking me on the back* herrrrrrrrrrrr *gets asked if I want a drink of water* herrrrr herrrrrrr cough coughh herrrrrrrrrrfuck *things begin to go black* herrrrrrrr herr hrr hhhhh........*collapses into a big purple headed heap, dead from laughter*



This but with more


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Hahahahaha, you suck, Dolly.  You suck so bad.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Hahahahaha, you suck, Dolly.  You suck so bad.



why?! i didn't wear the freakin t-shirt! i don't even know what 'UNIX' is!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know what UNIX is either, but that's the point - I'm cool.  I hope you've been geek tested to make sure he didn't give you pointdexter disease?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

Smoke and possibly something crap for lunch. 
Was too lazy to make sarnies this morning so now I have to buy overpriced dross.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I don't know what UNIX is either, but that's the point - I'm cool.  I hope you've been geek tested to make sure he didn't give you pointdexter disease?



not sure about pointdexter disease, but he did give me lots of presents


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

Why did it all end so sadly dolly?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Why did it all end so sadly dolly?



i wanted hot sex with other men. c'est la vie


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i wanted hot sex with other men. c'est la vie



Is that why you hang around this thread?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

why is there hot sex to be had??


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> why is there hot sex to be had??



Oh if you only knew!! The moment your backs turned we're at it like rabbits on viagra who've been told they've only got 10 minutes to live!

Quality mid-orgasm sims pic there btw Badgers, reminds me of father 

Father Hanra O'Hanrahan from the church obviously, not my actual father you sick cunts


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2008)

badgers is a gentle lover, caring and sensitive

when i want the rough stuff, i give yetman a call

my needs are met


----------



## moomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm bored, bored, bored, bored, bored.

But I am off sick and not well enough to actually make any use of my day.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm bored, bored, bored, bored, bored.
> 
> But I am off sick and not well enough to actually make any use of my day.



Freak yersen off


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 2, 2008)

urgh... mid way through row with boss... this could be the end of it all... what a drag


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> urgh... mid way through row with boss... this could be the end of it all... what a drag



What and you've just stopped for a minute to come on the internet and post that??! Your like mid argument and you've gone "AND YEAH THE PAYS REALLY SHIT TOO AND...HANG ON A SEC......just got to do something...." then you've posted that on here while he stands over you like some kind of bemused goat?! 

If he's still there then HEY YOU FAT BASTARD YOU THINK THIS IS BAD YOU WANT TO HEAR WHAT HE'S BEEN SAYING ABOUT YOUR WIFES PERFORMANCE IN BED!! SHE'S SHIT APPARENTLY AND HAS NOBBLY AS FUCK NIPS WHICH REMIND HIM OF MINATURE MAN HOLES.....TALKING OF MAN HOLES HER RUMP REEKS OF CURRY WHILE HER BREATH STINKS OF SHIT! WHAT THE FUCK IS ALL THAT ABOUT? SHE BEEN EATING BACKWARDS AGAIN YOU FAT CUNT? SORT IT OUT FOR FUCK SAKE


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't help but feel this thread has been prematurely steered away from the hot sex.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

i'm happy to bring it back on track.

hot sex anyone? anyone got any? need any? want any? if so, this is your thread


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

I could go for some hot sex right about now, yeah.  Cheers, Dolly, how do you want me?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

i like my men like my heating, so kinda mid-range please. and if it gets too hot, maybe even a bit cooler. does that work for you?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Like it or not, I've always found my women like my heating system: turned off for most of the year


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 2, 2008)

Yetman said:


> What and you've just stopped for a minute to come on the internet and post that??!



He went and made a phone call. The argument never resumed. I'm still employed. How depressing.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Like it or not, I've always found my women like my heating system: turned off for most of the year



ha ha very good!  

i actually found that really funny 

jesus christ i'm one massive loser...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

New CRM systems are on the way, I will be like a ninja doing my job now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> badgers is a gentle lover, caring and sensitive
> 
> when i want the rough stuff, i give yetman a call



We are 'skill sharing' so watch this space for improved service.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2008)

Only made it to the sofa but work is looming in the distance. 
It is all a bit odd at the moment but my aim is to dig my heels in and show myself to be recession proof or something.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2008)

how annoying. my boss has sent me a string of emails demanding to know stuff i've already told her a thousand times  when i say string, i say 12, all asking different questions about different things. has she not heard of "the telephone"?!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> how annoying. my boss has sent me a string of emails demanding to know stuff i've already told her a thousand times  when i say string, i say 12, all asking different questions about different things. has she not heard of "the telephone"?!



I think I'm your boss dolly - I do shit like that.  In my defence it's because I have a shite memory so it helps if it's written down


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I think I'm your boss dolly - I do shit like that.  In my defence it's because I have a shite memory so it helps if it's written down



i'm annoyed cos she keeps postponing our 121 - it's like, you wouldn't need to ask these questions if we'd met yesterday as planned. plus, i have answered them via email previously. silly mare. she's on a train with nothing to do so she's hit the blackberry. it's obvious


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i'm annoyed cos she keeps postponing our 121 - it's like, you wouldn't need to ask these questions if we'd met yesterday as planned. plus, i have answered them via email previously. silly mare. she's on a train with nothing to do so she's hit the blackberry. it's obvious



she should be reading one of those free papers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2008)

We have an overlord in from our parent company today so having to pretend to be working hard. 
It is not a good way to spend the day but I have to confess that the hours have passed fairly quick. 

Off to Waitrose at lunchtime to stock up on Cathedral City Cheddar as it is only £1.88 for 400g at the moment. 
Not that there is a credit crunch on or anything....


----------



## baldrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Just had to eat my jacket potato with a spoon because there are no forks in the kitchen 

Where did they all go?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2008)

baldrick said:


> Just had to eat my jacket potato with a spoon because there are no forks in the kitchen
> 
> Where did they all go?



Last week we only had one teaspoon in the office kitchen but this number has somehow increased to two... 

What fucking recession?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Last week we only had one teaspoon in the office kitchen but this number has somehow increased to two...
> 
> What fucking recession?






I am actually extremely bored today.  Very slow.  Done all me calls.  Done me reports.  Sorted staff.  Sorted maintenance.  Am currently 'editing' a questionnaire I've put together, that I was gonna hawk round this affy but I've lost all motivation.  All I really want to do is go home, smoke weed, and eat supersized portions of chips, pie, mushy peas and gravy.  And cake.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2008)

Yawn... 

These last couple of hours are going to be a trial!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yawn...
> 
> These last couple of hours are going to be a trial!



Isnt it just 

I've been really taking the piss recently, just come back from an hour and a half lunch, intending on fucking off early again. Should really chill out a bit cos people are getting a bit annoyed with me.

They should learn to be more stealthy then, not my fault if they're a bunch of follow the rules twats who dont know how to work the system.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 3, 2008)

how is it only ten to three? 

i took an hour and a half lunch yesterday and only put myself down for 1/2 hr, people might notice if i leave early today.  bah.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 3, 2008)

Half an hour to go.  Thank christ because if I don't get some food down my neck soon I'm gonna faint 


I really should take up this grazing idea...the only problem is that I like to eat huge amounts of food, and that's not really practical 8 times a day, is it?


----------



## baldrick (Jul 3, 2008)

tell me about it.  I bring fruit to work and by 10:30 its all gone and i'm fricking starving again 

I wanna sneak off early, i'm so incredibly utterly brain dead bored.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2008)

baldrick said:


> I wanna sneak off early, i'm so incredibly utterly brain dead bored.



i'm up for some of that sneaking off action, fuck yes. wanna hit tk maxx and get me a new coffee pot. yeh yeh bayyyyybeeeeeeeee it's sex, drugz and rock an roll all the way my end


----------



## sojourner (Jul 3, 2008)

baldrick said:


> tell me about it.  I bring fruit to work and by 10:30 its all gone and i'm fricking starving again
> 
> I wanna sneak off early, i'm so incredibly utterly brain dead bored.



I ate me butties at half eleven.  And two satsumas go NOWHERE, nowhere at all.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2008)

Close now


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2008)

shit i want to leave but everyone else is leaving now and i am not enduring the 10 minute walk to hammersmith with any of these lamos


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

Today could have been tricky but I got a reprieve by the look of things.... 

Still better watch my back though!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

Slow start to the day, waking up now though. 
Have to do an informal performance review for my trainee this afternoon which will be fun.
Possibly a couple of pints at lunch to keep the Friday tradition going.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Today could have been tricky but I got a reprieve by the look of things....
> 
> Still better watch my back though!!!!



*grudgingly puts shotgun back in the cupboard*

I cant be doing with this shit today man, couple of pints at lunch tho, then off to the hairdressers, then a big fuck off drive up to meet a few mates, then down to London tomorrow to see Fatboy in Hyde park 

Just got to get through the next 6 hours....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> then down to London tomorrow to see Fatboy in Hyde park



There is an outside chance I may have a way in to this event. Could this mean the final meeting of Yetty and Badgers? 







The nation awaits......


----------



## Yetman (Jul 4, 2008)

Fucking hell I got here as quick as I could mate, I just saw it on Sky news that you could be there too! I'm not sure the world is ready for this......this could be big.........real.....fucking....big


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Fucking hell I got here as quick as I could mate, I just saw it on Sky news that you could be there too! I'm not sure the world is ready for this......this could be big.........real.....fucking....big



My PR company have been all over this as they are subscribed to this thread just to check what we are up to. The Met Police have cancelled all holiday and drafted in reserves from outside London 

Do you think this needs a spin off thread?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> My PR company have been all over this as they are subscribed to this thread just to check what we are up to. The Met Police have cancelled all holiday and drafted in reserves from outside London
> 
> Do you think this needs a spin off thread?



I dont know mate this could attract the wrong kind of attention, in fact I dont know about you but there's a couple of suits on top of the building opposite looking at me through binoculars........the fuckers are onto us 

Cant really blame them, this could cause massive devastation to anyone within a 5 mile radius


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

I can feel the fabric of society and the space time continuum ripping as I type....


----------



## sojourner (Jul 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I can feel the fabric of society and the space time continuum ripping as I type....



Sure it's not your kecks?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

Banging head on desk
Propping eyelids open with matchsticks 

Watching clock


----------



## Yetman (Jul 4, 2008)

Fucking hell this is harsh...........two pints at lunch, no sleep for the past few nights and utter boredom setting in. This sucks.

I dont know how long I can handle this......Badgers I'll pm you my moby number old boy, if you are around tomorrow drop me a text


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

I managed a four pint lunch today and paying for it now. Had too much coffee and too many smokes already today, need to start a fire or something.


----------



## rennie (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm bored.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

Now I am looking at this and getting all moist


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 4, 2008)

Me too, and still more than an hour to go.  With any luck the boss will POE at five and so I can sneak out shortly afterwards.


----------



## golightly (Jul 4, 2008)

5 minutes, and my boss is usually the first one out of the door.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

Shit, fuck, shit, fuck..... 
Into the last half hour now and it is becoming miserable. 

Sent a few texts to the office landline now mocking colleagues but even that is wearing thin.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2008)

Done


----------



## rennie (Jul 4, 2008)

About to bugger off to the publ. Hurrah!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2008)

Yawn, Monday morning is starting slowly as I wait for a plumber....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2008)

good news - got a email from HR of my old place, confirming that I will be paid, and get my reduced bonus in a few weeks, i was convinced that evil ex-boss was going to stitch me up

i am job hunting again, but this means i can last til september now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2008)

marty21 said:


> good news - got a email from HR of my old place, confirming that I will be paid, and get my reduced bonus in a few weeks, i was convinced that evil ex-boss was going to stitch me up
> 
> i am job hunting again, but this means i can last til september now



Woo hoo!

Pretty much a perfect outcome mate. Take your time to revamp the old CV, research the job sites to see what is about, have a few beers, restart your career at your own pace.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> Pretty much a perfect outcome mate. Take your time to revamp the old CV, research the job sites to see what is about, have a few beers, restart your career at your own pace.



it's not bad, although a perfect outcome might have involved a large piano descending from the sky, and she stitched me up on the bonus anyway, I'll complain but i doubt anything will come of it

<looks for piano>


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2008)

What colour would the piano be?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> What colour would the piano be?



possibly camouflaged so that it can't be seen as it's dropping, would depend on the weather and that - 

this could take some planning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2008)

Testing something


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Testing something



jeez - i thought i didn't understand the thread titles on urban


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

First day in the office. 
Spent yesterday on the sofa waiting for plumbers, feeling poorly and drinking tea. 

General sinking feeling in the office as the 'crunchie credit' takes hold. Guess that I will plaster on the famous fake smile and go through the motions for another day! Serious considering insuring myself against redundancy right now as it feels like my future is being taken out of my hands. Seems that about £20-£30 a month would mean my rent and bills are paid for a year if the worst happens. Either that or just start a new life under the sea?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 8, 2008)

quite keen on topping myself today but no can do. oh well, maybe tmw


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

Right, off for a meeting with the MD which will be full of joy......


----------



## Yetman (Jul 8, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> quite keen on topping myself today but no can do. oh well, maybe tmw



I know, I just went to the shop to buy some razor blades but they’ve gone up 2000% cos of the credit crunch and now I cant fucking afford them.

Damn this credit crunch. JUST DAMN IT


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

I might have to give up shaving at this rate... 
Guess that will cut back on blades, foam and also the need to wash the bottom half of my face. 
Also it will probably lead to a switch from lager to real ale and shoes to sandals. 

Win win situation I reckon


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 8, 2008)

my boss is ignoring me. obviously i've pissed her off somehow, but rather than actually speak to me, she's ignoring every email/call i put into her. this is really stressing me out...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> my boss is ignoring me. obviously i've pissed her off somehow, but rather than actually speak to me, she's ignoring every email/call i put into her. this is really stressing me out...



it would have made  me very happy if evil ex boss ignored me when i was there


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

My boss is quiet today...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 8, 2008)

ah sod her and her passive agressive ways. i'm not stooping to her level


----------



## Yetman (Jul 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I might have to give up shaving at this rate...
> Guess that will cut back on blades, foam and also the need to wash the bottom half of my face.
> Also it will probably lead to a switch from lager to real ale and shoes to sandals.
> 
> Win win situation I reckon



I've always hated washing and having to buy drink that takes you ages to get pissed, now I can live like a hobo and drink meths without scorn by simply blaming it on the credit crunch. 



dolly's gal said:


> my boss is ignoring me. obviously i've pissed her off somehow, but rather than actually speak to me, she's ignoring every email/call i put into her. this is really stressing me out...



NEVER EVER LET WORK STRESS YOU OUT 

While you are there you are merely a robot for the corp, robots dont get stressed, you get paid to work, not to get stressed or even feel any kind of emotion other than that which you are required to pretend to express in order to do your job effectively, this is a battle between US and THEM! By all means pretend to get stressed, they like that shit, makes them think they've got you by the balls, but under the soft mushy exterior there must be an interior made of pure, unbreakable granite!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

This cold/cough/flu/man-flu/bird-flu thing is starting to grate on me now. 
Feeling like a bag of rusty spanners and no chance of escaping the office due to short staff. 

Guess I will have to infect my colleagues and then hope they all die?


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2008)

Thread continues thataway: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=256382

Ithankyou.


----------

